# #piggate



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

No introduction needed by now I trust. Daily Heil has the main story anyway, and I wouldnt link to that.

Laughter aside, what is the prospect for substantial damage to the premiership of Cameron?


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

I have no idea what you are on about. If you didn't want to link to the Heil, could you not find another source? Lazy fucker.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

The express has it too. Oh such choices.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

There are already two meaty discussions going on about this elsewhere on the boards, and you couldn't be bothered to join in on either, you swine.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

Had to read up on it. Thought I'd share this...

*Oscar Webb* ‏@owebb  31 mins31 minutes ago
Best comment on the Daily Mail article #*piggate*


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh my good god .

He fucking...what ?? ..like he actually...oh for fucks sake . What type of utter cunt does something like that ? Like seriously ??

Just no .


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

I apologise if I posted in haste. I shouldn't have been so much on the hoof.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope his wife leaves him . That's fucking disgusting . Not Edwina curry disgusting admittedly but not a damn sight far off it .

What a dirty animal that man is .


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, he may have fucked a pig but it could have been farm far worse. Imagine if it turned out his great great grandfather had run a workhouse badly? Now that's truly damning stuff.


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

editor said:


> ... farm far worse...


I see what you did there etc


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

You have to wonder what Charlie Brooker knew when he was dropping his very subtle hints.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

The BBC didn't include the mail in its papers round up Newspaper headlines: Dementia 'crisis' and tributes to Jackie Collins - BBC News


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> You have to wonder what Charlie Brooker knew when he was dropping his very subtle hints.



He says he knew absolutely nothing and is utterly weirded out by the whole thing


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

He's going to have to resign now surely?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The BBC didn't include the mail in its papers round up Newspaper headlines: Dementia 'crisis' and tributes to Jackie Collins - BBC News


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

He fucked a dead pigs head . He actually fucked a dead pigs head !!!  . Corbyn better bloody well bring that one up at PMQs or he can fuck right off .


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Can we have that military coup that people were talking about? Having a pinko PM is one thing but a pig fucker.... can you imagine what Putin will say? He will make (pork) mincemeat out of him...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Thing is, when the Mail is breaking this, you know there is a coup to get someone much, much more rightwing in charge..


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> Thing is, when the Mail is breaking this, you know there is a coup to get someone much, much more rightwing in charge..



Must be some snouts in troughs somewhere down the line


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

I look at this tory policy in a whole new light now.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Seems he was playing the long game:

David Cameron secures £45m pig semen deal between UK and China


----------



## pesh (Sep 21, 2015)

da fuq


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

He's going to survive it though isn't he.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> He's going to survive it though isn't he.



I honestly have no idea, do you resign after you fuck a pig?


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Fuck the poor, fuck our services and welfare state, fuck the Middle East, no problem; you fuck one pig...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

What, like proper fuck?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> do you resign after you fuck a pig?



_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must  not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._
_I must not mention John Major and..._

Just thought I'd start my Lines early, before the pencil monitors get here.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

JimW said:


> Fuck the poor, fuck our services and welfare state, fuck the Middle East, no problem; you fuck one pig...


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

wow. Corby elected Labour leader last weekend, now this. 

Someone slap me please, I think I might need to wake up.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Like...silvio berlusconis a model of propriety now compared to this cunt . Even Strauss Kahn .

Anyone they ever fucked was 

A) human

B ) alive at the time

This is fucking disgusting . What a dirty bastard .

A dirty, dirty...duuurrty..bastard .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> wow. Corby elected Labour leader last weekend, now this.
> 
> Someone slap me please, I think I might need to wake up.



West hambeat man city too...second in the premiership . Unberleevable .


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

No one is mentioning it, newspaper wise, except the Express and Mail...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

Osborne must be thinking Christmas has come early


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> West hambeat man city too...second in the premiership . Unberleevable .


ok this is getting a bit silly now.

then again, Osbourne seems to have got away with that photo of him with a hooker and lines of coke in front of him, so Cameron will probably just manage to ignore this too.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

LiamO said:


> I must not mention John Major and...
> I must not mention John Major and...
> I must not mention John Major and...
> I must not mention John Major and...
> ...




I already dragged Edwina into it and got away with it, you should be fine . This is just too big .


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Osborne must be thinking Christmas has come early



Christmas? Time for pigs in blankets...


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

the story is here:


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 21, 2015)

I should have gone to bed an hour ago. Instead I'm pissing myself laughing scrolling through twitter


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> ok this is getting a bit silly now.
> 
> then again, Osbourne seems to have got away with that photo of him with a hooker and lines of coke in front of him, so Cameron will probably just manage to ignore this too.



One can get away with having been in the company of a glamourous escort lady and using drugs . It's not actually depraved , just nawty. It doesn't compare to actually fucking a severed pigs head . It's not in the same league .


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What, like proper fuck?



Nah, bet the pig never came.


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Never trust a man who orders suckling pig for a spit roast.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> No one is mentioning it, newspaper wise, except the Express and Mail...



Yeah. What's going on?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

thought these tasted a bit off


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Yeah. What's going on?



There's bound to be a few twists and turns in this tale . Just the way dave likes it


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

I really hope this is true.


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 21, 2015)

i look forward to the placards at the upcoming Tory conference


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> One can get away with having been in the company of a glamourous escort lady and using drugs . It's not actually depraved , just nawty. It doesn't compare to actually fucking a severed pigs head . It's not in the same league .


tbf, there are no doubt worse photos of me kicking about than that one of Osbournes,though luckily mostly in the pre-selfie era so not too many photos.

I think publicly fucking a pigs head though tops anything in my back catelogue of drunken stupidity.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 21, 2015)

It makes me wonder how Labour can approach this story really.

Corbyn at PMQs could walk in with a Pigs mask and say not to fuck over the opposition anymore.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

if you tolerate this, your vietnamese pot bellied pigs will be next


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

There's probably a pig mask factory somewhere that was on the verge of shutting down - and then this


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> It makes me wonder how Labour can approach this story really.
> 
> Corbyn at PMQs could walk in with a Pigs mask and say not to fuck over the opposition anymore.



No. All he needs to do is go to the podium, shuffle some papers and stare at the ground, slightly biting his lip and shaking his head . Remaining completely silent for about 30 seconds . Then lean on the podium thing with one elbow
and say...Dave mate...a pig ? A dead pigs head ?  ...and just shake his head . And no matter what response Cameron comes out with just stick to that one line...yeah dave, I can hear you and all but I can't get you and that pig out of my brain...a pig Dave ?. For the next five years .


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> wow. Corby elected Labour leader last weekend, now this.
> 
> Someone slap me please, I think I might need to wake up.



If you said before summer that Corbyn would lead Labour & Cameron fucked a pig I'd have never believed you about Corbyn


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

#1 trend worldwide


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Shit, I really need to go to bed too...


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

Won't the badly behaved majority at the next PMQs hammer him with the oinking and grunting and subsequent laughter? Pls surely


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

He's fucked or I don't know anything anymore


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Jesus Christ the pig molesting bastard will have to start a war now to make this go sort of away for a while .


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

It will be the Bay of Pigs all over again


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Won't the badly behaved majority at the next PMQs hammer him with the oinking and grunting and subsequent laughter? Pls surely



There'll definitely be a " and pigs will fly " retort .

And there has to be perfectly legitimate grounds on which he can legitimately be asked about that massive pig semen deal . If a straight face can be kept . And he'd have to answer it .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Jesus Christ the pig molesting bastard will have to start a war now to make this go sort of away for a while .



Cameron's Bay of Pigs


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It will be the Bay of Pig all over again



Fuck you and your speedy typing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

first google result for 'cameron' is the express pigfucking story lol


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Loved this tweet  :

_"I might wake up the kids. This is what the moon landings must have felt like." _


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Journalist: Did you fuck a dead pig's head, Prime Minister?
Cameron: We're bringing down the deficit
Journalist: Did you fuck a dead pig Mr Cameron?
Cameron: We've created 1.5 million new jobs
Journalist: Did you fuck a pig?


----------



## pesh (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Perhaps his youthful misadventure could be fictionalised in one of those hollywood frat boy comedy style films like American Pie



or Porky's


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

I imagine old Gideon will think twice about snorting around Dave from now on.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Journalist: Did you fuck a dead pig's head, Prime Minister?
> Cameron: We're bringing down the deficit
> Journalist: Did you fuck a dead pig Mr Cameron?
> Cameron: We've created 1.5 million new jobs
> Journalist: Did you fuck a pig?



you can build a thousand bridges and be called a builder of bridges  but fuck one pig's head

how did this effect the dining club


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, you reap what you sow


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

The Long-term Economic Ham?


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

He'll have to do an Aitken an unsheathe his pork sword of truth


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

he's made a pigs ear of this one


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's made a pigs ear of this one


Perhaps that was his first attempt


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

He fucked a pig. I know that isn't a pun, but whatever. He fucked a pig!


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

This isn't a kick in the arse off Oaten territory

He ...fucked...a ...dead..pig...

Even a 1978 ozzy Osborne would have turned his nose up in disgust after hearing that . It's really really bad .


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

I've heard of Tories having their snouts in the trough but having their dicks literally in the snout.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't believe people are defending it

If he abducted and tortured several toddlers to death the likes of James Delingpole and Guido Fawkes would defend it


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I honestly have no idea, do you resign after you fuck a pig?


I think he'll sty on.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> No one is mentioning it, newspaper wise, except the Express and Mail...



Daily mirror have it now in the past half hour


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> I think he'll sty on.


He might not think it's Tamworth it any more after this.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

I bet he has sat talking to the queen with his dead pork violating penis hidden in his trousers. Bold as brass. Disgrace.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)

Can you imagine what a dead pig does to you in Russia


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Would he have to pen a litter of resignation?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I honestly have no idea, do you resign after you fuck a pig?



This is pretty uncharted territory in fairness . Like..if he survives this there just aren't any rules basically . Not for the likes of him anyway .
No idea what the sun ate going to do with all those jeremycorbyn vests they were giving away as attempted humour . Nobody's listening now .


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

With regard to PMQ, the dream would be spotless behaviour from all sides unless and untill Cameron (as likely) repeats similar lines (like "strong economy". At which point, Corbyn could just point out that the PM can not expect to get away with trotting out the same answers time and again. Deadpan. But you know what? Corbyn's actually a better bloke than that.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> Can you imagine what a dead pig does to you in Russia



No, but I can imagine what Russia Today will do to a geopolitical adversary , with a penchant for lecturing them on right and wrong, who's been caught out pig fucking . I'll hazard a guess it'll be slightly cruel .


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> With regard to PMQ, the dream would be spotless behaviour from all sides unless and untill Cameron (as likely) repeats similar lines (like "strong economy". At which point, Corbyn could just point out that the PM can not expect to get away with trotting out the same answers time and again. Deadpan. But you know what? Corbyn's actually a better bloke than that.



Yep. Especially after making such a deal about turning PMQs all serious like.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> With regard to PMQ, the dream would be spotless behaviour from all sides unless and untill Cameron (as likely) repeats similar lines (like "strong economy". At which point, Corbyn could just point out that the PM can not expect to get away with trotting out the same answers time and again. Deadpan. But you know what? Corbyn's actually a better bloke than that.



I really hope he's not . In fact I hope all the media slavering has slightly unhinged him and he's a complete bastard to him over it .


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

It's what the pigg-in ignorant do.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

There is no way he can carry on. Party irrevocably damaged too for shaming the country.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

There's no way he'll resign over this sadly


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Orwell warned us.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

but he will be forever known as the PM who fucked a pig, that will be his legacy


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Old mac cameron


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Likes his ham on the bone


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

He may not resign but he'll be stymied.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

As much as I would like this to be the end of ham-cock, I suspect it will all be put down to japes and capers. Life will continue on as 'normal'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

yeah business as except we will all call him some variant of pigfucker for the rest of our natural lives


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the image of impeccable integrity which politicians and in particular PMs rely on to bully the public and face down interlocutors has vanished and then some.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

He might just deny it, of course.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

If he does resign a lot of parents are going to have very awkward conversations with their children if the children ask why...


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

He might go down in history as one who ignored Wilde's experience and sued for libel.




Here's hoping


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> He might just deny it, of course.



hmm getting carried away there maybe


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Number ten are saying " they do not recognise the allegations " ..which can be interpreted any number of ways . Is it a denial or saying Dave can't remember fucking a severed pigs head because he was off his tits at the time  ? 
Sounds to me like bet hedging in the case the photo turns up .


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

'Do not recognise the allegations' interesting way of putting it.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> As much as I would like this to be the end of ham-cock, I suspect it will all be put down to japes and capers. Life will continue on as 'normal'.


 
Yep. Back to treating Corbyn far worse for far less and driving disabled folk to suicide. Classy bunch aren't they?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

I can just picture the scene in putins bedroom tonight

"Boss boss...no please put the gun down boss...you have to hear this . David Cameron..Holy fucking hell...David Cameron..."


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

This makes me want to take a spray can and just crudely spray on the wall 'David Cameron Fucked a Pig'


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> If he does resign a lot of parents are going to have very awkward conversations with their children if the children ask why...



If he doesn't resign those awkward child conversations will be even worse . Because it will have to be pointed out to kids that even though the PM fucks dead pigs it's still very bad and wrong . He's setting a seriously bad example to children everywhere .


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)

The Chinese may want to reconsider this


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Yep. Back to treating Corbyn far worse for far less and driving disabled folk to suicide. Classy bunch aren't they?



Wholesome. They've got away with it this far so who knows. 

Sobering up they will just dismiss it and it will go away. Hedging my bets I know.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

is that a  bullingdon club outit ?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> 'Do not recognise the allegations' interesting way of putting it.



That's what I thought . Definitely isn't " these allegations are a complete lie ". A very weak rebuttal in my view .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Lurdan said:


>




" we commoners may talk the talk, but can we pork the pork ? "


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Are we all in it together ?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

Lurdan said:


>




RT @LouiseMensch downplay #piggate all u like,we know u spent weeks exagerating & frothing about #corbyn.U R 2 faced & act like we're thick


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't think of any more pig puns.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I can't think of any more pig puns.



A refreshingly honest sty le. Not the usual tripe.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I can't think of any more pig puns.



Have we had "where there's a swill there's a way?"


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I can't think of any more pig puns.



One on twitter

" so now corbyn isn't the only one being accused of loving hamass"


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Dave says he's piggin down in the mouth now


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Will his excuses fly


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

The night that Dave pulled pork.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

RT are on the case at last, and as I predicted not being very kind to poor dave .rubbing it in, ever so slightly .

#PigGate farce: Story of Cameron’s ‘private part’ in dead pig’s mouth resonates gloriously online


----------



## Celyn (Sep 21, 2015)

Take a moment to think of all those pubs around the country that are named "The Boar's Head".  How long will take the staff to get bored of the witty jokes of their customers?


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Arise sirloin


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Just how the flipping fuck do you even begin to spin your way out of this one  ?
One of his twat supporters , that rupert Myers, was on twitter trying to laugh it off , explains he was just a student at the time so it didn't count . When people started asking him was there a statute of limitations on fucking dead pigs he copped on and deleted the tweet .

Even having to defend a pig fucking necrophiliac can't reflect well on you . This is not good .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Given that this Daily Mail story is a serialisation of a book, and that day 1 of that serialisation reveals the pig fucking stuff, just what exactly do we think will happen on day 2? Or for that matter day 5?


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

I think come Wednesday Dave be saying thank god Jeremy wants to be civil.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 21, 2015)

this should be a bank holiday!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 21, 2015)

Waking up to this story makes me feel like I did when I got the phone call at work to say Thatcher was dead!


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

PM = Pig Man

Manchester Demo on October 4th should be interesting.


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe it's time to reveal what I have heard about a very very significant Tory and his penchant for wearing black leather and getting p*****d on.   

But whose business it any way?


----------



## paolo (Sep 21, 2015)

Graun and the 'graph are asleep... nothing from either right now... the night shift journos are about to get a jolt


----------



## paolo (Sep 21, 2015)

treelover said:


> Maybe it's time to reveal what I have heard about a very very significant Tory and his penchant for wearing black leather and getting p*****d on.
> 
> But whose business it any way?



That stuff... doesn't bother me... maybe doesn't bother a lot of people in any serious way, but yeah there's titilation value.

But general rule: Don't fuck animals. Or even pretend to. :-O


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Number ten are saying " they do not recognise the allegations " ..



Telling Porky Pies again.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 21, 2015)

My personal fave on twitter right now is #baeofpigs


----------



## maomao (Sep 21, 2015)

It's just another weird posho oxbridge thing isn't it. Not that it's not foul, disgusting and highly amusing but it's not like he was caught with his trousers round his ankles fucking animals in a farmyard. Hameron's whole schtick, his only political talent, is keeping a straight face while shit like this, and much much worse, slides off him and his party. It's a gift to the comedians on Twitter but it won't really affect him. We'll still be getting screwed worse than the pig by the same bunch of pigfuckers this time next year.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy as Larry


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 21, 2015)

You go to bed early and miss all the fun.

Necrozophilia not a word I thought I'd ever use


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Just how the flipping fuck do you even begin to spin your way out of this one  ?
> One of his twat supporters , that rupert Myers, was on twitter trying to laugh it off , explains he was just a student at the time so it didn't count . When people started asking him was there a statute of limitations on fucking dead pigs he copped on and deleted the tweet .
> 
> Even having to defend a pig fucking necrophiliac can't reflect well on you . This is not good .


I saw that arse licker trying to defend it, and someone screen grabbed it.



There's also a song:

PigGate - The Musical


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

I love this thread and I love you all.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

"I can bring down your government with just 4 words"
"You... you wouldn't"
"Does anyone fancy Bacon?"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

there's no getting this story back in the jar now it's snout for all to see


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

BBC interns manage to slip something in (and not into a pig) otherwise BBC remains pig free


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

I woke up this morning feeling a bit down (Monday, skint, back to work etc) and now I can't stop grinning. Fantastic. Better even than the day Thatcher resigned.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The BBC didn't include the mail in its papers round up Newspaper headlines: Dementia 'crisis' and tributes to Jackie Collins - BBC News


Nothing on the Today programme either, just some mention of allegations in the mail during a price about Osborne in China. Seriously how can anyone deny they are just a state  broadcaster? 

I hope he doesn't resign, I want him leading the scum up to the next election, otherwise they have over 4 years to get past it. And let's face it whoever takes over will have shit in their past I'm sure, but we will never hear about it. The timing of this is interesting, is it just coincidence that it comes not long after an election and when Cameron has already said he will not stand for PM again? It seems just right to harm him while doing the least damage possible to the party.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 21, 2015)

LBC half covered the story with no mention of the pig, but other reveals.

Can imagine they're still giggling in the comfort of their station.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> BBC interns manage to slip something in (and not into a pig) otherwise BBC remains pig free
> View attachment 76963



That could be bothersome - I read that the Beeb and Sky aren't touching this due to charter concerns.
Says something about our "free press", that.


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

maomao said:


> It's just another weird posho oxbridge thing isn't it. Not that it's not foul, disgusting and highly amusing but it's not like he was caught with his trousers round his ankles fucking animals in a farmyard. Hameron's whole schtick, his only political talent, is keeping a straight face while shit like this, and much much worse, slides off him and his party. It's a gift to the comedians on Twitter but it won't really affect him. We'll still be getting screwed worse than the pig by the same bunch of pigfuckers this time next year.


We all know this and yet...it's still so fucking funny.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Like...silvio berlusconis a model of propriety now compared to this cunt . Even Strauss Kahn .
> 
> Anyone they ever fucked was
> 
> ...


Everyone else may be letting this go bit I can't. I noticed you missed consenting of your little list. Putting you cock in a dead pigs head is not on the same level as rape, sexual assault and shagging underage prostitutes. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he had done at least 1 of those 3.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

Work on the soundtrack must begin in earnest.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


> Work on the soundtrack must begin in earnest.






Put a cock in it will you


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 21, 2015)

"Dave said if I ate this bacon sandwich i would become prime minister"


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> View attachment 76965



I fucking love the internet.


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

That's mine, others might have darker search suggestions.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> View attachment 76965


Seagulls?


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Seagulls?


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2015)

I've just read the story and it was an initiation rite to some Oxford club. So hundreds of people in the upper echelons of business and politics have have fucked a dead pig's head. 

I just..... Wow


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 21, 2015)

This has made my day


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Was it a good looking pig?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hang on. If it was an initiation ceremony then there must be others?


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Boris Johnson was in the same club...


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2015)

Manter said:


> I've just read the story and it was an initiation rite to some Oxford club. So hundreds of people in the upper echelons of business and politics have have fucked a dead pig's head.
> 
> I just..... Wow



I'm just waiting for the inevitable attempt to downplay this story along those lines


> It was a simple and common-place initiation rite; all the top-drawer people have done this, Prime Ministers,, bankers, leaders of the Armed Forces, even royalty; you plebs just don't understand...


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 21, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on. If it was an initiation ceremony then there must be others?



If Osbourne did it too it might start being genuinely consequential. Maybe he needs to be asked that question all the time?


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

"This is what defines us as a society" set me off again.


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2015)

What.

The.

Fuck.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 21, 2015)

Hunter S Thompson, Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 21, 2015)

Voley said:


> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> Fuck.



Loving the smiles as people realise what's happening


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on. If it was an initiation ceremony then there must be others?


Yes, as this handy visual aid demonstrates:


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> He's going to have to resign now surely?



Or try


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> He's going to have to resign now surely?



Unless he can save his bacon.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 21, 2015)

Fucking hell


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The BBC didn't include the mail in its papers round up Newspaper headlines: Dementia 'crisis' and tributes to Jackie Collins - BBC News


it looks like they included it then pulled it, which is sort of interesting
the strap line mentions "Cameron book claims", but then theres no further mention or cover image


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 21, 2015)

Giving a sow a silk mouth


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 21, 2015)

Blanks in a piglet


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

It would be really funny if #piggate is the thing that really makes people aware of BBC bias


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

These comments are amazing, they really are trying to avoid it


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

this is war within the tories, isn't it?

first world dilemma: I want to read the whole story, headlined REVENGE!, but not soil myself on the Fail website.





best I've spotted


> Shout out to David Cameron's press team, figuring out how to put lipstick on a pig
> 
> — Dave Clark (@DaveClark_AFP) September 21, 2015


----------



## Libertad (Sep 21, 2015)

Supertramp? ffs


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Brooker turns out to have been weirdly prescient.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2015)

Apart from the puns, one of the most striking things about this is that hardly anyone doubts it's true. Our prime minister is the kind of person you can easily believe fucked a pig to get into a uni society. And he got elected. He'll get past this just fine.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

Ashcroft hoisted by his own pigard. Nice split roast.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 21, 2015)

And were meant to believe that Corbyn loved trots more.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

PMQs: Can the Prime Minister confirm that the pig in question was subsequently declared fit for work?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

Balbi said:


> And were meant to believe that Corbyn loved trots more.



So it's not the Trots in the Labour Party we should be worried about but the trotters in the Tory Party.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

In these pigtures he isn't wearing a wedding ring


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

What the. I don't even...  

Still you reap what you sow.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

I broke the news to my work colleagues, I can hear the laughter rippling down the office as it hits various people


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I broke the news to my work colleagues, I can hear the laughter rippling down the office as it hits various people



Just done the same


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

The BBC 'The Papers' trying really hard to avoid it - omits the Fail front page entirely and only barely mentions a 'fued' about new book -----------> Why the BBC is going down the pan 

Newspaper headlines: Dementia 'crisis', Cameron book claims, Jackie Collins tributes, and 'exceptional' Murray - BBC News


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh lord


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 21, 2015)

Swear someone had 'livestock/conservative politician sex scandal' in the 2015 predictions thread but I can't find it


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> Thing is, when the Mail is breaking this, you know there is a coup to get someone much, much more rightwing in charge..


This basically. Especially when you consider it's come from a book by Ashcroft. Still, it has made my day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

teqniq said:


> This basically. Especially when you consider it's come from a book by Ashcroft. Still it has made my day.


this story manna from heaven on a day i don't want to be at work


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

in comparison to this osborn's history of coke-snorting and consorting with prostitutes seems positively laudable


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

diddavidcameronfuckapig.com


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Brooker turns out to have been weirdly prescient.


Imagine Dave's face when he settled down to watch that episode with Sam...he must of thought that he'd been rumbled then.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> this story manna from heaven on a day i don't want to be at work


One of those moments for which the interwebs were invented.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Imagine Dave's face when he settled down to watch that episode with Sam...he must of thought that he'd been rumbled then.


wham bam bacon mam


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Turns out he misremembered being a fan of wet spam not West Ham


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2015)

JimW said:


> Turns out he misremembered being a fan of wet spam not West Ham



Apparently he's a big fan of Schweinsteiger.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

I was making my morning coffee half asleep and thinking of pig puns. As my brain slid into focus I recalled why I was doing such a thing and had to sit down cos laughed myself to a stitch


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Balbi (Sep 21, 2015)

*Tim Farron*, the Lib Dem leader, said this morning that the Ashcroft allegations were “extraordinary claims” but that they were “a bit of a sideshow”. He added:

The reality is we respect people’s right to a private life and a past. The critical thing in all of this is that those of us who are in politics mustn’t be hypocrites.


...

Hypocrite?

Did Tim Farron fuck a pig?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

teqniq said:


>



i think that might be a very bad idea which could end with the prime minister in court on serious charges of sexual misconduct.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Balbi said:


> *Tim Farron*, the Lib Dem leader, said this morning that the Ashcroft allegations were “extraordinary claims” but that they were “a bit of a sideshow”. He added:
> 
> The reality is we respect people’s right to a private life and a past. The critical thing in all of this is that those of us who are in politics mustn’t be hypocrites.
> 
> ...


i doubt he'd limit himself to only one


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 21, 2015)

He must have thought we all knew anyway from the amount of times he was called ham face on twitter


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

thats not what faron the baron tweeted last night, he was as gleeful as the rest of us. Happy as a pig in muck


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

muscovyduck said:


> He must have thought we all knew anyway from the amount of times he was called ham face on twitter


You're not a-loin in thinking that.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Balbi said:


> *Tim Farron*, the Lib Dem leader, said this morning that the Ashcroft allegations were “extraordinary claims” but that they were “a bit of a sideshow”. He added:
> 
> The reality is we respect people’s right to a private life and a past. The critical thing in all of this is that those of us who are in politics mustn’t be hypocrites.
> 
> ...



The deafening silence from certain quarters of the media is beginning to make sense now. They all fucked pigs, the dirty fuckers.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally made the Indie


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

How long can the BBC ignore the fact that David Cameron fucked a pig?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Finally made the Indie


"...*genitals..."*

So, full-on cock & balls in the porcine gob, then? Fair play.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

Well - like many others - this news has transformed a miserable monday morning into pure gold. 
Thankyou internet. The silence from the grown up media makes it all the better. 

I suupose all us supposed urban poltical sages should be debating weather it will cause cameron and the tories long term political damage .... but ...

WHO CARES? HE FUCKED A PIG!!!! A PIG!!!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Finally made the Indie



The po-faced nature of it only adds to the hilarity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> How long can the BBC ignore the fact that David Cameron fucked a pig?


desperately hoping it goes away before they have to actual say te words on air


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh dear, even Paddy Ashdown's got in on the act...



> *Paddy Ashdown Verified account * ‏@*paddyashdown*
> 
> Typical! David Cameron once again hogging the headlines at the Lib Dem Conference.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Me and a work mate have been helping #PigGate to trend at work


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

In years to come people will ask 'where were you when you first heard Cameron face fucked a dead pig?'.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor, doctor, I think I’m turning into a pig! 

Calm down tell me when you first noticed something was amiss. 

Everything was ok up till last weeeeeeeek!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> In years to come people will ask 'where were you when you first heard Cameron face fucked a dead pig?'.



As much as I want this to be true, I honestly believe it won't make a dent. The establishment just don't care.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a question from Peppa, who asks, should I be frightened?
#piggate 
 https://twitter.com/ScribblerKeith/status/645745822060122114/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## albionism (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

albionism said:


> View attachment 76968


how do you know it was a female pig?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> As much as I want this to be true, I honestly believe it won't make a dent. The establishment just don't care.


still, when all the hilarity is over the incident goes into a little box in my mind where I store childish jibes to wind up cons on webz


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


 err....guys , could you give us a few moments please ...


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

I love how Tories on twitter etc are complaining about mindless tabloid smears after last week. Brilliant


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally some good news in politics.


----------



## albionism (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> how do you know it was a female pig?


how do you know the pig in the picture is a female pig?  could be male, they might just like to refer to themselves as "wife"


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> As much as I want this to be true, I honestly believe it won't make a dent. The establishment just don't care.


I think the establishment may have seriously over-estimated the public's tolerance for a ruling elite who think this sort of behaviour is both normal and acceptable.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

albionism said:


> how do you know the pig in the picture is a female pig?  could be male, they might just like to refer to themselves as "wife"


Has La Penny been tweeting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> I think the establishment may have seriously over-estimated the public's tolerance for a ruling elite who think this sort of behaviour is both normal and acceptable.


It will blow over.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It will blow over.


not sure a dead pig can 'blow'


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It will blow over.



Can you imagine if it were the other way around? Corbyn would be forced to resign


----------



## Favelado (Sep 21, 2015)

He has to look his kids in the face at breakfast. They're probably hoping he leaves them behind at a pub forever.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure a dead pig can 'blow'



No, but it might have been a suckling pig.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can you imagine if it were the other way around? Corbyn would be forced to resign


when we're known as a nation of animal lovers i always thought it was in the we're kind to dogs and cats way not that our politicians indulged in sexual conduct with farmyard animals


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> No, but it might have been a suckling pig.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Favelado said:


> He has to look his kids in the face at breakfast. They're probably hoping he leaves them behind at a pub forever.




Quietly leaving the sausages and shoving the bacon under their toast...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Quietly leaving the sausages and shoving the bacon under their toast...


i've heard cameron's only got a chipolata


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Favelado said:


> He has to look his kids in the face at breakfast. They're probably hoping he leaves them behind at a pub forever.


sam cam  might leave her man


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Quietly leaving the sausages and shoving the bacon under their toast...


 he's had his bacon, now he's toast


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> I think the establishment may have seriously over-estimated the public's tolerance for a ruling elite who think this sort of behaviour is both normal and acceptable.



To put it bluntly, we seem already to accept an Establishment that fucks children, and this is much less serious. 

Sorry, too bleak. Need more puns.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Yep. Especially after making such a deal about turning PMQs all serious like.



There's nothing stopping one of his other MPs going a bit off message though .


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can you imagine if it were the other way around? Corbyn would be forced to resign



Thing is, nobody would ever believe it about Corbyn. Even the people who hate him would assume it was a slur or a joke. Corbyn doesn't even put pig meat in his own mouth, let alone his own meat in a pig's mouth.

Most people think it's at least plausible about Cameron.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm hoping Corbyn congratulates Cameron on the pig semen deal - it's good for Britain, it's good for hard working pigs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't want to be in it together anyway.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

from the comments in the graun - 

"I suppose supermarkets will have to add 'PM free' next to 'GM free' on their pork product labels."


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Thing is, nobody would ever believe it about Corbyn. Even the people who hate him would assume it was a slur or a joke. Corbyn doesn't even put pig meat in his own mouth, let alone his own meat in a pig's mouth.
> 
> Most people think it's at least plausible about Cameron.



After the mealy mouth non-denials it's obvious that it is true, David Hameron fucked a PIG


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Look at this video with Osborne he obviously did it


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 21, 2015)

He'll never call Samantha 'Babe' again.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2015)

I like Isabel Oakeshott's website.


> Isabel Oakeshott is a political journalist and commentator. Currently writing a biography of the prime minister, she was Political Editor of the Sunday Times from 2011 until 2014. She left the paper earlier this year to work full time on the book, *which is being sponsored and co-authored by the Conservative peer Lord Ashcroft.*





> David Cameron: A Biography
> 
> Throughout 2014, Isabel will be working on a definitive biography of the prime minister with the Conservative peer Michael Ashcroft. The book is expected to be published after the next general election in summer/autumn 2015.



Isabel Oakeshott | Political Journalist and Broadcaster - 2012 Political Journalist of the Year

A "definitive biography of the prime minister".


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 21, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> He'll never call Samantha 'Babe' again.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 21, 2015)

The only advice I can offer to him is "Don't have a cow, man"


----------



## Favelado (Sep 21, 2015)

Corbyn might not mention this directly in the house, but you know who will? Dennis Skinner. Skinner was not afraid to bring up Osborne's coke-taking in parliament and I don't think he'd be anything other than delighted to get to Cameron with this.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Corbyn might not mention this directly in the house, but you know who will? Dennis Skinner. Skinner was not afraid to bring up Osborne's coke-taking in parliament and I don't think he'd be anything other than delighted to get to Cameron with this.


Aye, this is one for The Beast.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2015)

He didn't even take the pig's head to the pictures first. What kind of a man is he?


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Aye, this is one for The Beast.



there has to be good odds that this is what Dave said at the time


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It will blow over.



Sadly yes


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

if it were you would you sue Ashcroft and the other un?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2015)

*Mick Twister* ‏@*twitmericks*  5m5 minutes ago

A leading Conservative Lord 
Has used a new book to record 
Some bestial claims 
Of pig-sticking games 
Involving the PM's pork sword. #*piggate*


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> I think the establishment may have seriously over-estimated the public's tolerance for a ruling elite who think this sort of behaviour is both normal and acceptable.



Orang Utan is right though: it will blow over, and he won't be resigning over it.  It's not even very damaging.  

That said, I do so hope that whenever it goes quiet at PMQs this week some backbencher or other starts making loud grunting noises.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> if it were you would you sue Ashcroft and the other un?


no. Ashcrofts got deep deep pockets, the scandal would run and run and it legitamises the rumour.

best to play it straight faced except excusing yourself to go to the toilet and scream CUNT! FUCKING CUNT into a towel to relieve your rage


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Pienaar just on BBC R5 reporting on "*un-substantiated claims of lewd behaviour".*
Fucking kick-spittle toads.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2015)

New Statesman makes point that it may not be the necrophile zoophilia aspect that's most damaging to Cameron. Which is saying something.

Will Lord Ashcroft's scandalous biography harm David Cameron?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

BBC Radio 4 news now...being put forward as an Ashcroft/Cameron row including details of a 'bizzare initiation ceremony'.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Orang Utan is right though: it will blow over, and he won't be resigning over it.  It's not even very damaging.
> 
> That said, I do so hope that whenever it goes quiet at PMQs this week some backbencher or other starts making loud grunting noises.


I'd imagine some of the 'disrespectful' nationalists might raise a few oinks in between their clapping.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> BBC Radio 4 news now...being put forward as an Ashcroft/Cameron row including details of a 'bizzare initiation ceremony'.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


fumbling around for an angle to play this on that doesn't include the hilarious detail and the...wait for it...the meat of the story to wit: the prime minister put his cock in a dead pigs severed head


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## pogofish (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> In years to come people will ask 'where were you when you first heard Cameron face fucked a dead pig?'.



Why, oh why did I set backups running on my PCs late last night!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> BBC Radio 4 news now...being put forward as an Ashcroft/Cameron row including details of a 'bizzare initiation ceremony'.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


but still not on their website.  the 'most read' are about rugby, stonehenge and
*What is it like to break the worst possible news?*


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Corbyn doesn't even put pig meat in his own mouth, let alone his own meat in a pig's mouth.


Thread won. We can all go home now


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'd imagine some of the 'disrespectful' nationalists might raise a few oinks in between their clapping.



Sadly it seems there are no PMQs this week.    Not that it won't be just as funny if someone does it next week, just when it's all being quietly forgotten about...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Sadly yes


 It will, but it won't be forgotten. Social media has a long memory.

Fuckit, there'll be people posting pig memes on Facebook in a year as if it had happened only yesterday, just because they're slow on the uptake.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

The Tories aren't really denying the story, just attempting to spin it as youthful hi jinks 

Is it true that David Cameron had sex with a pig? It really doesn't matter


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> The Tories aren't really denying the story, just attempting to spin it as youthful hi jinks
> 
> Is it true that David Cameron had sex with a pig? It really doesn't matter


straight to the comments section- obligatory mental islamaphob comment

then gold!:


> A typical conversation from Cameron's Youth: "This meat tastes funny, has young David raped lunch again"?


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> The Tories aren't really denying the story, just attempting to spin it as youthful hi jinks
> 
> Is it true that David Cameron had sex with a pig? It really doesn't matter



One of the great supporting images there - the merest hint that there might be a pig, just out of shot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> The Tories aren't really denying the story, just attempting to spin it as youthful hi jinks
> 
> Is it true that David Cameron had sex with a pig? It really doesn't matter


But... but... weak and unconvincing? But.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Political Scrapbook reckon Cardiff indie band _Los Campesinos!_ T-shirt's will be quite popular again!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

see how it is- the poor know to use evey part of the pig whereas the toff puts his part in the pig


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Mirror poll reveals Britains dirty secrets.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 21, 2015)

It's fair to say I did not think this is what this thread would be about when I clicked on it


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Orang Utan is right though: it will blow over, and he won't be resigning over it.  It's not even very damaging.


maybe it's wishful thinking but that seems doubtful.  He'll be forced to deny, in parliament, both the pig (to worldwide hilarity and his massive humiliation) and previous lies about Ashcroft, which only some of the truest blue will believe, because the allegations have come from another wing of the party and were published by the Mail.  His enemies, whether bankrolled by Ashcroft or not, will see their opportunity, and have a couple of weeks to organise. If he lasts that long the tory conference will have a sub-agenda never mentioned from the microphone... like campbell is claimed to have said, this is potentially deadly for him.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2015)

#jesuischarcuterie


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2015)

It's exactly this kind of thing that stops me from being the prime minster.


----------



## Dowie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> maybe it's wishful thinking but that seems doubtful.  He'll be forced to deny, in parliament, both the pig (to worldwide hilarity and his massive humiliation) and previous lies about Ashcroft, which only some of the truest blue will believe, because the allegations have come from another wing of the party and were published by the Mail.  His enemies, whether bankrolled by Ashcroft or not, will see their opportunity, and have a couple of weeks to organise. If he lasts that long the tory conference will have a sub-agenda never mentioned from the microphone... like campbell is claimed to have said, this is potentially deadly for him.



I'd like to think so, but I doubt it tbh.  People are just laughing at the pig business, which is certainly embarrassing but will blow over in time.  It remains to be seen whether any of Ashcroft's other allegations gain any more traction.


----------



## pesh (Sep 21, 2015)

#porkward


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Sam Cam's Man in Rammed Ham Scam :thumbs :


----------



## Dowie (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess in a few decades the future Tory leadership will have even bigger problems... not just one upset billionaire sharing gossip but worries over whether some photo/video from uni is still lurking in google or facebook's servers and when it might pop up - there are going to be many more of these stories in future and hopefully with the photos to back them up too


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

pesh said:


> #porkward


Don't get that one!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> but still not on their website.  the 'most read' are about rugby, stonehenge and
> *What is it like to break the worst possible news?*


still nothing on the bbc news front page

BBC - Complaints - Home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

> Sam Cam's Man in Rammed Ham Scam :thumbs :


_Rammed Ham? No Thank You Cam!_


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I'd like to think so, but I doubt it tbh.  People are just laughing at the pig business, which is certainly embarrassing but will blow over in time.  It remains to be seen whether any of Ashcroft's other allegations gain any more traction.


He certainly won't resign.  He can't.  That would be his place in history, the guy who resigned over the pig story.  So he'll limp on.  But this is certainly more damaging to him than snorting coke and smashing up restaurants.  Now, he'll be followed everywhere by pig puns, by oinking noises.  He can't even go to banquets without someone saying he'll shag the centrepiece.

Yes, it's about Ashcroft's huff, but that's what power is about for us: tiffs between our overlords hitting the public stage.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 21, 2015)

Camerons Pig Society


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 21, 2015)

My desktop background has had more pictures of pigs in one day than The Pig Breeders Annual.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Camerons Pig Society


 liking your work there


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> It's exactly this kind of thing that stops me from being the prime minster.



Are you saying there are pigs in your closet?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> He certainly won't resign.  He can't.  That would be his place in history, the guy who resigned over the pig story.  So he'll limp on.  But this is certainly more damaging to him than snorting coke and smashing up restaurants.  Now, he'll be followed everywhere by pig puns, by oinking noises.  He can't even go to banquets without someone saying he'll shag the centrepiece.
> 
> Yes, it's about Ashcroft's huff, but that's what power is about for us: tiffs between our overlords hitting the public stage.


 It's quite a card to play when you are in a huff - I usually just sulk


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

marty21 said:


> It's quite a card to play when you are in a huff - I usually just sulk


you don't have a photo of Cameron shagging a pig carcass in your desk drawer.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Mirror poll reveals Britains dirty secrets.



What's the percentage of the population that went to private school again?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> you don't have a photo of Cameron shagging a pig carcass in your desk drawer.


 sadly no - I always miss out on stuff


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

marty21 said:


> sadly no - I always miss out on stuff


Indeed.  And this explains how.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2015)

Over on Mumsnet a lot of people are defending Cameron, a sure sign that he'll get past this and probably come out smelling of ham roses.


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2015)

Hog Roast - Spit Roast, easy to confuse after a few too many beers and spliffs


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

Any thoughts on why this has happened? Ashcroft being bitter over no cabinet position seems a bit slim, and the Mail and Express breaking it...


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 21, 2015)

God, this is glorious isn't it?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

Radio 4 are just reporting it as a 'bizarre initiation ritual'


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> Any thoughts on why this has happened? Ashcroft being bitter over no cabinet position seems a bit slim, and the Mail and Express breaking it...


This is about Osborne warning Dave against even thinking of reneging on his two-term pledge. They're clearly worried he's going to go bonkers Blair-style and seek to hang on...spesh with what they think has happened to Labour.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 21, 2015)

I keep flip-flopping over how big a deal the act itself was.  It's (probably!) not like he actually took sexual pleasure from the act, so to call it pigfucking is actually a bit of an exaggeration.  However, he did put his dick in some dead meat in front of an audience, and that ain't too statesmanlike.  So I dunno really.

I know a bunch of old public schoolboys and it is the kind of thing they would think is all a hilarious wheeze.  So it really doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

If, as claimed, photographic evidence exists, someone is going to make a tidy sum from the gutter press.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Come on BBC, stop being subtle and say it.... say it!


----------



## Santino (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I keep flip-flopping over how big a deal the act itself was.  It's (probably!) not like he actually took sexual pleasure from the act, so to call it pigfucking is actually a bit of an exaggeration.  However, he did put his dick in some dead meat in front of an audience, and that ain't too statesmanlike.  So I dunno really.
> 
> I know a bunch of public schoolboys and it is the kind of thing they would think is all a hilarious wheeze.  So it really doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


He fucked a pig.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Are you saying there are pigs in your closet?



If I had a closet it would have to be like fucking Narnia!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> still nothing on the bbc news front page
> 
> BBC - Complaints - Home


finally made it at 12:00, more than 12 hours after the story broke.


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If, as claimed, photographic evidence exists, someone is going to make a tidy sum from the gutter press.



Currently the worlds most valuable picture


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If, as claimed, photographic evidence exists, someone is going to make a tidy sum from the gutter press.


or be found dead in a wood after going out for a walk


----------



## kabbes (Sep 21, 2015)

Santino said:


> He fucked a pig.


If that is how it is perceived and that is what is remembered, he's done.  I'm not sure it will be though, despite the jokes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Radio 4 are just reporting it as a 'bizarre initiation ritual'


no, masons have bizarre initiation rituals. this is beyond a bizarre initiation ritual.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> If that is how it is perceived and that is what is remembered, he's done.  I'm not sure it will be though, despite the jokes.


no, he'll be remembered for the far more laudable achievements in culling the unemployed and disabled.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> finally made it at 12:00, more than 12 hours after the story broke.



Still aren't saying shit

Lord Ashcroft 'not settling scores' with David Cameron book - BBC News



> They include allegations of drug-taking and an initiation ceremony Mr Cameron is said, by an unnamed source, to have taken part in.


----------



## Santino (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> If that is how it is perceived and that is what is remembered, he's done.  I'm not sure it will be though, despite the jokes.


If he has to resign because of tax-related corruption, he'll still be remembered for the pig-fucking. Because he fucked a pig.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> This is about Osborne warning Dave against even thinking of reneging on his two-term pledge. They're clearly worried he's going to go bonkers Blair-style and seek to hang on...spesh with what they think has happened to Labour.


For confirmation, check the grin at 8 seconds plus...

No 10 says it will not 'dignify' Ashcroft's student debauchery allegations by responding to them - Politics live


----------



## gosub (Sep 21, 2015)

I feel sorry for the close protection officer that's stuck with him for the rest of his life. He's going to hear Oink Oink a lot more than your average dibble.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> or be found dead in a wood after going out for a walk


...in the hills/woods (delete as appropriate)


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Still aren't saying shit
> 
> Lord Ashcroft 'not settling scores' with David Cameron book - BBC News


I missed a screen grab through ineptitude, but for a brief couple of minutes they complemented their pathetic coverage with a sidebar picture of a pig as part of the china story, but they replaced it pdq.  I hope someone grabbed it.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> Any thoughts on why this has happened? Ashcroft being bitter over no cabinet position seems a bit slim, and the Mail and Express breaking it...



Ashcroft's pique does the "why now?"

The _Fail_'s been gunning for Cameron since he, er, emerged. I'd always assumed it was because they reckon their target reader gets a kick out of being more verminous than the Head of Vermin. Outrage-driven sales.


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For confirmation, check the grin at 8 seconds plus...
> 
> No 10 says it will not 'dignify' Ashcroft's student debauchery allegations by responding to them - Politics live


Let's face it, not even the most solemn thing in the world could dignify fucking a pig


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I keep flip-flopping over how big a deal the act itself was.  It's (probably!) not like he actually took sexual pleasure from the act, so to call it pigfucking is actually a bit of an exaggeration.  However, he did put his dick in some dead meat in front of an audience, and that ain't too statesmanlike.  So I dunno really.
> 
> I know a bunch of old public schoolboys and it is the kind of thing they would think is all a hilarious wheeze.  So it really doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


everyone knows what these rugger old school tie sorts are like, you don't have to know them personally. Its an open secret who invented the cheesy biscuit game after all


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2015)

Ashcroft is letting the rest of the party know that he is a billionaire,  untouchable and fuckin' owns them all.

Hamerton will depart at / before the next election and get the comfy seat on the HSBC  boar  (d)   that he has been promising himself. The swine.snouts in trough. Etc


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> I missed a screen grab through ineptitude, but for a brief couple of minutes they complemented their pathetic coverage with a sidebar picture of a pig as part of the china story, but they replaced it pdq.  I hope someone grabbed it.



Like so 




Artaxerxes said:


> Come on BBC, stop being subtle and say it.... say it!




Or theres this:


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

It's all over...tobes has spoken.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> Any thoughts on why this has happened? Ashcroft being bitter over no cabinet position seems a bit slim, and the Mail and Express breaking it...



I think it's possible it's just because this was too good a deal to let slip out of their hands. 

Same as David and the pig...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> It's all over...tobes has spoken.




But Toby is it true?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)

The Times take :


Spoiler: Times version



Claims that David Cameron smoked marijuana and was a member of a decadent dining club while at Oxford university are included in an explosive new book documenting his path to Downing Street.

The book, co-written by Lord Ashcroft, the former Tory donor, also claims that the prime minister knew as early as 2009 that the peer was a controversial non-dom tax payer, who did not pay tax on overseas earnings.

Mr Cameron has previously stated that he did not know about his tax status until 2010. Lord Ashcroft has given millions to the Tories and reveals that he fell out with Mr Cameron after being denied a substantial job in the coalition government.

The peer is said to have spoken to friends, enemies and colleagues of the prime minister in order to draw up a full account of his progress from Eton schoolboy to Downing Street.

According to the _Daily Mail, _the book claims that Mr Cameron was a member of a “dope smoking group” who christened themselves the Flam club while at Oxford university. Cocaine was allowed to circulate at he and his wife’s London home, it alleges, though it does not claim Mr Cameron ever took it.

It claims the prime minister was also a member of an Oxford society that specialises in “bizarre rituals and sexual excess” and cites a source who claims that during the initiation ceremony, Mr Cameron “put a private part of his anatomy” into a dead pig’s mouth.

The source added that there is said to be photographic evidence. The pig’s head was said to have been “resting on the lap” of someone in the society.

It was part of initiation rites to join Oxford’s Piers Gaveston club, whose members were known for their heavy drinking and bad behaviour. The club was named after the supposed lover of King Edward II.

Mr Cameron was also a member of the notorious Bullingdon Club, along with Boris Johnson, the mayor of London.

The book also alleged that Lynton Crosby, the Australian election guru who masterminded the Tory election success, privately thinks Mr Cameron is a “tosser” and “posh ****”.

The book is to be published next month. It documents how Mr Cameron made enemies during his career in PR before entering politics.

James Delingpole, a journalist and friend of Mr Cameron’s while at Oxford, gives a first-hand public account of alleged drug-taking by the prime minister. He claims they smoked cannabis together in his room, often while listening to the rock band Supertramp. Delingpole said: “My drug of choice was weed — and I smoked weed with Dave.”

Downing Street was not commenting on the various allegations last night, which came just weeks before the Tory conference in Manchester.

The book states that there is no suggestion that the prime minister ever had anything more than the occasional joint at Oxford. However, it states that he had been “busted” at Eton for smoking the drug weeks before he was due to take his O levels. It also states that Mr Cameron was only a bit-part player in the incident, for which other boys were expelled.

Lord Ashcroft explains he fell out with the prime minister after the promise of a prominent job never materialised. He says he has notes of conversations with Mr Cameron in which he was offered a not “insignificant” role, should the Tories win power.

However, with victory secured in 2010, no job materialised. Eventually, Mr Cameron is said to have invited Lord Ashcroft to Chequers and explained that it was Nick Clegg, the Lib Dem leader, who was blocking a role within the new coalition government.

Mr Clegg has said that he does not remember blocking Tory appointments.

A short while later, the peer said he was offered the post of junior whip in the Foreign Office. “I regarded this as a declinable offer,” he writes. “It would have been better had Cameron offered me nothing at all.”





> The source added that there is said to be photographic evidence. The pig’s head was said to have been “resting on the lap” of someone in the society.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I keep flip-flopping over how big a deal the act itself was.  It's (probably!) not like he actually took sexual pleasure from the act, so to call it pigfucking is actually a bit of an exaggeration.  However, he did put his dick in some dead meat in front of an audience, and that ain't too statesmanlike.  So I dunno really.
> 
> I know a bunch of old public schoolboys and it is the kind of thing they would think is all a hilarious wheeze.  So it really doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


Thing is...and this might be me trying to create some "moral" clear blue water between Cameron and, say, normal people...

Cameron seems to have been set on a career in politics from the beginning: there appears to have been no career plan before going off to Oxford to do PPE (the politicians' degree), from where he went, pretty seamlessly, into a career as a politician. As opposed to more "real" people who might have aspired to some kind of career, then found politics further down the line and switched to that.

So it's fairly reasonable to assume that Cameron, even while he was at university, harboured dreams of making it big in politics. So he's shown either incredible hubris or incredible stupidity in performing an act in public which most of us would be embarrassed about if it got into the public domain.

Actually, I say "either" - the real damage this episode does is to demonstrate that Cameron is *both* stupid and full of hubris. In a way, I suppose we shouldn't be surprised that a man for whom expediency is everything, conviction irrelevant, and power the most important factor of all should be fat-headed and idiotic enough to do such a thing and expect to get away with it.

The good news is that he clearly has not got a very well-developed sense of humour. I suspect that quiet oinking noises in the House, over a period of some weeks, could result in his head exploding. Good.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I keep flip-flopping over how big a deal the act itself was.  It's (probably!) not like he actually took sexual pleasure from the act, so to call it pigfucking is actually a bit of an exaggeration.  However, he did put his dick in some dead meat in front of an audience, and that ain't too statesmanlike.  So I dunno really.
> 
> I know a bunch of old public schoolboys and it is the kind of thing they would think is all a hilarious wheeze.  So it really doesn't surprise me in the slightest.



Back in school we had a highly unpopular teacher who was nicknamed "Porky" because he was a fat fucker. One day, one of the older lads procured a severed pig's head from the local bacon factory and left it over one of the main doors. 

But - _and this is the crucial point - _nobody tried to have sex with the severed pig's head.

So I'm going with Santino on this:



Santino said:


> He fucked a pig.



And not only that, he apparently fucked it as part of a planned initiation ritual. If it had been a bunch of drunk idiots who had somehow or other obtained a pig's head and then, in the heat of the moment, decided to mimic copulation with same, that would have been one thing. . . but to actually sit down and think "how can we take this to the next level? I know, let's copulate with the severed head of a dead animal" - to _actually sit down and think that up. . . _well, "all sorts of alternative lifestyles here on Craggy island".


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> or be found dead in a wood after going out for a walk


Better to be dead in a wood than to get wood in a pig.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2015)

LOLS.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> But Toby is it true?



Or is it porkies?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> It's all over...tobes has spoken.



doesn't really matter if its true does it? Its great to see them saying 'its not true' like thats a magic wand to lift away damaging smear/rumour/pigfucking. Half the shit about Corbyn last week wasn't true (abolish the army ffs). Doesn't really matter in this game ole son. And mensh saying 'its not true'. So what? tobes is a journo and she's a twitter personality and ex MP. Both should know exactly how much value truth and lies have in this sort of arena.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> He certainly won't resign.  He can't.  That would be his place in history, the guy who resigned over the pig story.  So he'll limp on.  But this is certainly more damaging to him than snorting coke and smashing up restaurants.  Now, he'll be followed everywhere by pig puns, by oinking noises.  He can't even go to banquets without someone saying he'll shag the centrepiece.



I'm not sure how long that'll last.  It's embarrassing now and there'll be the odd innuendo for a long time yet, but it just an allegation, and one that's already being spun as fantasy from a bloke who's just bitter and twisted over not getting a cabinet job.  I can't see it doing much long-term damage.  Unless the supposed photo surfaces, perhaps.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For confirmation, check the grin at 8 seconds plus...
> 
> No 10 says it will not 'dignify' Ashcroft's student debauchery allegations by responding to them - Politics live


To quote someone from a previous (non-porcine) scandal - "Well, they would say that, wouldn't they?"


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2015)

No wonder Ed felt a little queazy.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPbG8LpXAAAvkaz.jpg:large


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I'm not sure how long that'll last.  It's embarrassing now and there'll be the odd innuendo for a long time yet, but it just an allegation, and one that's already being spun as fantasy from a bloke who's just bitter and twisted over not getting a cabinet job.  I can't see it doing much long-term damage.  Unless the supposed photo surfaces, perhaps.


It'll stick.  True or not, it's an attention grabber in a way that allegations of toffish restaurant-trashing buffoonery just aren't.

"Hey, Dave!  Oink!"


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 21, 2015)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 76977


I wish i hadn't seen that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> To quote someone from a previous (non-porcine) scandal - "Well, they would say that, wouldn't they?"


Yes, the Prosciutto Affair.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 21, 2015)

Ha , listening to Supertramp , that's the thing that shows him out to be a real cunt though.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Back in school we had a highly unpopular teacher who was nicknamed "Porky" because he was a fat fucker. One day, one of the older lads procured a severed pig's head from the local bacon factory and left it over one of the main doors.
> 
> But - _and this is the crucial point - _nobody tried to have sex with the severed pig's head.
> 
> ...



I can think of one reason why you would use a pigs head in such a ritual...and it is as unpleasant as the ritual itself.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, masons have bizarre initiation rituals. this is beyond a bizarre initiation ritual.


I can say with complete authority that no Masonic initiation ritual is as bizarre as the pig thing. For a start, the goat is alive. Not only that, but we use gelatine-free lime jelly these days, and the wellington boots are rigorously sterilised between uses.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Smangus said:


> Ha , listening to Supertramp , that's the thing that shows him out to be a real cunt though.


lent a sample to this belter though:


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> doesn't really matter if its true does it? Its great to see them saying 'its not true' like thats a magic wand to lift away damaging smear/rumour/pigfucking. Half the shit about Corbyn last week wasn't true (abolish the army ffs). Doesn't really matter in this game ole son. And mensh saying 'its not true'. So what? tobes is a journo and she's a twitter personality and ex MP. Both should know exactly how much value truth and lies have in this sort of arena.



But he hasn't said it isn't true, just that it is malicious gossip. Malicious it certainly is, and gossip it certainly is but not all gossip is false.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It'll stick.  True or not, it's an attention grabber in a way that allegations of toffish restaurant-trashing buffoonery just aren't.
> 
> "Hey, Dave!  Oink!"



It might stick, but I can't see it doing any more damage than far more politically interesting allegations did to Teflon Tony back in the late 90s.  I hope I'm wrong here, of course.

In the meantime, is it only me who decided against having anything with bacon in it for lunch today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> The Times take :
> 
> _Claims that David Cameron smoked marijuana and was a member of a decadent dining club while at Oxford university are included in an explosive new book documenting his path to Downing Street.
> 
> The book, co-written by Lord Ashcroft, the former Tory donor, also claims that the prime minister knew as early as 2009 that the peer was a controversial non-dom tax payer, who did not pay tax on overseas earnings._



Press Association Mediapoint
October 3, 2007 Wednesday 1:51 PM BST
LIB DEMS JOIN ROW OVER 'NON-DOMS'

*BYLINE:* James Tapsfield, PA Political Correspondent

*LENGTH:* 342 words


The Liberal Democrats waded into the ``non-doms'' row today, insisting wealthy foreigners should be stripped of tax breaks after 10 years.

Deputy leader Vince Cable said making everyone pay UK tax after a decade was the only effective way to close loopholes and ensure ``fairness''.

He also hit out at individuals who maintained non-domiciled status despite becoming peers or advisers to the Government.

``What really sticks in the throat is when people become active in political life, particularly as members of the House of Lords or as advisers to ministers, who turn out to have privileged tax positions despite having lived in Britain for many years,'' he said.

Although the tax arrangements of individuals were not generally made public, there were ``reasonable grounds for believing'' that Sir Ronnie Cohen - Gordon Brown's fundraiser - and Tory deputy chairman Lord Ashcroft were non-doms, according to Dr Cable.

The Conservatives sprung a surprise on Monday by proposing a flat-rate charge of £25,000 on non-doms, with the revenue used to fund cuts in inheritance tax and stamp duty

However, both the Lib Dems and Labour have claimed that the measure would not raise the £3.5bn needed to finance the reductions.

Dr Cable said: ``(Shadow Chancellor) George Osborne's proposal this week is unfortunately far too optimistic in its revenue assumptions and is impractical.

``A poll tax on non-doms would be prohibitive for the large number of non-domiciles of modest means, but would be a flea bite for the fat cats.''

He added: ``Our proposal seeks to deal with the abuse of the system, whereby people keep their privileged tax status for many years, and indeed pass it from one generation to the next.''

The Lib Dems have previously called for non-doms to be subject to UK tax after 17 years of residence.

Dr Cable said the proposal would be retrospective, so anyone who had lived in Britain for more than a decade would instantly become subject to tax.

However, it is not clear whether people whose UK residency had not been continuous would be forced to pay up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

My favourites are the "look, he was young...who hasn't shagged an animal carcass when they were young?" brigade.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

from twitter


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It'll stick.  True or not, it's an attention grabber in a way that allegations of toffish restaurant-trashing buffoonery just aren't.
> 
> "Hey, Dave!  Oink!"


The damage from this is not how serious the allegation is but that no one will take him seriously again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

emanymton said:


> The damage from this is not how serious the allegation is but that no one will take him seriously again.


Exactly.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> It might stick, but I can't see it doing any more damage than far more politically interesting allegations did to Teflon Tony back in the late 90s.  I hope I'm wrong here, of course.


How many previous world leaders have weathered *this* sort of humiliating story?

A) 0  B) 0 or C) 0?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Smangus said:


> Ha , listening to Supertramp , that's the thing that shows him out to be a real cunt though.


But not Floyd? Strange...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

It's somewhat odd to think he must have feared this day would come.

They all have days they fear will come.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

there was that crack smoking mayor of toronto but that was just drugs (which apparently is fine now) and his willy wasn't in anything hilarious, and he died anyway. So probably not a good comparison.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> How many previous world leaders have weathered *this* sort of humiliating story?
> 
> A) 0  B) 0 or C) 0?



How many have had allegations quite like this levelled at them, though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's somewhat odd to think he must have feared this day would come.
> 
> They all have days they fear will come.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> It might stick, but I can't see it doing any more damage than far more politically interesting allegations did to Teflon Tony back in the late 90s.  I hope I'm wrong here, of course.



Yeah I can't see it doing much more than causing acute embarrassment.  I think Corbyn will ignore it completely because it goes against his approach thus far, nice thing to have in your back pocket though if Cameron does get a bit carried away.

I should have thought that if a photo does exist the person who has it can expect a visit from the security services and the usual threats with it. I doubt they'd thank Ashcroft for going public with this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> How many have had allegations quite like this levelled at them, though?


Exactly my point.  He'll forever be the guy you can oink at in the street to get a snigger.  The guy who can no longer eat a ham sandwich in public without a snigger.  The guy who throws banquet planners into a panic when he arrives and they can't do boar's head with an apple as planned.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Never mind forgetting his daughter in the pub.  He can't order pulled pork in any pub ever ever again.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly my point.  He'll forever be the guy you can oink at in the street to get a snigger.  The guy who can no longer eat a ham sandwich in public without a snigger.  The guy who throws banquet planners into a panic when he arrives and they can't do boar's head with an apple as planned.



Oh aye, it's embarrassing, but people sniggering behind their hand probably isn't going to bring him down.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there was that crack smoking mayor of toronto but that was just drugs (which apparently is fine now) and his willy wasn't in anything hilarious, and he died anyway. So probably not a good comparison.


Rob Ford is dead? Why wasn't I informed?

E2A: A rare outbreak of error from our friend the Kimbler: RF is still around and might well be smoking crack FOR THE PEOPLE for a while yet, according to his wiki:

Rob Ford - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Oh aye, it's embarrassing, but people sniggering behind their hand probably isn't going to bring him down.


No, it isn't.  But he will no longer be taken seriously.  He'll limp on, knowing he can't even resign over this.


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Rob Ford is dead? Why wasn't I informed?


Now you're king of the cats Tom Tildrum


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> No, it isn't.  But he will no longer be taken seriously.  He'll limp on, knowing he can't even resign over this.



I think you're overstating its importance tbh.  I doubt resigning over it's even entered his head, and I can't really see people still talking about it a year from now.  It's just a Twitterstorm.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

Latest BBC attempt to get the pig out of the story:



> BBC assistant political editor Norman Smith said the as yet unpublished book, Call Me Dave, was "less a story about stupid student pranks, and more a story about raw political revenge".



Lord Ashcroft 'not settling scores' with David Cameron book - BBC News


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I think you're overstating its importance tbh.  I doubt resigning over it's even entered his head, and I can't really see people still talking about it a year from now.  It's just a Twitterstorm.


I'm not saying he'll resign. I'm saying he won't resign.  But I am saying he'll be a laughing stock for ever.

A laughing ham stock.


----------



## pesh (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


> Latest BBC attempt to get the pig out of the story:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Ashcroft 'not settling scores' with David Cameron book - BBC News



Did Norman Smith fuck a pig as well then?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

I wonder how far they'll be able to contain it on shows like HIGNFY


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> It might stick, but I can't see it doing any more damage than far more politically interesting allegations did to Teflon Tony back in the late 90s.  I hope I'm wrong here, of course.
> 
> In the meantime, is it only me who decided against having anything with bacon in it for lunch today?


No! Just had a brie and bacon sarnie


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Oh aye, it's embarrassing, but people sniggering behind their hand probably isn't going to bring him down.


Totally. He's Teflon. The drugs allegations are the more serious ones for him to dodge. 
The pig stuff is just a distraction.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

Pondering over my lunch, I came to the following thoughts:

It's probably about Europe
Johnson not Osborne (is he the source? It sounds like the kind of thing he'd come out with)


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Graunid has banged it on the front page as the top story #Venceremos #SowMoreThanEver


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2015)

Yep. Lots and lots of "young people fuck up sometimes" tweets from people who were, I assume, totally on the side of the youngsters sent to jail for stealing bottles of water in 2011. You know, like Cameron was, given how he knows how being drunk and swayed by a crowd can make you daft things. (Except he planned his).


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> I wonder how far they'll be able to contain it on shows like HIGNFY



The outtakes/libels reel at the staff Winterval party will be especially close to the knuckle this year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Rob Ford is dead? Why wasn't I informed?
> 
> E2A: A rare outbreak of error from our friend the Kimbler: RF is still around and might well be smoking crack FOR THE PEOPLE for a while yet, according to his wiki:
> 
> Rob Ford - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh I thought stomach cancer had lain him low.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

This morning I joined up a FB event.

Dewbury, Mirfield, Denby Dale and Kirkburton Conservative Association were organising a pig race fundraiser. 

It's now been cancelled.

Does anyone have a clue why the idea went belly up?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

JimW said:


> Now you're king of the cats Tom Tildrum


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> I wonder how far they'll be able to contain it on shows like HIGNFY


According to wikipedia, Ian Hislop was also a member.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My favourites are the "look, he was young...who hasn't shagged an animal carcass when they were young?" brigade.




Hmm. Nope. Maybe I've blanked it out, but I just can't remember having congress with offal.
But then I am a vegetarian - perhaps there's a celeriac indiscretion I am blocking from my memory...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> Pondering over my lunch, I came to the following thoughts:
> 
> It's probably about Europe
> Johnson not Osborne (is he the source? It sounds like the kind of thing he'd come out with)


 At least it was a British pig - that is something


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Totally. He's Teflon. The drugs allegations are the more serious ones for him to dodge.
> The pig stuff is just a distraction.



Nah drugs aren't going to do anything to him. Lads are lads sort of thing.

Interesting article, very true especially when you consider the wife-swapping stories of the upper echelons of the Chinese government

The PM, the Pig and musings on Power | @robfahey


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Hmm. Nope. Maybe I've blanked it out, but I just can't remember having congress with offal.
> But then I am a vegetarian - perhaps there's a celeriac indiscretion I am blocking from my memory...


I'm a veggie too, but I have never shagged any food.  Not so much as a vol au vent.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Oh aye, it's embarrassing, but people sniggering behind their hand probably isn't going to bring him down.


It might go some way towards crippling him, though.

And I imagine that someone who, er, porked a pig probably has other youthful indiscretions he'd rather hope aren't revealed.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Totally. He's Teflon. The drugs allegations are the more serious ones for him to dodge.
> The pig stuff is just a distraction.


I think face fucking a dead pig is worse than having a bit of sniff in one's house. I've had sniff in my house, I know a fair few people who had sniff in their house. I never face fucked a dead pig though and I don't know anyone who has face fucked a dead pig.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> oh I thought stomach cancer had lain him low.


Apparently, the surgeon's knife brought him back from the brink.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Totally. He's Teflon. The drugs allegations are the more serious ones for him to dodge.
> The pig stuff is just a distraction.


It's not about serious.  It's not even about true. It's about attention grabbing.  It's about humiliating.  It's about pig puns.  Nobody cares about cocaine puns.  

Look:


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I think face fucking a dead pig is worse than having a bit of sniff in one's house. I've had sniff in my house, I know a fair few people who had sniff in their house. I never face fucked a dead pig though and I don't know anyone who has face fucked a dead pig.


There's nothing 'wrong' with facefucking a dead pig though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

The worst thrown at the last Tory PM was that he tucked his shirt in his pants and he shagged Edwina -


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's nothing 'wrong' with facefucking a dead pig though.


There's no way I'm not screengrabbing that.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's nothing 'wrong' with facefucking a dead pig though.


In a legal sense, no I suppose not.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> In a legal sense, no I suppose not.



Behaviour likely or calculated to cause a breach of the peace?

Anyways, I was wondering whether there's a science angle. Can pigs get and transmit herpes, for example?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> In a legal sense, no I suppose not.


Or a moral sense


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It's not about serious.  It's not even about true. It's about attention grabbing.  It's about humiliating.  It's about pig puns.  Nobody cares about cocaine puns.
> 
> Look:




In a way you could say that this is a popular subversion of post modern political marketing techniques. I don't think that the reaction could be anything like it has been without the week following Corbyn's victory.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a moral sense



That's weird


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

> The broadcaster Julia Hartley-Brewer went to Piers Gaveston parties in 1989-91. She said they were “just big, fairly wild parties. Lots of drink, lots of very rich posh kids getting wasted – probably lots of drugs (but not my thing so I wouldn’t know). They were fun bashes – very hot and sweaty and very much about getting off with people.”



Interesting to start to see all the connections in these high societies.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

The Ogre does what Ogres can -

Deeds quite impossible for man.

(Auden)


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> In a way you could say that this is a popular subversion of post modern political marketing techniques. I don't think that the reaction could be anything like it has been without the week following Corbyn's victory.


That's an interesting thesis.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a moral sense


There is a mindset that would consider otherwise. The same mindset, I imagine, that would condemn such acts if they were perpetrated by someone not one of their own. The same mindset that gets upset about a tryst in a Trabant, or people smoking pot.

More than anything else, this is about hypocrisy - it's OK to hound people for their perceived moral failings, but when it's *us* doing it...well, that's different: it's just privileged youthful high jinks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> That's weird


Yeah weird certainly, but not immoral.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2015)

Genius. (the video)

http://us.tomonews.net/278012462612480


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Behaviour likely or calculated to cause a breach of the peace?
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering whether there's a science angle. Can pigs get and transmit herpes, for example?


I think dead ones are fairly safe.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a moral sense


And it's surely as measure of how far we've come that no-one is even raising the issue of the gender of the dead pig.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Remember how Cameron voted for Section 28. He voted for that knowing that he had fucked a pig


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2015)

"This little piggy went to market, this little piggy stayed at home, this little piggy ate Camerons dick, this little piggy ate none" (court. Twitter)


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Behaviour likely or calculated to cause a breach of the peace?
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering whether there's a science angle. Can pigs get and transmit herpes, for example?


 
Not once they've been cooked.

Was it cooked?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah weird certainly, but not immoral.


Depends. I'm a moral subjectivist - I think "morals" are a matter of personal choice, subject to the usual rules about not harming others, etc.

But Cameron belongs to a political grouping which makes much of an absolutist moral position, at least as far as other people are concerned: disabled because of an injury? How can we be sure it wasn't *your* fault? Poor? *Your* problem - sort it out. Engaging in sexual practices we don't like? That makes *you* immoral.

As I said earlier, this is about hypocrisy.

ETA: Section 28 - classic case in point. Cameron wanted to come down on "the promotion of homosexuality" having had his cock in a pig's gob.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah drugs aren't going to do anything to him. Lads are lads sort of thing.
> 
> Interesting article, very true especially when you consider the wife-swapping stories of the upper echelons of the Chinese government
> 
> The PM, the Pig and musings on Power | @robfahey


rob fahey is good isn't he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

I wonder if its a new pigs head every initiation ceremony? Or perhaps they have had one preserved. taxidermy style, handed down the generations from cock to cock. It'd probably have a name.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> According to wikipedia, Ian Hislop was also a member.


Of the pig carcass shagging club?

I suppose with so many poshos saying this is normal, they'll all be keeping quiet.  That'll be why the BBC is so reticent.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah weird certainly, but not immoral.


 
It will be immoral enough to Tory heartland voters.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> I think dead ones are fairly safe.


Googling "pig zoonoses" (hur) yields the possibility of influenza, and campylobacter infection, but not herpes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a moral sense




Hardly fucking kosher behaviour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hardly fucking kosher behaviour.


He isn't Jewish


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm guessing a load of Conservative local party organisations will now have to include an extra question at the selection meeting - if only Witney had asked this


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He isn't Jewish


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

8ball said:


> Not once they've been cooked.
> 
> Was it cooked?



Mmm. Recipe time?


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Of the pig carcass shagging club?
> 
> I suppose with so many poshos saying this is normal, they'll all be keeping quiet.  That'll be why the BBC is so reticent.


If face fucking a pig is the way in, it would seem only fair to presume so. Apparently Bo(a)ris was also a member.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Remember how Cameron voted for Section 28. He voted for that knowing that he had fucked a pig


I'm still not sure just how much damage this will do - a lot of this stuff can get swept away with 'jolly japes in our youth' type dismissals, being a laughing stock is not always anathema to holding power - but there might be some traction in the "how can you look to lecture us on what is acceptable when you had carnal knowledge with the head of a dead pig" line. It could well undermine a number of his policy aims. Then again, Corbyn will probably fail to bow low enough to the Queen and it'll be all "traitor", "disrespectful", "anti-British" again...


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Whagwan said:


>



Um. Wrong club. Piers Gaveston Society - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm still not sure just how much damage this will do - a lot of this stuff can get swept away with 'jolly japes in our youth' type dismissals, being a laughing stock is not always anathema to holding power - but there might be some traction in the "how can you look to lecture us on what is acceptable when you had carnal knowledge with the head of a dead pig" line. It could well undermine a number of his policy aims. Then again, Corbyn will probably fail to bow low enough to the Queen and it'll be all "traitor", "disrespectful", "anti-British" again...



Yes but when Tories say that, unless it is something non-trivial and most of the anti-Corbyn stuff isn't, people can reply 'but you fuck pigs'


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Googling "pig zoonoses" (hur) yields the possibility of influenza, and campylobacter infection, but not herpes.


My concern was for the pig.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

CPbR_mAUEAAB1et.mp4


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Um. Wrong club. Piers Gaveston Society - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Notable members[edit]*
*Name* *Notable for:*
Count Gottfried von Bismarck[5][6] Descendant of Otto von Bismarck
Hugh Grant[7][3] English actor and film producer
Darius Guppy[8][9] Convicted of fraud in 1993, he was best man at the wedding of his friend Charles Spencer, the brother of Diana, Princess of Wales
Ian Hislop[10][11] Satirist and _Private Eye_ editor
Boris Johnson[10] Mayor of London
Tom Parker Bowles[7][12] Son of The Duchess of Cornwall & stepson of The Prince of Wales
Nat Rothschild[2][7][13] Financier, scion of the Rothschild family
Rory Stewart[14][7] Member of Parliament

Some milage in that little lot!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Downing Street refusing to dignify the claims with a response. Dignify - Pignify.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Rory Stewart[14][7] Member of Parliament



Parliamentary Under Secretary of State at the Department for Environment, Food & Rural Affairs (DEFRA)


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> *Notable members[edit]*
> *Name* *Notable for:*
> Count Gottfried von Bismarck[5][6] Descendant of Otto von Bismarck
> Hugh Grant[7][3] English actor and film producer
> ...


shagger boris a member? you can bet he went one further than everyone else and reversed the head so he  could fuck the stump


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

> Jules Evans, author of ‘Philosophy for Life: And other dangerous situations’ and director at Queen Mary’s Centre for History of Emotions, was a member of Piers Gav in 2000. He said it wasn’t a secret society, rather just a club that organised a summer party. “They were pretty innocuous - basically a fancy dress rave. Not nearly as decadent as the media or the participants themselves liked to think. Didn’t stop The Sun sending a reporter and photographer and calling it an ‘orgy’,” he said.



I think I remember the media storm about them?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> shagger boris a member? you can bet he went one further than everyone else and reversed the head so he  could fuck the stump


You read Selfie's first novel?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not going to look back through the thread, but have there been any jokes about a band started by David Cameron during his midlife crisis yet?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Downing Street refusing to dignify the claims with a response. Dignify - Pignify.


.. Hignfy


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Downing Street refusing to dignify the claims with a response. Dignify - Pignify.


It would be _infra pignitatem_, you might say.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


> Parliamentary Under Secretary of State at the Department for Environment, Food & Rural Affairs (DEFRA)


Was Cameron's pig indiscretion a "rural affair"?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The guy who throws banquet planners into a panic when he arrives and they can't do boar's head with an apple as planned.


That was my thought. "Right, we've got the band, we've got the champagne reception, let's just run through the menu again..... oh".


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

The best thing about this is no one seems remotely suprised


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> *Notable members[edit]*
> *Name* *Notable for:*
> Count Gottfried von Bismarck[5][6] Descendant of Otto von Bismarck
> Hugh Grant[7][3] English actor and film producer
> ...



Editing proceeds apace... Someone else was named and removed this morning...


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

Cameron has a meeting with the Danish PM this evening. #awkward


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Was Cameron's pig indiscretion a "rural affair"?


An everyday story of country folk.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Editing proceeds apace... Someone else was named and removed this morning...


Go on, give us a clue, then...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

I expect Dennis Skinner will be trying to catch the Speaker's eye at the next PMQs.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

b3ta is doing a #piggate challenge.  Probably best not to look at it in the office, although one or two entries are finding their way onto Twitter already...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Grauniad reporting Downing Street are 'tight lipped' about the allegations:
David Cameron biography: No 10 refuses to comment on debauchery claims


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Go on, give us a clue, then...



I am, like many of us, supposed to be doing other work. I couldn't see the change in the list. I think it's Cameron himself, in the text... look at the editing history for this morning. Anyway, it's a WikiFart.

E2A: Oh, and the references to the article.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Cameron has a meeting with the Danish PM this evening. #awkward



Danish bacon, danish bacon, yummy yummy yum!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

Ooh, are we going to get a "I did not have sexual relations with that pig's head" statement?!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Grauniad reporting Downing Street are 'tight lipped' about the allegations:
> David Cameron biography: No 10 refuses to comment on debauchery claims


"tight lipped", eh? Bet that brings back some fond memories for our porktastic PM...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Hmm. Nope. Maybe I've blanked it out, but I just can't remember having congress with offal.
> But then I am a vegetarian - perhaps there's a celeriac indiscretion I am blocking from my memory...



I'm given to understand that melon is the preferred receptacle of vegetarian cock.  Ring any bells?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> *I'm given to understand* that melon is the preferred receptacle of vegetarian cock.  Ring any bells?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

I expect he'll be consulting the Accident and Emergency Book of Excuses, a pigsheadfucking version of the old 'my bathroom floor was wet and I slipped backwards onto the bust of Napoleon that I always keep there'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Grauniad reporting Downing Street are 'tight lipped' about the allegations:


Unlike the pig.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



don't be looking at me, bro.  I don't have a cock, vegetarian or otherwise. 

I watch telly and the internet. I see things.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I'm given to understand that melon is the preferred receptacle of vegetarian cock.  Ring any bells?



Pretty sure the character in that Irvine Welsh story was a carnivore.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Cameron has a meeting with the Danish PM this evening. #awkward


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> don't be looking at me, bro.  I don't have a cock, vegetarian or otherwise.
> 
> I watch telly and the internet. I see things.


Things that can't be unseen.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> don't be looking at me, bro.  I don't have a cock, vegetarian or otherwise.
> 
> I watch telly and the internet. I see things.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">To think it&#39;s less than 12 hours since I lived safe in the knowledge that I would probably never read a book written by Lord Ashcroft.</p>&mdash; Sophie Heawood (@heawood) <a href="">September 21, 2015</a></blockquote>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Scottish Tory leader tries to change the subject:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> How many have had allegations quite like this levelled at them, though?





> Professor Henry Brubaker, from the Institute for Studies, said: “A few years ago a man in a similar line of work became known as ‘the cigar up the vagina guy’. And he still is.
> 
> “That was very bad. But I think we can all agree it’s not quite as bad as being ‘the dead pig oral sex guy’.
> 
> This is all so undignified, says dead pig oral sex guy


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Cameron has a meeting with the Danish PM this evening. #awkward



You mean #porkward, Shirley?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

“Then again, maybe everyone will just forget about it.”


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

As the kids say: Gone viral.

Ny skandalbok om David Camerons vilda studietid

Loving reading the reactions on the right wig forums. Proving yet again it is only those on the left who know and can use biting satire and humour.

Best Day the year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Can't imagine that Cam will get quite such a warm welcome the next time he goes flogging weaponry in Riyadh.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Loving reading the reactions on the right wig forums. Proving yet again it is only those on the left who know and can use biting satire and humour.



Linky please!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


>


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> “Then again, maybe everyone will just forget about it.”


Tell you what, though: if it were not for the pig revelations, the fact that oh-so-upstanding Cameron smoked pot would have been a big enough deal. I do hope that the pig thing doesn't mean that he isn't held to account for _that_ bit of hypocrisy, too...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Tell you what, though: if it were not for the pig revelations, the fact that oh-so-upstanding Cameron smoked pot would have been a big enough deal. I do hope that the pig thing doesn't mean that he isn't held to account for _that_ bit of hypocrisy, too...



I don't think any politicians ever been held to account for taking drugs at Uni


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Tell you what, though: if it were not for the pig revelations, the fact that oh-so-upstanding Cameron smoked pot would have been a big enough deal. I do hope that the pig thing doesn't mean that he isn't held to account for _that_ bit of hypocrisy, too...


Doesn't he use the formulation that he 'hasn't taken drugs since becoming an mp' - and refusing to answer about before that?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Doesn't he use the formulation that he 'hasn't taken drugs since becoming an mp' - and refusing to answer about before that?


 Ah well, he won't need to refuse to answer any more  We know why he's been refusing all this time.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I don't think any politicians ever been held to account for taking drugs at Uni


 Well, I was thinking about more in the court of public opinion. The government's response to the 200,000 signature petition about legalising cannabis was the usual empty rhetoric, so it is at least a little useful to be able to point out that the PM isn't exactly speaking from a position of absolute moral authority.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Ah well, he won't need to refuse to answer any more  We know why he's been refusing all this time.


Yes.  He had sex with a dead pig.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

No one gives a shit about smoking pot anymore. All bar corbyn of the labour leadership candidates cheerfully admitted they had, and it would have been far more of a deal for them.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


>




Also, the Blairite MPs will demand that Corbyn resigns as his failure to fuck a pig demonstrates his lack of respect for aspiration


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I expect he'll be consulting the Accident and Emergency Book of Excuses, a pigsheadfucking version of the old 'my bathroom floor was wet and I slipped backwards onto the bust of Napoleon that I always keep there'.



I think he will start working out a lot more, and get himself really fit just so his spin doctors have something to work with when people say there is a bit of brawn about him.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 21, 2015)

Not a big deal IMO - health and safety gone mad.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

I've taken a shitload of drugs in my time. Never got so trashed that I fucked a pig though. Go Dave!


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

Wonder when the Police Federation will come out and denounce Hameron for abusing one of their members?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Diamond said:


> Not a big deal IMO - health and safety gone mad.


Stop trying to subtly plant the idea that you've ever done anything as exciting as bone a dead pig's head!


----------



## Favelado (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew Wright shuts down caller who wades into PigGate

Have we had this yet? I've seen most of the thread. It made it onto the telly in a phone-in hijack.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Stop trying to subtly plant the idea that you've ever done anything as exciting as bone a dead pig's head!



If that's your standard for "exciting", it raises all sorts of questions...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

> "_What's wrong, Piglet," asked Pooh, concerned.
> "I got an invitation to Downing Street," he said_
> 
> _CO/ @robbie_crossan_


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if it is illegal to shag a dead pig?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Ah well, he won't need to refuse to answer any more  We know why he's been refusing all this time.


Bit about it in this:
Ed Balls asks David Cameron if he ever took cocaine amid Commons drugs row


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Wiki tells me...


> Necrophilia has been observed in mammals, birds, reptiles and frogs.[17] In 1960, Robert Dickerman described necrophilia in ground squirrels, which he termed "*Davian behavior*" in reference to *a limerick about a necrophiliac miner named Dave*. The label is still used for necrophilia in animals.[18]


​_*"...Davian behavior..."*_


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Does anyone know if it is illegal to shag a dead pig?



Sorry, diverted that into a brief discussion of the public health implications.

Clearly, if the audience were "a public", it'd be an offence under the Public Order Act 1936, as amended.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Linky please!



Some of the posts read like a direct lift from the Fail's commentaries.

So David Cameron's going to be a bit red-faced tomorrow -		  Gassing Station - PistonHeads


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

David Cameron secures £45m pig semen deal between UK and China


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Does anyone know if it is illegal to shag a dead pig?


Not illegal. Just gross.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Does anyone know if it is illegal to shag a dead pig?




Not illegal. Taking a photo of the event may be illegal these days though, Cameron pushed through new laws to stop that kind of thing being recorded on film


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Does anyone know if it is illegal to shag a dead pig?


As I'm at work, I've resisted doing that search.  Live one yes, dead, probably not.  Depends where he did it though - rooms at University, okay, middle of Sainsburys, more problematic.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2015)

_The Dewsbury County Conservative Association would like to extend a warm invite to their next fundraising event.

We will be holding a Pig Race evening. This promises to be an exciting and unpredictable evening.

The event will be taking place on 14th October starting at 7:30pm at the Pear Tree Inn, 259 Huddersfield Road, Mirfield, WF14 9DL

Pulled Pork sandwiches will be served on the evening. Please let us know if you require a vegetarian option._

Pig Race Fundraising Evening - 14th October


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

Cancelled now quimmy. No idea why


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 21, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> _This promises to be an exciting and unpredictable evening._


I bet.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Diamond said:


> If that's your standard for "exciting", it raises all sorts of questions...


Ask away. Although that would divert the discussion from your favourite topic.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

After ignoring the story for most of the day the BBC are now trying to deny it on behalf of CCHQ



This is only a half-truth, the society does not have a formal membership structure

Still, amusing to see how the BBC is now the organisation which will defend even that which CCHQ won't touch


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> As I'm at work, I've resisted doing that search.  Live one yes, dead, probably not.  Depends where he did it though - rooms at University, okay, middle of Sainsburys, more problematic.



It would only be okay at Waitrose if it was a black-leg, acorn-fed Iberian pig.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Everyone else may be letting this go bit I can't. I noticed you missed consenting of your little list. Putting you cock in a dead pigs head is not on the same level as rape, sexual assault and shagging underage prostitutes. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he had done at least 1 of those 3.



You've no idea what age the pig was, and I sincerely doubt it consented .


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd imagine there's a few Manchester fancy-dress shop owners putting in some extra orders for piggy related stuff in time for 4th Oct.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

Goes to show that when it comes to backstabbing, the labour party are complete novices.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

*Local Tory group cancels 'pig race' fundraiser after David Cameron pig allegations*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...r-david-cameron-pig-allegations-10511095.html


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

What about something like the South Africa House non-stop picket, but outside Downing Street complete with a sea of inflatable pigs and appropriate banners, placards and petitions? 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Also recently published, an authorised biography of Hameron. Who knew?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Published by the unfortunately titled 'Biteback Publishing'
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ave&qid=1442844347&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1


----------



## Diamond (Sep 21, 2015)

The pig farrago was presumably a gateway to further indiscretions that are yet to surface,


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Took me a moment, but when I did------> tea all over keyboard!


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

If the new muppets show don't milk this I'm going to be disappointed


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Took me a moment, but when I did------> tea all over keyboard!


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> If the new muppets show don't milk this I'm going to be disappointed


But the Muppets is a family show. . .


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I don't think any politicians ever been held to account for taking drugs at Uni


nobody gives a shit about drugs and politicians now do they? so long as it was 'all in the past' or 'at uni'


bit rich of them to acknowledge that they took drugs and didn't die/go on the game/end up in prison/rob grannies and yet frame laws and sentencing so...


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> You've no idea what age the pig was, and I sincerely doubt it consented .


Really? No,  'yes you right rape is much worse than sticking you cock in a dead pigs head, I was caught up in the moment' instead your going to try and make jokes about it while continuing to imply what he did is worse than rape? Is that really the road you want to go dawn?


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> But the Muppets is a family show. . .



You should watch it again. Plus the new version isn't.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

YouGov | What the world thinks - 

90 minutes to go...


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Really? No,  'yes you right rape is much worse than sticking you cock in a dead pigs head, I was caught up in the moment' instead your going to try and make jokes about it while continuing to imply what he did is worse than rape? Is that really the road you want to go dawn?



It never fails that CR Finds himself on the wrong side of a urbs argument


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Really? No,  'yes you right rape is much worse than sticking you cock in a dead pigs head, I was caught up in the moment' instead your going to try and make jokes about it while continuing to imply what he did is worse than rape? Is that really the road you want to go dawn?



No offence, but piss off.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> It never fails that CR Finds himself on the wrong side of a urbs argument



There's no urbz argument . There's someone on their high horse giving me a fucking lecture like she's a superior nitpicking entity . On one of the happiest days of my life . Who will just get put on ignore if she continues talking down to me in her judgemental fashion, because nothing and no one is going to spoil this absolutely glorious day for me .


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There's no urbz argument . There's someone on their high horse giving me a fucking lecture like she's a superior nitpicking entity . On one of the happiest days of my life . Who will just get put on ignore if she continues talking down to me in her judgemental fashion, because nothing and no one is going to spoil this absolutely glorious day for me .



Is it because you've got a new friend for your livestock lovin club?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Great, innit?

Those 'Cameron friends' put up in the media to attempt to dissemble/defend the indefensible choose to describe Ashcroft/Oakeshott's allegations as "*low rent".
*
Like anyone's going to comprehend such a notion.

Cunts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> nobody gives a shit about drugs and politicians now do they? so long as it was 'all in the past' or 'at uni'
> 
> 
> bit rich of them to acknowledge that they took drugs and didn't die/go on the game/end up in prison/rob grannies and yet frame laws and sentencing so...



True enough


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There's no urbz argument . There's someone on their high horse giving me a fucking lecture like she's a superior nitpicking entity . On one of the happiest days of my life . Who will just get put on ignore if she continues talking down to me in her judgemental fashion, because nothing and no one is going to spoil this absolutely glorious day for me .


Your choice, thought I'd give you a chance to stop looking like a rape apologist. If you don't want to that's up to you. I won't say anymore.


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2015)

stethoscope said:


>



That really is a case of “the creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which”


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm still not sure just how much damage this will do - a lot of this stuff can get swept away with 'jolly japes in our youth' type dismissals, being a laughing stock is not always anathema to holding power - but there might be some traction in the "how can you look to lecture us on what is acceptable when you had carnal knowledge with the head of a dead pig" line. It could well undermine a number of his policy aims. Then again, Corbyn will probably fail to bow low enough to the Queen and it'll be all "traitor", "disrespectful", "anti-British" again...



Pig fucking is pretty bad I reckon . It kind of undermines whatever moral authority you are supposed to possess . Call me old fashioned, a prude, vanilla...what you will .but for me regardless of any party affiliation or policy, skull fucking a dead pig makes you unfit for office by the very virtue of the deed . I honestly thought nobody could ever top Gerry Adams naked trampolining with his dog, but along came Deviant Dave and sufficiently lowered the bar . No government leader can conceivably run about the place having sexual relations with dead livestock, willy nilly, and remain in office . He's an international laughing stock .

I remember what happened to the wheelie bin cat woman....this is infinitely worse. There have to be repercussions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

The depravity of the act (if we can term it in tabloidese for a minute) doesn't concern me. That pigs head was long dead. Its distasteful to think of someone doing such a thing but then nobody was hurt except David Camerons dignity and he has had that punishment delayed for years anyway. Most people who fucked a pigs head in some bizarre initiation rite to an informal drinking club would have been rumbled years ago. Its the comedy and the timing that win for me.

The other unexpected bonus is that now even the most slow witted of HIGNFY guests has a diss to lay on hislop that cannot fail to get a big lol


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

At least we now know what Camoron meant by: The Pig Society.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

oh god i might actually have to explain this to the kids over the dinner table 

eta: we're not having pork


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> No government leader can conceivably run about the place having sexual relations with dead livestock


That's the thing though, he (probably) didn't actually have sexual relations with a dead pig, he stuck his cock in it. If he was getting off on it then I think it would be a different story, but as it is I do think a lot of people, including the public, will think "ah, what a twat, but that's what kids do". I also think that even if people _do_ take issue with it, it still won't be enough for them to think of voting elsewhere.

It might do for him personally, just not sure if it's inevitable. And another head will just grow back in his place, anyway.


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Pig fucking is pretty bad I reckon . I honestly thought nobody could ever top Gerry Adams naked trampolining with his dog, .



I think covering up your brothers sexual assault of your niece and ordering the execution of a single mother are slightly worse than snagging s dead pig.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Pig fucking is pretty bad I reckon . It kind of undermines whatever moral authority you are supposed to possess . Call me old fashioned, a prude, vanilla...what you will .but for me regardless of any party affiliation or policy, skull fucking a dead pig makes you unfit for office by the very virtue of the deed . I honestly thought nobody could ever top Gerry Adams naked trampolining with his dog, but along came Deviant Dave and sufficiently lowered the bar . No government leader can conceivably run about the place having sexual relations with dead livestock, willy nilly, and remain in office . He's an international laughing stock .
> 
> I remember what happened to the wheelie bin cat woman....this is infinitely worse. There have to be repercussions.


In the scheme of things, there will be nil repercussions.  He'll invite jibes and one liners, he'll undermine every moralistic point he makes, it may even bring forward the time of his resignation (possibly). But it's not likely to lead to him resigning in the next 12 months. Only danger will be if further 'incidents' emerge or if - most unlikely - the picture emerges.  There's certainly potential for it to spin out of control, but I suspect Ashcroft knows how much there is out there and has a degree of control over it.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the way this story will have legs is how Cameron spins it.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I think covering up your brothers sexual assault of your niece and ordering the execution of a single mother are slightly worse than snagging s dead pig.



It's certainly much worse than being a nit picking little arsehole following me about the thread , repeatedly .trying to score imaginary nternet points over a long running internet feud. Yup, much worse than being an obsessed mean spirited little fucking arsehole whining away like a miserable streak of pish. Yup, much worse indeed .


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

where is he today? has he been sighted since it broke?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I think the way this story will have legs is how Cameron spins it.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Has any reporter actually managed to ask Cameron if he did put his cock in a dead pig's mouth?  or another way of asking it

Mr Cameron , when did you stop putting your cock in dead pig's mouths?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> In the scheme of things, there will be nil repercussions.  He'll invite jibes and one liners, he'll undermine every moralistic point he makes, it may even bring forward the time of his resignation (possibly). But it's not likely to lead to him resigning in the next 12 months. Only danger will be if further 'incidents' emerge or if - most unlikely - the picture emerges.  There's certainly potential for it to spin out of control, but I suspect Ashcroft knows how much there is out there and has a degree of control over it.



There may well be a " Saville effect ", more stories might emerge, about him and other closet pig fuckers close to him .
And it's when the likes of Robert Mugabe , kristina Kirchner and others start bringing this up on the international circuit that the real fun starts . Hugo Chavez would be having a field day with this were he alive . I'm sure others will .

And if paddy power don't have a huge inflatable pig hovering over Westminster as part of some betting promotion then they should really give up .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Lousie Mensch appears to be turning this into a #everydaysexism story when people take the piss out of her or tell her to go fuck herself.




She is very good at getting a reaction isnt she?


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 21, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Has any reporter actually managed to ask Cameron if he did put his cock in a dead pig's mouth?  or another way of asking it
> 
> Mr Cameron , when did you stop putting your cock in dead pig's mouths?



Or...

'Was it just a one off thing, putting your penis in the mouth of a dead pigs head being cradled in a friends lap?'

'No...I mean yes ...I mean it never happened even once...and he wasn't a friend...'


Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Lousie Mensch appears to be turning this into a #everydaysexism story when people take the piss out of her or tell her to go fuck herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only thing more pathetic than Helen Lewis style corporate feminism for rich women is Mensch's corporate feminism for a rich woman


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> And another head will just grow back in his place, anyway.



The pig's or Cameron's?


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> It's certainly much worse than being a nit picking little arsehole following me about the thread , repeatedly .trying to score imaginary nternet points over a long running internet feud. Yup, much worse than being an obsessed mean spirited little fucking arsehole whining away like a miserable streak of pish. Yup, much worse indeed .



You're the one who brought Adams trampolining with a dog into it, 

Now fuck off sunshine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> View attachment 76991
> YouGov | What the world thinks -
> 
> 90 minutes to go...


"new allegations" - to differentiate from the old allegations about the shit he got up to at Oxford


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> If the new muppets show don't milk this I'm going to be disappointed



Hold the front page. Is there a new muppets show? My fav tv show ever


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

QUIZ! Have YOU got what it takes to be Prime Minister of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland? | Rathergood this is so immature but lol


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There may well be a " Saville effect ", more stories might emerge, about him and other closet pig fuckers close to him .
> And it's when the likes of Robert Mugabe , kristina Kirchner and others start bringing this up on the international circuit that the real fun starts . Hugo Chavez would be having a field day with this were he alive . I'm sure others will .
> 
> And if paddy power don't have a huge inflatable pig hovering over Westminster as part of some betting promotion then they should really give up .


I suspect there's a savile comparison in one respect at least. The press will have had stories ready to go for years about elite tories doing coke and assorted bullingdonisms.  Chose not to go with the savile stories because they were both scared and didn't give a shit about the kids. With regard to the tory stories they simply won't push them because they are their mates.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's the thing though, he (probably) didn't actually have sexual relations with a dead pig, he stuck his cock in it. If he was getting off on it then I think it would be a different story, but as it is I do think a lot of people, including the public, will think "ah, what a twat, but that's what kids do". I also think that even if people _do_ take issue with it, it still won't be enough for them to think of voting elsewhere.
> 
> It might do for him personally, just not sure if it's inevitable. And another head will just grow back in his place, anyway.



Indeed.  I can't help thinking some people have got this out of proportion.  In the end it amounts to, 'posh twat did something distasteful whilst off his nut at university many years ago.'  Which is hardly the most earth-shattering revelation on earth, especially when several 'friends' have been wheeled out to deny he was ever a member of that particular society in the first place, which although not making much of an impact now might well be enough to muddy the waters when the Twitterstorm has died down; and when the allegation came from a super-rich Tory donor who's pissed off because he missed out on buying his way into the government.  I'd love this to damage Cameron in the longer term, but I can't see it doing so really.


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Supine said:


> Hold the front page. Is there a new muppets show? My fav tv show ever


First trailer for ABC’s new Muppets show takes the Muppets in new directions | First Look | Geek.com

New trailer for the muppet show & Dave Cameron stuck his cock in a dead pigs mouth it's Christmas on Sept


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Lousie Mensch appears to be turning this into a #everydaysexism story when people take the piss out of her or tell her to go fuck herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was having an argument with Mensch, on Twitter, about Israel and some absurd claim she'd made about campaigners against Israel being anti-semites she told me I was "fat". That's how much of a feminist she is!!!


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> You're the one who brought Adams trampolining with a dog into it,
> 
> Now fuck off sunshine



You brought yourself into it , into my posts and sought out this exchange repeatedly. . Now you talk like zee ardman on zee Internet to win more Internet points for your silly imagination . I shall try not to do zee laff .


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Indeed.  I can't help thinking some people have got this out of proportion.  In the end it amounts to, 'posh twat did something distasteful whilst off his nut at university many years ago.'  Which is hardly the most earth-shattering revelation on earth, especially when several 'friends' have been wheeled out to deny he was ever a member of that particular society in the first place, which although not making much of an impact now might well be enough to muddy the waters when the Twitterstorm has died down; and when the allegation came from a super-rich Tory donor who's pissed off because he missed out on buying his way into the government.  I'd love this to damage Cameron in the longer term, but I can't see it doing so really.




Precisely. In the end I imagine why Cameron is staying tight lipped. If he denies it ever happened and photo comes out now he's a liar as well, if he comes out and hues yes it was a stupid teenage thing I'm embarrassed about he may come out with only minor embarrassment. Either way he's David "pig fucker" Cameron for life,


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

Im with DLR - this is a serious blow to camerons credibility. although grown up media will move on, the rest of the public will forever associate him with pig fucking. Whenever he is in public he will get shit for it. For ever. 

And whenever the he slags off corbyn for some exaggerated outrage the every ready, devatating reply will be to hand - "yeah well - maybe so - but at least he didn't fuck a pig!"

Its one of the most beautiful things ever.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2015)

Diamond said:


> The pig farrago was presumably a gateway to further indiscretions that are yet to surface,


You mean you haven't got the inside information before everyone else this time? For shame


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's the thing though, he (probably) didn't actually have sexual relations with a dead pig, he stuck his cock in it. If he was getting off on it then I think it would be a different story, *but as it is I do think a lot of people, including the public, will think "ah, what a twat, but that's what kids do"*. I also think that even if people _do_ take issue with it, it still won't be enough for them to think of voting elsewhere.



You must have had a very different childhood to me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Heh, Desert Island Discs and Call-me-Pig-Fucker chose Wish You Were Here by Floyd...Different album, but close enough...


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2015)

It's the end of his political career. IMHO.

Why people on this thread are saying it won't damage him in the long term is beyond me. If you don't like him scream it from the roof tops. If pig mouth cock accidents can't topple him I don't know what could. Let's get the fucker out.

(Having typed that, I see it's now a right wing plan to bring in somebody even worse - as they see no danger from JC and labour in the foreseeable)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's the thing though, he (probably) didn't actually have sexual relations with a dead pig, he stuck his cock in it. If he was getting off on it then I think it would be a different story, but as it is I do think a lot of people, including the public, will think "ah, what a twat, but that's what kids do".



He was over 18, its the sort of thing you'd expect very very small children to do for a dare.

Most other 18 year olds content themselves with drinking until they pass out in a pool of vomit.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2015)

Supine said:


> It's the end of his political career. IMHO.
> 
> Why people on this thread are saying it won't damage him in the long term is beyond me. If you don't like him scream it from the roof tops. If pig mouth cock accidents can't topple him I don't know what could. Let's get the fucker out.
> 
> (Having typed that, I see it's now a right wing plan to bring in somebody even worse - as they see no danger from JC and labour in the foreseeable)



Because when our own pigfucking scandals come out we'll look like hypocrites, of course.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm laughing out loud at this. Still.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

Supine said:


> It's the end of his political career. IMHO.
> 
> Why people on this thread are saying it won't damage him in the long term is beyond me. If you don't like him scream it from the roof tops. If pig mouth cock accidents can't topple him I don't know what could. Let's get the fucker out.
> 
> (Having typed that, I see it's now a right wing plan to bring in somebody even worse - as they see no danger from JC and labour in the foreseeable)


The thing is, he can - if he's sensible - just stonewall the whole thing, and it will fade away. His personal credibility is shot, but amongst the kind of idiots who voted a party with him as leader into Government, it won't really cut any ice.

Yes, he's going to be a laughing stock, and I think that he will, on a personal level, hate that. But politically? Nah, they're all too far beyond the pale. And they really don't give a shit about much beyond each other and power.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2015)

Supine said:


> It's the end of his political career. IMHO.
> 
> Why people on this thread are saying it won't damage him in the long term is beyond me. If you don't like him scream it from the roof tops. If pig mouth cock accidents can't topple him I don't know what could. Let's get the fucker out.
> 
> (Having typed that, I see it's now a right wing plan to bring in somebody even worse - as they see no danger from JC and labour in the foreseeable)



There's not the slightest sign it's going to topple him, though.  Not yet, anyway.  If and when it starts to become apparent that his authority in his own party has been damaged then he might be in danger, but there's no indication yet that that has happened or is likely to happen.  People laughing at him for a few days - and this won't be headline news for long - doesn't amount to the end of a career.

Tbh I don't think it's a 'plot' either: it's just Ashcroft washing his dirty laundry in public.  He's hinted that there's more on the way, though, so watch this space...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Supine said:


> It's the end of his political career. IMHO.
> 
> Why people on this thread are saying it won't damage him in the long term is beyond me. If you don't like him scream it from the roof tops. If pig mouth cock accidents can't topple him I don't know what could. Let's get the fucker out.
> 
> (Having typed that, I see it's now a right wing plan to bring in somebody even worse - as they see no danger from JC and labour in the foreseeable)


It suggests he's a weak minded fool - as well as being gross and embarrassing. I hope it twists his guts, I hope it fucks his career, but it's not in the same league as effectively murdering disabled people.  He's been getting away with that for 5 years. I doubt that this will do for him, particularly as he's said he's going anyway in the next 3 years or so.  Of course with political scandals it sometimes IS the less important things that does for them, but we'll have to see.


----------



## LDC (Sep 21, 2015)

People that are convinced it's the end of his political career?

A few words... Blair. Dossier. War. Thousands dead. Middle East Peace Envoy.

Yeah, this is funny and will cause some embarrassment. End of his career? No way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> He was over 18, its the sort of thing you'd expect very very small children to do for a dare.
> 
> Most other 18 year olds content themselves with drinking until they pass out in a pool of vomit.


I think you have a generous view of 18 year olds.



Belushi said:


> You must have had a very different childhood to me


Not meeeeeeeeeeeee! I've always been terribly vanilla, live stock only for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its one of the most beautiful things ever.


All the sweeter that it was one of his own whose given him the shit. I don't buy the 'permanent damage' stuff image wise although everyone will be laughing for a good week or two I recon, and I personally will not fail to mention the prime ministers porcine fellatio at any opportunity for years.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> People that are convinced it's the end of his political career?
> 
> A few words... Blair. Dossier. War. Thousands dead. Middle East Peace Envoy.
> 
> Yeah, this is funny and will cause some embarrassment. End of his career? No way.


Yep.  Possible he might go a few months earlier than planned, but that's about it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2015)

Tbh whatever the outcome of this story is (or isn't) it does at least condemn Cameron to merciless piss-taking for eternity - the opportunities and scope for puns, captions, cartoons, making noises, etc etc will be enormous and unforgiving


----------



## LDC (Sep 21, 2015)

And tbh, fucking a pig is one of the least objectionable things he's done.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

Elements of the r/w are, predictably, trying to say the claims are unsubstantiated or fairly inconsequential.

The response we have to hammer home is that they have exagerated and frothed far more over far less in regard to Corbyn of late. 
They are 2 faced pricks, the world knows it. But if they want to discuss something more serious we can always take it back to their policies driving countless disabled people to suicidal despair. Pardon my french, but what a repuslive bunch of cunts.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

The artist taxi driver may be working on some new material too.


----------



## Alan G (Sep 21, 2015)

The Iain Duncan Smiths have released "Pigs Mouth Strikes Again"

Pig's Mouth Strikes Again (feat. David Cameron)

Edited to add Lyrics:
Sweetness, sweetness by now I guess you probably will have read
That I put my Percy in a pig's head
Sweetness, sweetness, I was so young and easily mislead
So I'm afraid it’s true what Ashcroft said

And now I know just how that pig felt, now I know just how that pig felt
When I rocked up and put my pisser in its kisser and went at it full pelt

Pig's mouth, how you've come back to haunt me
Pig's mouth, how you've come back
Pig's mouth strikes again! I put my nob into its gob and it was suckling sow

And now I know just how that pig felt, now I know just how that pig felt
When I rocked up and put my spout into its snout and had a spit roast that smelt

Pig's mouth, how you've come back to haunt me
Pig's mouth, how you've come back
Pig's mouth strikes again! I put my nob into its gob and it was suckling sow


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Right you budding satirists, get to work!

This little piggy went to market 
This little piggy stayed at home 
This little piggy had roast beef 
This little piggy had none 
And this little piggy went 
Wee, wee, wee, all the way home!


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

Alan G said:


> The Iain Duncan Smiths have released "Pigs Mouth Strikes Again"
> 
> Pig's Mouth Strikes Again (feat. David Cameron)


Not enough likes


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Alan G said:


> The Iain Duncan Smiths have released "Pigs Mouth Strikes Again"
> 
> Pig's Mouth Strikes Again (feat. David Cameron)


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

His political opponents can't talk about him without giggling:


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

What's that line "you can survive anything in politics except being found in bed with a live boy or a dead animal"?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

The angle that Sky News are going with is the Ashcroft cash-for-influence thing, and Hamface-fucker knowing about Ashcroft's non-dom status. No mention of pigs.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

wayward bob said:


>


4 different rhyming couplets of 'honourable' member and porcine orifice; impressive word smithery.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

don't know about you lot but my face hasn't hurt this much from laughing in years


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> The angle that Sky News are going with is the Ashcroft cash-for-influence thing, and Hamface-fucker knowing about Ashcroft's non-dom status. No mention of pigs.


That's why I'd be surprised if any more of this comes out, as it's clearly a bit of cool calculated cheek by Arschcroft. Not necessarily a sign of the breaking open of the floodgates of depravity which will come crashing down upon our heads.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> The angle that Sky News are going with is the Ashcroft cash-for-influence thing, and Hamface-fucker knowing about Ashcroft's non-dom status. No mention of pigs.



It would be that, if anything, that would bring him down.

But it's as the Prime Minister that fucked a pig history will remember him


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 21, 2015)

Alan G said:


> The Iain Duncan Smiths have released "Pigs Mouth Strikes Again"
> 
> Pig's Mouth Strikes Again (feat. David Cameron)



Christmas number 1


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> What's that line "you can survive anything in politics except being found in bed with a live boy or a dead animal"?



I thought it was "a dead boy or a live animal", but either way is good.

Just imagining the CCHQ spin doctors on it now - "at least it wasn't a dead boy or a live pig he fucked..."


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

andysays said:


> I thought it was "a dead boy or a live animal", but either way is good.
> 
> Just imagining the CCHQ spin doctors on it now - "at least it wasn't a dead boy or a live pig he fucked..."



I wasn't sure.... But quiet


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## youngian (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> the story is here:


So the source for the story was from a future MP who attended Oxford at the same time. Just who is this loose lipped self-serving backstabber?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Lurdan said:


>


nice use of original typography


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 21, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Christmas number 1



I'd buy it


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

> 4m ago17:28
> 
> If Nicola Sturgeon is saying the Cameron allegations have “entertained the whole country” (see 5.08pm), *the prime minister will at least be able to point to one area in which he is bringing the nations of the United Kingdom together.*


----------



## binka (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> That's why I'd be surprised if any more of this comes out, as it's clearly a bit of cool calculated cheek by Arschcroft. Not necessarily a sign of the breaking open of the floodgates of depravity which will come crashing down upon our heads.


Isnt this all from day 1 of the mail's serialisation of ashcrofts new cameron biography? You don't open with your best material, surely??


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

youngian said:


> So the source for the story was from a future MP who attended Oxford at the same time. Just who is this loose lipped self-serving backstabber?


unfortunately that describes half the parliamentary party. But probably Johnson.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

binka said:


> Isnt this all from day 1 of the mail's serialisation of ashcrofts new cameron biography? You don't open with your best material, surely??


Guarantees people will be checking out further issues though, non?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Teleprompter, first draft: 'Good evening, this is the 6 O Clock News. Reports have emerged today that the Prime Minister fucked a dead pig's head'.

Teleprompter, second draft: 'Good evening, this is the 6 O Clock News. There are signs today that opponents of the Government have grown yet more desperate, seeking to exploit the Prime Minister's youthful indiscretions....'

Teleprompter, third draft: 'Good evening, this is the 6 O Clock News. Britain's economic miracle continues.... something about the Davis Cup'.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> unfortunately that describes half the parliamentary party. But probably Johnson.


I dunno about it being Johnson -aren't people going to ask whether he face-fucked a dead pig at university too?


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm guessing the pig face fucking wasn't demanded of all members.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

> It seems that the higher up you go in society, the more cruel and grotesque the ritual becomes. There's an obvious reason for all this: for the upper classes, good connections really _matter_. If you're going to have a secret society, first you need to have a secret. Whether it's singing in screechy adolescent Hebrew or corpse-eating and pig fucking, these initiations help bind people together, and a student society in which everyone knows that everyone else has done something unspeakable to a piece of ham is bound to stay close afterwards. If anyone breaks ranks, or acts against the interests of the collective, they can be instantly exposed. Groups like the Bullingdon and the Piers Gaveston societies are not just rugby clubs for the ultra-rich, a vehicle for youthful excess; they're a way of fostering ruling class solidarity.





> In a highly stratified society like the UK, where we're still ruled by those chinlessly perverse dweebs who can trace their ancestry to the Norman conquest, necro-bestiality isn't a weird affectation of the aristocratic classes but something intrinsic to the way our country is organised. In places with a greater degree of social mobility, like much of continental Europe, there's less of a scope for this kind of institutional ossification of perversion. But Britain is a profoundly sick society, and where you were born still determines how the rest of your life will pan out. The ruling classes will go to any lengths to keep it that way. These kids know that they might one day end up leading the country, which is why it's essential that they cum in a pig's mouth. It's not just enjoyment, it's class warfare.



Is Britain Ruled by a Secret Pig Fucking Cabal? | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

I just got to tell a colleague who didn't know that David Cameron fucked the head of a dead pig that David Cameron fucked the head of a dead pig.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

gotta be boris? he was in the same club - and has the motive.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


> Is Britain Ruled by a Secret Pig Fucking Cabal? | VICE | United Kingdom


Re: initiation rites. In some West African countries - Sierra Leone and Nigeria, and maybe Liberia (though not Ghana) secret societies in the universities are a serious social problem, because not only are they violent in their initiation rituals (and the rituals are also iffy and occult), they are also sites of elite networking where the links necessary for future corruption are first made.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

You know it's a thing when Cassetteboy produces the goods....


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't think the hashtag does justice to this story.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Beeb look to be running it as 3rd story - and as 'Ashcroft accused of settling scores'. Shithouses.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)

Second story on R4 news strapline makes no mention of pig. Pretty much as above with Wilf's post


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 21, 2015)

It just aint going to be that big a deal, embarrassing but no more.  No ones actually going to believe he fucked the thing, he just flopped his cock out into a pig's mouth, it's pretty much exactly the sort of thing most people expect private school twats to get up to.

I've witnessed some pretty bad things when I was at uni, I saw a guy eat his own shit because he was so desperate to impress and be accepted.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I just got to tell a colleague who didn't know that David Cameron fucked the head of a dead pig that David Cameron fucked the head of a dead pig.


i got to break it to my mum  my eldest is gonna get it from the playground tomorrow


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

A lot of the BBC were at Oxford too - this reflects badly on them... we can legitimately ask of any posho who attended that university 'did you skull fuck a pig while you were a student?'.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> A lot of the BBC were at Oxford too - this reflects badly on them... we can legitimately ask of any posho who attended that university 'did you skull fuck a pig while you were a student?'.



I've already asked the two I know, they are both denying it but that's what they would do wouldn't they?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Second story on R4 news strapline makes no mention of pig. Pretty much as above with Wilf's post


BBC News go as far as 'involving a pig', but otherwise it could have been a Central Office written counter attack on Ashcroft.


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Who knew Dave Cameron considers this foreplay


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> BBC News go as far as 'involving a pig', but otherwise it could have been a Central Office written counter attack on Ashcroft.


... and without going back to listen again, I think they used that ambiguous phrase 'bizarre allegations'. Textbook stuff.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

i've seen nothing to suggest he wasn't tumescent at the point of entry. The question is more did he finish?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> BBC News go as far as 'involving a pig', but otherwise it could have been a Central Office written counter attack on Ashcroft.


The Guardian go with "put private part of anatomy into dead pigs mouth", which kind of makes it sound worse.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Re: initiation rites. In some West African countries - Sierra Leone and Nigeria, and maybe Liberia (though not Ghana) secret societies in the universities are a serious social problem, because not only are they violent in their initiation rituals (and the rituals are also iffy and occult), they are also sites of elite networking where the links necessary for future corruption are first made.



So same as here then? (only partly joking)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> I've witnessed some pretty bad things when I was at uni, I saw a guy eat his own shit because he was so desperate to impress and be accepted.



For the umpteenth time today I am so glad to have bailed out of education at 16!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

i thought people would be talking about it at work, but not a sausage
even the older kids seem to have no idea.


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> The Guardian go with "put private part of anatomy into dead pigs mouth", which kind of makes it sound worse.



I'd got full hog (pun pun) "Cameron denies inserting his flaccid gentalia into a cavity of a deceased Sus domesticus"


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought people would be talking about it at work, but not a sausage



Intentional or not this is an excellent pun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Intentional or not this is an excellent pun.


it just came out that way, but i noticed


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> I've witnessed some pretty bad things when I was at uni, I saw a guy eat his own shit because he was so desperate to impress and be accepted.



You studied Sports Science?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

does this help anyone?

Petition: Vote no confidence in David Cameron


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought people would be talking about it at work, but not a sausage
> even the older kids seem to have no idea.


A lot of people didn't hear about it before work/school... I was very chuffed to break the news to my colleagues 
me:'have you heard about David Cameron?'
colleague  'no, is he dead?'
me:'better than that...'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I'd got full hog (pun pun) "Cameron denies inserting his flaccid gentalia into a cavity of a deceased Sus domesticus"




Do we know for sure if the honourable member was flaccid or tumescent* at the time of entry?




* jakethesnake for a new word


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

BBC: Request for the BBC to refer to David Cameron as 'the pig fucking Prime Minister'

sign and share comrades


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do we know for sure if the honourable member was flaccid or tumescent* at the time of entry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's be awkward if it was hard. Like having an erection at public swimming pool.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

Who broke this story, was it Corbyn trying to buy some breathing space?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2015)

Rubberbandits Facebook post today summed it up well:

_I'm waiting for a journalist to talk about the real reason David Cameron stuck his mickey in a pigs mouth. Here's why. 
To facilitate corruption. He did it in the Bullingdon club in Oxford. A club full of rich boys who end up ruling British politics. They do mad shit like that to strengthen fraternity and most importantly, so everyone in the club has dirt on each other. Protecting them all from whistleblowers when they become corrupt bastard politicians. No different to what the Hells Angels do to keep undercover police away._


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 21, 2015)

The last time I was out of the UK Cameron unexpectedly got reelected with an increased majority.
This time news from home is that he's fucked a dead pig's head.
I knew this would happen.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Leaving aside the serious matters this has to be Thread Of The Year.

Never had so many laughs in one day. Thank You Urban.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Rubberbandits Facebook post today summed it up well:
> 
> _I'm waiting for a journalist to talk about the real reason David Cameron stuck his mickey in a pigs mouth. Here's why.
> To facilitate corruption. He did it in the Bullingdon club in Oxford. A club full of rich boys who end up ruling British politics. They do mad shit like that to strengthen fraternity and most importantly, so everyone in the club has dirt on each other. Protecting them all from whistleblowers when they become corrupt bastard politicians. No different to what the Hells Angels do to keep undercover police away._



Do pay attention, both of you. Once again: wrong club.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...&fr=sfp&fr2=sb-top-uk.images.search.yahoo.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> A lot of people didn't hear about it before work/school... I was very chuffed to break the news to my colleagues
> me:'have you heard about David Cameron?'
> colleague  'no, is he dead?'
> me:'better than that...'


i thought very briefly about informing everyone in briefing - 'never mind Y8's music lessons, David Cameron FUCKED A PIG!'
Really wanted to inform pupils too but thought better of it.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Do pay attention, both of you. Once again: wrong club.



The principal of the thing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> The principal of the thing...


who's the principal?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> who's the principal?



sorry, principle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> sorry, principle.


what't the principle?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what't the principle?



see my previous post...


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Who broke this story, was it Corbyn trying to buy some breathing space?


It was Lord Ashcroft, because he didn't get a good enough job after slinging the Tories a load of cash.

He also alleges that Cameron knew of his non dom status well before he says he did, which is interesting because if true it yet again means that Cameron has lied to the public.  Unsurprisingly this is struggling to compete with the pig fucking story.


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Beeb look to be running it as 3rd story - and as 'Ashcroft accused of settling scores'. Shithouses.




its beyond the pale(pink) for the BBC, and yes, some of its higher echeleons may have been 'members'.

actually didn't mean to pun, couldn't help myself,

btw, I shouted over to an old acquaintance in town, 'David Cameron', and loads of people turned around grinning, with one lady saying " hope its true"


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> It just aint going to be that big a deal, embarrassing but no more.  No ones actually going to believe he fucked the thing, he just flopped his cock out into a pig's mouth, it's pretty much exactly the sort of thing most people expect private school twats to get up to.
> 
> I've witnessed some pretty bad things when I was at uni, I saw a guy eat his own shit because he was so desperate to impress and be accepted.




Which University was that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

treelover said:


> Which University was that?


Sounds like Exeter to me


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds like Exeter to me



Or, as implied above, Loughborough.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought people would be talking about it at work, but not a sausage
> even the older kids seem to have no idea.




having said the above, my neighbour, a cleaner at the co-op, had heard nothing of it at work.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> So same as here then? (only partly joking)


I wasn't joking at all!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

treelover said:


> Which University was that?


University of Saskatchewan.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

treelover said:


> having said the above, my neighbour, a cleaner at the co-op, had heard nothing of it at work.



Quite a few at work this morning hadn't, mainly because a lot of them look at the BBC News website, and given that the BBC were going out of their way to avoid reporting on it  (I made sure that changed for about half of the office )


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> University of Saskatchewan.


Well they're more into moose over there. . .


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Or, as implied above, Loughborough.


Shurely Logborough?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 21, 2015)

Santino said:


> He fucked a pig.



Yeah but come on - who didn't at the very least fellate a badger as a student?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Oh lord


That's my favourite one


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Well they're more into moose over there. . .


SKAT CHEW, eh, eh?  I'm wasted here


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2015)

> Free school meals for infants 'set to be scrapped' under Osborne's spending review
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...-under-osbornes-spending-review-10509664.html




meanwhile, the real reason they are lower than vermin


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

treelover said:


> meanwhile, the real reason they are lower than vermin



And this: campaign against welfare cuts and poverty


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah but come on - who didn't at the very least fellate a badger as a student?



You know I'm actually glad I missed out Uni thanks to massive illness and depression...


----------



## LiamO (Sep 21, 2015)

laptop said:


> Do pay attention, both of you. Once again: wrong club.



Who cares whether they got the name of the Club wrong. Do you agree with their (spot-on IMO) analysis or not?


----------



## Sirena (Sep 21, 2015)

How old was the pig?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought people would be talking about it at work, but not a sausage
> even the older kids seem to have no idea.


you wait for tomorrow


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Who cares whether they got the name of the Club wrong. Do you agree with their (spot-on IMO) analysis or not?



My take on their _reaction_ is a bit coloured by them _assuming_ it was the Bullingdon, which exists to build networking power.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Quite a few at work this morning hadn't, mainly because a lot of them look at the BBC News website, and given that the BBC were going out of their way to avoid reporting on it  (I made sure that changed for about half of the office )


I had the same thing - mentioned I'd not slept much because of Piggate, and got some blank looks. Had to choose my words carefully.


----------



## SE25 (Sep 21, 2015)

this has made my week. He seems the type, the fat faced vermin wrongun



treelover said:


> meanwhile, the real reason they are lower than vermin



Never trust a Tory with a promise.


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)

No tv but twitter saying Ch4 news doing something on  "the allegations linking Cameron with pigs".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2015)

SE25 said:


> Never trust a Tory with a promise.



Or never trust one on a promise at the pig farm.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> No tv but twitter saying Ch4 news doing something on  "the allegations linking Cameron with pigs".


Plural eh?


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

> Perhaps it is unsurprising, given that animals and cadavers cannot consent, that our Prime Minister voted against the proposal in The Children and Families Bill to teach the value of sexual consent, agency and negotiation in schools.



http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...unding-david-camerons-biography-10510743.html


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 21, 2015)

I think you will find this is an old Cameron family tradition dating back thru the ages passed on from Father to pig to son to pig to son and so on.
It is always good to keep up family traditions.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


> Is it illegal to have sex with a dead pig? Here's what the law says


Must admit, I never expected to be reading that headline:
"Is it illegal to have sex with a dead pig? Here's what the law says about the allegations surrounding David Cameron's biography "


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't read the article and I prolly won't bother but good job Laurie Penny (how often do you say that?) for the headline... What David Cameron did to the pig, his party is now doing to the country

edit: nevermind the article is shit self-referential bullshit in which she claims not to be posh I regret pasting it even for the headline


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

The Flying Pig said:


> I think you will find this is an old Cameron family tradition dating back thru the ages passed on from Father to pig to son to pig to son and so on.
> It is always good to keep up family traditions.



Original Pinky & Perky presenter certainly looks & sounds like he might have been a relative.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> It just aint going to be that big a deal, embarrassing but no more.  No ones actually going to believe he fucked the thing, he just flopped his cock out into a pig's mouth, it's pretty much exactly the sort of thing most people expect private school twats to get up to.
> 
> I've witnessed some pretty bad things when I was at uni, I saw a guy eat his own shit because he was so desperate to impress and be accepted.


Were you impressed and was he accepted?


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I haven't read the article and I prolly won't bother but good job Laurie Penny (how often do you say that?) for the headline... What David Cameron did to the pig, his party is now doing to the country


Though we must recall that sub-editors usually do those.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

> I don't honestly care whether or not David Cameron shagged a dead pig. I've been to enough house parties Bethnal Green that this sort of thing doesn't shock me.



??? wtf? How can fucking a pig's head not shock anyone??

Is this going to become a new litmus test for poshness? 'Do you find having sex with a pig's head shocking?" Yes - you are not posh No - you are posh


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

"at least he doesn't fuck pigs" and variations thereof is just the best response to tiresome tory trolls bleating on about corbyn.  If nothing else, piggate has given us that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anyone done this one yet, saw it on twitter.

"Cameron...putting the jizz back in sausages."


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> ??? wtf? How can fucking a pig's head not shock anyone??
> 
> Is this going to become a new litmus test for poshness? 'Do you find having sex with a pig's head shocking?" Yes - you are not posh No - you are posh


It doesn't shock me that Cameron did it, does that make me posh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> ??? wtf? How can fucking a pig's head not shock anyone??
> 
> Is this going to become a new litmus test for poshness? 'Do you find having sex with a pig's head shocking?" Yes - you are not posh No - you are posh


i didn't think it was that shocking. young men will do anything when egged on by mates.
i know i have.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> It doesn't shock me that Cameron did it, does that make me posh?



Nah I don't think anyone thinks that Cameron is incapable of that sort of behaviour it's just the idea that the behaviour in the first place isn't shocking which is the problem


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> It doesn't shock me that Cameron did it, does that make me posh?


No it just makes you know that that is the tip of the iceburg to what these people can do when they then go on to  run the country.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> No tv but twitter saying Ch4 news doing something on  "the allegations linking Cameron with pigs".


They did tbf. The interview with Tobes was funny, but the one with Oakeshott was more interesting. She stuck to the line that she'd faithfully reported what 'a senior and respected' tory MP had repeated on 3 separate occasions. She added that it was, of course, up to the reader to consider the veracity of the accusation. 

I suppose this raises the question of who exactly the source is. That might shed some light upon the factional nature of Ashcroft's depth-charges.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

is boris the deepthroat in this then?


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2015)

i doubt the pig was


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2015)

sounds like there is a photo too...the more the torys deny this is true the more likely the photo will come to light (we can only hope!)


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> "at least he doesn't fuck pigs" and variations thereof is just the best response to tiresome tory trolls bleating on about corbyn.  If nothing else, piggate has given us that.


It also a gift to Corbyn when the tories are urgently seeking to consolidate the split, riven party narrative. To the casual observer a party so contorted by infighting to see a senior figure accuse the leader of pig-fuckery don't look to clever.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> is boris the deepthroat in this then?


She used the word respected, so I'd say no.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Dave, what we said was " a pig in a poke"


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

We shouldn't buy these CCHQ denials, you know what they say about a pig and a poke.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Must admit, I never expected to be reading that headline:
> "Is it illegal to have sex with a dead pig? Here's what the law says about the allegations surrounding David Cameron's biography "


We live in a world where newspapers publish discussions of necrophile beastiality relating to the Prime Minister.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> We live in a world where newspapers publish discussions of necrophile beastiality relating to the Prime Minister.


At least it's a discussion Lady Diana won't have to hear.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> We live in a world where newspapers publish discussions of necrophile beastiality relating to the Prime Minister.


Must be quite mind-blowing to many elderly voters brought up to regard voting for 'respectable' Conservatives as their deferential duty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> At least it's a discussion Lady Diana won't have to hear.


We don't know that. 
Her husband was nothing if not posh.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

I suspect that if the photo surfaces, he is finished. Then we will have George Osbourne who has allegedly shagged a rabbit.


----------



## 8den (Sep 21, 2015)

#PigGate: PM Cameron allegedly put 'private area' into dead pig's mouth at Oxford Taiwanese Animated News didn't hang about.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 21, 2015)

David Cameron fucked a pig. He fucked a fucking pig! A pig for fuck's sake!

Sorry, had to get that out of my system.


----------



## iona (Sep 21, 2015)

What I really want to know is this - if porn with dead animals is illegal, but porn involving meat is OK (which it seems to be, having done some very brief googling), where exactly is the line drawn between the two?


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2015)

iona said:


> What I really want to know is this - if porn with dead animals is illegal, but porn involving meat is OK (which it seems to be, having done some very brief googling), where exactly is the line drawn between the two?


About 180 degrees.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> We don't know that.
> Her husband was nothing if not posh.


Yes.  

 John Major was so PROVINCIAL with his maiden aunts, bicycling to evensong.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't think it was that shocking. young men will do anything when egged on by mates.
> i know i have.


_really_? like what?


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I suspect that if the photo surfaces, he is finished. Then we will have George Osbourne who has allegedly shagged a rabbit.


Really? I hadn't heard of this. Got a link?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 21, 2015)

Have we done cassetteboy yet?



e2a, yes we have, but it doesn't hurt to do it twice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> _really_? like what?


Shagged a sandwich? Felated a flan? Rogered a roast?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> see my previous post...


i think Rob Fahey had it better earlier on though


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I suspect that if the photo surfaces, he is finished. Then we will have George Osbourne who has allegedly shagged a rabbit.



Gideon's dominatrix friend Natalie Rowe (or someone using that name) is busy telling all kinds of interesting stories about him on Twitter right now ...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Come on the Urban, who's the source? 


> "A distinguished Oxford contemporary"..."at a Piers Gaveston event..."...The source — himself an MP — first made the allegation out of the blue at a business dinner in June 2014. Lowering his voice, he claimed to have seen photographic evidence of this disgusting ritual.


Must be possible to narrow it down. Where's Butchers when you need him?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 21, 2015)

first rule of #ifuckedadeadpigsface club....


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 21, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> A lot of the BBC were at Oxford too - this reflects badly on them... we can legitimately ask of any posho who attended that university 'did you skull fuck a pig while you were a student?'.


Another reason to be glad not to have attended that institution.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2015)

elbows said:


>




Top form ha ha


----------



## moochedit (Sep 21, 2015)

iona said:


> What I really want to know is this - if porn with dead animals is illegal, but porn involving meat is OK (which it seems to be, having done some very brief googling), where exactly is the line drawn between the two?



dead people or living animals is illegal but theres nothing about dead animals as far as i can tell...

Sexual Offences Act 2003



> 69Intercourse with an animal
> 
> F1(1)A person commits an offence if—
> (a)he intentionally performs an act of penetration with his penis,
> ...


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2015)

It is lol but not much else really. Posh frat, rugby club,army shit. Still funny but not devistating.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2015)

from the interweb


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Come on the Urban, who's the source?
> ​Must be possible to narrow it down. Where's Butchers when you need him?


Was the source an MP at the time? (In June 14?)


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2015)

Its sort thing we thought they do in secret socities for the wouldbe leaders anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

xenon said:


> Its sort thing we thought they do in secret socities for the wouldbe leaders anyway.


And rugby clubs.


----------



## iona (Sep 21, 2015)

moochedit said:


> dead people or living animals is illegal but theres nothing about dead animals as far as i can tell...
> 
> Sexual Offences Act 2003



Images involving dead animals are illegal. E2a - Section 63 of the Criminal Justice and Immigration Act 2008


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Nah I don't think anyone thinks that Cameron is incapable of that sort of behaviour it's just the idea that the behaviour in the first place isn't shocking which is the problem


rugby poshos etc


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 21, 2015)

What do we reckon then - which day was better? Thatcher death day or Cameron pig fucking day?

Death of the witch just about grabs it still for me.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Was the source an MP at the time? (In June 14?)


Not possible to tell definitively from the copy in the 'Mail', but they refer to him as "The MP" implying that if he were an MP in June 14, he remains so.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not possible to tell definitively from the copy in the 'Mail', but they refer to him as "The MP" implying that if he were an MP in June 14, he remains so.


I'm not sure how much it narrows it down, mind.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> What do we reckon then - which day was better? Thatcher death day or Cameron pig fucking day?
> 
> Death of the witch just about grabs it still for me.



Same here. Today was a bit of fun, her death however was hilarious. A triumph of good over evil. The festivities went on for days.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2015)

I always said, rather po-faced perhaps, that I would not celebrate Thatchers death, only the death of Thatcherism. 

Today is probably a bigger step toward that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I haven't read the article and I prolly won't bother but good job Laurie Penny (how often do you say that?) for the headline... What David Cameron did to the pig, his party is now doing to the country
> 
> edit: nevermind the article is shit self-referential bullshit in which she claims not to be posh I regret pasting it even for the headline


this is how far I got:



> When I was at Oxford,


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 21, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> What do we reckon then - which day was better? Thatcher death day or Cameron pig fucking day?
> 
> Death of the witch just about grabs it still for me.


This is funnier. He fucked a pig.In the face.


----------



## Santino (Sep 21, 2015)

Ashcroft's tweet yesterday evening, before the story broke:



(You need to click on the pic)


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

have we had this one yet?



damn, can't embed the video... clicky


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not sure how much it narrows it down, mind.


Gove is right age and Oxford contemporary. Can't think of anyone else atm.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'd imagine there's a few Manchester fancy-dress shop owners putting in some extra orders for piggy related stuff in time for 4th Oct.



David Cameron to face ‘sea of pig masks’ at Tory conference | Political Scrapbook



> An email today from the *People’s Assembly Against Austerity* — who are planning the rally in Manchester — seen by _Scrapbook_ reads:
> 
> “With the revelation of our Prime Ministers fondness of dead pigs while at Oxford University, in an initiation ceremony for a millionaire’s secret society, we’re running a competition for the best pig mask on the National Demonstration at the Tory Party Conference on Sunday 4 October.
> 
> For those who are *“not the creative type”* the organisers have helpfully provided a link to the printable pig mask shown above.


----------



## JHE (Sep 21, 2015)

There is a very short list of famous members of the Piers Gaveston Society on the relevant Wikipedia page.  Only one of them is an MP.  He is also Mayor of London.  Would BJ be a terrible gossip in certain company?  Perhaps.  Would he make stuff up or exaggerate the depravity of the Gaveston Society in order to get a laugh?  Perhaps.  Would he like to poke fun at Cameron?  Quite probably.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 21, 2015)

This little piggy went to market,

this little piggy stayed at home.

This little piggy cried, "Wee!,wee!,wee!"

as it choked on David Cameron's bone.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

JHE said:


> There is a very short list of famous members of the Piers Gaveston Society on the relevant Wikipedia page.  Only one of them is an MP.  He is also Mayor of London.  Would BJ be a terrible gossip in certain company?  Perhaps.  Would he make stuff up or exaggerate the depravity of the Gaveston Society in order to get a laugh?  Perhaps.  Would he like to poke fun at Cameron?  Quite probably.


Maybe, but tone of the Mail's reporting somehow doesn't fit.


> A *distinguished* Oxford contemporary claims Cameron once took part in an outrageous initiation ceremony at a Piers Gaveston event, involving a dead pig. His extraordinary suggestion is that the future PM inserted a private part of his anatomy into the animal’s mouth.
> 
> The source — himself an MP — first made the allegation out of the blue at a business dinner in June 2014. Lowering his voice, *he claimed to have seen photographic evidence of this disgusting ritual.*


Not there, but saw the pic. I'd imagine Johnson would be more reticent regarding something that he'd likely done himself?


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Maybe, but tone of the Mail's reporting somehow doesn't fit.
> ​Not there, but saw the pic. I'd imagine Johnson would be more reticent regarding something that he'd likely done himself?


Boris wasn't an MP in 2014. Although the story is ambiguous about whether that detail is implied.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## tonysingh (Sep 21, 2015)

No ones asked the big question.

Brown sauce or red?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 21, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> No ones asked the big question.
> 
> Brown sauce or red?



Special cream sauce


----------



## Sirena (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Special cream sauce


_cream of Sum Yung Gai, _shirley?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i think Rob Fahey had it better earlier on though



Good piece, just read it. More detailed than the Rubberbandits comment, which is also insightful about the true intentions of 'initiation rituals' among blue bloods at elite universities.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Boris wasn't an MP in 2014. Although the story is ambiguous about whether that detail is implied.


what's the betting though that Borris has the photo?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> what's the betting though that Borris has the photo?


Mike Smithson would be able to answer that.


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> what's the betting though that Borris has the photo?


whats the betting he's in it?


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 21, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> whats the betting he's in it?


Sloppy seconds.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Sloppy seconds.



Marinated meat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> what's the betting though that Borris has the photo?



Framed


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

BBC news at 10 is going with "lurid allegations" so far.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 21, 2015)

Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well on the Prime Minister'.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> whats the betting he's in it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> BBC news at 10 is going with "lurid allegations" so far.


Are they referring to Cameron as "the pig-fucking Prime Minister"?


----------



## JHE (Sep 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> what's the betting though that Borris has the photo?



If I were betting, I would bet that there is no such photo, but Boris is the one who started the rumour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well on the Prime Minister'.


Yes, the context is that David Cameron fucked a dead pig.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well on the Prime Minister'.


The Spectator editing, free school founding Toby Young?  Is that the kind of context you're looking for?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2015)

"Downing Street also refused to say whether Cameron intended to sue Ashcroft for libel"

Oh, please, _please_ sue Ashcroft for libel, BarbaraDave!


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they referring to Cameron as "the pig-fucking Prime Minister"?


Not so far, but the main story is yet to come, so we can but hope.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

"Bizarre initiation ceremony for a dining club involving a pig".

I think this book has the potential to be quite damaging.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well on the Prime Minister'.


Toby Young goes on to say that Ashcroft tried to buy his way into power and Cameron wouldn't let him, so I think that's the context.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well on the Prime Minister'.



some context


----------



## Dowie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

So what are people's guesses for tomorrow's front page? Whatever it is, it has to be even more bonkers than today, doesn't it? You wouldn't blow your entire load (so to speak) on the first day of a book serialisation.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2015)

JHE said:


> If I were betting, I would bet that there is no such photo, but Boris is the one who started the rumour.


pretty sure there would be a photo or nobody would dare print this, and Cameron would be suing rather than trying to shrug it off.

Borris has always seemed a bit like he had some sort of get out of jail free card in his back pocket.


----------



## SE25 (Sep 21, 2015)

Dowie said:


>



has anyone even taken a photo of Cameroid that he didn't look like a fucking dickhead in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Can anyone provide some context for Toby Young's comment, now trending on Twitter, 'Actually, I think it reflects quite well


Toby Young on #piggate


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2015)

Love the way they have blacked out the eyes.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## discokermit (Sep 21, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> What do we reckon then - which day was better? Thatcher death day or Cameron pig fucking day?
> 
> Death of the witch just about grabs it still for me.


i agree but only just. i would say pig fucking day, except for this,


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> Toby Young goes on to say that Ashcroft tried to buy his way into power and Cameron wouldn't let him, so I think that's the context.


If only he'd realised that all it required was putting his cock in the pig. After all, it's the only notable thing about Cameron and look where he is.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

So have we had tomorrows front page yet?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> So have we had tomorrows front page yet?


I think you have to wait for Newsnight for that.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> Toby Young goes on to say that Ashcroft tried to buy his way into power and Cameron wouldn't let him, so I think that's the context.


Yes, that the spin that is the context for that conclusion is that Dave, champion of the meritocracy, did not yield to Ashcroft's dollar.

Pig fucker.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> So have we had tomorrows front page yet?


They're not on the block yet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

I ordered ashcrofts book. I cant wait to see what else is in it.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Jesus, they really do want rid, don't they?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, they really do want rid, don't they?


What is this "riding to hounds" thing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Gove is right age and Oxford contemporary. Can't think of anyone else atm.


Guido can:

Who Squealed?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> What is this "riding to hounds" thing?





Only with more braying, and pig fucking


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> What is this "riding to hounds" thing?


If you've ridden a pig it's a short step really


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

JimW said:


> If you've ridden a pig it's a short step really


Indeed.  I wondered if the hounds were watching and doing coke, or what?


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, they really do want rid, don't they?



One comment in the Daily Mail said "somebody's decided that Cameron isn't up to fighting Corbyn"


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Guido can:
> 
> Who Squealed?


Vaizey? 
Was the Mail clue about talking to a business meeting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I ordered ashcrofts book. I cant wait to see what else is in it.


why spend money on it?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> why spend money on it?


So he'll write the squealqual that includes Boris The Pig Impersonator of course


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> why spend money on it?



Well we are paying him money through taxes anyway so i cant see what difference it makes tbh.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> why spend money on it?



Good point, best steal it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Vaizey?
> Was the Mail clue about talking to a business meeting?


"A distinguished Oxford contemporary"

Depends on what counts as "distinguished" to Tory Lords.  He's a barrister, and  "the son of the late Lord Vaizey, a LabourLife Peer, and Marina Vaizey (The Lady Vaizey CBE), the well-known art historian. His family hails from Essex[4] and, as the son of a peer, he can be styled "_The Honourable Edward Vaizey_"." Ed Vaizey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chilango (Sep 21, 2015)

Tonight the entire pub was competing to come up with the best pig fucking jokes.

If nothing else comes of this (and frankly I'm not sure Dave being ousted by the Right is something I wanna cheer too much) if nothing else then so long as his legacy, his place in history, what he will be remembered for long after we're all dead and gone, is as "the prime minister who fucked a pig" then we've won. We've won.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

chilango said:


> what he will be remembered for long after we're all dead and gone, is as "the prime minister who fucked a pig" then we've won. We've won.


Yup. Here's hoping he goes down in ignominy.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> "Downing Street also refused to say whether Cameron intended to sue Ashcroft for libel"
> 
> Oh, please, _please_ sue Ashcroft for libel, BarbaraDave!



It's like mellor and the chelsea strip, even if the pig fucking is made up, he can't sue unless he is happy to give evidence under oath about his time at oxford


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope this destroys him.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope this destroys him.


In a very real sense it has already.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> In a very real sense it has already.



How?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

I just got back from football, do we still live in a world where David Cameron stuck his cock in the head of a dead pig and it's still far from the worst thing he's done?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> How?


Person on the Clapham omnibus knows what about Cameron?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well we are paying him money through taxes anyway so i cant see what difference it makes tbh.


It will all be spunked 'pon this wall


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

Is Britain Ruled by a Secret Pig-Fucking Cabal? | VICE | United States

But he could just lie and say its made up couldnt he?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I just got back from football, do we still live in a world where David Cameron stuck his clock in the head of a dead pig and it's still far from the worst thing he's done?


We live in a different world now.  This is the new reality.  There are two eras: before we knew the prime minster fucked a dead pig, and now.  Nothing will ever be the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Lads


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Nothing will ever be the same.


Sadly I think in the grand scheme of things that just ain't true.

Now, if it had happened while he was in office...


----------



## chilango (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> How?



His place in history. His legacy. It's very telling that no one - no one - has expressed any shock or disbelief at this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sadly I think in the grand scheme of things that just ain't true.
> 
> Now, if it had happened while he was in office...


A national newspaper has published a discussion about whether fucking a dead pig is illegal.  In the context of a serving prime minister.

We didn't grow up in that world.  We live in it now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> A national newspaper has published a discussion about whether fucking a dead pig is illegal.  In the context of a serving prime minister.
> 
> We didn't grow up in that world.  We live in it now.


Which national newspaper? The Mail? But they're bonkers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Which national newspaper? The Mail? But they're bonkers.


The Independent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah yeah yeah and all that - it was very funny last night. I had the best laugh in years, possibly cos I'd just had one of the worst days in my head ever and I got back to find this.
But never for a second did I think he'd lose his job over it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The Independent.


Ah ok. 

Also bonkers, but not in quite as obvious a way.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Which national newspaper? The Mail? But they're bonkers.


http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...unding-david-camerons-biography-10510743.html


----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)

What about if there's also charges of tickling trout to be taken into consideration?


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. Here's hoping he goes down in ignominy.



*pig*nominy, surely


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

I cant breathe


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I cant breathe


Funnily enough, that's what the pig said.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh god - how Cameron must be hurting over this.

got the  tories into government after they'd spent over a decade in the wilderness, at  the next election he got them their first majority since 1992 in the face of all the odds. He must have been feeling pretty good about himself, and looking forward to hanging up his hat as PM undefeated in a couple of years with his place in history secure. 

Until about 24 hours ago. And now he will have people making "oink" noises at him for the rest of his days and he will be known for all time as "the prime minister who fucked a pig".

Its like one of those terrible curses handed out to the likes of  Prometheus or Sisyphus in greek mythology. Only much much funnier.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)

This doesn't stand up to scrutiny:



> His co-author, Isabel Oakeshott, the former Sunday Times political editor, said on Monday: “If this was just a revenge job then Lord Ashcroft and I could have published it before the election and that could have caused far more damage.”



Not if you want to damage Cameron without damaging tory election prospects. As for the timing, the party conference is not far away.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

All day long earnest journalists and others have tried valiantly on Twitter to change the subject.  "Forget pigs, look at this..."  And it always comes back to "But David Cameron fucked a dead pig".  How can it not?


----------



## story (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh god - how Cameron must be hurting over this.
> 
> got the  tories into government after they'd spent over a decade in the wilderness, at  the next election he got them their first majority since 1992 in the face of all the odds. He must have been feeling pretty good about himself, and looking forward to hanging up his hat as PM undefeated in a couple of years with his place in history secure.
> 
> ...




And this destiny was already fixed before he ever came to power.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly my point.  He'll forever be the guy you can oink at in the street to get a snigger.  The guy who can no longer eat a ham sandwich in public without a snigger.  The guy who throws banquet planners into a panic when he arrives and they can't do boar's head with an apple as planned.



It's not just that, he's MP for a largely rural constituency . Yet from this moment on visiting farmyards and the like are an absolute pr nightmare. Completely unthinkable . In fact anything to do with farms will be out of bounds .
His meeting with the Danish pm, which is going to be 90 percent pork products related, will be absolutely tortuous . How can he even release an obligatory press statement after that without causing a million guffaws ?

And , yeah, you mention banquets. He's definitely a banquets type of guy. And now that's fucked because you just can't have a proper posh banquet without a pigs head or 2 knocking about . And even if you don't have a pigs head there its going to be totally obvious why . It'll be so conspicuous by its absence you might as well just have a huge banner proclaiming " David Cameron fucked a pigs head " at your banquet .

This really isn't good for him .

And the best thing about all this was this was a week, for Cameron,  were the dominant theme was supposed to be a bitterly divided Labour Party and Jeremy Corbyn disappearing under an avalanche of vicious media smears . And instead it's co pletely the other way round . And it's him.

Him fucking a dead pig .


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 21, 2015)

He won't quit. He'll just end up with a nasty rasher or something. 

Ba dum -- and indeed -- tish.


----------



## RareBird (Sep 21, 2015)

Genuine original footage of Cameron porking the pig..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...unding-david-camerons-biography-10510743.html


Oh god. I just read that, weighing up the arguments.  

Great pic, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> He won't quit. He'll just end up with a nasty rasher or something.


Pork scratchings?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2015)

'it's an issue worth probing'

the Indy have to be having a laugh with this


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

story said:


> And this destiny was already fixed before he ever came to power.



YES!!! Its Shakespearean.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> sounds like there is a photo too...the more the torys deny this is true the more likely the photo will come to light (we can only hope!)


Now that they are officially denying the pig fuckery, there presumably isn't a photo or they are very confident it won't come to light.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2015)

> The last time he’s widely known to have gone hunting is in January 2003, when he went out with the Heythrop. Afterwards, he wrote a piece for the Guardian which implied it was his first time. (‘Nothing had prepared me for the sheer terror of a day’s hunting,’ and so on.)





> At one late-night party, according to a member of the Chipping Norton set, Cameron became so inebriated that he lost his mobile phone.
> 
> ‘He was wandering around drunk, asking if anyone had seen it. I couldn’t believe it,’ says the guest. When she feels as if she’s in safe company, Samantha herself can be extraordinarily indiscreet. At another private party, she regaled guests with a colourful account of how she and Cameron became so intoxicated on holiday in Morocco that they vomited.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I have never shagged any food.  Not so much as a vol au vent.


And to clear up one misunderstanding, I said "I'm fucking disgusted" not "I'm fucking this custard".


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Now that they are officially denying the pig fuckery, there presumably isn't a photo or they are very confident it won't come to light.



Yeah - the delay in moving to denial mode was quite telling. They clearly wanted to make sure that the photo would remain safely under lock and key in Boris's Safe.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> "What they want to know is why organic milk is so expensive at Daylesford?"


And whether they can shag it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. Here's hoping he goes down in pignominy.


corrected for you

damn way too slow


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> And to clear up one misunderstanding, I said "I'm fucking disgusted" not "I'm fucking this custard".



Im deep in dis pear ....


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Now that they are officially denying the pig fuckery, there presumably isn't a photo or they are very confident it won't come to light.


official denial?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 21, 2015)

> At another private party, she regaled guests with a colourful account of how she and Cameron became so intoxicated on holiday in Morocco that they vomited.



Bloody hell! Vomited? Can I be their friend?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> official denial?


What I thought.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bloody hell! Vomited? Can I be their friend?


Indeed.  _That_, Toby Young, Louise Mensch and others, is "something we've all done".


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> official denial?



I'd be interested (and very amused) to read a statement from CCHQ which read "the Prime Minister David Cameron would like to officially deny that he has ever fucked a pig, even a dead one"


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My favourites are the "look, he was young...who hasn't shagged an animal carcass when they were young?" brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> ]





How in the name of suffering fuck can you like someone even more after you found out they fucked a severed pigs head ? How is that humanly possible unless you are completely deviant and depraved ?

Decent parents would disown a child after such an obscenity . Lets be frank its an obscenity of biblical proportions .Neighbours would close their curtains and hustle indoors any children, pets, and most importantly livestock as you passed by . People in the pub would turn their backs , lift their pints and walk away as you approached their company . The local shop might well inform you they no longer require your custom .

Yet she likes him even more ?

Ye gods 

Is she a product of the class system which awards points for these obscene , depraved displays of gratuitous deviancy or is she just thick as pigshit ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

Why did the chicken cross the road? Who cares, David Cameron fucked a dead pig.

Three men walk into a bar. And then David Cameron fucked a dead pig.

It's the punchline that keeps on giving.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> How in the name of suffering fuck can you like someone even more after you found out they fucked a severed pigs head ? How is that humanly possible unless you are completely deviant and depraved ?
> 
> Decent parents would disown a child after such an obscenity . Lets be frank its an obscenity of biblical proportions .Neighbours would close their curtains and hustle indoors any children, pets, and most importantly livestock as you passed by . People in the pub would turn their backs , lift their pints and walk away as you approached their company . The local shop might well inform you they no longer require your custom .
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon, as funny as it is it really isn't that bad...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2015)

it's a bit early to start planning xmas but will this be included in the parliamentary carol service this year?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2015)

Amidst all the glee and piggery jokery* there is the fact that the Tories must want someone even worse than Cameron because he isn't quite nasty enough to asylum seekers/ the disabled/ children who expect a school meal etc.

*not mine but had to share heheh


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh c'mon, as funny as it is it really isn't that bad...


It's the age that bothers me. I heard tell at school of boys fucking frozen chickens. No idea if it was true or not, but we were about 14, not 20.

I was also about 14 when I first drank so much that I puked, fwiw. 

Cameron was clearly a late developer.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

At some point a strategy meeting was held where David Cameron had to tell people he works closely with that yes, he did indeed fuck a pig's head.

Of course, I wouldn't be surprised if those in the meeting weren't surprised at all.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Is it true that Iannucci has announced his retirement from writing...claiming that 'we've reached the end of satire'.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Going up the wooden hill happy tonight, but my eyes hurt!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's the age that bothers me. I heard tell at school of boys fucking frozen chickens. No idea if it was true or not, but we were about 14, not 20.
> 
> I was also about 14 when I first drank so much that I puked, fwiw.
> 
> Cameron was clearly a late developer.


University, the sense you're untouchable, a sense that 'common' debauchery isn't enough. I can see how it'd happen.

The fact is there's nothing abusive or non-consensual involved, it's just quite icky (and hilarious).


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> YES!!! Its Shakespearean.



No way man , it's Faustian . He did a deal with the devil ...probably during the pig fucking ritual...that promised him all the power in the land  , with the obligatory minor downside in the small print . And there he was, Tory leader , winning general elections, labour decimated and rudderless, then along comes corbyn and he was licking his chops like a wolf . And then whoomph...he opens his eyes and half the world is laughing and calling him pig fucker . 

And it's only Monday .

Frankie Boyle won't even have picked himself off the floor yet . All the good articles won't even have been written yet because editors aren't sure they can take it that far .

Nah...Faust , not Shakespeare . The seven circles of hell haven't been entered yet hopefully .


----------



## brogdale (Sep 21, 2015)

Scum has gone for the class A route, eh?

If this is all for gideon's sake, is that a wise move?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> official denial?


Sorry, yes, just 'party sources' denying it:
Conservative sources deny David Cameron pig’s head allegations
There is though a, ahem, firming up of the denials through the day. Signs that they were either getting their story together throughout the day, or that they did indeed get insurances that the picture would never emerge (or didn't exist).  

Suggests that the party didn't know what was coming in the book?  Must have expected some afters on the non-dom thing, but clearly not on the porcine adventures of the PM's John Thomas.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh c'mon, as funny as it is it really isn't that bad...



If there were any standards and decency in the world it would be


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> If there were any standards and decency in the world it would be


Would it have been better if the food hadn't been an animal? What if he'd stuffed his cock into a watermelon, or a battenberg? Is it the fact it's a dead animal that bothers you?

I mean, people stick their cocks in all sorts of things...!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

'The Chipping Norton Set' - dead pig face fucker, dead child's phone tapper, producer assaulter, cheese cunt...


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I don't . Vanilla as it sounds human , alive and consensual partner tend to be pretty essential prerequisites before ill stick my cock in something .
Unless its a pair of leopard skin speedos .


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Well I don't . Vanilla as it sounds human , alive and consensual partner tend to be pretty essential prerequisites before ill stick my cock in something .
> Unless its a pair of leopard skin speedos .


Have you never been at least _tempted _when you passed the meat counter at tescos?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Well I don't . Vanilla as it sounds human , alive and consensual partner tend to be pretty essential prerequisites before ill stick my cock in something .
> Unless its a pair of leopard skin speedos .


Fair enough, I'm probably just as vanilla. But I don't expect/need others to be.

In this particular context I think it's very silly and immature, not immoral or indecent. Well, maybe a little indecent, given those involved.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2015)

Humberto said:


> and piggery jokery


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> a battenberg?
> 
> I mean, people stick their cocks in all sorts of things...!


----------



## xenon (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh god - how Cameron must be hurting over this.
> 
> got the  tories into government after they'd spent over a decade in the wilderness, at  the next election he got them their first majority since 1992 in the face of all the odds. He must have been feeling pretty good about himself, and looking forward to hanging up his hat as PM undefeated in a couple of years with his place in history secure.
> 
> ...


 It is funny but, they all done it.  Elaborate soggy biscuit.

 Really come on let's not go overboard this isn't going to see him resign or any such nonsense.


----------



## Dowie (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Scum has gone for the class A route, eh?
> 
> If this is all for gideon's sake, is that a wise move?



I'm wondering if Boris had anything to do with this... I mean they've not said which MP was responsible for the story - does seem possible it was him.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

Still think this is one of the best bits of the day - a national newspaper having a straightfaced discussion of_ whether it's legal for the Prime Minister to have fucked a dead pig in the face:_
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...unding-david-camerons-biography-10510743.html
What's next, will the Cambridge Law Journal pull together an eminent panel to settle this tricky issue?


----------



## xenon (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Would it have been better if the food hadn't been an animal? What if he'd stuffed his cock into a watermelon, or a battenberg? Is it the fact it's a dead animal that bothers you?
> 
> I mean, people stick their cocks in all sorts of things...!


 Like your mum? 
 I'm sorry I'm so sorry nothing personal I just couldn't resist that punchline.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

Off to bed now. thank you so much urban and the rest of the interweb for this untrammeled joy.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, goodnight all and may the subject of your racy dreams remain resolutely human, with spinal chord intact.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 22, 2015)

Sooie-t dreams everyone.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Jane Winter - Jane Winter shared The Canary's photo. | Facebook


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2015)

whom is Jane


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair enough, I'm probably just as vanilla. But I don't expect/need others to be.
> 
> In this particular context I think it's very silly and immature, not immoral or indecent. Well, maybe a little indecent, given those involved.




Sorry, I'm of the ..obviously now old school ...position that sexual relations with dead animals is both immoral and indecent . To me silly and immature is sexual relations with  another human being that you might regret the next day . Not a severed pigs head . In front of a gaggle of braying poshos .


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 22, 2015)

James Richardson's lead in to the Guardian's football podcast, splendid.

Football Weekly: Diego Costa sparks Chelsea's revival and Arsenal's fury


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2015)

Ax^ said:


>



 I understand there is a public gallery in parliament, shall we all attend and don pig masks?

Urban meetup to go down in history


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 22, 2015)

MrSki said:


>



BBC blurring out two of those claims this morning on the Paper site 'for legal reasons'...
Newspaper headlines: David Cameron book claims examined, Hinkley concerns, NHS 'exodus', VW recall - BBC News


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I understand there is a public gallery in parliament, shall we all attend and don pig masks?
> 
> Urban meetup to go down in history


Sadly, I'm pretty sure they would be confiscated when you go through security.


----------



## chilango (Sep 22, 2015)

...also great for clarifying where a few people really stand.

Illuminating to see who is lining up to dismiss this - a real illustration of the class divide. 

Yes, Monbiot, I'm thinking of you here. Seldon too. No surprises, but that they feel the need to publicly demonstrate their class solidarity speaks volumes.

Helps make it much easier to see who "us" and "them" really are.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

What's Monbiot done/not done? (I mean not that I need more ammunition to hate him, but anyway...).


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I cant believe people are saying its not that bad. It is that bad!!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

I wonder if Dave is feeling perky this morning?


----------



## albionism (Sep 22, 2015)

Pig's Mouth Strikes Again (feat. David Cameron)


----------



## Patteran (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What's Monbiot done/not done? (I mean not that I need more ammunition to hate him, but anyway...).



Come on now, you've had your joke, but it's time to get on with your work -


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

chilango said:


> ...also great for clarifying where a few people really stand.
> 
> Illuminating to see who is lining up to dismiss this - a real illustration of the class divide.


It really is, isn't it? 

That Spectator Coffee House blog was amazing. Apparently shagging carcasses is "normal" and everyone will think he's a bit of a lad. 

No, most of us didn't go to public school or Oxbridge and we think it's not normal and that he's a bit of a posh sick weirdo.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2015)

Next PMQs, hopefully...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2015)

Of course it's that bad. The people making binding financial decisions about our lives are only in that position because they take part in stupid frat-boy male domination pseudo-rape exercises? It's really, really that bad.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

People are already making it into a 'kink shaming' thing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> People are already making it into a 'kink shaming' thing



Not surprised. Had an interesting discussion with a friend yesterday around the tinges of moralism within some peoples' outrage about this and also the drugs and sex worker allegations going on with other MPs.

I actually don't care about the act so much (although of course having any ammunition to humiliate the ruling class is great!) as what it signifies and shows us about them. And agree the clarity with which this has shown whose side some media and media personalities are on has been great, especially so hot on the heels of all the Corbyn stuff.

While it's a joy to behold now I think I'll blow over quite quickly and won't damage him in the long run.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 22, 2015)

I doesn't cross the class divide unless he took it home, washed it out, cooked and served it up for dinner.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> I doesn't cross the class divide unless he took it home, washed it out, cooked and served it up for dinner.


All I'm saying is, with the backgrounds of those seeking to dismiss this, next time you're at the butcher's shop, just check if any of the staff went to Oxford before buying...


----------



## Dan U (Sep 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Next PMQs, hopefully...


They should all turn up with pig masks in their pockets and put them on when he stands up to speak.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

My mum is worried that he'll have to resign over this and we'll get Osborne lol


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> My mum is worried that he'll have to resign over this and we'll get Osborne lol


Well, she can rest assured that David Cameron, the pig fucking Prime Minister, will remain in post for the foreseeable.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> My mum is worried that he'll have to resign over this and we'll get Osborne lol



I know, I'm always a bit wary about things like this that people cheer on as inevitably good. It could well end up with things being much worse in the long run. (Although that might be that I seem to slowly mutating into a nihilist cynic, if being such a thing is possible.)


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I know, I'm always a bit wary about things like this that people cheer on as inevitably good. It could well end up with things being much worse in the long run. (Although that might be that I seem to slowly mutating into a nihilist cynic, if being such a thing is possible.)



I know but for the time being im quite happy to sit back and enjoy the show


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I know, I'm always a bit wary about things like this that people cheer on as inevitably good. It could well end up with things being much worse in the long run. (Although that might be that I seem to slowly mutating into a nihilist cynic, if being such a thing is possible.)


Things will definitely get worse. Sorry. 

In the mean time I'm laughing at the pig fucker.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 22, 2015)

This "affair" has brought a huge new dimension to wanting to shout "you fucking pig" at any tory mp ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> People are already making it into a 'kink shaming' thing


Nobody thinks he actually came in the pig's mouth.  He pulled out and came on its teats.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Some Urbs have written a song about pig fucking

i'll never want to be part of a club where you have to fuck pig's heads to join, by and other nihilists


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think Cameron's opponents should make too much capital of this. It may even work to his advantage in the end - humanises the prat innit


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

As we can see with the media, they won't make too much of it cos with only a few exceptions they're all part of the same fucking gang.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> As we can see with the media, they won't make too much of it cos with only a few exceptions they're all part of the same fucking gang.


They're all part of the same _pig _fucking gang.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I don't think Cameron's opponents should make too much capital of this. It may even work to his advantage in the end - humanises the prat innit



What? "Well who among us hasn't stuck their togger into the mouth of a dead animal during the weird initiation ritual of a debauched Oxford fraternity"?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> What? "Well who among us hasn't stuck their togger into the mouth of a dead animal during the weird initiation ritual of a debauched Oxford fraternity"?


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Is it illegal to have sex with a dead pig? Here's what the law says



Reading that, I discover that


> Lord Ashcroft has said it may be a case of mistaken identity



so it might not have been a dead pig's head at all, it might have been a sheep...


----------



## Patteran (Sep 22, 2015)

What are the motivations for this, for Ashcroft & Dacre? Why humiliate Cameron, rather than allow him to see out his term elegantly? Revenge for supposed Cabinet snub & Leverson? Demonstrating their kingmaker & breaker ability & influence before the new Tory leader campaign?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2015)

Lots of good lines collected at the Pig in the Poke.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2015)

The serious question is, is Boris dancing with glee or nervously looking over his shoulder?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I don't think Cameron's opponents should make too much capital of this. It may even work to his advantage in the end - humanises the prat innit


Humanise? The fuck kind of humans do you hang out with?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Quartz said:


> The serious question is, is Boris dancing with glee or nervously looking over his shoulder?



The stuff that is known about Johnson is far more damaging then this pigs head stuff, I think it's fair to say Johnson has a lot more skeletons in the closet.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

Quartz said:


> The serious question is, is Boris dancing with glee or nervously looking over his shoulder?


Probably both, knowing him.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 22, 2015)

morning all, and what a fine morning it is! just wondering though, how inured cameron is from public opinion, i mean that's got to be some pressure surely, knowing that upwards of 30 million people who you were ostensibly born to rule over are essentially sniggering and outright laughing like a drain at you and that no matter what you do in public life from now on, you will always be known as the pig fucker. no matter how mentally strong he is, theres got to be a bit of him that feels that pressure innit.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 22, 2015)

Patteran said:


> What are the motivations for this, for Ashcroft & Dacre? Why humiliate Cameron, rather than allow him to see out his term elegantly? Revenge for supposed Cabinet snub & Leverson? Demonstrating their kingmaker & breaker ability & influence before the new Tory leader campaign?


Dacre's motivation is circulation.  Ashcroft has written the book and so the information will be in the public arena regardless of whether or not the Mail gets their exclusive early view of it.  As odd as it sounds, Dacre isn't really making it worse for Cameron.

Ashcroft's motivation, though: that's some other dark story.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Quartz said:


> The serious question is, is Boris dancing with glee or nervously looking over his shoulder?



For such psychopaths the only reaction could be schadenfreude.

I heard some people mention Hunter S. Thompson's quote from "_Fear And Loathing On The Campaign Trail", _seeing Boris' name reminded me to look it out...


> _This is one of the oldest and most effective tricks in politics. Every hack in the business has used it in times of trouble, and it has even been elevated to the level of political mythology in a story about one of *Lyndon Johnson*’s early campaigns in Texas. The race was close and Johnson was getting worried. Finally he told his campaign manager to start a massive rumor campaign about *his opponent’s life-long habit of enjoying carnal knowledge of his own barnyard sows.*
> 
> “Christ, we can’t get away calling him a pig-fucker,” the campaign manager protested. “Nobody’s going to believe a thing like that.”
> 
> “I know,” Johnson replied. “*But let’s make the sonofabitch deny it*.”_


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Lorca said:


> morning all, and what a fine morning it is! just wondering though, how inured cameron is from public opinion, i mean that's got to be some pressure surely, knowing that upwards of 30 million people who you were ostensibly born to rule over are essentially sniggering and outright laughing like a drain at you and that no matter what you do in public life from now on, you will always be known as the pig fucker. no matter how mentally strong he is, theres got to be a bit of him that feels that pressure innit.



It'll blow over very shortly, most people don't care beyond having a giggle.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

Patteran said:


> What are the motivations for this, for Ashcroft & Dacre? Why humiliate Cameron, rather than allow him to see out his term elegantly? Revenge for supposed Cabinet snub & Leverson? Demonstrating their kingmaker & breaker ability & influence before the new Tory leader campaign?



Worth a read - What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> It'll blow over very shortly, most people don't care beyond having a giggle.


Whether they 'care' or not is debatable, what is more certain now is that everybody knows at least one very unforgettable thing about Cameron.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

chilango said:


> ...also great for clarifying where a few people really stand.
> 
> Illuminating to see who is lining up to dismiss this - a real illustration of the class divide.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying fucking a dead pig's face is not disgusting -- and indeed think it ought to be reputation-destroying for someone in public office (especially the fucking PM for fuck's sake) ... but for me it doesn't register as highly as some other truly barbaric acts of human evil.

I got way more distressed when I heard about someone who cooked their kitten alive in a microwave, to give an animal related example.

I don't know where that places me in the "us" and "them" divide.

Whatever. Proper funny.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For such psychopaths the only reaction could be schadenfreude.
> 
> I heard some people mention Hunter S. Thompson's quote from "_Fear And Loathing On The Campaign Trail", _seeing Boris' name reminded me to look it out...
> ​



Aye, also the thought had occurred to me that its a load of bollocks and Cameron did no such thing, the quote further up thread about possible mistaken identity also caught my attention.  Get Cameron to deny it and therefore he has nowhere to go when they release the info about the proper dodgy stuff that he got up to, all this could just be a warning shot over the bows.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Humanise? The fuck kind of humans do you hang out with?


People that got pissed right up and did regretful things as 18 year olds


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

I see the Express has gone full Pravda with its front page story about a miracle anti aging drug. Lickspittle paper


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 22, 2015)

Is The Sun running piggate, considering their stance of sucking up to Cameron?? (pardon pun-ish)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For such psychopaths the only reaction could be schadenfreude.
> 
> I heard some people mention Hunter S. Thompson's quote from "_Fear And Loathing On The Campaign Trail", _seeing Boris' name reminded me to look it out...
> ​


 Didn't LBJ employ people to go in lifts in office blocks and spread rumours?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> People that got pissed right up and did regretful things as 18 year olds


In arcane, ultra-exclusive clubs of the obscenely rich with deliberately anti-social initiations and practices?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Didn't LBJ employ people to go in lifts in office blocks and spread rumours?


Ah, the days before t'internets.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Ah, the days before t'internets.


 early social media


----------



## Lorca (Sep 22, 2015)

how long before one of those petitions reach 100,000 votes triggering a parliamentary debate. 'does this house condemn sexual acts with pig heads?'


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

re: deep throat (I don't know if this has been posted, it's a long thread), this info should knock a few suspects out:

_The MP who provided Lord Ashcroft with the details of the pig story attended one meeting of the expensive club but left in disgust because ‘it was all about despising poor people’._

(from here)

so not  Johnson.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I see the Express has gone full Pravda with its front page story about a miracle anti aging drug. Lickspittle paper


It would be interesting if this story does serve to highlight how much the media can set the news agenda. Everyone will be expecting the pig fucking to be the big story, and when it's not...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> In arcane, ultra-exclusive clubs of the obscenely rich with deliberately anti-social initiations and practices?


Not obscenely rich but definitely anti-social. Lot of the lads on my estate count themselves lucky ASBOs didn't exist in the 80s.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> People that got pissed right up and did regretful things as 18 year olds



In public as an initiation rite to get into some elite oxbridge club?

Thats the thing that adds extra (apple) sauce to this story - the class privilege, posh boy gang thing. Thats why its so believable - it chimes with the pre-existing perception of Cameron - arrogant, entitled and a member of a an elite group who believe they can get away with anything.
Corbyn would've been straight on the phone to the RSPCA. Blair would have   laughed nervously and left - hes far too calculating to be so compromised. Brown would have got into a huff at the very suggestion and Major would have blinked in disbelief and then passed out in shock.
But Cameron? You can just imagine his ruddy faced guffawing before whipping out his chap, high fiveing Boris and getting down to business.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It would be interesting if this story does serve to highlight how much the media can set the news agenda. Everyone will be expecting the pig fucking to be the big story, and when it's not...


the sun coyly alludes to it but not directly. Recon it'll rattle around the internets for a while yet though


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

And if the tales of the Bullingdon club are to be believed, Cameron must be relieved the worst that has come out is him sticking his nob in a pig's mouth under duress during an initiation, which are supposed to be humiliating.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

TIL: the Yale equivalent of Bullingdon Club called Skull and Bones.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> And if the tales of the Bullingdon club are to be believed, Cameron must be relieved the worst that has come out is him sticking his nob in a pig's mouth under duress during an initiation, which are supposed to be humiliating.



Exactly, much of the stories are far worse than this.  This is why I suspect they've released this one as a warning to him, knowing that its embarrassing but no more.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> TIL: the Yale equivalent of Bullingdon Club called Skull and Bones.



You never saw the risible film _The Skulls_, starring Pacey from Dawson's creek and Fringe?

It's hilariously bad, Paul Walker's in it too.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

My point is, that all those who are making a big thing of this are no better than the right-wing press who make a lot of capital out of National Anthem-gate. Tis but a trifling matter


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Not obscenely rich but definitely anti-social. Lot of the lads on my estate count themselves lucky ASBOs didn't exist in the 80s.


Yeah, but that merely constitutes "_getting pissed right up and doing regretful things_", not seeking to join, and participate in ultra-exclusive clubs serving the purpose of the finishing school for class warriors.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Dacre's motivation is circulation.  Ashcroft has written the book and so the information will be in the public arena regardless of whether or not the Mail gets their exclusive early view of it.  As odd as it sounds, Dacre isn't really making it worse for Cameron.
> 
> Ashcroft's motivation, though: that's some other dark story.


I think the position of the publishers is interesting.  In the absence of the picture, the evidence rests on the same source repeating the claim 3 times. I believe it fwiw, but it's a bit flimsy to run with accusing a sitting prime minister of something approaching necro-bestiality.  Wonder if Ashcroft was simply too powerful for them to override what I assume was lawyers advice to leave it out of the book?  All speculation and there are probably other dimensions and players in the story that haven't been mentioned.  Same time, it did seem a bit flimsy as a defensible source. Maybe it simply was a case of getting it out there, even if the story is ultimately trashed.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> re: deep throat (I don't know if this has been posted, it's a long thread), this info should knock a few suspects out:
> 
> _The MP who provided Lord Ashcroft with the details of the pig story attended one meeting of the expensive club but left in disgust because ‘*it was all about despising poor people*’._
> 
> ...



That phrase originally appeared in this Guardian article. A longer excerpt says this


> The biography also makes claims about the prime minister’s time at university, saying an MP had seen photographic evidence that Cameron put a “private part of his anatomy” into a dead pig’s head as part of a dining club initiation ritual.
> 
> The MP told the authors Cameron attended a dining club called Piers Gaveston, named after Edward II’s lover and known for its debauchery, as well as being part of the Bullingdon drinking club, which was notorious for trashing rooms.
> 
> Speaking to the biographers, one Tory MP said he had been asked to join the Bullingdon Club but walked out of the first event in disgust and considered it was all about “despising poor people”.



It's not clear that the MP mentioned in the first para as having seen the photo is the same as the Tory MP mentioned in the third who walked out in disgust, in fact it reads to me like they're two different MPs.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Reading that, I discover that





> Lord Ashcroft has said it may be a case of mistaken identity



Conspiracy theory time! Ashcroft is the one who's made the claim, so would have to prove it if there were a libel suit. If he were to lose said suit, then damages would be extreme. But damages from libel suits are tax-free. So it's Cashcroft once again!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

he's a billionaire, he probably owns the publishing house and the law firm who advises it. 



Wilf said:


> I think the position of the publishers is interesting.  In the absence of the picture, the evidence rests on the same source repeating the claim 3 times. I believe it fwiw, but it's a bit flimsy to run with accusing a sitting prime minister of something approaching necro-bestiality.  Wonder if Ashcroft was simply too powerful for them to override what I assume was lawyers advice to leave it out of the book?  All speculation and there are probably other dimensions and players in the story that haven't been mentioned.  Same time, it did seem a bit flimsy as a defensible source. Maybe it simply was a case of getting it out there, even if the story is ultimately trashed.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Worth a read - What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller



Ta. Presumably the rituals were traditionally a rejection of bourgeois niceties by proper toffs, by those too secure in land & titles to have to worry about manners, & only really a threat to the middle classes, to those whose fortunes are tied tentatively to commerce & public office.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a billionaire, he probably owns the publishing house and the law firm who advises it.


Why didn't I think of that.   He does (indirectly now):
Dods buys political publishers from Ashcroft

Strangely enough, when I heard the name of the publishers yesterday, I wondered about that but didn't look into it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

It has probably already been posted but if this was a lad from a rundown housing estate who had performed the same act by now the media would be in a frenzy, the lads parents, teachers and friends would have been pilloried and facing possible criminal charges, leaving said lad with lifelong shame and depression.
Poor kids do something wrong and their actions are classed as depraved and ignorant, rich kids do the same and it's high jinks and tradition.
Bastards!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

I think there's a chance that another publisher would have run with it, balancing the chance of getting sued, reputational damage and all that against increased sales.  But the fact that he indirectly owns the publisher is certainly part of the story.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

Can anyone remind me who it was that said: '' don't start a war with people who buy ink in a barrel''?


----------



## chilango (Sep 22, 2015)

Ultimately it doesn't really matter whether he did it or not.

Nobody has doubted that he could've done it.

...and all those lining up to claim its "normal" or "nothing too bad" etc. have  found their class position frightfully exposed.

Brilliant. 

I'm not sure those behind this had fully comprehended the consequences, longer term, class wise rather than just for Cameron (the Prine Minister who fucked a pig).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Can anyone remind me who it was that said: '' don't start a war with people who buy ink in a barrel''?


I'm saying twain and then googling to check

e2a damn I'm good


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> My point is, that all those who are making a big thing of this are no better than the right-wing press who make a lot of capital out of National Anthem-gate. Tis but a trifling matter


Not true. Not only is it hilarious, but it shines a spotlight on the networks of power and privilege which the ruling classes would rather were kept in the background. _And_ it utterly humiliates Cameron, _and_ exposes the deep rifts in the Conservative party that they've been managing to keep under wraps lately. It isn't at all trifling.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2015)

Although there'll probably be a rift in the Labour party about how to react to it...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

chilango said:


> Ultimately it doesn't really matter whether he did it or not.
> 
> Nobody has doubted that he could've done it.
> 
> ...



interesting that article Bishie posted mentions this, several posts on this thread and a couple of people I've lolled about this irl say the same 'nothing will come of it, they get away with fucking kids, this is small fry'

even the daily mash article is making the same oblique point of how we all kind of knew he was the sort of man who'd fucked a dead pgs head at eton to get in their society


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> My point is, that all those who are making a big thing of this are no better than the right-wing press who make a lot of capital out of National Anthem-gate. Tis but a trifling matter


In casting this as a trifling matter, I think you might be under-estimating the underlying political import of these deliberate revelations. The publication represents one manifestation of the factional, intra-party war of succession amongst the vermin. At the very least the tactic represents some sort of attempt at a 'back-stop' or guarantee that Cameron will not be tempted to reconsider his two-term pledge, (do a Blair). As such it also constitutes part of the overall strategy for easing Cameron aside to allow for the Osborneite victory.

Pig-fucking is funny as...but trivial this ain't.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2015)

Cameron image google has categories 'Young' 'Smiling' 'Wife' 'Selfie' 

no 'Pig'


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Although there'll probably be a rift in the Labour party about how to react to it...


Nah, they'll stay well out, other than skinner having a dig. What could they possibly add to this?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> Not true. Not only is it hilarious, but it shines a spotlight on the networks of power and privilege which the ruling classes would rather were kept in the background. _And_ it utterly humiliates Cameron, _and_ exposes the deep rifts in the Conservative party that they've been managing to keep under wraps lately. It isn't at all trifling.


Of course its hilarious, and has already launched a thousand memes, but i guarantee politically it will have blown over in a couple of days/weeks.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Of course its hilarious, and has already launched a thousand memes, but i guarantee politically it will have blown over in a couple of days/weeks.


In what way? People won't be talking about it perhaps, and Cameron won't have resigned - but it's done real damage, that won't 'blow over'. Whether that damage will be enough to actually change anything, I'm not sure. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

The main difference between US politics and UK politics:  If a US president has consensual sexual liason with a human being, it is a major political scandal that ends up in court.  Our PM fucks a dead pig, and half the country are "yeah, and?" and for the other half of the country it is a lifetime of comedy gold.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Of course its hilarious, and has already launched a thousand memes, but i guarantee politically it will have blown over in a couple of days/weeks.



Well yes apart from any farm-related policies from now on being greeted with "I'm glad the PM has decided to tackle this important issue."


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Of course its hilarious, and has already launched a thousand memes, but i guarantee politically it will have blown over in a couple of days/weeks.


This is part of an on-going strategy that will take a few years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> This is part of an on-going strategy that will take a few years.


First blood. 


(probably the best Rambo film)


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> People that got pissed right up and did regretful things as 18 year olds


But this is the point - it wasn't just a bunch of pissed-up idiots messing around, it was a deliberately planned and thought-out initiation ritual, one which brought the young Cameron into a network of oligarchic power.

Maybe you know people who can relate to that, I certainly don't.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> First blood.
> 
> 
> (probably the best Rambo film)


Yep, though I think the real 'first blood' of this process might have been that 'elephant-trap' question in that Landale interview back in March. Thereafter he was damaged goods, politically.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> But this is the point - it wasn't just a bunch of pissed-up idiots messing around, it was a deliberately planned and thought-out initiation ritual, one which brought the young Cameron into a network of oligarchic power.
> 
> Maybe you know people who can relate to that, I certainly don't.


But we already knew this about him. Good that people should be reminded how vile he was as a student. As was Boris Johnson. But it does seem lots of people who don't relate to such things don't care.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Worth a read - What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller


while Its an excellent piece and I've mailed it wide, I must take umbrage at his use of the term 'skullfucked'. Traditionally thats supposed to be an empty eye socket.

E.g Full Metal Jacket

'I will gouge out your eye and skullfuck you boy!'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yep, though I think the real 'first blood' of this process might have been that 'elephant-trap' question in that Landale interview back in March. Thereafter he was damaged goods, politically.



What was the question?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What was the question?


David Cameron 'won't serve third term' if re-elected - BBC News


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

Patteran said:


> Ta. Presumably the rituals were traditionally a rejection of bourgeois niceties by proper toffs, by those too secure in land & titles to have to worry about manners, & only really a threat to the middle classes, to those whose fortunes are tied tentatively to commerce & public office.



Why choose a pigs head? That choice doesn't just reject 'bourgeois niceties'; it also sends out another message.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> As we can see with the media, they won't make too much of it cos with only a few exceptions they're all part of the same fucking gang.



Or simply that it's all a load of bollocks without the photo?


Idris2002 said:


> But this is the point - it wasn't just a bunch of pissed-up idiots messing around, it was a deliberately planned and thought-out initiation ritual, one which brought the young Cameron into a network of oligarchic power.
> 
> Maybe you know people who can relate to that, I certainly don't.



Am I missing something...Like some Emperors new clothes thing...Surely no-one (outside of the internettery piggate empire), sans pictures, actually believes it to be true?

I mean, for your average Tory voter, it's all a bit easier (and probable) to assume it's a revenge jackanory made up by a bitter rival, surely?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Or simply that it's all a load of bollocks without the photo?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something...Like some Emperors new clothes thing...*Surely no-one (outside of the internettery piggate empire), sans pictures, actually believes it to be true?*
> ...



I haven't spoken to anyone yet who doesn't think it is either true, probably true or possibly true...it is believable and that could be hugely damaging.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Why choose a pigs head? That choice doesn't just reject 'bourgeois niceties'; it also sends out another message.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



You've alluded to this twice, can you just spell this other message out.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Why choose a pigs head?


Because it was the easiest head to get hold of? 

Because it's a good size to get a good grip?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But we already knew this about him. Good that people should be reminded how vile he was as a student. As was Boris Johnson. But it does seem lots of people who don't relate to such things don't care.



Yup.  Its exactly what a lot of people expect these sort of people to get up to.

The idea that people were unaware of all these weird private school rituals, clubs and how power works is a bit bizarre frankly.  The weirdness of poshy's and all their little clubs has been a staple of TV drama for since TV's were invented.  We all know what they get up to, this is pretty much exactly what I expected, quite frankly I suspected a lot worse.  Where is the photo of him burning a £50 note in front of a homeless person (a Bullingdon Club favourite)?


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You've alluded to this twice, can you just spell this other message out.



Oh, c'mon. Think of examples of, for example, pigs' heads being nailed to the doors of religious buildings... _Think_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Because it was the easiest head to get hold of?
> 
> Because it's a good size to get a good grip?



bit convoluted but- a jewish person wouldn't fuck a dead pigs mouth. The club/school/class come from a background of a family history riddled with anti-semitic paranioa and conspiracy theory- lets not forget how the _protocols _duped half the ruling classes of europe., and more besides. What does power fear more than percieved infiltration by others- the enemy without is under control but what about the secret jew within!


could be way off beam tho


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Epona said:


> The main difference between US politics and UK politics:  If a US president has consensual sexual liason with a human being, it is a major political scandal that ends up in court.  Our PM fucks a dead pig, and half the country are "yeah, and?" and for the other half of the country it is a lifetime of comedy gold.



Except of course he almost certainly didn't fuck it, it works better for the comedy angle but it probably didn't happen.  This is all a hilarious distraction.  If you really want to compare sex scandals you could consider why a leading tory MP is allowed to have super injunctions out to prevent the press from reporting on his illegitimate children.  In the US Clinton got dragged across the coals for a fling, in the UK wealthy and powerful people can use the courts to prevent their dirty laundry coming out, now that is a scandal.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit convoluted but- a jewish person wouldn't fuck a dead pigs mouth.


Do the kosher rules specify which dead animals' mouths one is allowed to insert one's tool into? 

Don't doubt that the twats were _inter alia_ anti-semitic cunts.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Or simply that it's all a load of bollocks without the photo?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something...Like some Emperors new clothes thing...Surely no-one (outside of the internettery piggate empire), sans pictures, actually believes it to be true?
> ...


Are you placing yourself outside of _the internettery piggate empire? _Are you saying you think the allegation untrue?

I don't know about any _average Tory voter(s), _but my old Mum & Dad, (both working class, former deferential tory voters), are appalled and somewhat dis-orientated by this story.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

laptop said:


> Oh, c'mon. Think of examples of, for example, pigs' heads being nailed to the doors of religious buildings... _Think_.



Yeah, I can think thanks, but I don't want to assume what someone _might_ be suggesting when they could just easily say so.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit convoluted but- a jewish person wouldn't fuck a dead pigs mouth. The club/school/class come from a background of a family history riddled with anti-semitic paranioa and conspiracy theory- lets not forget how the _protocols _duped half the ruling classes of europe., and more besides. What does power fear more than percieved infiltration by others- the enemy without is under control but what about the secret jew within!
> 
> 
> could be way off beam tho



Not way off beam at all.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Why choose a pigs head? That choice doesn't just reject 'bourgeois niceties'; it also sends out another message.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Perhaps just because a Pig's head is easier to get hold of from the butchers?  Maybe they had a suckling pig on the table, it seems like the sort of thing they would have for lunch.  Or maybe there is some deep and sinister double meaning.....mwha mwha ha.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Perhaps just because a Pig's head is easier to get hold of from the butchers?


This seems the easiest explanation to me.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are you placing yourself outside of _the internettery piggate empire? _Are you saying you think the allegation untrue?
> 
> I don't know about any _average Tory voter(s), _but my old Mum & Dad, (both working class, former deferential tory voters), are appalled and somewhat dis-orientated by this story.



Not at all - I'm saying it might as well be (without a picture). Not that the last few days hasn't been full of lol's , but for an actual career defining teardown (that he richly deserves), it needs more.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This seems the easiest explanation to me.



Yeah, anyone who knows Oxford will know the Covered Market.  I've seen quite a few pigs heads in the butchers there.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit convoluted but- a jewish person wouldn't fuck a dead pigs mouth. The club/school/class come from a background of a family history riddled with anti-semitic paranioa and conspiracy theory- lets not forget how the _protocols _duped half the ruling classes of europe., and more besides. What does power fear more than percieved infiltration by others- the enemy without is under control but what about the secret jew within!
> 
> could be way off beam tho



This *could* be true, though I'd be wary of accepting any assertion that it *must* be true without a little historical background about when etc the pig's head fucking ritual originated.

And I suppose it begs the question - if you were dreaming up a similar ritual which had all the shocking taboo-breaking without the cultural-religious undercurrents, what animal would you choose instead of a pig?

ETA: that question is more for Louis MacNeice, TBF


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Not at all - I'm saying it might as well be (without a picture). Not that the last few days hasn't been full of lol's , but for an actual career defining teardown (that he richly deserves), it needs more.


It's part of the 'teardown', though.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I can think thanks, but I don't want to assume what someone _might_ be suggesting.



Sorry for being a little coy about this. I'm not saying that the originators of this ritual (if it exists) were necessarily being consciously anti-Semitic. What I am saying is that their particular choice of dead animal head has huge cultural resonances; resonances which they either embraced or didn't give a toss about.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Do the kosher rules specify which dead animals' mouths one is allowed to insert one's tool into?
> 
> Don't doubt that the twats were _inter alia_ anti-semitic cunts.





andysays said:


> This *could* be true, though I'd be wary of accepting any assertion that it *must* be true without a little historical background about when etc the pig's head fucking ritual originated.
> 
> And I suppose it begs the question - if you were dreaming up a similar ritual which had all the shocking taboo-breaking without the cultural-religious undercurrents, what animal would you choose instead of a pig?



I dunno, was speculating. But you know how long the ruling classes have been anti semite conspiracy nuts for right? The protocols were a culmination of deep running strands- try 'warrant for genocide' by cohn for deeper details. The gavestone society may have been going a few hundred years (for all I know) but then so has upper class raging racist paranoia


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Sorry for being a little coy about this. I'm not saying that the originators of this ritual (if it exists) were necessarily being consciously anti-Semitic. What I am saying is that their particular choice of dead animal head has huge cultural resonances; resonances which they either embraced or didn't give a toss about.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Yeah, one of the reasons I didn't want to assume was the sensitivities with the issues you mention. It does indeed have pretty weird and nasty echoes, but I'd be a bit wary about assuming that was intended with this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a stretch, tbh. Fucking a pig's head as an anti-Semitic gesture. 

Yeah, take that Jews! Uh Uh Uh Aaahhh


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The gavestone society may have been going a few hundred years (for all I know) but then so has upper class raging racist paranoia



Nah. Founded 1977 (unless that's a misdirection - I'll get my tinfoil).

For maximum outrage, a pig seems ideal. A hagfish is harder to get hold of, and doesn't have the religious _frisson_ (which is equally anti-Muslim).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's a stretch, tbh. Fucking a pig's head as an anti-Semitic gesture.
> 
> Yeah, take that Jews! Uh Uh Uh Aaahhh



no to exclude the secret jew from your power group because they infiltrate every strata y'know etc etc

just speculation though as I say. We don't even know if they use a fresh head each year for the new intake or if they have some old stuffed relic head with a toff-humour name


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I dunno, was speculating. But you know how long the ruling classes have been anti semite conspiracy nuts for right? The protocols were a culmination of deep running strands- try 'warrant for genocide' by cohn for deeper details. The gavestone society may have been going a few hundred years (for all I know) but then so has upper class raging racist paranoia



Yeah, I know and accept all that, and I wasn't really criticising you for speculating on what someone else originally suggested, without being willing to spell out what he was actually on about.

I just find it amusing that (perhaps inevitably) there are now these second and third level speculations going on about the meaning of this shit - another twist in the tail, as it were


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Perhaps just because a Pig's head is easier to get hold of from the butchers?  Maybe they had a suckling pig on the table, it seems like the sort of thing they would have for lunch.  Or maybe there is some deep and sinister double meaning.....mwha mwha ha.



Purportedly they can arrange for a live sex show in the middle of wood, so I suspect the sons of the super rich wouldn't have a problem getting hold of a sheep or calf's head.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Purportedly they can arrange for a live sex show in the middle of wood, so I suspect the sons of the super rich wouldn't have a problem getting hold of a sheep or calf's head.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Sheep's jaws would be a bit too small, I would suggest. 

/must stop thinking about this...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 22, 2015)

Apols if we've had this.

What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller


----------



## Patteran (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Why choose a pigs head? That choice doesn't just reject 'bourgeois niceties'; it also sends out another message.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



I was thinking more generally about traditions of provocative initiations, rather than the specific. Why a pig's head? Used to dress fancy banqueting tables so readily available from the college kitchen or a local butcher? Are there anti-Semitic implications?

Edited to add - now seen your later posts.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Sorry for being a little coy about this. I'm not saying that the originators of this ritual (if it exists) were necessarily being consciously anti-Semitic. What I am saying is that their particular choice of dead animal head has huge cultural resonances; resonances which they either embraced or didn't give a toss about.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



I'm really not sure either way, and much of the appeal and reasoning could lurk in the unconscious. 

One thing for certain is that Jewish and Islamic voters may well take an even dimmer view of the purported event.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

laptop said:


> Nah. Founded 1977 (unless that's a misdirection - I'll get my tinfoil).
> 
> *For maximum outrage, a pig seems ideal.* A hagfish is harder to get hold of, and doesn't have the religious _frisson_ (which is equally anti-Muslim).



Spot on! And the anti-Semitic echoes contribute to that maximum outrage.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> much of the appeal and reasoning could lurk in the unconscious.


Sometimes a pig's head is just a pig's head...


----------



## chilango (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sometimes a pig's head is just a pig's head...



Except when it's got a future Prime Minister's cock in it.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sometimes a pig's head is just a pig's head...



Just to take this a little further, there are many other examples of a pig's head being used either symbolically or for shock value. Two which immediately spring to my mind are the pig's head on a stick in "Lord of the Flies" and the punk band Eater, who included chopping up a pig's head on stage at least once during their brief existence.

Would anyone like to speculate about the poosible anti-semitic nature of those or other examples?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sometimes a pig's head is just a pig's head...


Maybe, but in a society that purposefully sets out to 'other' subordinate groups of people..who knows?



> Speaking to the biographers, one Tory MP said he had been asked to join the Bullingdon Club but walked out of the first event in disgust and considered it was all about “despising poor people”


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

((((Raisa))))


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Maybe, but in a society that purposefully sets out to 'other' subordinate groups of people..who knows?
> 
> ​


And this 'all about despising poor people' is what's important, no? And we already knew this about them, and Cameron and Johnson.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

> A Met spokesman said: "When the horse was returned, Raisa was regarded by officers from Mounted Branch to be in *a poor but not serious condition*."


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> pig's head on a stick in "Lord of the Flies"



heads/skulls on sticks as a fetish/warning are older than fire. probably

some punks and metallers like to fuck around with dead animal corpses on stage, its their thing- marylin mansons early gigs apparently resembled a charnel house

I think we can rule those examples clean of suspicious semiotics


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Sorry for being a little coy about this. I'm not saying that the originators of this ritual (if it exists) were necessarily being consciously anti-Semitic. What I am saying is that their particular choice of dead animal head has huge cultural resonances; resonances which they either embraced or didn't give a toss about.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Indeed. Things don't have to have been intended for other meanings to be there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


> 'The Chipping Norton Set' - dead pig face fucker, dead child's phone tapper, producer assaulter, cheese cunt...



You left out the phone tapper's spousal battery.


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Only for those who've finished breakfast



It may have been just a drunken accident that they didn't have Hameron put a crucifix up his bum for an alternate outrage.

Perhaps it's as much about the initiate renouncing their previous taboos in favour of the boys' club.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


>



Wasn't Nehru reputed to have formed the creamy centre of a Battenburg sandwich?


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

A pig's head to me symbolises someone killed a pig.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Still think this is one of the best bits of the day - a national newspaper having a straightfaced discussion of_ whether it's legal for the Prime Minister to have fucked a dead pig in the face:_
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...unding-david-camerons-biography-10510743.html
> What's next, will the Cambridge Law Journal pull together an eminent panel to settle this tricky issue?



"*Sticky* issue", surely?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 22, 2015)

Blizzpig is not amused


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 22, 2015)

finally, the 'receiver' comes forward.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> A pig's head to me symbolises someone killed a pig.



TBF that's not merely symbolic, it's directly representative of the fact. If we were being unkind, we could say that putting his pecker in the mouth of the pig's head was symbolic of Cameron's contempt for established norms of behaviour - something reinforced by the behaviour of his fellow club-members in both the Piers Gaveston and the Bullingdon.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

The club is named after a supposed male lover of a king. It is restricted to 12 male members. Said 12 members show off their members to one another in wanking rituals. And its motto is 'Certainly I do not remember that I have heard of any man who loved another like this'.

If the pig's head symbolises anything, it is the head of another man, surely.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

Russell Brand used to knock about with a pig's head in a dolly's pushchair called Antwon Showbusiness


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The club is named after a supposed male lover of a king. It is restricted to 12 male members. Said 12 members show off their members to one another in wanking rituals. And its motto is 'Certainly I do not remember that I have heard of any man who loved another like this'.
> 
> If the pig's head symbolises anything, it is the head of another man, surely.



Symbols can have more than one meaning.


----------



## treelover (Sep 22, 2015)

> With councils being outsourced, NHS crisis, Workfare, “Fit for work” assessments you’re turning this demo into a big family fun day out… ! You’re part of the problem with dumbing down by focussing on this bait which distracts from the REAL issues! You’re giving Socialists a bad name! Bloody fools! Corbyn wouldn’t waste his time on this pig gate nonsense!
> 
> Cameron's Pig Gate - Demo competition




Rees and Co(Peoples Assembly) are running a pig mask comp at the Tory Party Conference demo, like the above , without being po faced, etc, I think it will detract from the very serious issues including loss of life, here and abroad..


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2015)

If you are going to use an animal head for an initiation ceremony, a pig's head is the easiest to get hold of.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

> you’re giving Socialists a bad name! Bloody fools! Corbyn wouldn’t waste his time on this pig gate nonsense!



Corbyn is now to be referenced as arbiter of Correct Thought and he Keeper of The True Socialist Flame now I see. Fucking hell


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

marty21 said:


> If you are going to use an animal head for an initiation ceremony, a pig's head is the easiest to get hold of.



There you go - Marty strikes me as someone who speaks from wide experience here


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

marty21 said:


> If you are going to use an animal head for an initiation ceremony, a pig's head is the easiest to get hold of.


In more ways than one...


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In more ways than one...


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The club is named after a supposed male lover of a king... its motto is 'Certainly I do not remember that I have heard of any man who loved another like this'.



So the name isn't just a random Shakespearean reference, but it fully aware of quite how gay it is? Hmmm.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF that's not merely symbolic, it's directly representative of the fact.



Oh, I know 

I was just glibly responding to whoever mentioned the punk band "Eater", mostly because I've never heard of them.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 22, 2015)

treelover said:


> Rees and Co(Peoples Assembly) are running a pig mask comp at the Tory Party Conference demo, like the above , without being po faced, etc, I think it will detract from the very serious issues including loss of life, here and abroad..


I agree... I for one think it is extremely childish to constantly make lame jokes and puns about this alleged incident.

You'd never catch me making a pig gag.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Patteran said:


> What are the motivations for this, for Ashcroft & Dacre? Why humiliate Cameron, rather than allow him to see out his term elegantly? Revenge for supposed Cabinet snub & Leverson? Demonstrating their kingmaker & breaker ability & influence before the new Tory leader campaign?



For Dacre, it could be something as simple as not getting the peerage he feels he deserves, with a bit of spice added by the fact of him making himself look the goat at Leveson.
Ashcroft - well, he's always been hot to trot for revenge on his enemies, so this is just an exquisite example of his usual behaviour. The irony is that he'd have made a great Chief Whip for the Tories - he's excellent at turning up dirt on people *and* on SUBTLY applying the Chinese burn.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I see the Express has gone full Pravda with its front page story about a miracle anti aging drug. Lickspittle paper



Hardly surprising, though. It's open knowledge that Desmond has been desirous of becoming Lord Desmond of Asian Babes for years. His dalliance with funding UKIP though, has fucked his chances unless he sends some more coin to Conservative Central Office, or otherwise does them favours.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm saying twain and then googling to check
> 
> e2a damn I'm good



It was in reference to Hearst and Roosevelt wasn't it?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

Too big an opportunity to just post on Football forum. Have any of you got it in you to be immortalised in footy folklore?

Whose fans will have the best/funniest Hameron chant/song this weekend?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont buy the idea its a deliberate distraction. Surely if you want to distract people from what cunts the tories are a bestiality scandal is a fairly high risk strategy?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think it's deliberate distraction... but I would not be surprised if they sneaked controversial stuff out under the PR cloak it provides.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 22, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I agree... I for one think it is extremely childish to constantly make lame jokes and puns about this alleged incident.
> 
> You'd never catch me making a pig gag.



'Did he make a dead pig gag, Sam?' 
'No, Dave - you did'.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 22, 2015)

My daughter has just texted me asking if I've heard about piggate with a link to cassetteboy


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> This *could* be true, though I'd be wary of accepting any assertion that it *must* be true without a little historical background about when etc the pig's head fucking ritual originated.



It didn't "originate" as anything except a display of conspicuous (but rather tame) depravity. These Piers Gaveston members may have thought they were deliciously corrupt, but they were hardly "The One Hundred and Twenty Days of Sodom", more "Carry On Camping" (pun intended). even their _double entendre_ motto, with its hints of member homosexuality, it's tame.
It would, however, serve to keep Muslims and Jews in their place - although Nat Rothschild appears to have passed the membership initiation. Perhaps the dead animal to be desecrated was chosen based on availability, and Rothschild had to fuck an oven-ready chicken?



> And I suppose it begs the question - if you were dreaming up a similar ritual which had all the shocking taboo-breaking without the cultural-religious undercurrents, what animal would you choose instead of a pig?



In order to create an unbreakable bond between fellow members of the ruling class? A human animal. That would be genuinely shocking enough to keep all lips sealed, particularly if the victim were "disposed of" afterwards.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Just to take this a little further, there are many other examples of a pig's head being used either symbolically or for shock value. Two which immediately spring to my mind are the pig's head on a stick in "Lord of the Flies" and the punk band Eater, who included chopping up a pig's head on stage at least once during their brief existence.
> 
> Would anyone like to speculate about the poosible anti-semitic nature of those or other examples?



Andy Blade attributed the pig's head at occasional Eater gigs to being the cheapest available "nasty" thing to chop up on stage, and the fact that it was more recognisable than a bucket of liver.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Oh, I know
> 
> I was just glibly responding to whoever mentioned the punk band "Eater", mostly because I've never heard of them.



They were only around for a couple of years. Don't have much of a recorded legacy, but they did gig like crazy around London and the south-east in 76-78. I saw them a couple times at the Fulham Greyhound and the Hope and Anchor. I reckon they supported or played on the same bill as about three quarters of the bands in the first wave of UK Punk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

treelover said:


> Rees and Co(Peoples Assembly) are running a pig mask comp at the Tory Party Conference demo, like the above , without being po faced, etc, I think it will detract from the very serious issues including loss of life, here and abroad..


thank you for your contribution


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

KeeperofDragons said:


> My daughter has just texted me asking if I've heard about piggate with a link to cassetteboy



Made me chuckle


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm sure that any oinking or grunting will be met by "see how all the lefties can't debate the real issues facing the country ..."

like not joining in with "long shall she reign over us", and whether someone's shirt is buttoned up


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Cassettboy video yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Has anyone seen the Cassettboy video yet?



Yes on the last page and this one too


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Has anyone seen the Cassettboy video yet?



No, perhaps someone should post it to this thread?  About once a page would be ideal.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They were only around for a couple of years. Don't have much of a recorded legacy, but they did gig like crazy around London and the south-east in 76-78. I saw them a couple times at the Fulham Greyhound and the Hope and Anchor. I reckon they supported or played on the same bill as about three quarters of the bands in the first wave of UK Punk.



They were on the "Live at at the Roxy" album as well iirc.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> ..It would, however, serve to keep Muslims and Jews in their place - although Nat Rothschild appears to have passed the membership initiation...



That was something I was wondering about, whether it actually did equate to a blanket "no Jews" rule. 

Maybe in the end, money really is more important...


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Andy Blade attributed the pig's head at occasional Eater gigs to being the cheapest available "nasty" thing to chop up on stage, and the fact that it was more recognisable than a bucket of liver.



I thought you might know


----------



## campanula (Sep 22, 2015)

Our local butcher is endlessly obliging...
After my obstreporous next-door neighbours 'cursed' me (lots of standing at our facing kitchen windows flashing a medallion at me) I retaliated by buying 2 bulls eyes from the butcher and ceremoniously decorating their car bonnet with them - I also descended, I am afraid to say, into farce by staging a 'black mass, with a mate's victor ludorum trophy cup and a lot of red paint - did request a chicken head but could only get feet...and only stopped short of hanging effigies on the washing line. Pig's heads always available, cooked or raw.
Am now worried that my  appropriation of (dead)animal part's means I am now some sort of Tory.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They were only around for a couple of years. Don't have much of a recorded legacy, but they did gig like crazy around London and the south-east in 76-78. I saw them a couple times at the Fulham Greyhound and the Hope and Anchor. I reckon they supported or played on the same bill as about three quarters of the bands in the first wave of UK Punk.



Early days these lads, saw them with The Lurkers and The Boys as I recall.
Fkn manic!

Edit:
Got Lock it up on 12'' in the infamous 77 box!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> I thought you might know



Good old-fashioned theatre. They weren't musically brilliant, but they were energetic and their music was entertaining.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> That was something I was wondering about, whether it actually did equate to a blanket "no Jews" rule.
> 
> *Maybe in the end, money really is more important.*..



Yep...that and power.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Early days these lads, saw them with The Lurkers and The Boys as I recall.
> Fkn manic!


I saw them with The Damned playing support once. I think I lost about 5lb in weight through pogoing at that gig!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good old-fashioned theatre. They weren't musically brilliant, but they were energetic and their music was entertaining.



Here you go:



Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I saw them with The Damned playing support once. I think I lost about 5lb in weight through pogoing at that gig!



The Damned supporting Eater?  I doubt it.  The other way around maybe.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Yep...that and power.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Power and the retention thereof.

As a signifier of how that power works, I've found the behaviour of some of their non-clubbed contemporaries and successors quite interesting. Toby Young, for example, appears to be just as eager to kiss their arses as he was during his sojourn at university.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good old-fashioned theatre. They weren't musically brilliant, but they were energetic and their music was entertaining.



As immortalised by Don Letts


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I saw them with The Damned playing support once. I think I lost about 5lb in weight through pogoing at that gig!



Standing near the front you ended up gaining five pounds of stage bound spit!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> The Damned supporting Eater?  I doubt it.  The other way around maybe.



fuck off, dwyer.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> fuck off, dwyer.



You really hate being called on your bullshit eh?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Standing near the front you ended up gaining five pounds of stage bound spit!



Still better than fucking a dead pig!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Headline of the day. Dave has fucked the economy with his tadger
*British Prime Minister David Cameron’s penis could cost UK employers MILLIONS today*
British Prime Minister David Cameron’s penis could cost UK employers MILLIONS today | Journal Telegraph


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Standing near the front you ended up gaining five pounds of stage bound spit!



Unfortunately true!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You really hate being called on your bullshit eh?



It's not bullshit.
The only bullshit is you scumming up another thread with your childish accusations.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> The Damned supporting Eater?  I doubt it.  The other way around maybe.



He's right Phil, they were supported by The Buzzcocks as well.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not bullshit.



Everything you say is bullshit.  Pretty much by definition actually.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> He's right Phil, they were supported by The Buzzcocks as well.



You'll probably now be accused of being a sockpuppet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Everything you say is bullshit.  Pretty much by definition actually.



And yet you've never stood up any of your claims, have you? Not against me, or against anyone else you've tried to monster.
You're like ern - a caricature of what you once were, shouting the odds.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Everything you say is bullshit.  Pretty much by definition actually.



Oh, the ironing.


----------



## pesh (Sep 22, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Has anyone seen the Cassettboy video yet?


just under a million people in just under a day


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You'll probably now be accused of being a sockpuppet.



I've been called worse and I have never had a close sexual encounter with a dead pig!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 22, 2015)

Personally, I find everyone making jokes about what Mr Cameron is alleged to have done very immature.

You would never catch me making a pig gag.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You'll probably now be accused of being a sockpuppet.



I just hope that phildwyer doesn't discover this wiki page about Eater which confirms they were supported by Buzzcocks and The Damned (as well as Johnny Moped, The Lurkers and Sham 69, apparently) or you'll both be accused of planting false info there in preparation for refuting phil's little attack. Funny to see that this attack is based on nothing more than his "doubt", which clearly trumps everything else...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Oh, the ironing.



Indeed.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> I just hope that phildwyer doesn't discover this wiki page about Eater which confirms they were supported by Buzzcocks and The Damned (as well as Johnny Moped, The Lurkers and Sham 69, apparently) or you'll both be accused of planting false info there in preparation for refuting phil's little attack. Funny to see that this attack is based on nothing more than his "doubt", which clearly trumps everything else...



Aha, that confirms where Panda got his info.  His usual source.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> I just hope that phildwyer doesn't discover this wiki page about Eater which confirms they were supported by Buzzcocks and The Damned (as well as Johnny Moped, The Lurkers and Sham 69, apparently) or you'll both be accused of planting false info there in preparation for refuting phil's little attack. Funny to see that this attack is based on nothing more than his "doubt", which clearly trumps everything else...


Always. phil is the fount of all knowledge, after all. 

I'm surprised about Sham, as they were probably the most popular (in terms of having broader appeal beyond punks) even then. Still, they probably took whatever gigs they were offered.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

I was just wondering, thread contributors- would you stick your bits in a dead pigs mouth for money and if so how much? you don't have to be aroused or anything- just 60 seconds with your junk in the mouth, no photos


I recon 3k would be my fee.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Aha, that confirms where Panda got his info.  His usual source.



Says the person who tried to monster a Freemason off of this site with his Masonic "knowledge". Knowledge which you got from wikipedia and conspiracy sites.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Always. phil is the fount of all knowledge, after all.



Alright, so you were at the Roxy in January 1977.  When you were eleven years old.  I congratulate you on your maturity.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just wondering, thread contributors- would you stick your bits in a dead pigs mouth for money and if so how much? you don't have to be aroused or anything- just 60 seconds with your junk in the mouth, no photos
> 
> 
> I recon 3k would be my fee.



Would the pig's head still be attached to the body, or would the neck be an oozing stump?


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 22, 2015)

Can you not do this tedious shit Dwyer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Alright, so you were at the Roxy in January 1977.  When you were eleven years old.  I congratulate you on your maturity.



11 years old?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Would the pig's head still be attached to the body, or would the neck be an oozing stump?


the latter. Cooked and cooled though so no ooze


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Can you not do this tedious shit Dwyer.



He won't stop. He can't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the latter. Cooked and cooled though so no ooze



Nah. I'm out.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2015)

Can people on here arguing about who supported who or whatever at a gig in the '70s please go somewhere else and do it?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Headline of the day. Dave has fucked the economy with his tadger
> *British Prime Minister David Cameron’s penis could cost UK employers MILLIONS today*
> British Prime Minister David Cameron’s penis could cost UK employers MILLIONS today | Journal Telegraph


Yeah I had to check my phone and send texts instead of phoning people because every time I did there was crackling on the line...


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You really hate being called on your bullshit eh?



Oh piss off you joyless turd.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> 11 years old?



According to your past claims.  But then we know how much value to place on those.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just wondering, thread contributors- would you stick your bits in a dead pigs mouth for money and if so how much? you don't have to be aroused or anything- just 60 seconds with your junk in the mouth, no photos
> 
> 
> I recon 3k would be my fee.



With or without an audience?


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just wondering, thread contributors- would you stick your bits in a dead pigs mouth for money and if so how much? you don't have to be aroused or anything- just 60 seconds with your junk in the mouth, no photos
> 
> 
> I recon 3k would be my fee.



Cash? I'd do it just to be part of a posh gang.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 22, 2015)

fuck off, dwyer/


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> With or without an audience?


there would have to be an observer of course, else you could just say you'd done it and collect your wedge


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah I had to check my phone and send texts instead of phoning people because every time I did there was crackling on the line...



"One employment lawyer has received thousands of phone calls from employers claiming workers are slacking off checking news about piggate"

No mention on the millions of pounds wasted on employment lawyers on this shit.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Always. phil is the fount of all knowledge, after all.
> 
> I'm surprised about Sham, as they were probably the most popular (in terms of having broader appeal beyond punks) even then. Still, they probably took whatever gigs they were offered.



If you look on the interweb you can find evidence that the Damned also supported the Troggs!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Aha, that confirms where Panda got his info.  His usual source.



What's *your* source on the subject phil? other than your "doubt", which some of us might not be inclined to take as definitive proof on this or any other matter...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there would have to be an observer of course, else you could just say you'd done it and collect your wedge



A score would do it for me, with the condition I get to keep the head to snack on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> According to your past claims.  But then we know how much value to place on those.



Nope. I've mentioned my birth year on 3 threads in the last 12 years on Urban. 
Have you been playing "facebook detective"? My name on there is false. The accurate details being the school I attended. Are you still sore about me deep-sixing your friend request?

You probably have no idea at all how unintentionally entertaining you are.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A score would do it for me, with the condition I get to keep the head to snack on.


its people like you who are driving down rates in the necrozoophilia game


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A score would do it for me, with the condition I get to keep the head to snack on.



Fried pig cheek!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> If you look on the interweb you can find evidence that the Damned also supported the Troggs!
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



They did? That must have some sort of weird culture clash!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there would have to be an observer of course, else you could just say you'd done it and collect your wedge



And *you* would just happen to be around to offer to observe, I suppose?


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> If you look on the interweb you can find evidence that the Damned also supported the Troggs!
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



They also toured with Marc Bolan/T Rex, though I don't think any pigs were involved


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They did? That must have some sort of weird culture clash!



Not as weird as Dr Feelgood and Mink De Ville, I hope!
Or even more weird, Slade supported by Steely Dan, in 1972, my mukka Charlie swears by it!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> They also toured with Marc Bolan/T Rex, though I don't think any pigs were involved



I knew about Bolan. Probably kept backstage _kosher_ - hope so,anyway!


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Not as weird as Dr Feelgood and Mink De Ville, I hope!



In a world where Rage Against The Machine supported U2, nothing surprises me.

ETA Even the Prime Minister fucking a dead pig.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Not as weird as Dr Feelgood and Mink De Ville, I hope!
> Or even more weird, Slade supported by Steely Dan, in 1972, my mukka Charlie swears by it!



I can't even imagine a Feelgoods/Mink De Ville bill working!


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,



Edited my previous post to keep things on point.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,



In the mouth of an amputated pig head, mind.
Now I'm pondering whether Bret Easton Ellis got the idea for Patrick Bateman's skull-fucking from rumours he heard from former Rhodes Scholars...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,



Just one more; I saw Dire Straits support Talking Heads at the Top Rank in Brighton.

Cheers and back to piggate - Louis MacNeice


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,



Piss off.

The Angelic Upstarts used to do that pig's head thing too.  Not the blow-job, the other thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> This is undignified could we please go back to discussing Cameron sticking his cock in a dead pigs mouth,


a live pig would have taken the bait


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I can't even imagine a Feelgoods/Mink De Ville bill working!



It was on the tour that spawned the live album Stupidity. I was there and if you play the album backwards it says guess who fucked a dead pig's head!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Morrissey is now on his case

Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> It was on the tour that spawned the live album Stupidity. I was there and if you play the album backwards it says guess who fucked a dead pig's head!


and the white album. if you play 'piggies' backwards it says 'cameron the pig fucker'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Morrissey is now on his case
> 
> Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM


resignation? too little too late


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Morrissey is now on his case
> 
> Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM



That's it, Game Over!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Morrissey is now on his case
> 
> Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM



what morrissey complaining about he not like he eat it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> what morrissey complaining about he not like he eat it


*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> It was on the tour that spawned the live album Stupidity. I was there and if you play the album backwards it says guess who fucked a dead pig's head!


There must be a thread on unlikely gig combos? If not, why not?
I was tempted to mention the Chas & Dave/Todd Rundgren/Zeppelin bill at Knebworth...but thought better of it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

George Orwell wrote,
Four legs good but a head on a sofa is better!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Actually Morrissey goes as far as comparing him to Jimmy Saville!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> *shakes fist at sky*


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> *shakes fist at sty*


ftfy


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

This has to be the thread of the year?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and the white album. if you play 'piggies' backwards it says 'cameron the pig fucker'



I thought it said "McCartney takes it up the garden path".
I suppose we hear what we want to hear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> This has to be the thread of the year?


and not just the year


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I thought it said "McCartney takes it up the garden path".
> I suppose we hear what we want to hear.


that's 30 seconds into 'revolution 9'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> resignation? too little too late



Steven is going soft in his old age. A decade ago he'd have been demanding Cameron's immediate self-immolation. 

(((((Mozza)))))


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> This has to be the thread of the year?



Too much pork, not enough beef.

It has potential though.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Morrissey is now on his case
> 
> Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM



He made some choice remarks about Cameron - as well as some pro-Corbyn ones - when he played in Hull on Friday night.  Corbyn not singing 'God Save the Queen' certainly seemed to meet with his approval.   One wonders what he'd have said if the pig-fucking thing had been known about then!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> There must be a thread on unlikely gig combos? If not, why not?
> I was tempted to mention the Chas & Dave/Todd Rundgren/Zeppelin bill at Knebworth...but thought better of it.



What the fuck were Chas and Dave doing, playing with those tossers?


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Morrissey is now on his case
> 
> Morrissey calls for David Cameron to resign if dead pig allegations are true | NME.COM


He's done enough by providing the original adapted into Pigmouth Strikes Again.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Steven is going soft in his old age. A decade ago he'd have been demanding Cameron's immediate self-immolation.
> 
> (((((Mozza)))))



And if you ever need self-immolation, just meet me in the alley by the railway station...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

the timing in the year's good too: the working title for my drama about this is 'last of the summer swine'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> And if you ever need self-immolation, just meet me in the alley by the railway station...


have a like for your username


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> This has to be the thread of the year?



Certainly thread of the wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> He made some choice remarks about Cameron - as well as some pro-Corbyn ones - when he played in Hull on Friday night.  Corbyn not singing 'God Save the Queen' certainly seemed to meet with his approval.   One wonders what he'd have said if the pig-fucking thing had been known about then!



Perhaps he'd have done a cover version of Adam and the Antz' "Never Trust A Man with Egg on His Face", retitled "Never Trust a Man with Pork on His Cock"?


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> have a like for your username



Why thank you, Sir.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

so when's the piggy cameron going to get his damn' good whacking?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps he'd have done a cover version of Adam and the Antz' "Never Trust A Man with Egg on His Face", retitled "Never Trust a Man with Pork on His Cock"?



Or adapted one of his own songs, maybe?  Y'know, Squeal Around the Fountain, The World is Full of Crashing Boars, Pig-fuckers of the World Unite...


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Never Trust A Man with Egg on His Face", retitled "Never Trust a Man with Pork on His Cock"



..."Never Trust A Man With A Pig At Third Base"?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll Never Want To Be Part Of A Club That You Have To Fuck Pig's Heads To Join.WAV

For poptyping


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They did? That must have some sort of weird culture clash!



Nah, that was early 80s when Culture Club supported The Clash.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

Unlikely Gig Combos

Now let's get back to mouth-fucking dead pigs please


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Or adapted one of his own songs, maybe?  Y'know, Squeal Around the Fountain, The World is Full of Crashing Boars, Pig-fuckers of the World Unite...



There is a light that never goes snout

How soon is sow?

Stop me if you think that you've heard I've fucked a boar


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> There is a light that never goes snout
> 
> How soon is sow?
> 
> Stop me if you think that you've heard I've fucked a boar


heaven knows i'm miserable sow


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Or adapted one of his own songs, maybe?  Y'know, Squeal Around the Fountain, The World is Full of Crashing Boars, Pig-fuckers of the World Unite...



Last of the Famous International Pigboys.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

all on the album 'strange ways here we come'


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Blair would have   laughed nervously and left - hes far too calculating to be so compromised.



Yeah but he'd have sneaked back in later when they were all drunk and hid it up his coat and took it home with him . Or got Campbell to nick it for him .


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> no to exclude the secret jew from your power group because they infiltrate every strata y'know etc etc
> 
> just speculation though as I say. We don't even know if they use a fresh head each year for the new intake or if they have some old stuffed relic head with a toff-humour name



I just think it was because it was easy to get hold of AND it has big ears you can hold onto . Which would probably make life a bit easier if you and your mates are into fucking pigs heads .

And anyway wasn't that Rothschild bloke named earlier as one of the Gaveston club members . I'm pretty sure he was and it's well known his background is Jewish . So that sounds like complete bollocks .


----------



## Supine (Sep 22, 2015)

An Indonesian man asked me why I was laughing. I started to explain but couldn't bring myself to explain the story. I was embarrassed for our country


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Oh piss off you joyless turd.



You were pulling exactly the same sort of tedious , nitpicking , grudge ridden shite yourself yesterday you fucking wanker . Not for the first time .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Last of the Famous International Pigboys.


Panic on the streaks of london?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Panic on the streaks of london?


pig fuck on the streets of london
i wonder to myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> "One employment lawyer has received thousands of phone calls from employers claiming workers are slacking off checking news about piggate"
> 
> No mention on the millions of pounds wasted on employment lawyers on this shit.


diamond. i bet it's diamond.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

he was the first of the gang with its head in his hands
and his maggot in its gullet
The first of the gang to sty, oh my


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Supine said:


> An Indonesian man asked me why I was laughing. I started to explain but couldn't bring myself to explain the story. I was embarrassed for our country


Plymouth?


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Panic on the streaks of london?


Unruly boys who will not grow up must be bacon in hand


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

The Pigs of Uranus by The Pink Fairies.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Cameron really should sue like Aitken did....using *the simple pork-sword of truth and the trusty shield of British fair play.*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2015)

Supine said:


> An Indonesian man asked me why I was laughing. I started to explain but couldn't bring myself to explain the story. I was embarrassed for our country


 It is a glorious scandal!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Cameron really should sue like Aitken did....using *the simple pork-sword of truth and the trusty shield of British fair play.*


the trusty ketchup of british fair play


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

marty21 said:


> It is a glorious scandal!



Is anything actually going to come of it though?  Will there be any practical consequences?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is anything actually going to come of it though?  Will there be any practical consequences?


Practical?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Practical?



You know, resignations and such.  Or anything, basically, except the Brits all giggling about sex as usual?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Practical?


they'll have to get a new pig's head for the piers gaveston society


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You know, resignations and such.  Or anything, basically, except the Brits all giggling about sex as usual?


I'd imagine that it's already produced the consequences that Ashcroft intended.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they'll have to get a new pig's head for the piers gaveston society


back up to the normal size, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> back up to the normal size, then?




no one's going to want to put their todger where cameron's has been.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'd imagine that it's already produced the consequences that Ashcroft intended.


a big fat payday and assured sales in the run-up to xmas.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a big fat payday and assured sales in the run-up to xmas.


..and Cam an even bigger laughing-stock than before. Win, win, win.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'd imagine that it's already produced the consequences that Ashcroft intended.



Which are... Ashcroft gets loadsamoney, everyone else giggles away maniacally for a week or so, then everything carries on as before.

That's alright I suppose, but somehow unsatisfying.  And I seriously doubt Cameron gives a toss.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> diamond. i bet it's diamond.



Could be. The deep of his legal prowess knows no bounds. He has his fingers in a lot of (pork) pies.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Could be. The deep of his legal prowess knows no bounds. He has his fingers in a lot of (pork) pies.


PRAY IT IS ONLY HIS FINGERS


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is anything actually going to come of it though?  Will there be any practical consequences?


No, particularly as the 'day 2' claims seem pretty tame, just a rehash of previous stuff.  Possibility the party will rally behind him, tell Ashcroft to fuck off.  Won't go as far as strengthening him, to say the least, but he's certainly not going to get calls for him to resign from members of the tory party (in the absence of photos).


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


> No, particularly as the 'day 2' claims seem pretty tame, just a rehash of previous stuff.  Possibility the party will rally behind him, tell Ashcroft to fuck off.  Won't go as far as strengthening him, to say the least, but he's certainly not going to get calls for him to resign from members of the tory party (in the absence of photos).


the thing is this would not have been credible about any previous prime minister in the past century. but everyone believes it of cameron.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is anything actually going to come of it though?  Will there be any practical consequences?


 proof that whether it is true or not, Tories will defend a leader for pig fucking


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

How long before his kids start getting flack from the other kids at school?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> .  And I seriously doubt Cameron gives a toss.


Oh, he gives a toss, if nothing else at the level of having 2 daughters around 10 or 11 who will be getting oink oink noises at school (yes, even at the schools they will be at).

edit: beaten to it.  One daughter looks to be 11 years old, might just be at secondary school (or whatever they call the fucking schools they go to after prep).  That's definitely oink oink territory.


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2015)

Frankly Mr Ham Shankly


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


> No, particularly as the 'day 2' claims seem pretty tame, just a rehash of previous stuff.  Possibility the party will rally behind him, tell Ashcroft to fuck off.  Won't go as far as strengthening him, to say the least, but he's certainly not going to get calls for him to resign from members of the tory party (in the absence of photos).



Innit.  In fact one might note that this pales into insignificance when compared with his real crimes--you know, mass murder, that sort of thing.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Which are... Ashcroft gets loadsamoney, everyone else giggles away maniacally for a week or so, then everything carries on as before.
> 
> That's alright I suppose, but somehow unsatisfying.  And I seriously doubt Cameron gives a toss.


If we can't laugh at a prime minister who once stuck his cock in a pig's mouth...things have come to a pretty pass. I'd say that the whole country doing so and remembering this one thing about Cam was one of the consequences Ashcroft hoped for. Added to which, he will now have no hope of hanging around beyond Year 3 of this administration...probably the principle intention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If we can't laugh at a prime minister who once stuck his cock in a pig's mouth...things have come to a pretty pass. I'd say that the whole country doing so and remembering this one thing about Cam was one of the consequences Ashcroft hoped for. Added to which, he will now have no hope of hanging around beyond Year 3 of this administration...probably the principle intention.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2015)

This Charming Ham


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

fwiw Ashcroft claims the royalties are going to 'military charities'


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If we can't laugh at a prime minister who once stuck his cock in a pig's mouth...things have come to a pretty pass.



Yes, we can laugh at him.  While he stays in power.  Who's laughing at whom, really?


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2015)

That Poke Isn't Funny Anymore


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Yknow..there was a time ...prior to piers gaveston...when a chap would have  given the butler the night off and quietly taken himself to the study with a bottle of single malt and a loaded revolver .


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> fwiw Ashcroft claims the royalties are going to 'military charities'



Hams fit for Heroes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

broadening it out

pride and pigheadish


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is anything actually going to come of it though?  Will there be any practical consequences?



I suspect Porks off the menu for all state dinners for the foreseeable.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2015)

Pork Is A Four Letter Word (one for the fans there)


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Wilf said:


> No, particularly as the 'day 2' claims seem pretty tame, just a rehash of previous stuff.  Possibility the party will rally behind him, tell Ashcroft to fuck off.  Won't go as far as strengthening him, to say the least, but he's certainly not going to get calls for him to resign from members of the tory party (in the absence of photos).



I imagine it's a one two, Ashcroft knows where a lot of the bodies are buried I suspect you'll see a less lurid but more damaging scandal before the weeks out


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, we can laugh at him.  While he stays in power.  Who's laughing at whom, really?



Are you seriously saying people shouldn't laugh at this ? Like fucking seriously ?

Is it  obligatory to be walking around like blue nosed dour puritans in tricorned hats all the bloody time ? Grinding our teeth and wailing woe unto ye, the Cameron is among us, forsooth ..

He fucked a pig . He should be scorned by the righteous . And a scorning and a half shall be his cup

Amen


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I imagine it's a one two, Ashcroft knows where a lot of the bodies are buried I suspect you'll see a less lurid but more damaging scandal before the weeks out


Yes, the fact that Hammy lied about when he knew Ashcroft's non-dom status is the big one (so far). Trouble is, it has already been done.  He's certainly got more in his locker, but I bet Cameron et al have a fair bit they can throw back about Ashcroft.  Give or take the PRIME MINISTER FUCKED A DEAD PIG IN THE HEAD thing, it's low level safe skirmishes at the moment.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> broadening it out
> 
> pride and pigheadish



Swineshead revisited 

Sloppy seconds for dave


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, we can laugh at him.  While he stays in power.  Who's laughing at whom, really?



he is thick skinned as blair. this will not force him out -  it may actually be useful to teh party - it will keep minds off other important stuff. 

hamron does not have to deal with the chortling masses in real life. not ones that matter anyway.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Are you seriously saying people shouldn't laugh at this ? Like fucking seriously ?



I'm saying that laugh is _all _we can do.  Laughter in the dark innit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I'm saying that laugh is _all _we can do.  Laughter in the dark innit.


in your case it's more laughter from afar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Swineshead revisited
> 
> Sloppy seconds for dave


swine heads with rosie


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 22, 2015)

Stabbing-ham Dave


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 22, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Stabbing-ham Dave



Fucking genius


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> he is thick skinned as blair. this will not force him out -  it may actually be useful to teh party - it will keep minds off other important stuff.



Precisely.  

He doesn't strike me as the sort of fellow to get overly concerned about his daughters being teased at school.  Or indeed about anything else except money and power, of neither of which he will be deprived as a result of this.

There is an air of desperate impotence about the hilarity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> There is an air of desperate impotence about the hilarity.


that'll  be detailed on day 3


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

My theory is it was a prank on Dave and he didn't mean to fuck a pigs head . The chaps had stuck a mop head  on it beforehand and he'd thought it was Boris.

Jeremy beadle was all the rage back then .


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> There is an air of desperate impotence about the hilarity.



Fuck me, but you're a miserable bastard.

Will it bring down the government - no.
Will Cameron shrug it off? Will he fuck - he will be hating every minute of this. He's vain and arrogant and being know to all the world and throughout history as the pig fucking prime minister will hurt him deep.
In some ways it would be even better if it wasn't true - because it would twist him up even more and he cant do anything about it.

And one real political consequence is that it has- temporarily at least - derailed the "get corbyn" feeding frenzy. There is now nothing they can throw at Corbyn that cant be instantly shot down with "well at least he didn't fuck a pig".


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Yknow..there was a time ...prior to piers gaveston...when a chap would have  given the butler the night off and quietly taken himself to the study with a bottle of single malt and a loaded revolver .



Heat up an iron in the log fire, invite Ashcroft over for a game of poker - the Edward II variation.

Piers would have appreciated the irony.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, we can laugh at him.  While he stays in power.  Who's laughing at whom, really?


Really?
Well, we're clearly laughing at him because he put his cock in the mouth of a pig. But it's true enough that, in terms of class hegemony, he (and his pals) are 'laughing' at us. 

Though to enjoy the latter (not last) laugh involves willingly undertaking class war on behalf of financialised capital. Not much funny about that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2015)

Pigshead Revisited.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

The Sorrows of Young Porker
The Handmaid's Curly Tale
Slaughterhouse? Fine!
Naked Lunch


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 22, 2015)

Have I Got New For You starts back up next week, first episode hosted by one J. Clarkson, friend of the PM, and of course Ian Hislop is a former member of the Piers Gaveston society.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Will Cameron shrug it off? Will he fuck - he will be hating every minute of this. He's vain and arrogant and being know to all the world and throughout history as the pig fucking prime minister will hurt him deep.



I think you under-estimate his contempt for public opinion.


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Precisely.
> 
> He doesn't strike me as the sort of fellow to get overly concerned about his *daughters being teased at school.*  Or indeed about anything else except money and power, of neither of which he will be deprived as a result of this.
> 
> There is an air of desperate impotence about the hilarity.



yeah but at least his daughters won't go hungry.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Swineshead revisited
> 
> Sloppy seconds for dave


Vile Bodies.

And that one doesn't even need to be altered.

More Waugh fun:

Pork-sword of Honour

The Ordeal of Gilbert Pigfold

De-swine and Fall.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Pigshead Revisited.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

A Portrait of the Arsehole as a Young Pig-Fucker


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

I also think that it isn't a _huge _stretch to say that stuff like this really does genuinely do something to challenge ruling class power in some ways.

Power in this country is built on a foundation of a narrative that exists to make ordinary people hate themselves, blame themselves and one another for things that are entirely beyond their control. We are fed a steady stream of propaganda meant to promote this self-hatred, to the extent that we now pay for the privilege of consuming it as entertainment. 

Very rarely is this turned the other way around, the very idea that there might be 'cultural problems' amongst our betters is subversive in itself.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no one's going to want to put their todger where cameron's has been.


He's quite open about it too...


> For more than 24 hours now, Downing Street has been refusing to dignify Lord Ashcroft's allegations with an official response.
> 
> Privately Downing Street officials have been dismissing the claims contained in the peer's biography of David Cameron as "ridiculous" and "nonsense".
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

wether or not the pig lols bother him, he's probably got the hump with ashcroft for the book


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2015)

2001: a Pigs in Space Odyssey


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> A Portrait of the Arsehole as a Young Pig-Fucker


Has a certain poetry about it.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Really?
> Well, we're clearly laughing at him because he put his cock in the mouth of a pig. But it's true enough that, in terms of class hegemony, he (and his pals) are 'laughing' at us.
> 
> Though to enjoy the latter (not last) laugh involves willingly undertaking class war on behalf of financialised capital. Not much funny about that.



Shouldn't that be class hogemony?

And I for one I'm really glad we've got phildwyer here taking time out of his busy schedule to tell all of us back here in Blighty how we should be feeling about this...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Shouldn't that be class hogemony?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Shouldn't that be class hogemony?
> 
> And I for one I'm really glad we've got phildwyer here taking time out of his busy schedule to tell all of us back here in Blighty how we should be feeling about this...


yeh when one would have thought he'd have been out and about promoting his own new book.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


>


i understand that this year's hogmanay on tv will be presented by jools holland and david cameron


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I wonder if Dave is feeling perky this morning?



He hasn't said anything since the story was announced. How can he show his face in public and make speeches and stuff? If he goes to meet barack obama or angela merkel they will just be thinking 'this guy fucked a pig's head'


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh when one would have thought he'd have been out and about promoting his own new book.



Hogemony or Survival?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Hogemony or Survival?


i understand dwyer used to take refuge in a hogshead himself.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2015)

Lorca said:


> morning all, and what a fine morning it is! just wondering though, how inured cameron is from public opinion, i mean that's got to be some pressure surely, knowing that upwards of 30 million people who you were ostensibly born to rule over are essentially sniggering and outright laughing like a drain at you and that no matter what you do in public life from now on, you will always be known as the pig fucker. no matter how mentally strong he is, theres got to be a bit of him that feels that pressure innit.


And I don't think that Cameron is mentally strong. I think he really struggles to manage his rage quite often, and I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be the kind of person who punches walls a lot.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i understand dwyer used to take refuge in a hogshead himself.



Did he go to Oxford as well then? Maybe that's why he thinks it's normal, Laurie Penny thought it was normal too, I'm starting to think that it's part of the entrance test!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

existentialist said:


> And I don't think that Cameron is mentally strong. I think he really struggles to manage his rage quite often, and I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be the kind of person who punches walls a lot.


we'll have to take a look at his knuckles then


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Fuck me, but you're a miserable bastard.
> 
> Will it bring down the government - no.
> Will Cameron shrug it off? Will he fuck - he will be hating every minute of this. He's vain and arrogant and being know to all the world and throughout history as the pig fucking prime minister will hurt him deep.
> ...



In one hundred years time this and only this will be the only thing Cameron will be remembered for.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i understand dwyer used to take refuge in a hogshead himself.


He'd not be alone there, would he?


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice little image update from The Mirror on the Imperial measurement unit.

Cameron wants Imperial measures back - this is why that's ridiculous


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> In one hundred years time this and only this will be the only thing Cameron will be remembered for.


i'm not sure Kaka Tim's post will receive that level of significance.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Did he go to Oxford as well then? Maybe that's why he thinks it's normal, Laurie Penny thought it was normal too, I'm starting to think that it's part of the entrance test!


'Good predicted grades; in the Cadets at Eton I see - oh, and I knew your father.  Right, that's all fine for this stage of the interview, so if you'd just step next door..."


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> He'd not be alone there, would he?


you're never alone with a big barrel of wine.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> the very idea that there might be 'cultural problems' amongst our betters is subversive in itself.



Is it really all that surprising?  I think you'd have to be pretty naive to find it so.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is it really all that surprising?  I think you'd have to be pretty naive to find it so.



It isn't surprising, but SAYING it is surprising which is why a lot of the media especially the BBC resisted doing so so vehemently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It isn't surprising, but SAYING it is surprising which is why a lot of the media especially the BBC resisted doing so so vehemently.


yeh the way the bbc was describing it yesterday, it was simply a lurid initiation rite


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> My point is, that all those who are making a big thing of this are no better than the right-wing press who make a lot of capital out of National Anthem-gate. Tis but a trifling matter


Er, no.

The fuss being made about Anthemgate is being done from a position of moral outrage - huffing and puffing, and aiming to recruit similar unthinking outrage to the cause, as part of a much more comprehensive monstering on many other topics; #piggate/#swine11 is much more about a spontaneous reaction, almost all of it ridicule, about the (alleged) past behaviour of a man who seems to have an overweening desire to be seen as Tough and Serious.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is it really all that surprising?  I think you'd have to be pretty naive to find it so.


I'm not sure you Welsh properly understand the concept of the English, deferential, working class tory.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure you Welsh properly understand the concept of the English, deferential, working class tory.



I thought they respected the toffs _because _they got up to stuff like this.

Mind you, now you mention it, it's true that I've never met a Welsh working-class Tory.  I rather doubt that they exist.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> In one hundred years time this and only this will be the only thing Cameron will be remembered for.



See, this is your fundamental error.

In one hundred years time, no-one will give a toss about this.  Cameron will be remembered for his imperialist wars.  About which I might add everyone appears to have forgotten in their current fit of hilarity.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope he is destroyed over this.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> In one hundred years time, no-one will give a toss about this.  Cameron will be remembered for his imperialist wars.  About which I might add everyone appears to have forgotten in their current fit of hilarity.



Who has forgotten about his imperialism exactly? I have not.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> He hasn't said anything since the story was announced. How can he show his face in public and make speeches and stuff? If he goes to meet barack obama or angela merkel they will just be thinking 'this guy fucked a pig's head'


That's is it, imagine it was you and everyone at work found out, you might not lose your job,  but you would have go to work everyday and face people knowing that they know. Even when it dies down and blows over it will always be there, they will always know and you would know they knew. It will never really go away. Now one will ever really be able to take you seriously again. Everytime a new person start someone will eventually explain to the that you're pigfucker X.  Now magnify that across the whole world. That's what's so beautiful about this, it really isn't all that bad if we're honest, it's certainly one of his lesser crimes, but it makes him a joke, worldwide.

You know I kind of hope it isn't true, having something like this surface from your past must be shit, but how much worse would it be if it wasn't true but everyone belived it?


----------



## Athos (Sep 22, 2015)

The idea that hating Cameron is a zero sum game is ridiculous; it's a false dichotomy to suggest that people can't/don't hate him for imperialist wars, and skull-fucking a pig's corpse, and despising the most vulnerable in our society, and much, much more.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.


----------



## Athos (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either.



Quite.  Frankly, anything that can harm him is ok in my book (well, Ashcroft's book, actually).


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.



It's a distraction from paying attention to a certain poster.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.



The only thing it's a distraction from is the steady stream of xenophobia, red-baiting and general anti-human pro-capital propaganda.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> See, this is your fundamental error.
> 
> In one hundred years time, no-one will give a toss about this.  Cameron will be remembered for his imperialist wars.  About which I might add everyone appears to have forgotten in their current fit of hilarity.



Nah they''ll be constantly confused between Blair and Cameron "which one was the neo conservative who dragged us into unwindable conflicts in the middle east?" "I dunno which one fucked a pig?" "Cameron". Every school child in England will know Dave, as Dave pigfucker Cameron.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.



It's not as if there's not enough time for everything. We've thousands of days to cover all the nasty social policy and privatisation AND destroy him for pig sex. Why is the idea knocking around that they're mutually exclusive.

I think journos have their skeletons too, maybe not as sick as this, but they've got Alistair Campbell types threatening to fuck them if they go too far in some cases.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.



I don't think you understand how people like him think.

He's not ashamed of it.  It's not like this was some clandestine fetish.  He did it openly, in front of his mates, who all thought it was a jolly fine thing to do.  They still think that, and they're the ones running the country.  He probably doesn't understand what all the fuss is about.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd imagine revenues from his after dinnner speaking tours will be affected after he steps down. I mean if you're the events manager for say Harvard would you really want to pay the pig fucking former prime minister $60,000 to talk about international development?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.


facefucked  a dead pig's head. imagine if it had been a pug, he'd be out on his ear already


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

I also don't get the argument that we shouldn't be enjoying this and making the most of it because it is going to benefit someone who is even more right-wing in the Tory Party.

Who the fuck is more right-wing than David Cameron? He has actually played a fantastic blinder of pushing through some of the nastiest, most regressive legislation while managing the press to such an extent that most people think that he is a moderate. He is more dangerous than anyone with a reputation for being more right-wing.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> facefucked  a dead pig's head. imagine if it had been a pug, he'd be out on his ear already



We havent seen the whole book yet.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I don't think you understand how people like him think.
> 
> He's not ashamed of it.  It's not like this was some clandestine fetish.  He did it openly, in front of his mates, who all thought it was a jolly fine thing to do.  They still think that, and they're the ones running the country.  He probably doesn't understand what all the fuss is about.



Its a privilege that we have Dwyers keen unique insight into Cameron's mindset.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Its a privilege that we have Dwyers keen unique insight into Cameron's mindset.


a dubious privilege


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I dont really get the idea that its a distraction either. He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.


The clue, for me, is how little coverage this is getting. The BBC aren't sweeping it under the carpet because it's irrelevant. I don't think their doing it out of some reverence for Cameron either.  I think there doing it because it embarrasses 'the establishment' in general it opens the whole thing up to ridicule. And to dumb down J Ed's post to my level, if you can't laugh at and ridicule your leaders you not going to be able to challenge them. That's what they can't stand, the idea that people are laughing at the establishment, something that undermines the authority they rely on, an authority that comes not from force but from the ideological notion that they are our superiors.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Its a privilege that we have Dwyers keen unique insight into Cameron's mindset.



Look, if he thought it was something to be ashamed of he wouldn't have done it in the first place, would he?

In fact he'll probably do it again.  He's probably doing it now.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I don't think you understand how people like him think.
> 
> He's not ashamed of it.  It's not like this was some clandestine fetish.  He did it openly, in front of his mates, who all thought it was a jolly fine thing to do.  They still think that, and they're the ones running the country.  He probably doesn't understand what all the fuss is about.



So what? Nobody will ever take him seriously again. And because of  this the floodgates are now open for far more damaging shit to come out.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Look, if he thought it was something to be ashamed of he wouldn't have done it in the first place, would he?
> 
> In fact he'll probably do it again.  He's probably doing it now.



You're having a wank right now arent you Phil?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> You're having a wank right now arent you Phil?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> The clue, for me, is how little coverage this is getting. The BBC aren't sweeping it under the carpet because it's irrelevant. I don't think their doing it out of some reverence for Cameron either.  I think there doing it because it embarrasses 'the establishment' in general it opens the whole thing up to ridicule. And to dumb down J Ed's post to my level, if you can't laugh at and ridicule your leaders you not going to be able to challenge them. That's what they can't stand, the idea that people are laughing at the establishment, something that undermines the authority they rely on, an authority that comes not from force but from the ideological notion that they are our superiors.



Dunno, went into the shop this lunchtime and they were talking about it on the radio. Its been reported in time magazine lol


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> You're having a wank right now arent you Phil?



"He loves it, you can tell, god he does it all the time... all day all night..."


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I also don't get the argument that we shouldn't be enjoying this and making the most of it because it is going to benefit someone who is even more right-wing in the Tory Party.
> 
> Who the fuck is more right-wing than David Cameron? He has actually played a fantastic blinder of pushing through some of the nastiest, most regressive legislation while managing the press to such an extent that most people think that he is a moderate. He is more dangerous than anyone with a reputation for being more right-wing.



People think Osborne is a cunt. He might be seen as god by some backbenchers but he doesn't have any charm and the public largely hate him. Make him leader - we'll have his head too when we dig up all of his sordid past.


----------



## rekil (Sep 22, 2015)

"pigfucker x"


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I don't think you understand how people like him think.
> 
> He's not ashamed of it.  It's not like this was some clandestine fetish.  He did it openly, in front of his mates, who all thought it was a jolly fine thing to do.  They still think that, and they're the ones running the country.  He probably doesn't understand what all the fuss is about.


Isn't the whole point of an initiation rite that it's something humiliating and embarrassing?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Favelado said:


> People think Osborne is a cunt. He might be seen as god by some backbenchers but he doesn't have any charm and the public largely hate him. Make him leader - we'll have his head too when we dig up all of his sordid past.



Maybe people will actually give a shit about the picture of the working girl and the coke if he's PM


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Not obscenely rich but definitely anti-social. Lot of the lads on my estate count themselves lucky ASBOs didn't exist in the 80s.



Did any of them stick their cock in a dead pig's mouth though?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Nah they''ll be constantly confused between Blair and Cameron "which one was the neo conservative who dragged us into unwindable conflicts in the middle east?" "I dunno which one fucked a pig?" "Cameron". Every school child in England will know Dave, as Dave pigfucker Cameron.



Well we know the answer to pub quiz questions in 40 years time


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Dunno, went into the shop this lunchtime and they were talking about it on the radio. Its been reported in time magazine lol


BBC radio?


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Favelado said:


> People think Osborne is a cunt. He might be seen as god by some backbenchers but he doesn't have any charm and the public largely hate him. Make him leader - we'll have his head too when we dig up all of his sordid past.



That Dominatrix has been tweeting some interesting tit bits about the Chancellor over the last few days. 

We should start calling George "Fido"


----------



## campanula (Sep 22, 2015)

No matter what else he does or does not do -  'pigfucker' Dave will resonate forever - it will become magnified through ubiquity, anything else will simply vanish into irrelevance because pigfucker is so gloriously, disgracefully disgustingly imaginable - the very idea of his fat, puffing, oleaginous face, bloated and queasily scrunched up as he inserts his tiny little penis into a dead pig is just so...so....utterly, spectacular, in every sense of the word. This will eclipse anything else, no matter what support he gets from class, party, mates - there are millions of us laughing, right now and for all time.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I don't think their doing it out of some reverence for Cameron either.  I think there doing it because it embarrasses 'the establishment' in general it opens the whole thing up to ridicule. And to dumb down J Ed's post to my level, if you can't laugh at and ridicule your leaders you not going to be able to challenge them. That's what they can't stand, the idea that people are laughing at the establishment, something that undermines the authority they rely on, an authority that comes not from force but from the ideological notion that they are our superiors.



Got it! That is the one thing they can not handle, being ridiculed and belittled. It strips away any power they may have. The Italian writer and playwright Dario Fo was, and maybe still is, a foremost exponent of ridiculing authority - _Accidental Death Of An Anarchist_ to name but one.

To quote Corporal Jones: 'They do not like it up 'em'.

I wonder if the media will cover the pig mask demonstration on October 4th?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

campanula said:


> No matter what else he does or does not do -  'pigfucker' Dave will resonate forever - it will become magnified through ubiquity, anything else will simply vanish into irrelevance because pigfucker is so gloriously, disgracefully disgustingly imaginable - the very idea of his fat, puffing, oleaginous face, bloated and queasily scrunched up as he inserts his tiny little penis into a dead pig is just so...so....utterly, spectacular, in every sense of the word. This will eclipse anything else, no matter what support he gets from class, party, mates - there are millions of us laughing, right now and for all time.


pls pass the mindbleach


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 22, 2015)

Yesterday I was giggling like a motherfucker. Today I feel rather flat and depressed about the whole affair. Yes it is funny... what's not so funny is the sight of the establishment closing ranks to protect themselves. They are all part of the same club to a greater or lesser extent. They are showing us plebs that, if they want, we can and will endure a Prime Minister who fucked a pig in the face; we can and will endure an establishment that allows it's top boys to rape and murder children, wage illegal wars, frack under national parks, wreck the NHS, in fact any heinous piece of shit move they care to make. And if you don't like it plebs, then fuck you. He fucked a pig in the face and he's still in power - what ya gonna do?


----------



## pesh (Sep 22, 2015)

courtesy of Jim'll Paint It


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

What's the difference between Millband and Cameron? One can't eat a bacon sandwich the other one likes to be eaten out by bacon.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 22, 2015)

i like it when i'm busy doing stuff and then i suddenly remember again that Cameron, our PM put his cock in the mouth of a dead pig.  no way did i think that was gonna happen


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> BBC radio?



Dont think so. The bbc is being very quiet over this. But its being reported internationally, and by media outlets you wouldnt necessarily expect.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Got it! That is the one thing they can not handle, being ridiculed and belittled. It strips away any power they may have. The Italian writer and playwright Dario Fo was, and maybe still is, a foremost exponent of ridiculing authority - _Accidental Death Of An Anarchist_ to name but one.
> 
> To quote Corporal Jones: 'They do not like it up 'em'.


people will call dc pig-face. perhaps even po-faced pigface


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> He fucked a pig and he's in charge of the country.


It's not the fucking the pig that's the problem, it's the hypocrisy of him passing anti extreme porn laws which outlawed the portrayal of quite tame things like facesitting and female ejaculation, while still being aware that he's done much ruder things in the past. That's what's shit, not the pigfucking (which he didn't do anyway)


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 22, 2015)

The Artist as Taxi Driver has it about right with his shtick: incoherent and impotent rage. All that is left to us.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> You're having a wank right now arent you Phil?



You're the one getting excited over this storm in a teacup.

It would be one thing if he'd tried to hide it.  If he'd been sneaking around the back of butcher's shops or something.  But he clearly didn't see anything wrong with it, and nor did his peer group, and he couldn't care less what anyone outside his peer group thinks.

Them's the facts unfortunately.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> people will call dc pig-face. perhaps even po-faced pigface



He does seem like the kind of guy who has huge trouble controlling his rage. He is hating every minute of this.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Maybe people will actually give a shit about the picture of the working girl and the coke if he's PM



"..... liked to look at rubber underpants and dog collars".


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Look, if he thought it was something to be ashamed of he wouldn't have done it in the first place, would he?



When I read this I was going to ask you how it was that you had this unique insight into Cameron's mindset, and perhaps the general mindset of all those members of the ruling class who engage in this sort of taboo-breaking initiation into semi-secret societies. Maybe you have some personal experience to share based on your years among the ivory towers of academia or something.


> In fact he'll probably do it again.  He's probably doing it now.



Then I read that, and realised that once again you're just being an attention seeking trolling cunt...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> He does seem like the kind of guy who has huge trouble controlling his rage. He is hating every minute of this.


bring me the pig's head of alfredo garcia


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You're the one getting excited over this storm in a teacup.
> 
> It would be one thing if he'd tried to hide it.  If he'd been sneaking around the back of butcher's shops or something.  But he clearly didn't see anything wrong with it, and nor did his peer group, and he couldn't care less what anyone outside his peer group thinks.


Weirdly I suspect a career politician needs more than his "peer group" to become pm, seeing as it's not the 16th century and more than half dozen members of the landed gentry need to vote. That photo of Cameron et all in full Bullington Club gear is and I quote Cameron himself "deeply embarrassing"

As a career politician I imagine Cameron will be cringing because nothing he does and says from no on will matter for his legacy, Cameron has join the ranks of Churchill, Disraeli, Lloyd George, but will forever be known as Pigfucker Cameron.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> When I read this I was going to ask you how it was that you had this unique insight into Cameron's mindset, and perhaps the general mindset of all those members of the ruling class who engage in this sort of taboo-breaking initiation into semi-secret societies. Maybe you have some personal experience to share based on your years among the ivory towers of academia or something.



Dwyers roll on those occasions was the pigs understudy.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> That photo of Cameron et all in full Bullington Club gear is and I quote Cameron himself "deeply embarrassing".



If you really think he found that picture embarrassing, you're a bigger twerp than you make out.  Which would be difficult.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> My point is, that all those who are making a big thing of this are no better than the right-wing press who make a lot of capital out of National Anthem-gate. Tis but a truffling matter



FIFY


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not the fucking the pig that's the problem, it's the hypocrisy of him passing anti extreme porn laws which outlawed the portrayal of quite tame things like facesitting and female ejaculation, while still being aware that he's done much ruder things in the past. That's what's shit, not the pigfucking (which he didn't do anyway)


I think you're the first person I've seen to say that he's not guilty of plopping his tadger in a dead pigs mouth. Do you honestly not think that this is excatly the type of things these fucking weirdos get up to?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> If you really think he found that picture embarrassing, you're a bigger twerp than you make out.  Which would be difficult.


do you not recall there was some attempt made a few years ago to stop its publication?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

xes said:


> I think you're the first person I've seen to say that he's not guilty of plopping his tadger in a dead pigs mouth. Do you honestly not think that this is excatly the type of things these fucking weirdos get up to?


if you find it weird, it's weird


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> If you really think he found that picture embarrassing, you're a bigger twerp than you make out.  Which would be difficult.


You're absolutely right, there's nothing whatever embarrassing of a photo of Cameron with his pants around his ankles and a cock in a dead pigs mouth.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Or simply that it's all a load of bollocks without the photo?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something...Like some Emperors new clothes thing...Surely no-one (outside of the internettery piggate empire), sans pictures, actually believes it to be true?
> ...



Everyone I've spoken to  - whether at work, down the pub, or online (and I've brought it up in conversation at every opportunity) believes it. Even the Tory (sorry, I only know one  )


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> You're absolutely right, there's nothing whatever embarrassing of a photo of Cameron with his pants around his ankles and a cock in a dead pigs mouth.



What photo is this?


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Everyone I've spoken to  - whether at work, down the pub, or online (and I've brought it up in conversation at every opportunity) believes it. Even the Tory (sorry, I only know one  )



I suspect alot of people have seen the photo, and they aren't able to publish it for whatever reason. It's quite possible the publishers confirmed the existence of the photo before allowing the allegation to be published.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

The scene in a pub, 100 years time: 

'Whats your PHD thesis in mate?' 
'Oh its about the impact David Cameron's foreign policy had on relationships with China?' 
'David Cameron, wasn't that the guy who fucked a pig?' 
'Yes, yes it was'


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> What photo is this?



The one you mentioned in your quote



> If you really think he found that picture embarrassing



Fucking hell Dwyer is this the early onset of Alzheimer's?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I suspect alot of people have seen the photo, and they aren't able to publish it for whatever reason.



What makes you suspect that?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The scene in a pub, 100 years time:
> 
> 'Whats your PHD thesis in mate?'
> 'Oh its about the impact David Cameron's foreign policy had on relationships with China?'
> ...



"Funnily enough a lot of my thesis is about that pig semen deal he secured"


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

"No wonder they imprisoned him for life along with Blair in the revolution of 2021, what a weird sick fuck..."


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> What makes you suspect that?



I spent five years working for half dozen news organisations in London. I've come across plenty of shit that news organisations knew but weren't allowed to say.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 22, 2015)

http://theleveller.org/2015/09/british-really-laughing/

Repost? Worth a read anyway.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> The one you mentioned in your quote



This one?  



8den said:


> a photo of Cameron with his pants around his ankles and a cock in a dead pigs mouth.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I spent five years working for half dozen news organisations in London. I've come across plenty of shit that news organisations knew but weren't allowed to say.


Totally. 

It's open knowledge in news rooms who the family member with the history of drug problems is, I've already been told by a mate who works in one.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> This one?



Dwyer you're going all Ouroboros on us.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> http://theleveller.org/2015/09/british-really-laughing/
> 
> Repost? Worth a read anyway.



Yes, I've seen that before.  I think it sums up what's really going on here.  

The interesting phenomenon here is not what Cameron did, but the British public's reaction to it.  _That _is what people will be talking about in a hundred years' time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Shouldn't that be class hogemony?







> And I for one I'm really glad we've got phildwyer here taking time out of his busy schedule to tell all of us back here in Blighty how we should be feeling about this...



...one might almost, somewhat cynically, conclude that he's a gobshite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2015)

xes said:


> I think you're the first person I've seen to say that he's not guilty of plopping his tadger in a dead pigs mouth. Do you honestly not think that this is excatly the type of things these fucking weirdos get up to?


I didn't say that, did I?
I can well believe he stuck his tadger in a dead pigs mouth, but people are saying he fucked a pig cos it sounds better. I will continue to do so, even though it's not technically true.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I suspect alot of people have seen the photo, and they aren't able to publish it for whatever reason. It's quite possible the publishers confirmed the existence of the photo before allowing the allegation to be published.


It would be illegal to publish it as it would be deemed as obscene.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Did he go to Oxford as well then? Maybe that's why he thinks it's normal, Laurie Penny thought it was normal too, I'm starting to think that it's part of the entrance test!



He attended the same college as _La Pennionara_ (although a couple of decades before she did), so perhaps it *is* part of some arcane entry test.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> "Funnily enough a lot of my thesis is about that pig semen deal he secured"



"Pig semen is to be exported from Britain to China after a £45million deal was agreed by the countries.
David Cameron secured an agreement for the UK to supply exports of the semen to Chinese breeders during his three day trade visit to China."

"A Downing Street spokesman said: "We're doing all we can to ensure that businesses up and down the country reap the rewards from our relationship with China. And that includes our pig farmers as well as our Prime Minister who has an in depth knowledge of pigs."


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> "No wonder they imprisoned him for life along with Blair in the revolution of 2021, what a weird sick fuck..."



'Michael Smith is Emeritus Professor of British History at University of Reading, he specialises in the David Cameron period and tonight his talk will be on Cameron's welfare reforms' 

...

'Thanks very much to Dr Smith, does anyone have any questions?' 
'What's the story behind those pig rumours did anyone ever find out?'


----------



## teqniq (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> The interesting phenomenon here is not what Cameron did, but the British public's reaction to it.  _That _is what people will be talking about in a hundred years' time.


Nah Phil, as soon as his name's mentioned people will say 'Oh yeah, the guy who fucked a pig'. One or two may also recall how he left his kids in the pub.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> Yesterday I was giggling like a motherfucker. Today I feel rather flat and depressed about the whole affair. Yes it is funny... what's not so funny is the sight of the establishment closing ranks to protect themselves. They are all part of the same club to a greater or lesser extent. They are showing us plebs that, if they want, we can and will endure a Prime Minister who fucked a pig in the face; we can and will endure an establishment that allows it's top boys to rape and murder children, wage illegal wars, frack under national parks, wreck the NHS, in fact any heinous piece of shit move they care to make. And if you don't like it plebs, then fuck you. He fucked a pig in the face and he's still in power - what ya gonna do?



Of course he's still in power, no one really expected he would resign or get booted out immediately as a result of this did they?

However, it shows us that while the establishment close ranks to do all the stuff you've mentioned, stuff which most of us feel most of the time that we are pretty much powerless to do anything about, they also break ranks to stab each other in the back both personally and politically. They're not a single undividable, monolithic, all-powerful clique, they're a bunch of all-too-human squabbling scum who regularly undermine their own born-to-rule propaganda.

And this story contributes further to that undermining, just as the Profumo Affair did, just as the more recent Cash-for-Questions and expenses scandals did. None of them on their own are enough to do the job, but they all help in the process of chipping away at the edifice, until finally, one day, we can finally bring it crashing down, and start putting right all the injustices they've inflicted on us.

We may not live to see that day ourselves, but at least we can laugh about it today, and in future years we can tell our grandchildren about the day when David Cameron, the Prime Ministar of the United Kingdom, was exposed to the whole world as someone who *fucked a dead pig's head*.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It would be illegal to publish it as it would be deemed as obscene.



A blurred out/ pixelated photo might be considered acceptable. 

British libel laws are remarkably friendly to the plantiff, any publisher would have to be bloody sure there was evidence to support the claim or have very deep pockets, in this case I suspect both are true.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope he is destroyed over this.



His character already is.
His power won't be, though, unless his party goes through one of its occasional fits of the vapours at conference, and gets all moralistic about hamface's hi-jinks.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone posted this yet?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> His character already is.
> His power won't be, though, unless his party goes through one of its occasional fits of the vapours at conference, and gets all moralistic about hamface's hi-jinks.



Nah the tories are fairly unsentimental anout getting rid of leaders who have become a liability. They stabbed thatcher in the back didnt they?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Anyone posted this yet?



Of course not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2015)

you could always RTFT to find out. it's worth it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just wondering, thread contributors- would you stick your bits in a dead pigs mouth for money and if so how much? you don't have to be aroused or anything- just 60 seconds with your junk in the mouth, no photos
> 
> 
> I recon 3k would be my fee.



fuckit I'll do it for a tenner


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Nah Phil, as soon as his name's mentioned people will say 'Oh yeah, the guy who fucked a pig'.



I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Personally though, I think future historians will view all this hysteria as displacement.  People aren't laughing about what they think they're laughing about, iyswim.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Dwyers roll on those occasions was the pigs understudy.



BOKE!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you not recall there was some attempt made a few years ago to stop its publication?



It's odd how people stop publication of things.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> People aren't laughing about what they think they're laughing about, iyswim.


No, I think I do know what I'm laughing about. Really. David Cameron fucked a pig.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> you could always RTFT to find out. it's worth it.



I am reading the thread you soppy ginger cunt. Takes a while to catch up - and I was only gone for an hour


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It would be illegal to publish it as it would be deemed as obscene.



I think (though I'll stand corrected if I'm wrong) it would be more accurate to say it *might* be deemed obscene, it would need to be the subject of a trial to decide if it was obscene or not.

Ashcroft may have had legal advice that it's likely to be deemed obscene, and therefore not published it, but only the courts can decide for sure.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> I think (though I'll stand corrected if I'm wrong) it would be more accurate to say it *might* be deemed obscene, it would need to be the subject of a trial to decide if it was obscene or not.
> 
> Ashcroft may have had legal advice that it's likely to be deemed obscene, and therefore not published it, but only the courts can decide for sure.



Compromising photos of the PM would probably be considered a matter of national security.  I've said this before but whoever has them would have almost certainly been visited by spooks recently.  They are never going to see the light of day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Nah the tories are fairly unsentimental anout getting rid of leaders who have become a liability. They stabbed thatcher in the back didnt they?



That was the Parliamentary Party though, not the constituency associations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Compromising photos of the PM would probably be considered a matter of national security.  I've said this before but whoever has them would have almost certainly been visited by spooks recently.  They are never going to see the light of day.


nor will the photos


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Presumably Tory HQ have known about this for some time, Cameron had to be vetted before being elected party leader?


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Compromising photos of the PM would probably be considered a matter of national security.  I've said this before but whoever has them would have almost certainly been visited by spooks recently.  They are never going to see the light of day.



Yeah, that sort of consideration comes into it as well, I was just focussing on the obscenity issue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Presumably Tory HQ have known about this for some time, Cameron had to be vetted before being elected party leader?


yeh in case he'd picked up some porcine disease


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Presumably Tory HQ have known about this for some time, Cameron had to be vetted before being elected party leader?



Presumably they'll just have said "Oh, you were in the Piers Gaveston club at Oxford. Me too. Do you still have to fuck a pig's head to get in? Marvellous days..."


----------



## Dan U (Sep 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> Presumably they'll just have said "Oh, you were in the Piers Gaveston club at Oxford. Me too. Do you still have to fuck a pig's head to get in? Marvellous days..."


About the size of it I reckon.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

We all know about mainstream BBC coverage but BBC Radio in the North West have been covering it. On last night's 'Beswick Show' there were a few calls. One cheeky caller managed to say: 'Camoron fucked a pig' three times before he was oiked off.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2015)

Zabo said:


> We all know about mainstream BBC coverage but BBC Radio in the North West have been covering it. On last night's 'Beswick Show' there were a few calls. One cheeky devil managed to say: 'Camoron fucking a pig' three times before he was oiked off.



Is Alan Beswick STILL going? He used to host quite a foul-mouthed phone in show on Red Rose Radio when I was a kid.


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> About the size of it I reckon.



So you've seen the photo !


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Is Alan Beswick STILL going? He used to host quite a foul-mouthed phone in show on Red Rose Radio when I was a kid.



Sure is. He has a contract for three years from 10:00pm until 1:00am. He now covers Manchester and Lancashire with quite a few calls from abroad via the internet. He had the morning spot but I don't think it suited him and his mouth.

Now and then a few callers mention his Red Rose days.

Must listen to the podcast to see if they have edited out the sweary man.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Nah they''ll be constantly confused between Blair and Cameron "which one was the neo conservative who dragged us into unwindable conflicts in the middle east?" "I dunno which one fucked a pig?" "Cameron". Every school child in England will know Dave, as Dave pigfucker Cameron.


I predict that, before too long, kids will be chanting "You're a david cameron" at each other while making pig's-head-fucking gesticulations instead of going "Your mum..."


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2015)

Ashcroft has given Cameron a bit of room to wriggle out of this with this line about "perhaps a case of mistaken identity". Aren't CCHQ going to start pushing this as the line soon - "Even the author isn't sure about the allegations".


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2015)

I have taken to looking for old British Pork adverts on youtube.


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

teqniq said:


> No, I think I do know what I'm laughing about. Really. David Cameron fucked a pig.



See - just reading that made me have yet another fit of the giggles. If anything it gets funnier every time. 

On a more serious note - I wonder how this will damage cameron - and by extension, the UKs diplomatic ...er ... muscle, abroad. Mugabe,Isis, Putin, Assad - they - and their propogandor networks - are hardly going to let it lie are they? And Iran and the Gulf arab states are not going to be too impressed being lectured about doing more to sort out syria etc by someone who  fucks pigs.
I can certainly see putin asking dave over for a pow wow, putting on a big banquet and sitting him right in front of a massive roast hogs head. 
I reckon theirs bods in the foriegn office facepalming over this right now.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> See - just reading that made me have yet another fit of the giggles. If anything it gets funnier every time.
> 
> On a more serious note - I wonder how this will damage cameron - and by extension, the UKs diplomatic ...er ... muscle, abroad. Mugabe,Isis, Putin, Assad - they - and their propogandor networks - are hardly going to let it lie are they? And Iran and the Gulf arab states are not going to be too impressed being lectured about doing more to sort out syria etc by someone who  fucks pigs.
> I can certainly see putin asking dave over for a pow wow, putting on a big banquet and sitting him right in front of a massive roast hogs head.
> I reckon theirs bods in the foriegn office facepalming over this right now.



Doubt it matters, back in my Sky News days we got hold of a tibit about Putin's provocations from a reliable source.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

this from a friends facebook - thought id share as an example of how special yesterday was for so many people accross the nation - 



> Only found out about ‪#‎piggate‬ at the end of the day yesterday. I thought _J_ was just talking about black mirror. She reached out and squeezed my arm saying "I'm so glad I get to be the person to tell you this". She spoke from the heart as our eyes welled up with emotion. We will always have this moment _J_, thankyou x


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 22, 2015)

Good conversation with Chunky Mark in the second half

Keiser Report: British vs American Sex & Economic Scandals (E813)


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 22, 2015)

Zabo said:


> One cheeky caller managed to say: 'Camoron fucked a pig' three times before he was oinked off.


ftfy


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I bet he's glad he signed that obscene photo act into law now.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the thing is this would not have been credible about any previous prime minister in the past century. but everyone believes it of cameron.


 
In the last century PM's have been known as Prime Ministers, Cameron is known as Pig Mouther. 

I bet the right wing press are furious that they can't find a lefty pig fucker, but then again it's early days


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

I feel for Sam Cam, she probably needs to checked out for a whole host of Diseases


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> fuckit I'll do it for a tenner


I was thinking 50 quid.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> I feel for Sam Cam, she probably needs to checked out for a whole host of Diseases


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> Yesterday I was giggling like a motherfucker. Today I feel rather flat and depressed about the whole affair. Yes it is funny... what's not so funny is the sight of the establishment closing ranks to protect themselves. They are all part of the same club to a greater or lesser extent. They are showing us plebs that, if they want, we can and will endure a Prime Minister who fucked a pig in the face; we can and will endure an establishment that allows it's top boys to rape and murder children, wage illegal wars, frack under national parks, wreck the NHS, in fact any heinous piece of shit move they care to make. And if you don't like it plebs, then fuck you. He fucked a pig in the face and he's still in power - what ya gonna do?


No, it's not funny to see the establishment closing ranks to protect themselves, but such events have the potential to be very instructive and lead to consciousness-raising.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

Zoophilia and health - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Zoophilia and health - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






			
				wiki said:
			
		

> It is advisable for practitioners of bestiality to assess their relative risk, since risk varies for each species involved


safety first!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like he could have got the pork tapeworm 

Cysticercosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> No, it's not funny to see the establishment closing ranks to protect themselves, but such events have the potential to be very instructive and lead to consciousness-raising.



Especially considering the week that preceded #baeofpig


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Looks like he could have got the pork tapeworm
> 
> Cysticercosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This just giving and giving. Much like Tapeworm.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

some choice turns of phrase here - you can just feel the relish people are feeling as they write about this can't you?

Glen Newey: Distinct British Institutions



> the vision rears up of Dave tuxed and red-cheeked, breeches at half-mast and a bristly ear in each fist, pounding the snout with his symphysis.





> As usual, the immovable object of the_Mail_’s blue-head prudery has met the unstoppable force of its prurient greed.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> some choice turns of phrase here - you can just feel the relish people are feeling as they write about this can't you?
> 
> Glen Newey: Distinct British Institutions



Relish? Brown sauce with Bacon.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Genuinely lol...

This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise

I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely lol...
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise
> 
> I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.



Pearls before swine. 



> gives the impression Cameron was the carnal with the pig, when of course this incident, if it happened, which it probably didn't, wasn't remotely sexual.



This reminds me of that great line of Clintons repurposed here "I did not have sexual relations with that pig".


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely lol...
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise
> 
> I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.



Pearls before swine.

Eta snap!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Pearls before swine.




But look how far we've come as a society; the Telegraph is happy to describe putting your cock in a dead pig's mouth as *fun. *


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely lol...
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise
> 
> I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.



If he did do it, which he probably didn't it's not a pig deal.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Pearls before swine.
> 
> Eta snap!



Pearl necklace?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Doubt it matters, back in my Sky News days we got hold of a tibit about Putin's provocations from a reliable source.



Spill it. Vlad won't know it was you.

I'll look forward to your body being found zipped into a small suitcase, whilst wearing your favourite gimp-mask and with your hands cuffed behind your back. A sex game gone wrong they will call it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But look how far we've come as a society; the Telegraph is happy to describe putting your cock in a dead pig's mouth as *fun. *



Only if you are rich...everyone else would be a reprobate, be put on a register etc etc.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

dp.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Spill it. Vlad won't know it was you.
> 
> I'll look forward to your body being found zipped into a small suitcase, whilst wearing your favourite gimp-mask and with your hands cuffed behind your back. A sex game gone wrong they will call it.



considering it libels Vlad and a South London footballclub owner I think Ed would appreciate it if I didnt.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 22, 2015)

Shame.

I was looking forward to the suitcase thing. 

Btw. Thanks for your prompt response. I half had my eulogy for your RIP thread done and everything. Now like Beethoven's last symphony it will lie unfinished and unloved.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Only if you are rich...everyone else would be a reprobate, be put on a register etc etc.


Oh yeah.

Setting aside the un-reconstructed use of the word Chav, just look at the some of the descriptive language in that article..."*fun, have a good time, a lark, joy, private behaviour, to cock a snook at the starched morals of the sensible lobby, young men...having fun, where Cameron allegedly put his member is just a lark."*

Given the context, amazing stuff.


----------



## xenon (Sep 22, 2015)

LiamO said:


> dp.



Jesus, it gets worse...


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Vile Bodies.
> 
> And that one doesn't even need to be altered.
> 
> ...



Oh what a lovely Boar


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

What does David Cameron really think of Lord Ashcroft? - BBC News

Wtf?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What does David Cameron really think of Lord Ashcroft? - BBC News
> 
> Wtf?



"He told the 300 guests that he had had to go to hospital earlier in the day for a bad back, the result of some over-energetic wood chopping in his constituency at the weekend."

Fuck off lol


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What does David Cameron really think of Lord Ashcroft? - BBC News
> 
> 
> Wtf?



To save people clicking:  "friend" of Hameron phoned up the BBC after a dinner and said he had said:



> The surgeon told Mr Cameron that he would need an injection and asked him to lie on his front.
> 
> The doctor then said: "This will just be a little prick, just a stab in the back."
> 
> Which, the prime minister said, "rather summed up my day".



Do you feel a wave of sympathy now?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

more like he popped a disc giving it the old school try on another hapless animal corpse


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

laptop said:


> Do you feel a wave of sympathy now?



For Maximilien Robespierre, yes


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> "He told the 300 guests that he had had to go to hospital earlier in the day for a bad back, the result of some over-energetic wood chopping in his constituency at the weekend."


Over energetic pig fucking, more like.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> more like he popped a disc giving it the old school try on another hapless animal corpse



Here's another what if

What if he didn't do it originally but following all the flak he was getting for it he thought 'well if you're gonna do the time might as well do the crime' and he fucked a dead pig for the first time on Monday?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

Breaking news - Prime Ministers Questions to be renamed "Hamcocks Half Hour"


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

laptop said:


> Do you feel a wave of sympathy now?


No.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

laptop said:


> To save people clicking:  "friend" of Hameron phoned up the BBC after a dinner and said he had said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel a wave of sympathy now?


Or as a Guardian sub has it...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Here's another what if
> 
> What if he didn't do it originally but following all the flak he was getting for it he thought 'well if you're gonna do the time might as well do the crime' and he fucked a dead pig for the first time on Monday?


I honestly don't think he fucked a dead pig for the first time on Monday.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Or as a Guardian sub has it...



I knew he took it hard but fleeing to Syria and joining ISIS is a bit OTT


----------



## free spirit (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely lol...
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise
> 
> I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.


it has occurred to me that I've never had the opportunity to accidentally end up with my todger in the mouth of cooked pigs head at a party, due to never having been at a party where an entire pigs head was on the table.

I dare say I've been to a fair few parties where much of the content of the sausage rolls came from a pigs head, but never felt tempted.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

My mate was the battalion butcher & he fucked a bag of liver destined for the officers mess  

True dat.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

And a chicken come to think of it


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And a chicken come to think of it


Everyone has a 'mate'  who fucked a chicken.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Everyone has a 'mate'  who fucked a chicken.



Not covered in cum destined for the toffs table they fuckin didn't


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

My brother and I have a long-standing plan to cook a pigs head for a party - I'm not relishing the thought so much anymore.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

tales of violated poultry are alarmingly frequent amongst ex soldiers I have noted over the years. If you join up, take the veggie option.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Everyone has a 'mate'  who fucked a chicken.


And also nobody has.

(Unless they went to Oxford ).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> My brother and I have a long-standing plan to cook a pigs head for a party - I'm not relishing the thought so much anymore.



DElish!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> My brother and I have a long-standing plan to cook a pigs head for a party - I'm not relishing the thought so much anymore.


haloween party, could do a white sauce with mint dribblinng out of the mouth


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not covered in cum destined for the toffs table they fuckin didn't


I'll take that as my opportunity to post this 

As I really can't ever post that link enough, and frankly have been waiting for a good opportunity since yesterday.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like Cameron's #piggate bender is going to last a while Police form production line as truckloads of booze arrives for Conservative Party conference


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 22, 2015)

I hear that Miss Piggy is a free pig:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I'll take that as my opportunity to post this
> 
> As I really can't ever post that link enough, and frankly have been waiting for a good opportunity since yesterday.



kin ell lol


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> kin ell lol


I think there's one for cocktails as well.

Eta yep


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I think there's one for cocktails as well.



Such a shame we didn't have this info for those that worked in the toff mess at the time, though they weren't far off the mark with their concocktions


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Looks like Cameron's #piggate bender is going to last a while Police form production line as truckloads of booze arrives for Conservative Party conference



I wonder if pork will be on the menu


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely lol...
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise
> 
> I love the smell of tory desperation in the evening.



A bit rich of them to pontificate on morality after the recent Peter Oborne-HSBC fiasco.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I'll take that as my opportunity to post this
> 
> As I really can't ever post that link enough, and frankly have been waiting for a good opportunity since yesterday.


You bastard. You utter bastard. 

The recommendation emails they're going to send.


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Looks like Cameron's #piggate bender is going to last a while Police form production line as truckloads of booze arrives for Conservative Party conference



I wonder if they'll be getting a "special delivery" from the local abattoir at some point


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Such a shame we didn't have this info for those that worked in the toff mess at the time, though they weren't far off the mark with their concocktions


How the Captain enjoyed the Vichyssoise starter.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seriously, how can he ever visit schools and talk about british values etc? How can he talk about values etc with any credibility at all?


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I think there's one for cocktails as well.
> 
> Eta yep


Just spotted this, which clearly doesn't work or I'd be king of the world by now.





Enough of that now though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> How the Captain enjoyed the Vichyssoise starter.



It was a fuck load of laughs tbh, spoiling the toff cunt's food


----------



## emanymton (Sep 22, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Just spotted this, which clearly doesn't work or I'd be king of the world by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually is this a subtle suggestion that all business 'leaders' are a buch of wankers?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2015)

Not so much as a peep from Labour? Or have I missed it? Maybe biding their time. Joker in the pack as others have said if Cameron's lot have them on the ropes. Early days but shouldn't the opposition have something to say about it? e.g Cameron is a ridiculous out of touch figure with no credibility. 

Then again where do you start if you are Corbyn and the shadow cabinet? So many open goals on so many issues. Time to stop being nice and deferential and start twisting the knife.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Then again where do you start if you are Corbyn and the shadow cabinet? So many open goals on so many issues. Time to stop being nice and deferential and start twisting the knife.



That's JC's strategy, don't get involved in back stabbing. The Tories can fuck themselves up all on their own doing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Seriously, how can he ever visit schools and talk about british values etc? How can he talk about values etc with any credibility at all?









The teacher is saying "Not that book, Prime Minister, not that one. Oh, too late!"

The girl is saying "Is Peppa Pig your girlfriend?"

The other kids: "Read Winnie the Pooh next!"


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Seriously, how can he ever visit schools and talk about british values etc? How can he talk about values etc with any credibility at all?



Just watch him.  He doesn't care.  Nobody he cares about cares.  This is some false triumphalism going on here.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> See - just reading that made me have yet another fit of the giggles. If anything it gets funnier every time.
> 
> On a more serious note - I wonder how this will damage cameron - and by extension, the UKs diplomatic ...er ... muscle, abroad. Mugabe,Isis, Putin, Assad - they - and their propogandor networks - are hardly going to let it lie are they? And Iran and the Gulf arab states are not going to be too impressed being lectured about doing more to sort out syria etc by someone who  fucks pigs.
> I can certainly see putin asking dave over for a pow wow, putting on a big banquet and sitting him right in front of a massive roast hogs head.
> I reckon theirs bods in the foriegn office facepalming over this right now.




Abso fuckin lutely Putin will do that. He'll ask him repeatedly throughout the dinner if he liked it,was it nice and tender, moist . Hope there wasn't too much sauce on it etc


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Just watch him.  He doesn't care.  Nobody he cares about cares.  This is some false triumphalism going on here.


But many of his 'friends' and supporters in the press 'care' enough to swing into full-on damage limitation mode.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Seriously, how can he ever visit schools and talk about british values etc? How can he talk about values etc with any credibility at all?



There's an entire tv evangelist industry devoted to talking about values while doing exactly the opposite.  They even manage to make obscene amounts of money.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Just watch him.  He doesn't care.  Nobody he cares about cares.  This is some false triumphalism going on here.



Yes , so you've said 300 fucking times throughout the thread now . Give us a break ffs

This is attention seeking now .


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

campanula said:


> No matter what else he does or does not do -  'pigfucker' Dave will resonate forever - it will become magnified through ubiquity, anything else will simply vanish into irrelevance because pigfucker is so gloriously, disgracefully disgustingly imaginable - the very idea of his fat, puffing, oleaginous face, bloated and queasily scrunched up as he inserts his tiny little penis into a dead pig is just so...so....utterly, spectacular, in every sense of the word. This will eclipse anything else, no matter what support he gets from class, party, mates - there are millions of us laughing, right now and for all time.




It'll definitely be doing the rinds for some time to come


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

the mails anti-charity agenda is getting more and more naked.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Yes , so you've said 300 fucking times throughout the thread now . Give us a break ffs
> 
> This is attention seeking now .



I feel a bit bad about being a party pooper, since everyone is so overjoyed about this.  But its an over-reaction, and that's the way I see it.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

I wonder what drugs he asked the KGB for, it would have to be something exotic, you don't ask the KGB for a bit of hash do you?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2015)

DM same as the Scottish front page.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

MrSki said:


> DM same as the Scottish front page.



A spy said he asked the KGB to get him drugs? 

Wtf?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

maybe he wanted some ricin


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what drugs he asked the KGB for, it would have to be something exotic, you don't ask the KGB for a bit of hash do you?



Crystal Meth, simples


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what drugs he asked the KGB for, it would have to be something exotic, you don't ask the KGB for a bit of hash do you?



Krokodil.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I feel a bit bad about being a party pooper, since everyone is so overjoyed about this.  But its an over-reaction, and that's the way I see it.


doesn't matter, if it blows over by friday it does and wether it carries on or doesn't its worth some laughter in the meantime- earlier you characterised it as 'brits laughing about sex again' (paraphrasing you there I think). I'm pretty sure most other citizens of the world would chuckle to hear their leader, voted in or no, had put his nob in a pigs head. I don't think its uniquely british to find that funny.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Krokodil.



Nah, he still seems to function, so I'm calling Meth.


----------



## rekil (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what drugs he asked the KGB for, it would have to be something exotic, you don't ask the KGB for a bit of hash do you?


Opium from 'Stan.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Crystal Meth, simples



Yeah I was thinking something synthetic, maybe one of the research chems?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Also doesn't not being able to get your own drugs make you a bit of a shit PM?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2015)

polonium


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Yeah I was thinking something synthetic, maybe one of the research chems?



Meth. Good auld Nazi crank son


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Meth. Good auld Nazi crank son



He should go on darknet, you can get North Korean Nazi-style meth on there, what a time to be alive...


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

I guess if you are PM you can't order drugs to 10 Downing Street from a darknet vendor lol


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 22, 2015)

I just read this in an independent article



> with claims from a contemporary of Mr Cameron's at university and current MP that the Prime Minister put his genitals in a dead pig's mouth



No matter how it's put it keeps getting funnier


----------



## Wilson (Sep 22, 2015)

rohpignol


----------



## agricola (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what drugs he asked the KGB for, it would have to be something exotic, you don't ask the KGB for a bit of hash do you?



Maybe it is just a misunderstanding based on them asking him to be their snout?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Also doesn't not being able to get your own drugs make you a bit of a shit PM?


I had no idea his relationship with gideon had broken down to this extent.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

The Russians aren't letting this lie . The official Russian embassy twitter account are openly following Cameronspig# , and making the odd sarcastic remark . RT, as I've poiintend out, arent even trying to disguise their gloating while rubbing it in. And a reporter from another Russian channel NTV stood directly outside number ten and announced Cameron can't be seen to be helping the agricultural sector without. Fear of widespread mockery and that he can no longer fry bacon for breakfast with a clean conscience .

Russian Media, Embassy React to Cameron 'Pig-Gate' Scandal | News


----------



## rekil (Sep 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He should go on darknet, you can get North Korean Nazi-style meth on there, what a time to be alive...


Appropriate brandname for the discerning pigfucker's drug of choice.







Perv. It. In.


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> A spy said he asked the KGB to get him drugs?
> 
> Wtf?



Less likely to poison him than any of the dealers in Cabinet...


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

That old saying will never be the same now

" what do you expect from a pig but a grunt ? "

" a blowjob ? "


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2015)

I found a picture of just after the pig fucking PM scored off of the KGB


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

So, that seems to be the current flavour of UK Russian diplomatic relations sorted anyway

Remember these are the very guys in London Cameron's supposed to summon round every now again to give a stern talking to . Can't really see that working now tbh .


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 22, 2015)

I can see the halloween costumes already.

He'll never get away from this.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I can see the halloween costumes already.
> 
> He'll never get away from this.



I was just thinking about Halloween myself earlier . It's been timed to perfection .

He's going to the grave with this one . It's a bit like Ned Beatty..but in reverse . Ned will always be instinctively remembered for that piggy piggy scene in Deliverance, no matter what else he did . It'll be like that for Cameron too . That's what's so special about pig sex. It just sticks in people's brains and never goes away .


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2015)

'Now for the next question. Which early 21st century British prime minister had sex with an animal?'
'Shit, i dunno was it donald trump? No hes american'
'Was it tony blair?'
'Dont think so. Oh fuck i think we might have to miss it out'
'I think it was david cameron'
'Shhhh! Quick, write it down!'


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 22, 2015)

If it'd been a crocodile...he'd rule for decades.  Or maybe an ostrich.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

That piggy sure has a purty mouth 

That's Daves sex face, that is .


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 22, 2015)

You're assuming he had clothes on.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC this evening


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> You're assuming he had clothes on.



Indeed but my assumption was more along these lines


----------



## kabbes (Sep 22, 2015)

There is the time before I knew that David Cameron inserted his dick into a dead pig's face and there is the time after I had this knowledge.  These two states of the universe are fundamentally disconnected.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The teacher is saying "Not that book, Prime Minister, not that one. Oh, too late!"
> 
> The girl is saying "Is Peppa Pig your girlfriend?"
> 
> The other kids: "Read Winnie the Pooh next!"


He does look rather as if he is adjusting himself in the trouser department while he reads that book. Perhaps it's "Three Little Pigs"?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2015)

I wonder if we should be pissed off. Can't imagine the French or Americans standing for it. I still think we are at the thinking up puns stage though. Next phase?


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 22, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> The Russians aren't letting this lie . The official Russian embassy twitter account are openly following Cameronspig# , and making the odd sarcastic remark . RT, as I've poiintend out, arent even trying to disguise their gloating while rubbing it in. And a reporter from another Russian channel NTV stood directly outside number ten and announced Cameron can't be seen to be helping the agricultural sector without. Fear of widespread mockery and that he can no longer fry bacon for breakfast with a clean conscience .
> 
> Russian Media, Embassy React to Cameron 'Pig-Gate' Scandal | News



They should give it a rest. Lord knows where this fella's been shoving his cock over the years.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> They should give it a rest. Lord knows where this fella's been shoving his cock over the years.



Mmm...nnaah mate . Taking off your shirt on a hot day...it's not really pig fucker territory now . Is it ?

Trousers off you've got a point . But, you dont .


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 22, 2015)

I really thought most of the jokes had been wrung out of this episode, but I just saw someone refer to the PM as "Captain Pigfuck"

I think it's something that should be made to stick.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2015)

_He fucked a pig...hahahahaha_


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

This is brilliant . 2 punters have turned up at number ten with a live pig delivery for Cameron in a cage, looking for him to sign for it . Stuff about jockstraps and gimp asks there too .

Eta

I'm pretty sure that pig squealing was loud enough for Cameron to hear in the house . Also love the Irish guys reaction when the filth start mumbling about animal cruelty .


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2015)

What a shit country 

Class ridden backwater.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC this evening
> 
> View attachment 77071



Posher than Cameron.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> This is brilliant . 2 punters have turned up at number ten with a live pig delivery for Cameron in a cage, looking for him to sign for it . Stuff about jockstraps and gimp asks there too .




Didn't think it was that funny, tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Corbyn is seen as a threat to national security, whilst Cameron is merely a threat to national charcuterie


----------



## Zabo (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> This is brilliant . 2 punters have turned up at number ten with a live pig delivery for Cameron in a cage, looking for him to sign for it . Stuff about jockstraps and gimp asks there too .
> 
> Eta
> 
> I'm pretty sure that pig squealing was loud enough for Cameron to hear in the house . Also love the Irish guys reaction when the filth start mumbling about animal cruelty .




Still laughing. Terrific!

"C'mon, you are going to your daddy." pmsl 

The Mirror is running with it. Maybe the BBC and The Times tomorrow - lol.

Watch pranksters bring PIG to Downing Street and ask David Cameron to fetch it


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Looks like Cameron's #piggate bender is going to last a while Police form production line as truckloads of booze arrives for Conservative Party conference


 
Pigs form a production line for conservatives


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 23, 2015)

Not my own work. (Would that it were):

The strangest animals in the land

Were Captain Pigfuck and his band

That's Turgid Turd, Rancid Rat, Awful Foul and Twatty Twat

They march through Parliament singing songs

That tell how they have done more wrongs

Once Oddball Ed, a decent geek, kept the non-dom folk awake

In fear and trembling on their backs

For fear that they would pay more tax

Said Awful Foul "We'll lie and fake

And the piss, we will take".

Said Captain Pigfuck "Good Idea

We''ll play upon the public's fear

Of anything that seems too odd.

They'll soon despise that little sod"


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Пиггейт — Википедия

Ive just been writing this article on Russian Wikipedia, hopefully it wont be deleted


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

line six is just completely out of whack, it doesn't just look too long it is too long. It throws the lot off beam. Rhyming couplets, also a no. Political poetry is fucking hard. Thats shit. And I'm not saying that cos its posted by you, that is just bad poetry. I know it when I see it as I often see it on a page where I have wrote it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> They march through Parliament singing songs
> 
> That tell how they have done more wrongs


I mean seriously, wtf is this keystage 3


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Пиггейт — Википедия
> 
> Ive just been writing this article on Russian Wikipedia, hopefully it wont be deleted



Unfortunately looks like it will as my russian is crap


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 23, 2015)

#1563:-	  Now that's what I call an anthem Corbyn can sing.

edit:- split lines 3 & 6 maybe


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

O for a Muse of fire, then we could barbecue this pig-fucker


----------



## discokermit (Sep 23, 2015)

captain fuckpig would be better than pigfuck.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I mean seriously, wtf is this keystage 3



Yeah, I'd edit that too, but it's not my work overall. I'll have words if the author decides to take it further, as I'd like him to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

JimW said:


> O for a Muse of fire, then we could barbecue this pig-fucker


niether Thalia nor Calliope have visited the author of the piece upthread.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> line six is just completely out of whack, it doesn't just look too long it is too long. It throws the lot off beam. Rhyming couplets, also a no. Political poetry is fucking hard. Thats shit. And I'm not saying that cos its posted by you, that is just bad poetry. I know it when I see it as I often see it on a page where I have wrote it.




John Cooper Clarke is in the Metro today saying that 2 things suffer from political poetry: Politics and poetry. But I don't think it's shit, even for the faults. Rhyming couplets being a no is a matter of taste. 

I know you aint dissing it because I posted it. It aint by me and is barely skin off my nose, but I think conceptually there is something there.

Let's stand back a minute to wonder what is going on, that we are arguing the merits and demerits of a poem about the Prime Minister ....well we know what it's about now, but there is still a magic surrealism to all this 50 hours in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Rhyming couplets being a no is a matter of taste.


very much so- and I'm never one to pick it up as 'wrong' unless the poem itself is crap. If the verse carries it, it carries it. If it doesn't it jars like a combined aural and eyeball ache.

Still, there is another week minimum of lol to be had out of the situation, plenty of time for more and better


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 23, 2015)

"Captain Pigfuck" sticks in my book, and I see no reason to not try and make it stick in others.

I considered discokermit's Captain Fuckpig, but slightly prefer the original. Again, there's much about it that's subjective.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 23, 2015)

That Mirror pig vid is going world wide I hope.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 23, 2015)

he's a fuckpig. not a pigfuck. whoever heard of a pigfuck?


----------



## discokermit (Sep 23, 2015)

easy,
''why do you call him captain fuckpig?''
''cos he's a fuckpig!''

complicated,
''why do you call him captain pigfuck?''
''cos he's a fuckpig!''


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

Did the bombs fall that day?
They fell.
Did the rain come that day?
It came.
Did the people cry 'o lord how long'?
They cried.
Did waves break and sun shine?
They broke. It shone.
That day did Cameron fuck a pig?
He fucked it. In the mouth.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 23, 2015)

Quote from the lovely "Tony Benn Encouraged Me" group on FB:

Half the admins on David Cameron's facebook page have donned civvie clothes and fled. The remaining admins are shooting them on sight as deserters. All the while, the freaks are climbing the walls, trying to tear them all limb from limb. It's like the worst parts of the 17th century in there.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tonybennencouraged
me/?fref=nf


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 23, 2015)

There was a young man called Dave
who played Supertramp at a rave.
He fucked a pigs head
and wished he'd instead.
Fucked Diane Abbott

p.s. Sorry for the last line being 'off beam' this poetry lark is exhausting


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> "Captain Pigfuck" sticks in my book, and I see no reason to not try and make it stick in others.
> 
> I considered discokermit's Captain Fuckpig, but slightly prefer the original. Again, there's much about it that's subjective.




Yeah...cos it's sorta like captain pugwash, except he fucked a pig.

Got to be a seaman Staines fnyarr bit in there too


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Still laughing. Terrific!
> 
> "C'mon, you are going to your daddy." pmsl
> 
> ...



I'd have loved to have seen his face when he heard the pig squealing outside .
Hopefully not long after a big hysterical row with Sam ,after he'd just calmed her down by assuring her it would all blow over soon, just as he's giving her a big manly cuddle , patting her hair and going " _there there, my dumpling..everything's going to be fine _" and there's a warm silent bit as her sobbing subsides, and she hugs him back..and maybe everything will be alright after all . And there's only the sound of Late night London traffic and 2 hearts beating .

_weeeeeaaakk !!  weeeeeaaakkk!!_


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 23, 2015)

Worth a read... 

What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 23, 2015)

The Bacon Maestro.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> line six is just completely out of whack, it doesn't just look too long it is too long. It throws the lot off beam. Rhyming couplets, also a no. Political poetry is fucking hard. Thats shit. And I'm not saying that cos its posted by you, that is just bad poetry. I know it when I see it as I often see it on a page where I have wrote it.


written. not wrote.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I mean seriously, wtf is this keystage 3


It's meant to be like that, it's a Captain Beaky rip-off.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm new to the thread and not reading all 53 pages...but David Cameron fucked a dead pig


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

looks like you've got the drift. half the 53 pages are just reposts of cassetteboy anyway.


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I'd have loved to have seen his face when he heard the pig squealing outside .
> Hopefully not long after a big hysterical row with Sam ,after he'd just calmed her down by assuring her it would all blow over soon, just as he's giving her a big manly cuddle , patting her hair and going " _there there, my dumpling..everything's going to be fine _" and there's a warm silent bit as her sobbing subsides, and she hugs him back..and maybe everything will be alright after all . And there's only the sound of Late night London traffic and 2 hearts beating .
> 
> _weeeeeaaakk !!  weeeeeaaakkk!!_



You missed out the "calm down dear" bit.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> looks like you've got the drift. half the 53 pages are just reposts of cassetteboy anyway.



You mean this thing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

machine cat said:


> I'm new to the thread and not reading all 53 pages...but David Cameron fucked a dead pig


Just search my posts; they're the best.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Worth a read...
> 
> What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller


Have you seen Cassette Boy?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Just search my posts; they're the best.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope she divorces him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope she divorces him.


That would be brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope she divorces him.


Citing a pig as co-respondent.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Citing a pig as co-respondent.


Not much difficulty showing he's both cruel and unusual


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not much difficulty showing he's both cruel and unusual


Yeah, Louise Mensch: unusual.


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope she divorces him.



Why assume she is made of different stuff? He's been buggering the poor for years without a peep out of her.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2015)

.misread


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

8den said:


> Dwyers roll on those occasions was the pigs understudy.


probably enjoyed a bacon roll in the hay


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Why assume she is made of different stuff? He's been buggering the poor for years without a peep out of her.


lady samantha cameron-macbeth


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> This Charming Ham



I would go out tonight, but I haven't got a pig to wear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

at least danbert nobacon will not be the subject of cameron's foul advances.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> at least danbert nobacon will not be the subject of cameron's fowl advances.



You mean he's been fucking chickens and ducks as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> You mean he's been fucking chickens and ducks as well?


any thing that moves and many things that don't


----------



## teqniq (Sep 23, 2015)

Welsh Pigs ‘Nervous’ Ahead Of Cameron Farm Visit



> Welsh pigs are ‘nervous’ ahead of a farm visit by Prime Minister David Cameron.
> 
> The pigs who reside at Honey Farm in Brecon are said to be apprehensive, despite assurances by the farm owner that there will be no shenanigans.
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't laughed quite so much in years, captain fuckapig has exceeded my expectations by a million miles. This is not going to be swept under any carpet. As ammunition it goes in the locker with all the other things the vermin have done, to be dragged out, kicking and screaming into the harsh light of day when they do something else to fuck the vulnerable ! Keep up the memes ...


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 23, 2015)

sorry if this has been posted before, i haven't read all 54 pages 

"Dave did WHAT with this pig?"


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmmm, seems the general public have a different view on the importance of piggate, only 25% say it matters to them:

What the British public really thinks about 'piggate' - and if it really matters


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> sorry if this has been posted before, i haven't read all 54 pages
> 
> "Dave did WHAT with this pig?"


It's no Cassette Boy but it is bubbling under in the pearoast charts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I hope she divorces him.


Why? What for?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Hmmm, seems the general public have a different view on the importance of piggate, only 25% say it matters to them:
> 
> What the British public really thinks about 'piggate' - and if it really matters



It doesnt really matter though. Its just funny


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

And the question is if u have a worse opinion now than before, not really tbh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? What for?


When she realises his pet name for her - My Little Piglet - isn't cute, but had a zoophiliac undertone all along.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> And the question is if u have a worse opinion now than before, not really tbh.


Exactly.  If you already thought he was a pig-fucking lowlife, there's not much he could do that would disappoint you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.  If you already thought he was a pig-fucking lowlife, there's not much he could do that would disappoint you.


there's lots of things he can do that may not surprise you but will disappoint. his continuing in office, for example.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Hmmm, seems the general public have a different view on the importance of piggate, only 25% say it matters to them:
> 
> What the British public really thinks about 'piggate' - and if it really matters


yeh a mere 1 in 4 - the same proportion of the electorate who voted for this nefandous party.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't get my wrong. I'll be doing a spreadsheet, making breakfast, cycling to work, and suddenly I'll think "Cameron fucked a dead pig"  and I'll smile, the world seems a little brighter...

Would be nice if it would have some actual fall out, but...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there's lots of things he can do that may not surprise you but will disappoint. his continuing in office, for example.


Yes, fair enough Pedantmeister General.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, fair enough Pedantmeister General.


by no means: though it is kind of you to honour me with the title. there are other people - andysays leaps to mind, or phildwyer - before whose uberpedantry i bow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> by no means: though it is kind of you to honour me with the title. there are other people - andysays leaps to mind, or phildwyer - before whose uberpedantry i bow.


Humble but unconvincing. Valiant effort, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.  If you already thought he was a pig-fucking lowlife, there's not much he could do that would disappoint you.


It's posts like this with moralistic overtones that disturb me a little bit. Prude!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Humble but unconvincing. Valiant effort, though.


i am sorry i need to convince you of a self-evident truth


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh a mere 1 in 4 - the same proportion of the electorate who voted for this nefandous party.



Nefandous, my word for the day, cheers.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


>


yeh but didn't he enjoy necrophiliac sex with a severed pig's head? not the sort of thing the softcore playboar really covers. or so i'm told.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's posts like this with moralistic overtones that disturb me a little bit.


And we all know why.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> "He told the 300 guests that he had had to go to hospital earlier in the day for a bad back, the result of some over-energetic wood chopping in his constituency at the weekend."
> 
> Fuck off lol



More like "energetic wood *stroking*".

And that's blatantly a scripted anecdote.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> And we all know why.


Because you think it's a bad thing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> My mate was the battalion butcher & he fucked a bag of liver destined for the officers mess
> 
> True dat.



That's just fucking offal!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Because you think it's a bad thing.


Well, I think putting your dick in a dead pig's mouth is weird. Not wicked, but more than impolite.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's just fucking offal!



are you here all week?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I think putting your dick in a dead pig's mouth is weird. Not wicked, but more than impolite.


Weird but not wrong. What's depraved is not dangling his dongle in a dead animal's gob, but what he's doing to us. That's what people should be disgusted by.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Weird but not wrong. What's depraved is not dangling his dongle in a dead animal's gob, but what he's doing to us. That's what people should be disgusted by.


This line of argument makes me laugh. It's not one or the other.  If I think he's a posh rugby club weirdo for the pig thing it doesn't mean I am downplaying the being a Tory thing. I was aware of the latter first (and had assumed much of the former without knowing the specifics).


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Weird but not wrong. What's depraved is not dangling his dongle in a dead animal's gob, but what he's doing to us. That's what people should be disgusted by.


both depraved tbh. i worry about your moral compass, ou, it seems a bit fucked.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

if it was joe bloggs I'd call him a dorty fecker and make pig jokes etc

as its moraliser in chief of the Party of family and decency etc (aye right, nonces and pigfuckers) its nice to take the high handed moral tone in return. It makes it funnier for me anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> both depraved tbh. i worry about your moral compass, ou, it seems a bit fucked.


I don't think it is. There's nothing intrinsically wrong with what he did. 
There's plenty else he's guilty of.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> both depraved tbh. i worry about your moral compass, ou, it seems a bit fucked.


Oh come off it. Have a laugh about it for sure, especially as it was part of a silly elitist, poor-people-hating ritual. But _depraved_? Really? You're making a moral judgement about a man sticking his dick into some food?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's nothing intrinsically wrong with what he did.


so facefucking the severed head of a farmyard animal all fine in your book.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so facefucking the severed head of a farmyard animal all fine in your book.


Yeah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh come off it. Have a laugh about it for sure, especially as it was part of a silly elitist, poor-people-hating ritual. But _depraved_? Really? You're making a moral judgement about a man sticking his dick into some food?


seems to fit with depraved:


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah.


yeh. but i expect that sort of shit from you whereas i expect a bit more from ou.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. but i expect that sort of shit from you whereas i expect a bit more from ou.


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Go fuck yourself.


even your insults are useless.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> if it was joe bloggs I'd call him a dorty fecker and make pig jokes etc
> 
> as its moraliser in chief of the Party of family and decency etc (aye right, nonces and pigfuckers) its nice to take the high handed moral tone in return. It makes it funnier for me anyway.


Can you imagine it being Joe Bloogs? 

Forget the Prime Minister (although it's hard to do, this being Post Pigface, with the new reality that entails), and imagine there was some guy from your town who was known as the bloke who at least once put his dick in a dead pig. 

He wouldn't be popular, would he? He'd be that guy nobody wants to come and sit next to you on the bus. The guy who if you put your head round the door of an empty pub and it's just him at the bar you go somewhere else. The guy who you whisper "who invited Dave?" about.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Can you imagine it being Joe Bloogs?
> 
> Forget the Prime Minister (although it's hard to do, this being Post Pigface, with the new reality that entails), and imagine there was some guy from your town who was known as the bloke who at least once put his dick in a dead pig.
> 
> He wouldn't be popular, would he? He'd be that guy nobody wants to come and sit next to you on the bus. The guy who if you put your head round the door of an empty pub and it's just him at the bar you go somewhere else. The guy who you whisper "who invited Dave?" about.


I used to know someone who was in the habit, when drunk, of taking off all his clothes bar his shoes and socks, folding them neatly in a pile and marching off down the street. 

It wasn't always a thing you wanted to be around. But that's a long way from labelling his behaviour with moralising words like depraved.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I used to know someone who was in the habit, when drunk, of taking off all his clothes bar his shoes and socks, folding them neatly in a pile and marching off down the street.
> 
> It wasn't always a thing you wanted to be around. But that's a long way from labelling his behaviour with moralising words like depraved.


Indeed. Marching down the road naked is not putting your dick in a dead pig's head.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not the sort of thing the softcore playboar really covers. or so i'm told.



I only get it for the interviews.


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got people elsewhere posting this approvingly - the article seems to suggest that Osborne called Cameron a pig fucker to distract from his upcoming plan to drop free school meals for all key stage 1 kids. That seems a little exessive to my mind...


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I used to know someone who was in the habit, when drunk, of taking off all his clothes bar his shoes and socks, folding them neatly in a pile and marching off down the street.


Aye but look at the shitstorm he caused the country


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> I've got people elsewhere posting this approvingly - the article seems to suggest that Osborne called Cameron a pig fucker to distract from his upcoming plan to drop free school meals for all key stage 1 kids. That seems a little exessive to my mind...



Yes, looks like conspiracy theory to me. Osborne can do what the fuck he likes and the media seem to get behind him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is a related poll:  Do you think there's anything wrong with putting your penis in a dead pig's mouth?


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> I've got people elsewhere posting this approvingly - the article seems to suggest that Osborne called Cameron a pig fucker to distract from his upcoming plan to drop free school meals for all key stage 1 kids. That seems a little exessive to my mind...



Nobody in their right mind would accept a complete character assassination like this to hide a relatively trivial cut to funding (trivial to politicians not poor kids)


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us


pinochet


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

Supine said:


> Nobody in their right mind would accept a complete character assassination like this to hide a relatively trivial cut to funding (trivial to politicians not poor kids)


I've not looked into it, but I'm not sure if poor kids will be effected - I presume it'll be reverting back to free school meals for them, as previously. I understand this universal free meals for ks1 has actually resulted in less funding for a lot of schools as extra funding is available for kids on free school meals, and parents weren't registering as eligible until ks2 - its not a policy without its issues...


----------



## Wilson (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us



Her corpse was in the chapel of the house of commons for a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilson said:


> Her corpse was in the chapel of the house of commons for a while


was her head ever severed and delivered in secret to 10 downing street?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so facefucking the severed head of a farmyard animal all fine in your book.


Yes.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

If nothing else, OU, I have to admire your commitment to the cause of contrarianism...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I used to know someone who was in the habit, when drunk, of taking off all his clothes bar his shoes and socks, folding them neatly in a pile and marching off down the street.
> 
> It wasn't always a thing you wanted to be around. But that's a long way from labelling his behaviour with moralising words like depraved.


It's depraved because of the context.  A posh club with an initiation ceremony, it's about doing something they all assume your guts will be churned by.  You can never tell, but it's a fair bet that Cameron wouldn't actually fuck a pig's head normally, but that he will because he wants to play the game.  That's the depravity.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

Nicely put.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> If nothing else, OU, I have to admire your commitment to the cause of contrarianism...


Fuck you. I don't take kindly to being accused of insincerity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck you. I don't take kindly to being accused of insincerity.


i shouldn't if i were you worry about the accusation itself: but its veracity ought to make you mend your ways.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck you. I don't take kindly to being accused of insincerity.


I am sure that you are sincere in your contrarianism: it was not meant as an insult.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i shouldn't if i were you worry about the accusation itself: but its veracity ought to make you mend your ways.


Fuck you too. I'm perfectly sincere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I am sure that you are sincere in your contrarianism: it was not meant as an insult.


It is an insult. You are saying I'm insincere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck you too. I'm perfectly sincere.


i'm sure you think you are


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> If nothing else, OU, I have to admire your commitment to the cause of contrarianism...


 No you don't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

kebabking said:


> are you here all week?



Just one night only.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

This thread is becoming quite precise.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> was her head ever severed and delivered in secret to 10 downing street?



Looks a contender for a new "Do you thing there's anything wrong with putting your penis in a dead ...'s mouth?" thread


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> It's depraved because of the context.  A posh club with an initiation ceremony, it's about doing something they all assume your guts will be churned by.  You can never tell, but it's a fair bet that Cameron wouldn't actually fuck a pig's head normally, but that he will because he wants to play the game.  That's the depravity.



It's hard to separate 'depraved' from 'immoral', Pickman's posted the definition somewhere and the former covers the latter. But giving it a try, if Cameron had fucked a pigs head in the privacy of his own room for the sheer thrill of it would it still be immoral? May qualify for every other feature of depravity, but would it still be morally wrong when free of the context?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> It's hard to separate 'depraved' from 'immoral', Pickman's posted the definition somewhere and the former covers the latter. But giving it a try, if Cameron had fucked a pigs head in the privacy of his own room for the sheer thrill of it would it still be immoral? May qualify for every other feature of depravity, but would it still be morally wrong when free of the context?



Yes. Yes it would.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I used to know someone who was in the habit, when drunk, of taking off all his clothes bar his shoes and socks, folding them neatly in a pile and marching off down the street.
> 
> It wasn't always a thing you wanted to be around. But that's a long way from labelling his behaviour with moralising words like depraved.



Stripping nude in public isn't in the same universe as inserting your penis into the mouth of a severed pig's head. The stripping can be simply explained as part of the well-known and understood action of alcoholic as a disinhibitor, while inserting your _membrum virile_ into a pig gob speaks to a pathological desire for peer-group acceptance that over-rides any sense of dignity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stripping nude in public isn't in the same universe as inserting your penis into the mouth of a severed pig's head. The stripping can be simply explained as part of the well-known and understood action of alcoholic as a disinhibitor, while inserting your _membrum virile_ into a pig gob speaks to a pathological desire for peer-group acceptance that over-rides any sense of dignity.


or bestial necrophiliack desires


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Yes. Yes it would.



Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Yes. Yes it would.


How?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> It's depraved because of the context.  A posh club with an initiation ceremony, it's about doing something they all assume your guts will be churned by.  You can never tell, but it's a fair bet that Cameron wouldn't actually fuck a pig's head normally, but that he will because he wants to play the game.  That's the depravity.



Yup - that he'd set aside any (assumed) norms of behaviour he had, in order to impress his peers/gain membership of a club.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but didn't he enjoy necrophiliac sex with a severed pig's head? not the sort of thing the softcore playboar really covers. or so i'm told.


I wouldn't know, I only read it for the articles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Why?





Orang Utan said:


> How?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


Go on then. You explain.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> It's hard to separate 'depraved' from 'immoral', Pickman's posted the definition somewhere and the former covers the latter. But giving it a try, if Cameron had fucked a pigs head in the privacy of his own room for the sheer thrill of it would it still be immoral? May qualify for every other feature of depravity, but would it still be morally wrong when free of the context?



Immorality is *generally* transgression of a socially-normative code, whereas sticking your wang in a dead pig's mouth doesn't violate such codes because the act isn't socially-normative - i.e. it isn't "socially acceptable".


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> It's hard to separate 'depraved' from 'immoral', Pickman's posted the definition somewhere and the former covers the latter. But giving it a try, if Cameron had fucked a pigs head in the privacy of his own room for the sheer thrill of it would it still be immoral? May qualify for every other feature of depravity, but would it still be morally wrong when free of the context?



I wouldn't necessarily choose the word "depraved" to described Cameron fucking a pig's head, but I don't have too much of a problem with its use.

Whether it's in the context of an initiation ritual for an Oxford toffs' secret society (with all that that implies) or in the context of a private act for sexual gratification, I think most people would regard it as morally questionable at best and depraved at a push.

It's interesting (to me anyway) how sex with a dead human or a live animal are both illegal (and presumably also regarded as immoral by the lawmakers), but there is apparently no such prohibition on sex with a dead animal. 

Is this because the law makers were unable to imagine that anyone would do anything so depraved, or is it rather that the members of the Piers G Soc have such a hold over the law making process that they deliberately ensured their initiation rite would remain legal?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> or bestial necrophiliack desires



Well sure, but Occams Razor and all that (while of course bearing in mind that it *COULD* be bestial necrophiliack desires).


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Go on then. You explain.


my  was at your inability to frame a simple question. and this post ^ is no better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well sure, but Occams Razor and all that (while of course bearing in mind that it *COULD* be bestial necrophiliack desires).


they should have used some sort of sharp edge on cameron years ago.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Immorality is *generally* transgression of a socially-normative code, whereas sticking your wang in a dead pig's mouth doesn't violate such codes because the act isn't socially-normative - i.e. it isn't "socially acceptable".



Is not being socially acceptable immoral? For me an immoral act is one which does avoidable harm, directly or indirectly. Who's actually harmed by the fucking of a dead pig? It being socially acceptable is a different thing, isn't it?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

There's something immensely satisfying about watching a philosophical discussion on the morality of fucking a dead pig's head


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> I wouldn't necessarily choose the word "depraved" to described Cameron fucking a pig's head, but I don't have too much of a problem with its use.
> 
> Whether it's in the context of an initiation ritual for an Oxford toffs' secret society (with all that that implies) or in the context of a private act for sexual gratification, I think most people would regard it as morally questionable at best and depraved at a push.
> 
> ...



Nope, it's down to something eminently more boring than that - that we see the dead as the people they once were - fucking a corpse is a violation not merely of a carcass, but of all the human memories attached by others to the person that once inhabited the body. Similarly, with live animals many see some animals as having personalities and a sense of self that would be violated by human sexual contact. As far as dead animals go though, most people regard them simply as meat.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It is an insult. You are saying I'm insincere.


No, I am not saying that: you are presuming that's what I mean.

I don't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> No, I am not saying that: you are presuming that's what I mean.
> 
> I don't.


but you should tho.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Is not being socially acceptable immoral? For me an immoral act is one which does avoidable harm, directly or indirectly. Who's actually harmed by the fucking of a dead pig? It being socially acceptable is a different thing, isn't it?


i'd say the person fucking the pig's face is being harmed by it, it's certainly not doing them any good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> my  was at your inability to frame a simple question. and this post ^ is no better.


I didn't need to frame it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nope, it's down to something eminently more boring than that - that we see the dead as the people they once were - fucking a corpse is a violation not merely of a carcass, but of all the human memories attached by others to the person that once inhabited the body. Similarly, with live animals many see some animals as having personalities and a sense of self that would be violated by human sexual contact. As far as dead animals go though, most people regard them simply as meat.


and not just dead animals as the phrase meat market often refers to people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> No, I am not saying that: you are presuming that's what I mean.
> 
> I don't.


You're saying I'm a contrarian. That implies I'm insincere


----------



## jakejb79 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't need to frame it.


but that's where you're wrong. if you can't ask a meaningful question you might as well give up now. and you have clearly demonstrated your inability to ask a meaningful question.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Well if you were a pig would you like to be decapitated and then sold to the piers gavestone club for a sordid ritual?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You're saying I'm a contrarian. That implies I'm insincere


and yet you go to great lengths to prove the implication.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

Aren't all the ethical debates and speculation about possible motives distracting us from the headline issue here people? A former Conservative Party Chairman has accused the PM of sticking his tackle in a dead pig's mouth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well if you were a pig would you like to be decapitated and then sold to the piers gavestone club for a sordid ritual?


orang utan wouldn't mind.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Is not being socially acceptable immoral? For me an immoral act is one which does avoidable harm, directly or indirectly. Who's actually harmed by the fucking of a dead pig? It being socially acceptable is a different thing, isn't it?



The key is where you say "for me...". I'm talking about morality as it affects and reflects *collective* opinion, *not* as it reflects the opinion of an individual (you, in this case).
As for "who's actually harmed?", we should reflect that even in a world of _realpolitik_, some heads of state, statesmen etc will be under religious constraints that effectively say "one cannot shake hands with the pig-fucker.He is unclean". So, it *may* mildly harm international relations, at the very least.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well if you were a pig would you like to be decapitated and then sold to the piers gavestone club for a sordid ritual?


You would have little concept either of 'sordid' or 'ritual', or indeed 'sold'. You'd certainly not want to lose your head, but we can't say further than that. 

And by these criteria, killing any animal is wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well if you were a pig would you like to be decapitated and then sold to the piers gavestone club for a sordid ritual?


If I was a pig, I wouldn't understand the question


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> There's something immensely satisfying about watching a philosophical discussion on the morality of fucking a dead pig's head



I just hope you're not pleasuring yourself while writing that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and yet you go to great lengths to prove the implication.


Getting fed up with this


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> I wouldn't necessarily choose the word "depraved" to described Cameron fucking a pig's head, but I don't have too much of a problem with its use.
> 
> Whether it's in the context of an initiation ritual for an Oxford toffs' secret society (with all that that implies) or in the context of a private act for sexual gratification, I think most people would regard it as morally questionable at best and depraved at a push.
> 
> ...



I'm playing Devil's Advocate to be honest, mostly because I'm bored. But could you not say that the difference is that necrophilia against a human has the potential to have victims? Family, friends, any other human etc could be hurt or offended by the act, plus we value human dignity even in death as something real. A pig is unlikely to have any of the same qualms. Whether it goes into a Pepperami or a smaller sausage goes into it, neither the pig nor it's kin nor it's dignity will give a fuck.

Pickman's makes a good point mind, it can't do a person any good to fuck a dead pig's head so perhaps that's the harm that makes the act immoral. Maybe Cameron should be given counselling and a few weeks locked away somewhere safe to deal with the experience.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but that's where you're wrong. if you can't ask a meaningful question you might as well give up now. and you have clearly demonstrated your inability to ask a meaningful question.


It was a very simple question: how?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Like Morrisey's article about how pigs being treated like shit on UK farms therefore cameron shouldn't fuck them did make me laugh but there is a serious point behind it surely? Shouldnt we treat something which gave it's life to be on our plate with a bit more respect than some over privileged eton boy bestialising his way into an elite network?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting fed up with this


yeh i'm not surprised. it's disappointing how the quality of your contributions has declined.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If I was a pig, I wouldn't understand the question


The question was framed in terms of affect rather than cognition to be fair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It was a very simple question: how?


yeh. but that's where you're wrong. as YouSir posted, it should be 'why?'


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but you should tho.


I've no idea whether OU is sincere in his views, and I'm not all that bothered. But I made the remark because I am surprised/impressed by how often he takes the non-mainstream view.

Actually, it was a compliment, from one contrarian to another: being able to think "but on the other hand..." is a valuable thinking skill, which, if more people used it, might result in less blind dives down the avenues of orthodoxy.

I don't know if OU's contrarianism comes that kind of thinking, or if he really does hold views that are amazingly consistent in their distance from the mainstream, but either way it's not something I'd feel entitled to criticise him for. Although I'm intrigued that my comment hit such a nerve.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I've no idea whether OU is sincere in his views, and I'm not all that bothered. But I made the remark because I am surprised/impressed by how often he takes the non-mainstream view.
> 
> Actually, it was a compliment, from one contrarian to another: being able to think "but on the other hand..." is a valuable thinking skill, which, if more people used it, might result in less blind dives down the avenues of orthodoxy.
> 
> I don't know if OU's contrarianism comes that kind of thinking, or if he really does hold views that are amazingly consistent in their distance from the mainstream, but either way it's not something I'd feel entitled to criticise him for. Although I'm intrigued that my comment hit such a nerve.


that's the nicest way i've ever seen for someone on urban to say someone else is barking.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The key is where you say "for me...". I'm talking about morality as it affects and reflects *collective* opinion, *not* as it reflects the opinion of an individual (you, in this case).
> As for "who's actually harmed?", we should reflect that even in a world of _realpolitik_, some heads of state, statesmen etc will be under religious constraints that effectively say "one cannot shake hands with the pig-fucker.He is unclean". So, it *may* mildly harm international relations, at the very least.



Can't morality, as opposed to social norms, be explained as a logical, relatable thing though? A line drawn from the act to the potential harm it does? Which means that even though I personalise it in my phrasing you should be able to explain it to me. Whereas a social norm may exist for reasons which aren't rational but which are just factors of historical and cultural development. You've explained the possibility of harm though, in a reasonable enough way, as has Pickman's. So I hereby withdraw my pig-fucking-morality questions. Good day to you.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

jakejb79 said:


> View attachment 77079


"And now, pop-pickers, climbing up the pearoast chart, we have "Spit Roast Dave", by The Pig Fuckers. Not 'arf!"


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Like Morrisey's article about how pigs being treated like shit on UK farms therefore cameron shouldn't fuck them did make me laugh but there is a serious point behind it surely? Shouldnt we treat something which gave it's life to be on our plate with a bit more respect than some over privileged eton boy bestialising his way into an elite network?



Orang Utan


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> ... plus we value human dignity even in death as something real. A pig is unlikely to have any of the same qualms.



Pigs have feelings too you know


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Orang Utan


You can't claim that such 'respect' is something the pig would understand, or care about even if it did understand, though. That's projecting human values into another animal's thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Orang Utan


ou say 'no'


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't keep up with the pace that this thread is moving (trotting?) along at, but am I correct in concluding that it has descended into a genuine debate about the moral acceptability of animal necrophilia?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You can't claim that such 'respect' is something the pig would understand, or care about even if it did understand, though. That's projecting human values into another animal's thinking.


please read the posts you take issue with






			
				frogwoman said:
			
		

> Shouldnt we treat something which gave it's life to be on our plate with a bit more respect than some over privileged eton boy bestialising his way into an elite network?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Pigs have feelings too you know



Not once you cut their heads off they don't.


----------



## LDC (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stripping nude in public isn't in the same universe as inserting your penis into the mouth of a severed pig's head. The stripping can be simply explained as part of the well-known and understood action of alcoholic as a disinhibitor...



Not to mention the fact that being naked is actually a pretty normal and common occurrence for us all, probably at least once daily. Whereas finding ourselves with our genitals in contact with the head of a dead animal is, I assume, neither normal nor common.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> There's something immensely satisfying about watching a philosophical discussion on the morality of fucking a dead pig's head



I refer the honourable gentleman to my response in another place:



> Pickman's model said:
> 
> 
> > you won't get to what is wrong by saying 'this is wronger than that' - you made no attempt to define what wrong consists of.
> ...


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I can't keep up with the pace that this thread is moving (trotting?) along at, but am I correct in concluding that it has descended into a genuine debate about the moral acceptability of animal necrophilia?



Yes. Which, to be honest, is a lot more worthwhile than some of the puns that have been flying around.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Yes. Which, to be honest, is a lot more worthwhile than some of the puns that have been flying around.


many of us thought pigs might fly before this sort of debate occurred.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> many of us thought pigs might fly before this sort of debate occurred.



*Slow clap*


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> I'm playing Devil's Advocate to be honest, mostly because I'm bored. But could you not say that the difference is that necrophilia against a human has the potential to have victims? Family, friends, any other human etc could be hurt or offended by the act, plus we value human dignity even in death as something real. A pig is unlikely to have any of the same qualms. Whether it goes into a Pepperami or a smaller sausage goes into it, neither the pig nor it's kin nor it's dignity will give a fuck.
> 
> Pickman's makes a good point mind, it can't do a person any good to fuck a dead pig's head so perhaps that's the harm that makes the act immoral. Maybe Cameron should be given counselling and a few weeks locked away somewhere safe to deal with the experience.



I'm being slightly facetious, but I accept the idea that fucking a dead pig doesn't harm either the pig, its kin or its dignity, though maybe it does harm the person doing the fucking. 

I'm not sure that you can simply equate being immoral/depraved with being harmful though; there are deeper, possibly irrational, taboos at work.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Yes.



Righto. As you were then.



> Which, to be honest, is a lot more worthwhile than some of the puns.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Yes. Which, to be honest, is a lot more worthwhile than some of the puns that have been flying around.



no, sorry we need more puns


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> *Slow clap*


it's this sort of vacuous post which undermines your other valuable contributions


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> no, sorry we need more puns


yes we have no punanas


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> I'm being slightly facetious, but I accept the idea that fucking a dead pig doesn't harm either the pig, its kin or its dignity, though maybe it does harm the person doing the fucking.
> 
> I'm not sure that you can simply equate being immoral/depraved with being harmful though; there are deeper, possibly irrational, taboos at work.



As I said to VP, I'd separate the moral from social norms - which is presumably where the possibly irrational taboos work. Not to say that they're not enough in themselves to condemn the act, we all live in a culture that has them, but it's two different arguments really. Either way I've seen good examples of why the act could be harmful so I'm satisfied on both counts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I've no idea whether OU is sincere in his views, and I'm not all that bothered. But I made the remark because I am surprised/impressed by how often he takes the non-mainstream view.
> 
> Actually, it was a compliment, from one contrarian to another: being able to think "but on the other hand..." is a valuable thinking skill, which, if more people used it, might result in less blind dives down the avenues of orthodoxy.
> 
> I don't know if OU's contrarianism comes that kind of thinking, or if he really does hold views that are amazingly consistent in their distance from the mainstream, but either way it's not something I'd feel entitled to criticise him for. Although I'm intrigued that my comment hit such a nerve.


That word contrarianism/contrarian again. 
I just take exception to you suggesting my views are anything but sincere.
This is Urban 75 - most of us hold views that are different from the mainstream. Don't know you're singling me out


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's this sort of vacuous post which undermines your other valuable contributions



A moment of levity amidst the porcine flesh market is no bad thing. Wasn't meant with malice.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You can't claim that such 'respect' is something the pig would understand, or care about even if it did understand, though. That's projecting human values into another animal's thinking.



Doesnt it have a direct impact on society's behaviour to animals if the most powerful man in the country thought it was just a jolly jape to take the head of a pig that had probably lived a short unpleasant life before dying, terrified and in pain, and then use it as the receptacle for his semen?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> A moment of levity amidst the porcine flesh market is no bad thing. Wasn't meant with malice.


i didn't take it as malicious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Orang Utan


No, unless you're a veggie


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't take it as malicious.



Then don't let it undermine my other 'valuable contributions', we're none of us interesting and worthwhile _all_ the time.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> It's hard to separate 'depraved' from 'immoral', Pickman's posted the definition somewhere and the former covers the latter. But giving it a try, if Cameron had fucked a pigs head in the privacy of his own room for the sheer thrill of it would it still be immoral? May qualify for every other feature of depravity, but would it still be morally wrong when free of the context?


I think both scenarios are deeply problematic for almost exactly opposite reasons. The Oxford scenario is poshboys, already rich and powerful, both managing to exert power over each other whilst also revelling in a shared sense of entitled ritual, a fuck you to the plebs, we don't live our lives like you do.  And it's about getting the applicant to do something they are (presumably) NOT turned on by, are disgusted by even.  The other is someone who IS turned on by animal fucking.  I'm trying to avoid saying that 'isn't healthy', I don't want to sound too prim. However it is at least a sign that all isn't well in the world for that individual. Edit: ... to say the least.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, unless you're a veggie



What if it was a dead dog?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Doesnt it have a direct impact on society's behaviour to animals if the most powerful man in the country thought it was just a jolly jape to take the head of a pig that had probably lived a short unpleasant life before dying, terrified and in pain, and then use it as the receptacle for his semen?


His semen? What? He's not accused of that! 
He just put his cock in it according to the story. I doubt he got wood for it, let alone spunked in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What if it was a dead dog?


What difference would it make? Might upset the owner I suppose.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What if it was a dead dog?



Which breed?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Doesnt it have a direct impact on society's behaviour to animals if the most powerful man in the country thought it was just a jolly jape to take the head of a pig that had probably lived a short unpleasant life before dying, terrified and in pain, and then use it as the receptacle for his semen?



In a society that already grinds up those short-lived, miserable animals the second they're dead so they can eat them I'm not sure it makes much difference. We treat animals appallingly, sticking your cock in one is actually a fairly minor degradation by comparison. Though as an act it probably does legitimise scummy behaviour of different sorts to a certain sort of person, there may well be harm in that. Wonder what the Oxford drinking clubs are thinking up now? Ways to out do the PM, or live up to his illustrious legacy probably.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Which breed?


Please don't make this another PHWOOOOAAAR thread.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> In a society that already grinds up those short-lived, miserable animals the second they're dead so they can eat them I'm not sure it makes much difference. We treat animals appallingly, sticking your cock in one is actually a fairly minor degradation by comparison. Though as an act it probably does legitimise scummy behaviour of different sorts to a certain sort of person, there may well be harm in that. Wonder what the Oxford drinking clubs are thinking up now? Ways to out do the PM, or live up to his illustrious legacy probably.



Having the prime minister treat a pigs head in that way legitimises the idea its basically ok to do what you like to pigs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Having the prime minister treat a pigs head in that way legitimises the idea its basically ok to do what you like to pigs.


Being precise, it is only directly legitimising the idea that it's ok to do what you like to the bodies of pigs after you've killed them.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Being precise, it is only directly legitimising the idea that it's ok to do what you like to the bodies of pigs after you've killed them.



Being a little bit more precise: after someone else has.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Having the prime minister treat a pigs head in that way legitimises the idea its basically ok to do what you like to pigs.



Dead ones. And we already have that idea anyway, even if we turn a blind eye to the way it's done. Nobody thinks about the process of making a Pepperami but anyone who stops to think knows it's fairly grim. And they can easily find out that the pig's life before death is fairly grim too. I don't think the PM being a perv does much to change that, it just displays a new way to show the same disdain we already show. Not that that's good, but I don't think it makes life for pigs substantially worse. As I said though, it may have the sort of effect you're talking about on behaviour in general. Promoting the sort of decadent depravity that it displays. That said though I think it's always been pretty prevalent on certain sections of society anyway.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

It's hardly surprising that utilitarian arguments framed around the question  of harm are being deployed to legitimise Dave's putative dirty deed with a dead pig's head. Without getting moralistic about the whole issue this logic fits well with his right wing libertarian politics.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

laptop said:


> Being a little bit more precise: after someone else has.



So are you saying now it's OK to fuck a dead pig's head, providing you kill it yourself? 

What new madness is this...


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

They used to make condoms out of pigs intestine. How do they fit into this debate?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> It's hardly surprising that utilitarian arguments framed around the question  of harm are being deployed to legitimise Dave's putative dirty deed with a dead pig's head. Without getting moralistic about the whole issue this logic fits well with his right wing libertarian politics.



Take it you're not referring to this thread?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> They used to make condoms out of pigs intestine. How do they fit into this debate?



Awkwardly, by the looks of it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

assume there's lubricant available.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> So are you saying now it's OK to fuck a dead pig's head, providing you kill it yourself?
> 
> What new madness is this...



I said *nothing at all about* the case where you kill your own pig before fucking it. As well you know.


Does it make any difference in fact?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> assume there's lubricant available.



Whale blubber or something? Brings in a whole new line to the discussion.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Take it you're not referring to this thread?


I am being slightly facetious, but yes.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

What if they had taken an already dead dog from the vet, decapitated it and got him to fuck it? Whats the difference between that and a dead pig except that the cruelty of the meat industry goes on behind closed doors and everyone just forgets it just like he'd like us to forget he fucked a pig? Ive not eaten pork in years btw.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> This line of argument makes me laugh. It's not one or the other.  If I think he's a posh rugby club weirdo for the pig thing it doesn't mean I am downplaying the being a Tory thing. I was aware of the latter first (and had assumed much of the former without knowing the specifics).



And the reason why the pig fucking matters is because it's part of their socialisation of the rest. The callousness, the corruption, the nepotism. All there in their gross "high jinks".

Plus, you know, it's fucking a pig.


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Whale blubber or something? Brings in a whole new line to the discussion.


no need to be so exotic, the pig itself is a rich source of fat & gelatinous stuff.


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> assume there's lubricant available.



Pig fat


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

laptop said:


> ...Does it make any difference in fact?



some people argue you shouldn't eat meat unless you're prepared to kill the animal yourself. I was just wondering if the same principle applied here


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes we have no punanas



Cameron loves the pig punani


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Cameron loves the pig punani


the first sign of a snout and his todger comes out


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

Has Cameron appeared in public since the whole world found out he face fucked a dead pig?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Has Cameron appeared in public since the whole world found out he face fucked a dead pig?


you're hoping he's found with a ligature round his neck in the bathroom at number 10


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Weird but not wrong. What's depraved is not dangling his dongle in a dead animal's gob, but what he's doing to us. That's what people should be disgusted by.



It's possible to be disgusted by both


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Aye but look at the shitstorm he caused the country



Not that arsehole again ...aaaarrrggghh!!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Not that arsehole again ...aaaarrrggghh!!


Tenner for the server fund if you have that as your profile picture for 24 hours.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> They used to make condoms out of pigs intestine. How do they fit into this debate?



Loosely.


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Loosely.


 Speak for yourself mate.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Speak for yourself mate.


I really, really hope this thread isn't going to turn smutty.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Speak for yourself mate.



Hahahahaha!

I was thinking of Mr Cameron.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Has Cameron appeared in public since the whole world found out he face fucked a dead pig?



He's had photo-calls *inside* Number 10. Don't know where the "stab in the back" speech was. Do I have to go to the _Fail_ for pix?


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

the stab in the back speech was at one of those dinners where rich cunts pay loads of money so they can lobby the PM for favours, so not really 'public'


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the stab in the back speech was at one of those dinners where rich cunts pay loads of money so they can lobby the PM for favours, so not really 'public'



Wonder if they served pork?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Wonder if they served pork?



Or if they just had it as entertainment.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

laptop said:


> He's had photo-calls *inside* Number 10. Don't know where the "stab in the back" speech was. Do I have to go to the _Fail_ for pix?


So no speaking in front of the general public yet? I'm seriously looking forward to that [emoji1]


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Or if they just had it as entertainment.


Ah it just keeps on giving doesn't it?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Has Cameron appeared in public since the whole world found out he face fucked a dead pig?


Last seen painting with Boris and some some poor refugee children..






He's quite artistic


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> So no speaking in front of the general public yet? I'm seriously looking forward to that [emoji1]


He'll probably do a little gag to clear the air.  

Note to the punning masses: I give you the word GAG as a free gift.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> He'll probably do a little gag to clear the air.
> 
> Note to the punning masses: I give you the word GAG as a free gift.


He's gonna make a pig gag in public now? Ffs!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us



That's it! I've got it - the best cameron pig song would be a cover of that libertarian prick (Frank something I think his name is) Thatcher fucked the kids. Only instead it would be Cameron fucked a pig.

This needs to be done.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's it! I've got it - the best cameron pig song would be a cover of that libertarian prick (Frank something I think his name is) Thatcher fucked the kids. Only instead it would be Cameron fucked a pig.
> 
> This needs to be done.


Sorry, just instrumental


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what Thatcher fucked apart from all of us


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2015)

Just when I thought the depravity on this thread could get no worse, up pops Thatcher!


----------



## RareBird (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I'd have loved to have seen his face when he heard the pig squealing outside .
> Hopefully not long after a big hysterical row with Sam ,after he'd just calmed her down by assuring her it would all blow over soon, just as he's giving her a big manly cuddle , patting her hair and going " _there there, my dumpling..everything's going to be fine _" and there's a warm silent bit as her sobbing subsides, and she hugs him back..and maybe everything will be alright after all . And there's only the sound of Late night London traffic and 2 hearts beating .
> 
> _weeeeeaaakk !!  weeeeeaaakkk!!_



He ruined it when he called her "Babe"


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Like Morrisey's article about how pigs being treated like shit on UK farms therefore cameron shouldn't fuck them did make me laugh but there is a serious point behind it surely? Shouldnt we treat something which gave it's life to be on our plate with a bit more respect than some over privileged eton boy bestialising his way into an elite network?


I also think it's wrong to waste food.  Wrong in this case as in immoral. If we are defining a pig's head as food (as it is to some people, though not to me), then this food was deliberately wasted.  

If it wasn't wasted, but subsequently eaten by some unsuspecting person, then I don't think it controversial to suggest that putting your dick in someone's food before they eat it is reprehensible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Just when I thought the depravity on this thread could get no worse, up pops Thatcher!


thatcher, my friend, is blowing in the wind
thatcher is blowing in the wind


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 23, 2015)

also, someone who's good at stuff needs to photoshop a pig's snout/mouth onto one of these then put it in camerwrongun's hand


Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2015)

MY LINE MANAGER DIDN'T KNOW!! 

But of course, I couldn't just declare in our open plan office "David Cameron fucked a dead pig's head!"


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Just wandered past a local pub whose sign outside proudly proclaims "all our pork is PM free".


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> It's possible to be disgusted by both



...but we can only derive amusement from what he did to the pig.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Just wandered past a local pub whose sign outside proudly proclaims "all our pork is PM free".



Photos!


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Last seen paining with Boris and some some poor refugee children..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that little girl pointing at him and asking "have you ever shagged a pig mister" ?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> It's depraved because of the context.  A posh club with an initiation ceremony, it's about doing something they all assume your guts will be churned by.  You can never tell, but it's a fair bet that Cameron wouldn't actually fuck a pig's head normally, but that he will because he wants to play the game.  That's the depravity.



And because he's a deranged cunt.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh my word!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Is that little girl pointing at him and asking "have you ever shagged a pig mister" ?


'what did you do to peppa pig?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Just wandered past a local pub whose sign outside proudly proclaims "all our pork is PM free".


a likely story  wandered _past_?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Is that little girl pointing at him and asking "have you ever shagged a pig mister" ?


I'm hoping some Labour wag proposes he stops visiting schools till there's been a new DBS check.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're hoping he's found with a ligature round his neck in the bathroom at number 10



 I read that as "pigature"


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I'm hoping some Labour wag proposes he stops visiting schools till there's been a new DBS check.


It's apparently only children's play farms and petting zoos that are taking those precautions with the current prime administer.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Have people been arguing that there's nothing wrong with shagging a dead pig's head?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> also, someone who's good at stuff needs to photoshop a pig's snout/mouth onto one of these then put it in camerwrongun's hand
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw



The internet has already obliged you, sort of anyway.



Spoiler


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Have people been arguing that there's nothing wrong with shagging a dead pig's head?


Yes, cos there isn't.


----------



## 8den (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I'm hoping some Labour wag proposes he stops visiting schools till there's been a new DBS check.



FAM surely


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, cos there isn't.


perhaps you could expand on that to show us the argument you wish to put forward the vacuity of your thought om the subject


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, cos there isn't.



Thank fuck I don't get invited to your parties!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, cos there isn't.



Out of curiosity, have you shagged a dead pig's head?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Have people been arguing that there's nothing wrong with shagging a dead pig's head?



I got involved in an argument with a tory on Facebook yesterday who claimed he had done much worse at college and what Cameron did was not particularly bad.  So fuck knows what he shagged.  Anal sex with a live badger?  The mind boggles

ETA: I did enquire as to what he had shagged but was told to 'go fuck myself' which is probably better than shagging a dead animal right in the face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Out of curiosity, have you shagged a dead pig's head?


Nope. It's not for me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. It's not for me.



Whyever not? There's nothing wrong with it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you could expand on that to show us the argument you wish to put forward the vacuity of your thought om the subject


Perhaps you could tell me what's wrong with it, beyond what a sexually conservative person would say


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. It's not for me.



How do you know if you haven't tried it?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Whyever not? There's nothing wrong with it!


I think the term is 'There's snout wrong with it'


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. It's not for me.


But if you were to come across someone indulging in this practice, you'd smile indulgently and call out 'enjoy yourself buddy!'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Whyever not? There's nothing wrong with it!


I prefer live humans.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you could tell me what's wrong with it, beyond what a sexually conservative person would say



Only a prude would frown upon necrophilic bestiality!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you could tell me what's wrong with it, beyond what a sexually conservative person would say


so you think that to have a problem with it you have to be repressed.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer live humans.



How do you know you know when you haven't tried it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer live humans.


i don't suppose many come your way tho. not of their own accord, anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Time Trumpet stylee....



Spoiler: Fry up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How do you know you know when you haven't tried it?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

This is where ultra liberalism leads btw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>



I'm only ever funny unintentionally.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you could tell me what's wrong with it, beyond what a sexually conservative person would say


You are forever the Keith Lard of Urban 75.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> This is where ultra liberalism leads btw.


yeh. it's an ugly place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How do you know if you haven't tried it?


Cos the idea of fucking a dead pig doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos the idea of fucking a dead pig doesn't do it for me.


what about just facefucking the severed head of the pig, with gore dripping onto your sensible shoes?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Thank fuck I don't get invited to your parties!


Failure to condemn means immediate suspicion.

How very _North Korean_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what about just facefucking the severed head of the pig, with gore dripping onto your sensible shoes?


Nope. I'm not the sort of person who gets his tadger out when drunk


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a nasty feeling that someone is going to uncover a Necrozoophilia Information Exchange, letters to it from Animal Rights organistions...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos the idea of fucking a dead pig doesn't do it for me.



So there is something wrong with it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. I'm not the sort of person who gets his tadger out when drunk


from the sounds of it your tadger hasn't been out for quite some time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Failure to condemn means immediate suspicion.
> 
> How very _North Korean_.



Please tell me you agree with him!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Please tell me you agree with him!


she agrees with him


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> So there is something wrong with it?


No, I don't like watermelon either. But there's nothing wrong with eating it.
Or fucking it for that matter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I don't like watermelon either. But there's nothing wrong with eating it.
> Or fucking it for that matter.


there's lots of things you don't like. why is this? what is so objectionable to you about a lovely watermelon?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I don't like watermelon either. But there's nothing wrong with eating it.
> Or fucking it for that matter.



But you tried watermelon in order to confirm that, presumably?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

The usual oafs being belligerent again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> But you tried watermelon in order to confirm that, presumably?


i bet he's a watermelon virgin as well as all those other sorts of virgin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there's lots of things you don't like. why is this? what is so objectionable to you about a lovely watermelon?


Nothing


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The usual oafs being belligerent again.


you've yet to offer up a credible argument for your position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing


but you will neither eat it nor shag it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The usual oafs being belligerent again.



How do you know you don't like watermelon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How do you know you don't like watermelon?


I've tried it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How do you know you don't like watermelon?


i bet he's the same on e.g. cyanide. 'it's not for me but i've nothing against other people taking it'. but the logical end of this is 'i've nothing against fascism, it's not for me but some people enjoy it'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but you will neither eat it nor shag it.


Indeed


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've tried it.



Pervert.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

I like how this thread has now become OU giving clear and precise answers on the inanimate objects he would and wouldn't want to fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

S


Pickman's model said:


> i bet he's the same on e.g. cyanide. 'it's not for me but i've nothing against other people taking it'. but the logical end of this is 'i've nothing against fascism, it's not for me but some people enjoy it'.


such ludicrous sophistry


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've tried it.



So, back to the pig's head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> S
> 
> such ludicrous sophistry


that's not in fact a counterargument.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i bet he's the same on e.g. cyanide. 'it's not for me but i've nothing against other people taking it'. but the logical end of this is 'i've nothing against fascism, it's not for me but some people enjoy it'.


You're a nasty cunt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

He has to have tried it. It's his stated position.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I like how this thread has now become OU giving clear and precise answers on the inanimate objects he would and wouldn't want to fuck.


Getting tired of it tbh. Some unnecessarily personal attacks from the usual bully boys.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You're a nasty cunt.


perhaps you could put up an argument instead of this off-topick abuse.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He has to have tried it. It's his stated position.


It's not for me Vs it wasn't for me?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting tired of it tbh. Some unnecessarily personal attacks from the usual bully boys.


and the usual effete and ineffectual piffle from you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you could put up an argument instead of this off-topick abuse.


Perhaps you could refrain from the snide nasty personal comments too, you hypocrite. You've suggested some shitty things, so you can fuck right off complaining.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> It's not for me Vs it wasn't for me?



He stated he concludes things aren't for him by trying it. Otherwise he's saying it's wrong.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Which he isn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you could refrain from the snide nasty personal comments too, you hypocrite. You've suggested some shitty things, so you can fuck right off complaining.


i like to think i've kept to the topick.

things have come to a pretty pass if littlebabyjesus needs your ineffectual support.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He stated he concludes things aren't for him by trying it. Otherwise he's saying it's wrong.


Really? You're joining in with the nasty cunt on this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He stated he concludes things aren't for him by trying it. Otherwise he's saying it's wrong.


Eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?


he can explain it to you but he can't understand it for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i like to think i've kept to the topick.
> 
> things have come to a pretty pass if littlebabyjesus needs your ineffectual support.


It doesn't matter, you're still being a prick.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

He says it's fine but he hasn't tried it. Why not try it if it's fine? He's snookered. He doesn't think it's fine at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Really? You're joining in with the nasty cunt on this?


so you're bereft of an argument on this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't matter, you're still being a prick.


at worst i'm only acting the cunt. which is more than can be said for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He says it's fine but he hasn't tried it. Why not try it if it's fine? He's snookered. He doesn't think it's fine at all.


There's lots of things I don't want to try that are perfectly acceptable for other people to do.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Really? You're joining in with the nasty cunt on this?



You think there's nothing wrong with shagging a pig's head?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> at worst i'm only acting the cunt. which is more than can be said for you.


A fine act to have kept up for over a decade


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You think there's nothing wrong with shagging a pig's head?


it's a peculiar position to hold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You think there's nothing wrong with shagging a pig's head?


Which is?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's lots of things I don't want to try that are perfectly acceptable for other people to do.



Why don't you want to try it?


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a likely story  wandered _past_?



There's better pubs 5 minutes further on


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A fine act to have kept up for over a decade


have you no arguments at all in support of your position, that necrophilia with severed animal body parts is perfectly acceptable and in no wise wrong?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll conclude with the more moderate statement that it's always best to keep your undercarriage well away from our animal comrades, whether they have shuffled off this mortal coil or not.  Ditto fruits. Vegetables - more complex,


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Why don't you want to try it?


I'm not turned on by the idea.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Why don't you want to try it?


too cheap to buy a pig's head?


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

Whatever happened to love and understanding?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

You can't say it's not for you without either having tried it or saying it's wrong. There isn't another position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Whatever happened to love and understanding?


they went home early


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> have you no arguments at all in support of your position, that necrophilia with severed animal body parts is perfectly acceptable and in no wise wrong?


Yes, but I've already made them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You can't say it's not for you without either having tried it or saying it's wrong. There isn't another position.


Yeah you can. Your position is ludicrous.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, but I've already made them.


oh dear  i thought you might have an actual argument instead of bullshit and assertion.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Can't morality, as opposed to social norms, be explained as a logical, relatable thing though?



I'm not convinced that normative morality (in the UK's case a morality informed predominantly by Christian scripture and a vague scraping of public sentiment) *is* logical enough to be explained in such a way.



> A line drawn from the act to the potential harm it does? Which means that even though I personalise it in my phrasing you should be able to explain it to me. Whereas a social norm may exist for reasons which aren't rational but which are just factors of historical and cultural development. You've explained the possibility of harm though, in a reasonable enough way, as has Pickman's. So I hereby withdraw my pig-fucking-morality questions. Good day to you.



And a good day to you,sir (tips hat).


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Whatever happened to love and understanding?


It dies in an Oxford college room, circa 1985.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> It dies in an Oxford college room, circa 1985.


buggered to death by the current prime minister


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah you can. Your position is ludicrous.



What is the other position?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear  i thought you might have an actual argument instead of bullshit and assertion.


I'll make it again then in very simple terms.
Pig is dead so question of consent irrelevant.
No human is harmed by such an act.
If it's acceptable to eat it, then it's acceptable to fuck it, I reckon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What is the other position?


pig on top


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What is the other position?


You can be accepting of other people's habits without wanting to try them at all. This doesn't mean you think the habit is wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'll make it again then in very simple terms.
> Pig is dead so question of consent irrelevant.
> No human is harmed by such an act.
> If it's acceptable to eat it, then it's acceptable to fuck it, I reckon.


your assertion no human harmed by such an act is very, very questionable. and you may as well say buggering a human corpse is not wrong because the person already dead. would you like someone to bugger the corpses of your relatives? i doubt it. and as for 'if it's acceptable to eat it, it's acceptable to fuck it' i'd like to see you try that with a prickly pear.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You can't say it's not for you without either having tried it or saying it's wrong. There isn't another position.



To be fair, there is another position. Eating durian isn't for me. I've not tried it. It's not wrong. I trust the accounts of what it's like...   



Ah. Do we have such an account?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Just for the record, my lack of interest in slurry related pervery is not as a result of having tried it. In fact I've never been to Camborne.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not convinced that normative morality (in the UK's case a morality informed predominantly by Christian scripture and a vague scraping of public sentiment) *is* logical enough to be explained in such a way.



I'm going to have to go and have a bit of a think about how my notion of morality fits with the normative one. Got me thinking though


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

This thread moves so fast it's difficult to keep up with it. I wonder how long it'll last like this?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Whatever happened to love and understanding?



(What's so funny 'bout) pigs, love and understanding?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You can be accepting of other people's habits without wanting to try them at all. This doesn't mean you think the habit is wrong.



Habits? How many people do you know that shag pigs' heads?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> your assertion no human harmed by such an act is very, very questionable. and you may as well say buggering a human corpse is not wrong because the person already dead. would you like someone to bugger the corpses of your relatives? i doubt it. and as for 'if it's acceptable to eat it, it's acceptable to fuck it' i'd like to see you try that with a prickly pear.


Livestock different from pets and humans shocker


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder if it's like bacon is to many vegetarians. Like you know once you've tried it you always crave it even if your principals are against it  Do you get addicted to piggy love?
I wonder if they make substitute pigs heads out of soya or that stuff that's made of athletes foot fungus


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pigs often kept as pets nowadays.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Habits? How many people do you know that shag pig's heads?


None AFAIK.
Habit is the wrong word in Cameron's case cos he only did it once.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you could tell me what's wrong with it, beyond what a sexually conservative person would say



Sticking (it) to your own species is hardly "sexually conservative", it's good sense, especially with the viral crossover potential from pigs and chickens.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Thank fuck I don't get invited to your parties!



Seared pig cheek with mashed potatoes and a butter bean puree, sir?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Pigs often kept as pets nowadays.


If it was a pet, I'd say it was wrong


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> None AFAIK.
> Habit is the wrong word in Cameron's case cos he only did it once.



You're saying something is fine that neither you nor anyone you know has tried? This is ultra liberal piffle.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

Why is 'brain harvey' tagged to this thread?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If it was a pet, I'd say it was wrong



Wow.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> This thread moves so fast it's difficult to keep up with it. I wonder how long it'll last like this?


Till Corbyn's working mens club initiation pics emerge. flatcapgate#


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> None AFAIK.
> Habit is the wrong word in Cameron's case cos he only did it once.



Well; the one time we know of. We all suspect he's a wild boar, at heart.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer live humans.



Would you settle for a dead human though, that's the question!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sticking (it) to your own species is hardly "sexually conservative", it's good sense, especially with the viral crossover potential from pigs and chickens.


Not a moral argument though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> Why is 'brain harvey' tagged to this thread?


Cos the Man has stopped us from tagging it with Brian Harvey


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not a moral argument though



Ah, it's morally right to shag pigs?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Wow.


Somebody loved it. Rather disrespectful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah, it's morally right to shag pigs?


Only dead ones


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos the Man has stopped us from tagging it with Brian Harvey


 
What's it got to do with Brian Harvey though? I thought it was about Hameron.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> What's it got to do with Brian Harvey though? I thought it was about Hameron.


Nothing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Somebody loved it. Rather disrespectful.



I guess if you acquired a pigs head, you wouldn't get a brochure on its background.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Only dead ones





He fucking loves this littlebabyjesus


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

I bet ian hislop couldn't do the full tackle and had to settle for just teabagging the dead pig mouth which is why he is slightly lower on the establishment rungs, a mere tv comic and editor of a satirical magazine. If he had gone all the way maybe he too could have been her majesties first minister


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

"Ethically Sourced"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I guess if you acquired a pigs head, you wouldn't get a brochure on its background.


I was almost persuaded to buy one when I was on the dole as they're dead cheap and you can get a lot of meat from them. Bit I was put off when the fella talking about how to prepare one said you should clean its teeth with a toothbrush first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I guess if you acquired a pigs head, you wouldn't get a brochure on its background.


You could say that about any meat.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was almost persuaded to buy one when I was on the dole as they're dead cheap and you can get a lot of meat from them. Bit I was put off when the fella talking about how to prepare one said you should clean its teeth with a toothbrush first.


Now we know why.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If it was a pet, I'd say it was wrong


how do you know the history of this animal?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> how do you know the history of this animal?


We don't. But I'm assuming it was bought from a butcher.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Only dead ones


that's grand.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You're saying something is fine that neither you nor anyone you know has tried? This is ultra liberal piffle.



I can name lots of things I haven't tried, nor anyone I know which I think are fine.

Water polo for instance.
Walking football.
Playing the trumpet.
Having a mohican.
Etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> We don't. But I'm assuming it was bought from a butcher.


so because it might not have been cuddled by children you think it's ok to kill it, chop off its head and use it to sate posh students' perverse lusts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> "Ethically Sourced"



We're definitely down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> We're definitely down the rabbit hole.



Not in a sexual way.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> I can name lots of things I haven't tried, nor anyone I know which I think are fine.
> 
> Water polo for instance.
> Walking football.
> ...



Yeah, all of those have the same context as fucking animals.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Given their well documented history of burning £50 notes in front of homeless people etc it wouldnt surprise me at all if they served it to someone. 


danny la rouge said:


> I also think it's wrong to waste food.  Wrong in this case as in immoral. If we are defining a pig's head as food (as it is to some people, though not to me), then this food was deliberately wasted.
> 
> If it wasn't wasted, but subsequently eaten by some unsuspecting person, then I don't think it controversial to suggest that putting your dick in someone's food before they eat it is reprehensible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so because it might not have been cuddled by children you think it's ok to kill it, chop off its head and use it to sate posh students' perverse lusts.


Sorta


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, all of those have the same context as fucking animals.



You never mentioned context. 

A while ago you were talking about a watermelon. Where's the context there?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> I can name lots of things I haven't tried, nor anyone I know which I think are fine.
> 
> Water polo for instance.
> Walking football.
> ...



Maybe he just hasn't had the right opportunity?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, all of those have the same context as fucking animals.


I haven't seen you and others present one single argument for your case beyond 'EEEEEEWWWWWW A PIG!'
it's fine to be disgusted by it, but disgust alone is not a good enough argument for why you think it's wrong.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> You never mentioned context.
> 
> A while ago you were talking about a watermelon. Where's the context there?



He used the watermelon example. This conversation has no context? What has everyone been on about for the last two days then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He used the watermelon example. This conversation has no context? What has everyone been on for the last two days then?


ftfy


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He used the watermelon example. This conversation has no context? What has everyone been on about for the last two days then?



I was directly quoting you. 

You said 'something', not 'pig fucking'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> I can name lots of things I haven't tried, nor anyone I know which I think are fine.
> 
> Water polo for instance.
> Walking football.
> ...



You're being a bit mischievous here too. He said it 'wasn't for me' without having tried it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

How can you think something is fine but not for you if neither you or anyone you know has tried it?

It means you have a pre-judgment about it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You're being a bit mischievous here too. He said it 'wasn't for me' without having tried it.



yes come on umop, this is a thread on pig fucking - can we be serious about it please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> I was directly quoting you.
> 
> You said 'something', not 'pig fucking'.


you're working your way up the pedant ladder, you should know that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

the only song i can think of offhand which refers to bestiality is crass's 'sheep farming in the falklands'.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

So what will tonight's revelations include? Shirley some more stuff about the Camdad's Jersey tax-dodging/trust-funds must come up soon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How can you think something is fine but not for you if neither you or anyone you know has tried it?
> 
> It means you have a pre-judgment about it.


I haven't tried homosexuality either and I don't think that's wrong. You have no case.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't tried homosexuality either and I don't think that's wrong. You have no case.



You're conflating pig fucking with homosexuality?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> So what will tonight's revelations include? Shirley some more stuff about the Camdad's Jersey tax-dodging/trust-funds must come up soon?


That would be good, but Ashcroft and co might have decided that glass house/stones are a bad idea there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You're conflating pig fucking with homosexuality?


No, YOU are by flapping about going eww at sexual acts that harm no one.


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You're conflating pig fucking with homosexuality?



Cheating. 


How long have you been a SPAD?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

laptop said:


> Cheating.
> 
> 
> How long have you been a SPAD?


What?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> That would be good, but Ashcroft and co might have decided that glass house/stones are a bad idea there?


Good point, but then he's already gone with the concealment of his own non-dom status! So, who knows the depth of his grudge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

from mumsnet


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Not in a sexual way.



He didn't treat the pig in a sexual way either.  Sex had nothing to do with it.  That's why it's not embarassing to him.

This conversation is absurd.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> from mumsnet
> View attachment 77084


Either way, no consent was given.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> He didn't treat the pig in a sexual way either.  Sex had nothing to do with it.  That's why it's not embarassing to him.
> 
> This conversation is absurd.


Cock in mouth not sexual?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> He didn't treat the pig in a sexual way either.  Sex had nothing to do with it.  That's why it's not embarassing to him.
> 
> This conversation is absurd.


Quite!


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

the cameron twitter account has finally made a post-coital tweet. The response from the public has been as expected.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> He didn't treat the pig in a sexual way either.  Sex had nothing to do with it.  That's why it's not embarassing to him.
> 
> This conversation is absurd.



The way that you are scrambling to defend this is v curious


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> from mumsnet
> View attachment 77084


That's a low stoop!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

*Nursie* ‏@NursieDear25  16m16 minutes ago
@David_Cameron So what would have stopped you making the dangerous journey into a deid pigs mouth then, you mad necrophiliac freak show?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a low stoop!


at least i haven't been defending the depths of human degradation as you so strenuously have.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the cameron twitter account has finally made a post-coital tweet. The response from the public has been as expected.



Scrolled for about 30 secs...tears in my eyes...so proud of my fellow citizens.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2015)

An act doesn't have to be immoral to be disgusting. Why is that so hard?


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, YOU are by flapping about going eww at sexual acts that harm no one.


 
So tonkin a pigs gob is ok to be taught in school sex education.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> *Nursie* ‏@NursieDear25  16m16 minutes ago
> @David_Cameron So what would have stopped you making the dangerous journey into a deid pigs mouth then, you mad necrophiliac freak show?


As Phil pointed out, necrophiliac is a bit of a stretch. there's no claim he got sexual kicks out of it


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

*Alex Ankle* ‏@anklealex  55m55 minutes ago
@David_Cameron you fucked a pig and you think you can just come back to twitter like nothing happened? unbelievable. you fucked a pig.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> As Phil pointed out, necrophiliac is a bit of a stretch. there's no claim he got sexual kicks out of it


there's no doubt he got a sexual thrill out of it.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> None AFAIK.
> Habit is the wrong word in Cameron's case cos he only did it once.


Crikey just clicked on this and thought Cameron was into hobbits as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Duncan2 said:


> Crikey just clicked on this and thought Cameron was into hobbits as well


anything that moves, duncan2, anything that moves.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> As Phil pointed out, necrophiliac is a bit of a stretch. there's no claim he got sexual kicks out of it


Has tumescence explicitly been denied, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> at least i haven't been defending the depths of human degradation as you so strenuously have.


I'm not doing that


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> So tonkin a pigs gob is ok to be taught in school sex education.


Nope.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2015)

If Cameron denies inserting his todger into a severed pig's head, what's the likelihood of the photo being published, assuming it exists?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Has tumescence explicitly been denied, then?


I don't think so


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there's no doubt he got a sexual thrill out of it.


There's an ocean of doubt!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> If Cameron denies inserting his todger into a served pig's head, what's the likelihood of the photo being published, assuming it exists?


Zero. It would be illegal


----------



## teqniq (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's an ocean of doubt!



Well a rasher or two anyway


----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Zero. It would be illegal



Even censored?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not doing that


so what do you think you've been doing by saying there's nothing wrong with someone stuffing their penis into the mouth of a dead pig?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's an ocean of doubt!


you're quite right. but not on this planet. not on this issue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're quite right. but not on this planet. not on this issue.


What makes you think he got a sexual kick out of it?
There's a difference between doing something gross for a dare and getting your rocks off doing it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Even censored?


Perhaps!


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't seen you and others present one single argument for your case beyond 'EEEEEEWWWWWW A PIG!'
> *it's fine to be disgusted by it, but disgust alone is not a good enough argument for why you think it's wrong*.



In all seriousness, the fact that many people find something disgusting is in itself a pretty good reason for not doing it - disgust is an emotional and physical reaction which prevents us from eating or doing things which may potentially be bad for us

See here for more


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> In all seriousness, the fact that many people find something disgusting is in itself a pretty good reason for not doing it - disgust is an emotional and physical reaction which prevents us from eating or doing things which may potentially be bad for us
> 
> See here for more


Yes, I saw a programme about that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2015)

solidarity with the pig

#jesuisoinket


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, I saw a programme about that.



So it was a bit silly to dismiss the significance of disgust then, wasn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What makes you think he got a sexual kick out of it?
> There's a difference between doing something gross for a dare and getting your rocks off doing it


i can't believe you're spending precious minutes of your life, which you'll never get back, defending a tory shoving his penis into the severed head of a dead pig.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> So it was a bit silly to dismiss the significance of disgust then, wasn't it?


Who did that?


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 23, 2015)

In a pigs eye there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't believe you're spending precious minutes of your life, which you'll never get back, defending a tory shoving his penis into the severed head of a dead pig.


I'm not. I'm criticising the moralising over the act itself. It's mere prudery.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Who did that?



you did, when you said


> but disgust alone is not a good enough argument for why you think it's wrong


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Who did that?


you've made a right sow's ear out of this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not. I'm criticising the moralising over the act itself. It's mere prudery.


bollocks is it prudery.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> you did, when you said


I wasn't dismissing disgust as being a good reason not to do something. I was dismissing the argument that it was morally wrong because it was deemed to be disgusting


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I wasn't dismissing disgust as being a good reason not to do something. I was dismissing the argument that it was morally wrong because it was deemed to be disgusting


perhaps it's deemed to be disgusting because it's morally wrong. did you ever stop to think of that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> bollocks is it prudery.
> 
> View attachment 77085


Yes. That's what it is. 'ewwwww a pig'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. That's what it is. 'ewwwww a pig'


prudery is to do with embarrassment at _normal sexual conduct_. having a go at kids or young people kissing in the street, for example. being shocked and/or disgusted by someone fucking a pig is not prudish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps it's deemed to be disgusting because it's morally wrong


Don't think so


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> prudery is to do with embarrassment at _normal sexual conduct_. having a go at kids or young people kissing in the street, for example. being shocked and/or disgusted by someone fucking a pig is not prudish.


Being excessively concerned with sexual propriety is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't think so


once again you post assertion and bluster where you should be posing an argument.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Well there's also the fact that many mass murderers (of which cameron is one tbh, libya, welfare reforms, etc) started out with acts of violence/sexual perversion towards animals


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Being excessively concerned with sexual propriety is.


once you're talking about facefucking the severed head of a dead pig you're well outside the normal limits of sexual propriety.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You're conflating pig fucking with homosexuality?


No, he really isn't. That's just disingenuous.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I wasn't dismissing disgust as being a good reason not to do something. I was dismissing the argument that it was morally wrong because it was deemed to be disgusting



That's really not what it looked like to me.

Anyway, as a further general point, it's worth noting that morality is not merely a rational calculation, it also derives from basic feelings such as disgust.

Many taboos, religious and otherwise, also have a functional side in that they prevent people doing things which are known or thought to be individually or socially dangerous or harmful. Anyone who attempts to reduce morality to an entirely rational calculation hasn't really grasped its complexities and its importance in human behaviour, IMO.

And just as well too, or we'd all be going around fucking pig's heads like David Cameron did


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> once you're talking about facefucking the severed head of a dead pig you're well outside the normal limits of sexual propriety.


That's quite a strongly normative position your adopting there. Who are we to judge what others choose to do with the remains of a once living creature?


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What makes you think he got a sexual kick out of it?
> There's a difference between doing something gross for a dare and getting your rocks off doing it



Not to the pig there isnt


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Scrolled for about 30 secs...tears in my eyes...so proud of my fellow citizens.


Absolutely - rofl.






(And just as I was losing the will to live reading the last few pages of this thread).


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> That's quite a strongly normative position your adopting there. Who are we to judge what others choose to do with the remains of a once living creature?


i think once someone facefucks the severed head of a pig we're on fairly safe ground criticising their actions.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Being excessively concerned with sexual propriety is.


It's not that, it's the nature of the taboo transgressed and the reasons for doing it - it's not about someone who has a particular proclivity exercising it despite social sanction, it's about a group with contempt for society and its mores doing things to demonstrate that contempt and bind themselves together by it. The immorality arises in the motivations of the actors I reckon and crucially even they think it's immoral and that's why they're doing it. Few acts are absolutely immoral in all and every circumstance but this one clearly was in the way it happened.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Broadly speaking, disgust is an emotional response, while a moral judgement is an intellectual response. We can't really control the former, although we can work on it. Inasmuch as we can control anything, we can control the latter - that's what we mean by 'control' - a moral judgement is a decision. 

We can feel disgust at something because we think it's morally wrong, such as the burning of money in front of a homeless person. We can also think something is morally wrong because we're disgusted by it, but on more reflection, we may see that, if there is no telling intellectual reasoning behind the feeling of disgust, perhaps feeling that it's morally wrong, ie that we think _other people shouldn't do it_, is itself wrong. 

Doesn't mean you actively encourage the thing. You might actively discourage or avoid it. I don't think it's morally wrong to only want to talk in rhyming couplets and nothing else, but I might actively discourage it or avoid those who do it if I find it tiresome.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> That's quite a strongly normative position your adopting there. Who are we to judge what others choose to do with the remains of a once living creature?



Errr, because these pig fucking posh cunts are running the show?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

All love lost ‏@1Hard2KillCunt
@David_Cameron Just had a Bacon sandwich, as in Bacon on bread with sauce like Normal people. Not the way you would


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Being excessively concerned with sexual propriety is.


I don't think it's excessive to find the act deplorable. 

Try the thought experiment of you being the parent of a child who makes towards the severed pig's head on the kitchen table,  dangly bit at the ready. 

"What are you doing, Joe?"
"I'm just going to put my willy in its mouth"

What are your feelings about this? What advice do you give your son?

Scenario 2. 

Your son is university age, he's at home for summer, and you ask him his plans for the evening.

"Oh, I've bought a pig's head, and some of the lads are coming round to put our willies in its mouth".

What are your feelings about this? What advice do you give him?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't think it's excessive to find the act deplorable.
> 
> Try the thought experiment of you being the parent of a child who makes towards the severed pig's head on the kitchen table,  dangly bit at the ready.
> 
> ...


i think he'd be happy to watch or maybe even join in if people were having fun.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Broadly speaking, disgust is an emotional response, while a moral judgement is an intellectual response. We can't really control the former, although we can work on it. Inasmuch as we can control anything, we can control the latter - that's what we mean by 'control' - a moral judgement is a decision.
> 
> We can feel disgust at something because we think it's morally wrong, such as the burning of money in front of a homeless person. We can also think something is morally wrong because we're disgusted by it, but on more reflection, we may see that, if there is no telling intellectual reasoning behind the feeling of disgust, perhaps feeling that it's morally wrong, ie that we think _other people shouldn't do it_, is itself wrong.
> 
> Doesn't mean you actively encourage the thing. You might actively discourage or avoid it. I don't think it's morally wrong to only want to talk in rhyming couplets and nothing else, but I might actively discourage it or avoid those who do it if I find it tiresome.



Why would you want to "control" disgust or any other emotion?

Apart from anything else, they are widely regarded as having an evolutionary significance, ie they help us to survive. In the case of disgust


> disgust is believed to have evolved as a component of a behavioral immune system in which the body attempts to avoid disease-carrying pathogens as opposed to having to fight them after they have entered the body



So disgust at fucking taboo things is not simply to do with prudery (sorry Orang Utan), it's part of what helps us stay alive. I'll stick with having emotional reasons for my behaviour as well as intellectual ones if it's all the same to you.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Well he could get pork tapeworms or brucellosis so theres plenty of reason to think it could cause him harm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Broadly speaking, disgust is an emotional response, while a moral judgement is an intellectual response. We can't really control the former, although we can work on it. Inasmuch as we can control anything, we can control the latter - that's what we mean by 'control' - a moral judgement is a decision.
> 
> We can feel disgust at something because we think it's morally wrong, such as the burning of money in front of a homeless person. We can also think something is morally wrong because we're disgusted by it, but on more reflection, we may see that, if there is no telling intellectual reasoning behind the feeling of disgust, perhaps feeling that it's morally wrong, ie that we think _other people shouldn't do it_, is itself wrong.
> 
> Doesn't mean you actively encourage the thing. You might actively discourage or avoid it. I don't think it's morally wrong to only want to talk in rhyming couplets and nothing else, but I might actively discourage it or avoid those who do it if I find it tiresome.


tbh there's very little intellectual reasoning behind such decisions as not to eat shit, not to fuck dogs and not to use the severed head of a dead animal for one's own perverse lusts.

for most people anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well he could get pork tapeworms or brucellosis so theres plenty of reason to think it could cause him harm.


----------



## 8den (Sep 23, 2015)

Jesus. The last nine or so pages demonstrates why urban isn't allowed nice things like the prime minister sticking his mouth into a dead pig.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

I look forward to_ the dead pig face fuckers_ entering the fray on twitter. It will be interesting to see who their allies are.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2015)

Work computer searchbar.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well there's also the fact that many mass murderers (of which cameron is one tbh, libya, welfare reforms, etc) started out with acts of violence/sexual perversion towards animals


I was thinking this today. Pigfacefucking as a gateway perversion.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're working your way up the pedant ladder, you should know that.



Thanks man. That means a lot, coming from you.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

copliker said:


> I was thinking this today. Pigfacefucking as a gateway perversion.


Read about aspersions being cast on that link between childhood animal abuse and later criminality: Homicidal Triad: Predictor of Violence or Urban Myth? they say it's basically really an indicator that the kid is a victim of abuse, and it's the consequences of that that make them more likely adult offenders.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

The best thing about this is that he can't resign. If he resigns he'll be forever known as the prime minister who had to resign because he had sex with a pig.


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

Can anyone remember what life was like before it was common knowledge that the Prime Minister of Her Majesty's Government had fucked a pig?


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Can anyone remember what life was like before it was common knowledge that the Prime Minister of Her Majesty's Government had fucked a pig?


All changed, changed utterly, a terrible beauty is born.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Has tumescence explicitly been denied, then?


That's one for the Parliamentary Lobby to explore - "sources close to the Prime Minister conceded that...".


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> Why would you want to "control" disgust or any other emotion?
> 
> Apart from anything else, they are widely regarded as having an evolutionary significance, ie they help us to survive. In the case of disgust
> 
> ...


For well over half a century I've found the idea of corned beef disgusting - at one time thinking about it could 'bring up' (in every sense) strong feelings of nausea. But that response isn't because of any 'evolutionary significance'. It's because at infant school when I didn't fancy the corned beef for lunch I was made to sit there until I had eaten it. I can still recall crying as I did so.

As humans living within human culture there is no way to definitively distinguish disgust responses we have learned or acquired, either from individual experience or from a peer culture, from those which may have other causes.

Which is part of the reason why when some new ager invites me to 'get in touch with my natural instincts' or a homophobe invites me to acknowledge the 'natural feeling' that being gay is 'against nature' I tell them, with greater or lesser degrees of politeness to fuck off. Of course there is also the feelings of disgust they arouse...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Not to the pig there isnt


The pig is oblivious


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The pig is oblivious



A dead human would be too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> A dead human would be too.


A dead human would have other humans who would care about you fucking their dead family members


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A dead human would have other humans who would care about you fucking their dead family members



Not necessarily.

What about some lonely old spinster whose friends and family have all passed on some years past and who lives, socially isolated, in a cold and lonely flat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


i thought one of you would have recognised barbara windsor playing hope springs in 'carry on girls'


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A dead human would have other humans who would care about you fucking their dead family members



What makes you think pigs wouldn't, other than the fact they are raised in a totally unnatural environment and treated as little more than inanimate objects? 

IQ Tests Suggest Pigs Are Smart as Dogs, Chimps : DNews


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> What about some lonely old spinster whose friends and family have all passed on some years past and who lives, socially isolated, in a cold and lonely flat?


Fill your boots then if you really want


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What makes you think pigs wouldn't, other than the fact they are raised in a totally unnatural environment and treated as little more than inanimate objects?
> 
> IQ Tests Suggest Pigs Are Smart as Dogs, Chimps : DNews


Fine to argue that if you're a veggie


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A dead human would have other humans who would care about you fucking their dead family members


so you'd be as opposed to cameron shoving his cock down an elephant's throat as a humans being as elephants mourn their dead.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fill your boots then if you really want



Really?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so you'd be as opposed to cameron shoving his cock down an elephant's throat as a humans being as elephants mourn their dead.


Nope


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Really?


I don't know, but go ahead if it makes you happy


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2015)

On this front surely the question is whether animals care what happens to the corpses of their species.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

elbows said:


> On this front surely the question is whether animals care what happens to the corpses of their species.


i'm beginning to lose interest in what happens to the corpses of a couple of members of the human species.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, YOU are by flapping about going eww at sexual acts that harm no one.



Fucking dead humans harms nobody either. It's a rather disrespectful thing to do though in most people's minds. You're completely out of touch.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> For well over half a century I've found the idea of corned beef disgusting - at one time thinking about it could 'bring up' (in every sense) strong feelings of nausea. But that response isn't because of any 'evolutionary significance'. It's because at infant school when I didn't fancy the corn beef for lunch I was made to sit there until I had eaten it. I can still recall crying as I did so.
> 
> *As humans living within human culture there is no way to definitively distinguish disgust responses we have learned or acquired, either from individual experience or from a peer culture, from those which may have other causes.*
> 
> Which is part of the reason why when some new ager invites me to 'get in touch with my natural instincts' or a homophobe invites me to acknowledge the 'natural feeling' that being gay is 'against nature' I tell them, with greater or lesser degrees of politeness to fuck off. Of course there is also the feelings of disgust they arouse...



I'm really not so sure that the bit I've highlighted is true.

And if someone suggests that you need to "get in touch with" feelings of eg disgust, it's pretty obvious they're not truely feelings of disgust, otherwise they would be involuntary and there would be no need to get in touch with them.

Even in your last sentence, I don't think you're talking about a true feeling of disgust (although we often use the word that way), it's more a response based largely on a intellectual process.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

elbows said:


> On this front surely the question is whether animals care what happens to the corpses of their species.


Not really, thinking about it. We eat them. They don't like seeing their mates get slaughtered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope


i can easily picture you acting as cameron's fluffer while someone with a chainsaw chops the elephant's head off in preparation for the prime minister's slaking of his bestial lusts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Fucking dead humans harms nobody either. It's a rather disrespectful thing to do though in most people's minds.


Yes.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A dead human would have other humans who would care about you fucking their dead family members



Are you suggesting that's the only reason why fucking a human corpse might be regarded as wrong?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> Are you suggesting that's the only reason why fucking a human corpse might be regarded as wrong?


they might threaten ou with physical violence


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> Are you suggesting that's the only reason why fucking a human corpse might be regarded as wrong?


There must be other reasons too!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The best thing about this is that he can't resign. If he resigns he'll be forever known as the prime minister who had to resign because he had sex with a pig.



And if he doesn't he'll forever be known as the prime minister that fucked a pig and didn't resign.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The best thing about this is that he can't resign. If he resigns he'll be forever known as the prime minister who had to resign because he had sex with a pig.


He might want to spend more time with his litter.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fine to argue that if you're a veggie



Well maybe we do need to think about the way we treat animals? You don't have to be a veggie to argue that pigs are often treated appalling in farming practices and are perhaps deserving of more respect than to be decapitated and fucked by some ghastly fucking grunting, braying bullingdon boy smacked out of his head on drugs that's going to become the next prime minister several years down the line. Why do you have to be a veggie to give a shit about animals rights when its known that having the animal in too much fear spoils the meat, that the meat we eat these days is bad for peoples health etc, and that allowing a future prime minister to use a dead pig as a sperm receptacle facilitates the idea that you can basically treat a pig as bad as you want. You can just see it now:

'Why are you beating that poor pig? It looks so scared and you should give it some water ffs this is so cruel'
'Dunno what your problem is, David Cameron would have fucked it'


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There must be other reasons too!



Would you care to speculate on what they might be?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Are we in danger of overlooking the fact that Cameron's alleged porcine penetration was performed, 'publicly'  in front of others, and quite possibly for the sexual gratification of those observing?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes.



It's past seven o'clock now so I have limited time for ultra liberal numpties arguing weird positions that chime with nobody else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are we in danger of overlooking the fact that Cameron's alleged porcine penetration was performed, 'publicly'  in front of others, and quite possibly for the sexual gratification of those observing?


i imagine orang utan would have no objection to that being as he's a good utilitarian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's past seven o'clock now so I have limited time for ultra liberal numpties arguing weird positions that chime with nobody else.


i have had no time for it for some hours now and it's nearly home time.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

"Busy day at the office dear?"

"BUSY? BUSY? I've had to spend aaaaaaall day discussing the ethics of dead pig's head fucking. "


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

two sheds said:


> "Busy day at the office dear?"
> 
> "BUSY? BUSY? I've had to spend aaaaaaall day discussing the ethics of dead pig's head fucking. "


not  busy at all. all that's kept me going is kicking orang utan and his frankly vile defence of the prime minister's perversion.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

'You should give the pigs some water on this hot day, but they're gonna be in there for hours, it's cruel on their already stressful journey'
'Fuck it they're only pigs we can do what we want.'
'Its fucking cruel though they dont have space to turn around ffs' 
'Who cares? They're going to get given to David Cameron anyway'


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i have had no time for it for some hours now and it's nearly home time.



Working late shift today pickman's?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Right I need to get back to a point on another thread that I overlooked.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd not heard of the burning a pink un in front of a homeless person wheeze before. It reminded me of how in anti capitalist/anti g8 demos and the like in london the wankers have been known to lean out the windows waving 50 notes st the plebian masses. We could go all day about the pshycho-sexual nature of the ways in which dominance is expressed by these cretinous wormfood (ctr). But the burning the 50 in the face of the poor and the waving from windows in financial district high towers at the protestor down below. Well, thats it just done without a cloak at all. Its naked right there.

I think we should maintain that all of them, every man jack is a lover of beasts. Gives you something to chuckle over at least


----------



## campanula (Sep 23, 2015)

I doubt there was a sexual element to this...but issues of power, secrecy, collusion all add up to a pretty nasty act, taken in the context of which it was performed.

If this was something I had heard about, concerning a random member of the public, I suspect I would feel something akin to pity rather than disgust, at the need to have intimacy with a piece of dead meat - on a spectrum of sexual activity, including such things such as coprophilia, for example...but firstly, this was not explicitly a sexual act, but it does have seen deeply symbolic signifiers, given the animal involved, the company being kept and the deeper significance of an arcane and binding ritual to lock someone into a secret society based upon power, manipulation, money.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's past seven o'clock now so I have limited time for ultra liberal numpties arguing weird positions that chime with nobody else.


Nobody else? My position isn't that unusual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not  busy at all. all that's kept me going is kicking orang utan and his frankly vile defence of the prime minister's perversion.


I'm not defending something that doesn't exist.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd not heard of the burning a pink un in front of a homeless person wheeze before. It reminded me of how in anti capitalist/anti g8 demos and the like in london the wankers have been known to lean out the windows waving 50 notes st the plebian masses. We could go all day about the pshycho-sexual nature of the ways in which dominance is expressed by these cretinous wormfood (ctr). But the burning the 50 in the face of the poor and the waving from windows in financial district high towers at the protestor down below. Well, thats it just done without a cloak at all. Its naked right there.



At least we've can chant 'oink oink' at them in fairly confident knowledge they had to do something similar.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nobody else? My position isn't that unusual.



Yes it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are we in danger of overlooking the fact that Cameron's alleged porcine penetration was performed, 'publicly'  in front of others, and quite* possibly for the sexual gratification of those observing?*


Eh? Where did you get that from?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Yes it is.


I was discussing this with friends who agree


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't think it's excessive to find the act deplorable.
> 
> Try the thought experiment of you being the parent of a child who makes towards the severed pig's head on the kitchen table,  dangly bit at the ready.
> 
> ...


"Not got yourself a girlfriend yet, then, son?"


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was discussing this with friends who agree



Well ok.

I've not heard anyone away from the two threads on Urban taking that kinda position.

But there you go.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was discussing this with friends who agree


University drinking club mates?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

'Shocking' pig cruelty condemned at Norfolk farm - BBC News

Revealed: the cruelty of UK's pork suppliers

More footage of pig abuse in UK farms | Compassion in World Farming

Its not a stretch to imagine the pig that cameron fucked grew up in such conditions or at least died in a horrific way in a terrified, agitated state. And to add insult to injury he then fucked it in a drug-fuelled initiation ceremony surrounded by other Piers Gaveston toffs. 

Wtf is wrong with him?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> "Not got yourself a girlfriend yet, then, son?"


As an opener, perhaps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Working late shift today pickman's?


yeh. all done now tho.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Why Piers Gaviscon? I mean, the pig would have heartburn for sure. But the members?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Tbf i have seen some people saying its not a big deal but i suspect thats cos they're not surprised that he did it.


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> 'You should give the pigs some water on this hot day, but they're gonna be in there for hours, it's cruel on their already stressful journey'
> 'Fuck it they're only pigs we can do what we want.'
> 'Its fucking cruel though they dont have space to turn around ffs'
> 'Who cares? They're going to get given to David Cameron anyway'



I'm not convinced thats the angle that really delivers the goods. I think the purposes and effects of the ritual & such clubs is where the action is if we want to get deep. 

I don't mean that the treatment of pigs is unimportant, but I'm not convinced the violation of the pig head is directly linked to scummy attitudes towards those not of their ilk. It serves another purpose on their road to elite power shitting on the rest of us, I don't think the pig is especially symbolic. Parties, scenes and groups where such rituals exist are alien to me. Much more familiar is the way that humiliation can be a powerful component of social group behaviour.

One angle I think I'll take is that I'm adding this pig face fuckery to my list of shit things that happen when too many males spend too much time, and certain important developmental stages, in single-sex environments. Especially when they are resplendent with all manner of archaic nonsense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not defending something that doesn't exist.


you are therefore defending something that does exist


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

elbows said:


> I'm not convinced thats the angle that really delivers the goods. I think the purposes and effects of the ritual & such clubs is where the action is if we want to get deep.
> 
> I don't mean that the treatment of pigs is unimportant, but I'm not convinced the violation of the pig head is directly linked to scummy attitudes towards those not of their ilk. It serves another purpose on their road to elite power shitting on the rest of us, I don't think the pig is especially symbolic. Parties, scenes and groups where such rituals exist are alien to me. Much more familiar is the way that humiliation can be a powerful component of social group behaviour.
> 
> One angle I think I'll take is that I'm adding this pig face fuckery to my list of shit things that happen when too many males spend too much time, and certain important developmental stages, in single-sex environments. Especially when they are resplendent with all manner of archaic nonsense.



Well look at those frat boys in the US where they do much worse shit to each other and to other people.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> As an opener, perhaps.


"Word to the wise, son. I appreciate the honesty, but if you're planning on fucking a pig's head with your mates, tell other people on a strictly need-to-know basis."


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Where did you get that from?


With secret socieities we obviously we have very little to go on, but the motto suggests that shared sexual experiences might play a large part of the proceedings.
_"Fane non memini ne audisse unum alterum ita dilixisse"_


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2015)

> Jeremy Corbyn has said he is not interested in allegations about what David Cameron did or did not do with a pig while a student at university.



Jeremy Corbyn says he's not interested in David Cameron pig allegations

So, pretty close to the urban take on this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> With secret socieities we obviously we have very little to go on, but the motto suggests that shared sexual experiences might play a large part of the proceedings.
> _"Fane non memini ne audisse unum alterum ita dilixisse"_


not to mention piers gaveston not famous for his chastity


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

Still confused as to why Brian Harvey is tagged into this thread - did he facefuck a pig?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

elbows said:


> I'm not convinced thats the angle that really delivers the goods. I think the purposes and effects of the ritual & such clubs is where the action is if we want to get deep.
> 
> I don't mean that the treatment of pigs is unimportant, but I'm not convinced the violation of the pig head is directly linked to scummy attitudes towards those not of their ilk. It serves another purpose on their road to elite power shitting on the rest of us, I don't think the pig is especially symbolic. Parties, scenes and groups where such rituals exist are alien to me. Much more familiar is the way that humiliation can be a powerful component of social group behaviour.
> 
> One angle I think I'll take is that I'm adding this pig face fuckery to my list of shit things that happen when too many males spend too much time, and certain important developmental stages, in single-sex environments. Especially when they are resplendent with all manner of archaic nonsense.



Tbh similar frat boy type societies in the USA have been linked to all manner of shit including gang raping people as an initiation or hazing rituals so violent that someone dies. I'm not suggesting this was the case here but it's definitely a way of transgressing/overcoming personal boundaries and binding the group together and in that context could take on more sinister tones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> Still confused as to why Brian Harvey is tagged into this thread - did he facefuck a pig?


No. It's just a bit of fun. He's tagged on a lot of threads


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nobody else? My position isn't that unusual.



You've discussed fucking pigs heads prior to this week? It is unusual to do that. Following this week it isn't of course but I doubt the majority of people take your view that it's "fine!"


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

10 more people charged in connection with hazing death - CNN.com


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

elbows said:


> One angle I think I'll take is that I'm adding this pig face fuckery to my list of shit things that happen when too many males spend too much time, and certain important developmental stages, in single-sex environments. Especially when they are resplendent with all manner of archaic nonsense.


Yes, and this would be my other answer to danny's question. I'd be disappointed if my son went away to university and promptly joined a shitty posh dining club with silly initiation rituals, a fact he then proudly announced to me. The actual pig-head-fucking would be lower on the list of worries than various other things.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

> According to police, the Pi Delta Psi fraternity was conducting a ritual outdoors for new pledges called the "glass ceiling."
> 
> The objective was for Deng, who was blindfolded and wearing a backpack containing a 30-pound bag of sand, to navigate toward someone who was calling him while other fraternity brothers physically prevented that from happening, said police.
> 
> Deng fell backward, struck his head and was unconscious and unresponsive immediately after he fell, according to police.



There ya go ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You've discussed fucking pigs heads prior to this week? It is unusual to do that. Following this week it isn't of course but I doubt the majority of people take your view that it's "fine!"


but a lot seem to take the 'meh' position.
Many young people have done gross things to impress mates. dicking about with a pig's head is one of them.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, and this would be my other answer to danny's question. I'd be disappointed if my son went away to university and promptly joined a shitty posh dining club with silly initiation rituals, a fact he then proudly announced to me. The actual pig-head-fucking would be lower on the list of worries than various other things.



I'd be worried about what else they were going to pressure him into doing.


----------



## campanula (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, we are conflating a lot of specific circumstances here  which does make an unpleasantly literal image come to mind, but a nod to OU here, again, there is a spectrum of behaviour where fucking a part of a dead animal is weird but, I definitely recall hearing (juvenile) tales involving steak (and I admit to being pleasured by my Zanussi so...) but nonetheless, I am inclined to agree with Elbows that there are undertones of dominance, complicity, contempt which are, for me at any rate, more distressing and enraging than just pricks and pigs (which I am struggling to get beyond the comedy aspect).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

campanula said:


> Well, we are conflating a lot of specific circumstances here  which does make an unpleasantly literal image come to mind, but a nod to OU here, again, there is a spectrum of behaviour where fucking a part of a dead animal is weird but, I definitely recall hearing (juvenile) tales involving steak (and I admit to being pleasured by my Zanussi so...) but nonetheless, I am inclined to agree with Elbows that there are undertones of dominance, complicity, contempt which are, for me at any rate, more distressing and enraging than just pricks and pigs (which I am struggling to get beyond the comedy aspect).


I was going to mention the liver in a pint pot oft mentioned by sniggering teens in their puerile conversations, but thought better of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was going to mention the liver in a pint pot oft mentioned by sniggering teens in their puerile conversations, but thought better of it.


i bet you tried it


----------



## kebabking (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> There ya go ...



not a very good example - as its described, thats no more dangerous or bizaare than rugby or bulldogs, and like rugby or bulldogs, sometimes it goes wrong and something well outside the expected norms happens. he could have fallen backwards and cracked his head on something at any student party - or saturday night out - that happens every week without a fatal accident.

if he was electrocuted in a swimming pool while tied to a paving slab and fucking a goat, that would be wierd... but he was playing a game, fell over backwards and cracked his head.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was going to mention the liver in a pint pot oft mentioned by sniggering teens in their puerile conversations, but thought better of it.


I have never heard anyone mention liver in a pint pot. 

I may be missing something, but it sounds like a revolting drink a bodybuilder might make.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I'd be worried about what else they were going to pressure him into doing.


yeah, or the other way round. I'd have to consider the possibility that I'd given life to a wrongun.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I have never heard anyone mention liver in a pint pot.



Liver in a bag. A pint pot sounds well dodgy!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> but a lot seem to take the 'meh' position.
> Many young people have done gross things to impress mates. dicking about with a pig's head is one of them.



I like how this has now turned into an attack on the young.

It's a fuckin' good job my dad warned me against buying a pig's head for fucking purposes when I was fourteen!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Liver in a bag. A pint pot sounds well dodgy!


Liver in a bag? 

What is this about?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Liver in a bag?
> 
> What is this about?



My post #1475 - a proper 'Officers Mess'


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

'Spanks' speaks.


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Liver in a bag?
> 
> What is this about?


the 1990s teenage rumourmill would suggest that a bag of liver (warmed to body temperature) simulates the feeling of a woman's vagina.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i bet you tried it


This is why I didn't mention it before. You'd say shit like that


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2015)

Wonder how many more of these stories Jeremy Corbyn has got up his sleeve. Maybe this one is just a warm-up and he's saving the really juicy stuff until just before the next election.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was going to mention the liver in a pint pot oft mentioned by sniggering teens in their puerile conversations, but thought better of it.



"Oft mentioned"? 

One of us, and I suspect it's you, is hanging out with the wrong crowd...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the 1990s teenage rumourmill would suggest that a bag of liver (warmed to body temperature) simulates the feeling of a woman's vagina.


I see. I hadn't heard that, but then I was a teenager in the late 70s/early 80s.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 23, 2015)

a jar of worms is another.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the 1990s teenage rumourmill would suggest that a bag of liver (warmed to body temperature) simulates the feeling of a woman's vagina.


empty jamjar stuffed with liver was the lore down here, presumably because you could microwave it up to body temp


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the 1990s teenage rumourmill would suggest that a bag of liver (warmed to body temperature) simulates the feeling of a woman's vagina.


I missed that one (80s teenager). I did hear the claim to have fucked a frozen chicken. I'm still not quite sure what the appeal of that particular form of animal-assisted wanking was.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmm. My memories of youthful sexual rumour are all about who shagged _who_, not who shagged _what._


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> "Oft mentioned"?
> 
> One of us, and I suspect it's you, is hanging out with the wrong crowd...


I don't think so. Don't tell me you didn't hear other wanking stories like that growing up. Check the bumcarrotwank and dog fucker threads. There's loads of stories like that.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I like how this has now turned into an attack on the young.
> 
> It's a fuckin' good job my dad warned me against buying a pig's head for fucking purposes when I was fourteen!



Thats one conversation you'd never want to have with your parents

'I want to talk to you about...you know, the facts of life' 
'OK Mum' 
'Make sure you dont get forced into something you dont want to do. You should make sure you use contraception and a condom because you dont want to get pregnant' 
'Um OK mum...thanks' 
'And if you're round someones house and the pigs' heads start being passed around make sure you don't fuck one'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Hmm. My memories of youthful sexual rumour are all about who shagged _who_, not who shagged _what._


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think so. Don't tell me you didn't hear other wanking stories like that growing up. Check the bumcarrotwank and dog fucker threads. There's loads of stories like that.



See my post above.

Maybe I just had a sheltered youth....but then in over a decade of teaching teenagers I haven't heard much either.

I count myself lucky in retrospect.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I see. I hadn't heard that, but then I was a teenager in the late 70s/early 80s.



Same here, missed a fucking trick there!


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

the revolting things kids will do (or are rumoured to have done - most are made up by bullies IMO) with and to animals have been detailed exhaustively elsewhere on urban.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wonder how many more of these stories Jeremy Corbyn has got up his sleeve. Maybe this one is just a warm-up and he's saving the really juicy stuff until just before the next election.


 
Wanted to see what Corbyn made of it all at PMQs today but looks like it wasn't on for some reason.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> the revolting things kids will do (or are rumoured to have done - *most are made up by bullies IMO*) with and to animals have been detailed exhaustively elsewhere on urban.


Yeah, I reckon so, too.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Hmm. My memories of youthful sexual rumour are all about who shagged _who_, not who shagged _what._


so provincial


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> See my post above.
> 
> Maybe I just had a sheltered youth....but then in over a decade of teaching teenagers I haven't heard much either.
> 
> I count myself lucky in retrospect.


I'm surprised! It's all young men talked about when I was a lad. Bizarre wanking stories. Most of them probably theoretical cases rather than actual, mind.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> Wanted to see what Corbyn made of it all at PMQs today but looks like it wasn't on for some reason.


Conf season, innit?


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow. this thread has already got 44,315 view and we're only on day two of it all. I wonder how many it will ultimately end up getting?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Thats one conversation you'd never want to have with your parents
> 
> 'I want to talk to you about...you know, the facts of life'
> 'OK Mum'
> ...



OU has tried to conflate dead pig head fucking with a sexuality. I mean, I'm sure it is on the fetish spectrum. I don't think it aids the cause of homosexual acceptance by using the latter as a yard stick though for this though.


----------



## campanula (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> Hmm. My memories of youthful sexual rumour are all about who shagged _who_, not who shagged _what._



Well I can only feel sad at the missed opportunities.


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> OU has tried to conflate dead pig head fucking with a sexuality. I mean, I'm sure it is on the fetish spectrum. I don't think it aids the cause of homosexual acceptance by using the latter as a yard stick though.


Oh, shut up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> OU has tried to conflate dead pig head fucking with a sexuality. I mean, I'm sure it is on the fetish spectrum. I don't think it aids the cause of homosexual acceptance by using the latter as a yard stick though.


You did that by going ew


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

'I was young once. I know how it is. You have a bit to drink then one thing leads to another and you're standing there with a pigs snout up your fanny/wrapped around your cock'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why I didn't mention it before. You'd say shit like that


it's true then.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm surprised! It's all young men talked about when I was a lad. Bizarre wanking stories. Most of them probably theoretical cases rather than actual, mind.



What sort of school did you go to?

At mine you wouldn't have dreamed about talking about wanking. Boasting about (imaginary) shagging, sure. But wanking, especially "weird" wanking. Hell no.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's true then.


No.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Oh, shut up.



Soundly formed argument there.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

In my youth I once tried to shag a soggy loaf of bread but it was too soggy to get any friction. On the other side of the equation I then invested in one of those plastic vaginas but found it provided far too much friction and was actually quite painful. That's about the sum total of it, and at least neither one was a fully sentient being prior to being penetrated by me!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

chilango said:


> What sort of school did you go to?
> 
> At mine you wouldn't have dreamed about talking about wanking. Boasting about (imaginary) shagging, sure. But wanking, especially "weird" wanking. Hell no.


Comprehensive. It was a big subject at university too. And when I worked for a TV company in a male dominated office.

ETA: oops made it sound like a module in Cultural Studies


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You did that by going ew



Nope, you attempted to make that so by conflating those points.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's true then.



Tell you what is true though...

...the Prime Minister, David Cameron, fucked a dead pig's head. He fucked a dead pig's head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

look, there is three options here

a) the pighead fucker who buys his own head. He goes home, he puts barry white on the stereo and gets down to business. When he's done he throws it in the bin and curls up on his bed weeping. No one ever finds out

b) The open pigshead shagger. He's on that hogmouth like a vengeful wasp on a childs ice cream. Doesn't care. Mocked, but doesn't care. Never gets asked to babysit or even animal sit.

b) David Cameron or similar who underwent a rank ritual in order to gain power and has been pretending it never happened for 10 years




None of those three are m8s to me


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

I said I have limited time for this. So enjoy.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> so provincial


A jar of worms isn't exactly metrosexual


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> look, there is three options here
> 
> a) the pighead fucker who buys his own head. He goes home, he puts barry white on the stereo and gets down to business. When he's done he throws it in the bin and curls up on his bed weeping. No one ever finds out
> 
> ...


Hmmm. How if he's an a), how do you know?


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Comprehensive. It was a big subject at university too. And when I worked for a TV company in a male dominated office.
> 
> ETA: oops made it sound like a module in Cultural Studies



Really?

Wow.  You live and learn.

 at your edit!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

JimW said:


> A jar of worms.isn't exactly metrosexual


We should also probably get the Independent's lawyers on the case. If the worms are alive (at the start at least), is that legal?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hmmm. How if he's an a), how do you know?


thats the point, you don't. His love of the hog mouth is his own secret.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> look, there is three options here
> 
> a) the pighead fucker who buys his own head.


He's double jointed ???


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

campanula said:


> If this was something I had heard about, concerning a random member of the public, I suspect I would feel something akin to pity rather than disgust, at the need to have intimacy with a piece of dead meat.


 A man so weak he would put his cock in the mouth of a dead pig for the amusement of others.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We should also probably get the Independent's lawyers on the case. If the worms are alive (at the start at least), is that legal?


Jail bait


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> A man so weak he would put his cock in the mouth of a dead pig for the amusement of others.


Public-spirited, surely, if it's done to please others.


----------



## chilango (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hmmm. How if he's an a), how do you know?



If a future Prime Minister fucks a dead pig's head in a forest and there's no one around, does it make a sound?


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Nope, you attempted to make that so by conflating those points.


No, you did it with an absurdly simplistic piece of sophistry, you boring man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Nope, you attempted to make that so by conflating those points.


What are you implying then?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> No, you did it with an absurdly simplistic piece of sophistry, you boring man.



You came to the party too late with your middle class dictionary old boy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I said I have limited time for this. So enjoy.


Cos you don't have a leg to stand on. You're blustering as usual to show what a big man you are, rather to further any particular argument


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos you don't have a leg to stand on. You're blustering as usual to show what a big man you are, rather to further any particular argument



Why are you using gendered stereotypes as an attack against the points I made?


----------



## campanula (Sep 23, 2015)

If I innocently discovered the joys of the spin cycle on my washing machine, that's a bit odd but nothing to write home about...but if I invite the members of my dogwalking crew into my kitchen for a group vibration-fest, then use my power to shame to get them all to sneakily sequester the graveyard from other dogwalkers, ensuring our group is united in bullying other dogwalkers, then this is getting all a bit...disturbing.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow there was just about a minute's hiatus without this thread updating which must be a first in the thread's history. This event really has got the interweb chattering hasn't it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2015)

This is going well


----------



## Wilson (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I've found a watertight way for cameron to redeem himself



> Four Prime Ministers of the United Kingdom have engaged in duels, although only two of them – Pitt and Wellington – held the office at the time of their duels.
> 
> 
> William Petty, 2nd Earl of Shelburne fought a duel with Colonel William Fullarton (1780)
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

In the week that we learned about Cameron's extreme/taboo behaviour undertaken in these male-only, right-wing libertarian societies for future class warriors, his administration produced this press release.



> For the first time, universities and colleges in the UK will be legally required to put in place specific policies to *stop extremists radicalising students* *on campuses*, *tackle gender segregation at events* and *support students at risk of radicalisation*, as part of the government’s plans to counter extremism.
> 
> Prime Minister David Cameron said: Schools, universities and colleges, more than anywhere else, *have a duty to protect impressionable young minds* and ensure that our young people are given every opportunity to reach their potential. That is what our one nation government is focused on delivering.


----------



## Sifta (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> 'Spanks' speaks.



Well worth not overlooking - "Unlike the Bullingdon Club, we didn’t get up in ridiculous costumes and vandalise restaurants. All we did was organise the kind of party that people put their dicks in pigs at."


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Sifta said:


> Well worth not overlooking - "Unlike the Bullingdon Club, we didn’t get up in ridiculous costumes and vandalise restaurants. All we did was organise the kind of party that people put their dicks in pigs at."


Doubly damning for the multi-clubbable Cameron.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> look, there is three options here
> 
> a) the pighead fucker who buys his own head. He goes home, he puts barry white on the stereo and gets down to business.* When he's done he throws it in the bin*


Are these single use pigshead's?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> In the week that we learned about Cameron's extreme/taboo behaviour undertaken in these male-only, right-wing libertarian societies for future class warriors, his administration produced this press release.



Oh my sides!!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> In the week that we learned about Cameron's extreme/taboo behaviour undertaken in these male-only, right-wing libertarian societies for future class warriors, his administration produced this press release.
> 
> ​



Tbh recent political events are a fucking recruitment sergeant for 'extremists'. A guy who fucked a dead pig stands up and talks about british values, carries out extra judicial killings in the name of them etc, while immiserating huge swathes of people and creating the soil (manure) where such ideas can take root


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Are these single use pigshead's?


Re-using a pig's head would be a perversion.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Re-using a pig's head would be a perversion.


*The Pigfuckers 5 R’s to Sustainability: Recycle, Reuse, Rot, Reduce (down to a broth) (But never, never, never) Refuse*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeeee, haaaaw


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> *The Pigfuckers 5 R’s to Sustainability: Recycle, Reuse, Rot, Reduce (down to a broth) (But never, never, never) Refuse*


Render, lardtastic


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

8den said:


> I think covering up your brothers sexual assault of your niece and ordering the execution of a single mother are slightly worse than snagging s dead pig.



Sorry to interrupt the debate of the philosophical implications of facefucking dead livestock, but can anyone enlighten me as to what this was referring to? and who? I meant to ask this earlie but forgot, talk of authorising drone strikes jogged my memory.


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

Gerry Adams I think?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2015)

killer b said:


> Gerry Adams I think?



Ta, I thought it was to do with Cameron at first!


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2015)

"Why do you have to be a...pigfucker"



Sam's earworm probably.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Why are you using gendered stereotypes as an attack against the points I made?


Cos you act like a gendered stereotype


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)

Last in


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Last in



That's what Cameron said...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Last in


Is that what he said? Sicko.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> That's what Cameron said...


Shakes fist!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Last in


This is very very unlikely to get binned


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This is very very unlikely to get binned


 
Much like the pictures of the PM-on-pig action


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Scrolled for about 30 secs...tears in my eyes...so proud of my fellow citizens.



*Alex Ankle* ‏@anklealex  5h5 hours ago
@David_Cameron you fucked a pig and you think you can just come back to twitter like nothing happened? unbelievable. you fucked a pig.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Much like the pictures of the PM-on-pig action


I wouldn't dare try to get any money for them pics if they existed and I had them. Reddit on a net cafe machine from a memory stick that goes in the bin straight after.

You'd end up in a bag otherwise


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2015)

.



Any photoshop types want to verify that this is 4 real?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I wouldn't dare try to get any money for them pics if they existed and I had them. Reddit on a net cafe machine from a memory stick that goes in the bin straight after.
> 
> You'd end up in a bag otherwise



I think that I'd sell them then fly to Moscow and apply for asylum


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Can anyone remember what life was like before it was common knowledge that the Prime Minister of Her Majesty's Government had fucked a pig?



very boaring


----------



## pesh (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Zero. It would be illegal


Pffft, if I was in possession of that photo I'd be uploading like it was the last JPEG on earth while giving it the wide arms and shouting COME AT ME BRO into the webcam.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. It's not for me.



How could you know for sure if you haven't tried it?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

pesh said:


> Pffft, if I was in possession of that photo I'd be uploading like it was the last JPEG on earth while giving it the wide arms and shouting COME AT ME BRO into the webcam.


I'd be diving into the Ecuadorian Embassy like a rugby try scorer in 30 seconds flat.  Mind, 5 minutes of Assange's company would have me throwing myself into the arms of Special Branch.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

copliker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Any photoshop types want to verify that this is 4 real?




It cant be real can it?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Doesnt look like its real


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> It cant be real can it?


Looks like this.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'll make it again then in very simple terms.
> Pig is dead so question of consent irrelevant.
> No human is harmed by such an act.
> If it's acceptable to eat it, then it's acceptable to fuck it, I reckon.



Nobody is harmed by drilling a hole or placing a spy camera in a primary school changing room ...or indeed any other act of surreptitious voyeurism . It's pretty morally repulsive though .

All this ultra liberalism is just more " no such thing as we ", what cameron subscribes to himself . Fucking a pigs head or any dead animal is abhorrent and repugnant , morally and ethically, as is a lot of other stuff nobody is physically harmed by . Such as fucking your mum or granny . Or grandad .
And if he was picking his nose and eating it at pmqs it would be disgusting as well .


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

Obv fake but funny


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

There is also the fact that people go hungry in this country in 2015 and our PM has had such an abunance of food around him all his life that he can actually fuck his food instead of eating it


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Argonia said:


> Why is 'brain harvey' tagged to this thread?



Not sure but he looks like a pig fucker too


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Nobody is harmed by drilling a hole or placing a spy camera in a primary school changing room ...or indeed any other act of surreptitious voyeurism . It's pretty morally repulsive though .


There's a huge difference. In those cases, people would be harmed if you were ever found out, and there is never a guarantee that you won't be found out. There is potential harm there because it's something you would have to keep secret in order not to cause harm. 

If it were found out that you'd been fucking a pig's head, the only person, or animal, who might be harmed really is you.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2015)

copliker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Any photoshop types want to verify that this is 4 real?




This looks shopped. I can tell by some of the pixels and from having seen a few shops in my time.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

grim


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

To be fair, I haven't suffered at all by Cameron's Dead Pig's Head Fucking.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Obv fake


 But that's no reason not to project it on the side of public buildings. No reason at all.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There's a huge difference. In those cases, people would be harmed if you were ever found out, and there is never a guarantee that you won't be found out. There is potential harm there because it's something you would have to keep secret in order not to cause harm.
> 
> If it were found out that you'd been fucking a pig's head, the only person, or animal, who might be harmed really is you.



There's the very same potential a passing child might see or hear of your pig fucking, and become traumatised by it . Unless your position is there's nothing wrong with dead pig fucking ergo there's no earthly reason why a child should be traumatised by stumbling upon it, it's just sex like any other .

Personally I think any child who caught a parent doing something that disgusting would be in need of counselling well into adulthood . But then again I'm not some _soi distant_ über liberal .


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2015)

Day 4 is shit then


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Day 4 is shit then



Pig fucking is highly unlikely to be topped in my view . It's a bit like the kaiser chiefs, downhill from thereonin


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There's the very same potential a passing child might see or hear of your pig fucking, and become traumatised by it . Unless your position is there's nothing wrong with dead pig fucking ergo there's no earthly reason why a child should be traumatised by stumbling upon it, it's just sex like any other .
> 
> Personally I think any child who caught a parent doing something that disgusting would be in need of counselling well into adulthood . But then again I'm not some _soi distant_ über liberal .


If I were indulging in a spot of pig-head-fucking, I think I'd lock the door...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyway, _any publicity is good publicity_?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2015)

This thread is pure gold. Gold as a boar's bristles.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Frosties for breakfast with the Queen!

'kinnel.


----------



## Santino (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Frosties for breakfast with the Queen!
> 
> 'kinnel.


Bacon sandwiches were cancelled.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If I were indulging in a spot of pig-head-fucking, I think I'd lock the door...


Not a sentence you'd have imagined yourself typing 2 days ago.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I wouldn't dare try to get any money for them pics if they existed and I had them. Reddit on a net cafe machine from a memory stick that goes in the bin straight after.
> 
> You'd end up in a bag otherwise


I was thinking about this. Assuming it is illegal to own such an image, I think I'd make sure it had "Created with Gimp" written on it somewhere. Everybody could then happily assume it was just a cut'n'shut job...but there would be a small handful of people who would *know* that it was real. And would be in no position whatsoever to say so.

And, obvs, do the Reddit/cybercaff/memory stick thing, too. Plus Tor. And the memory stick would go into the Thames.

I'm fucked if someone actually does that, now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> How could you know for sure if you haven't tried it?


Have you tried fucking your gran?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 23, 2015)

You're a bunch of hamophobics.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos you act like a gendered stereotype



By disagreeing with your shite? Do women agree then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you tried fucking your gran?


of course he has, rode her from county cork to dublin castle. So they say.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2015)

Santino said:


> Bacon sandwiches were cancelled.


Can't imagine why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> By disagreeing with your shite? Do women agree then?


Chest thumper


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2015)

Excuse me if repost.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> thumper


 Rabbits?


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> but a lot seem to take the 'meh' position.
> Many young people have done gross things to impress mates. dicking about with a pig's head is one of them.


Many young people don't go on to become a de-facto head-of-state and get to tell the masses what is/isn't right/moral/just.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Chest thumper



you always resort to this pathetic stuff when you've been made a fool of. Is it a ginger thing?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> You're a bunch of hamophobics.



Nah, just pig headed.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Rabbits?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> you always resort to this pathetic stuff when you've been made a fool of. Is it a ginger thing?


No.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> No.



His hair colour is about as relevant to his points as my gender (caveman caricature) is to mine.


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There's a huge difference. In those cases, people would be harmed if you were ever found out, and there is never a guarantee that you won't be found out. There is potential harm there because it's something you would have to keep secret in order not to cause harm.
> 
> If it were found out that you'd been fucking a pig's head, the only person, or animal, who might be harmed really is you.



That's a nonsensical circular argument.

"It's wrong because people would be harmed if it was found out, but people would only be harmed because of the widespread view that it's wrong."

Fucking your own mum is wrong because it breaks the taboo of incestuous sexual relations, which may have some connection with harm or potential harm, but goes beyond that.

Morality/wrongness cannot simply be reduced to "is anyone harmed?"

And part of the point of the PG Soc pig fucking is, IMO, all about the joint breaking of taboo, about acting out a ritual which demonstrates that you and your fellows initiates are beyond the morality which limits other, lesser people.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

Perhaps it speaks to the limits of moral philosophy, if neither Utilitarians nor Kantians can formulate a coherent argument against having sex with dead animals.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> "It's wrong because people would be harmed if it was found out, but people would only be harmed because of the widespread view that it's wrong."


That's not exactly what I said. If you were secretly spying on people, which was the example given, they could be harmed on finding out as their privacy and perhaps dignity would feel violated. If something you do would cause harm to others if it were found out, that's a good way of telling if there is something wrong about you doing it. It is a little like drink-driving - it's still wrong even if you get home safely because you opened up the possibility of harm. 

On your other point, I'm not sure I agree. I think morality can be reduced to 'is anyone harmed' mostly. I think a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Schopenhauer bummed my tortoise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Rabbits?


he does rabbit on and on


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he does rabbit on and on


All references to his hare colour were unwarranted, I feel.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 23, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Can't imagine why.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> View attachment 77105


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not exactly what I said. If you were secretly spying on people, which was the example given, they could be harmed on finding out as their privacy and perhaps dignity would feel violated. If something you do would cause harm to others if it were found out, that's a good way of telling if there is something wrong about you doing it. It is a little like drink-driving - it's still wrong even if you get home safely because you opened up the possibility of harm.
> 
> On your other point, I'm not sure I agree. I think morality can be reduced to 'is anyone harmed' mostly. I think a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about.



The examples given by CR included incest - you chose to edit some of them out of your response. I'm not going to let you pick only the examples which you think are easiest to argue your case for.

I agree 100% that a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about, but you seem to be going too far in the opposite direction by arguing that "is anyone harmed" is the be-all-and-end-all of morality. 

Is anyone harmed if I fuck my mum? Not in any meaningful sense. 
Would it be regarded by the vast majority as immoral? Of course it would.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If I were indulging in a spot of pig-head-fucking, I think I'd lock the door...



Well voyeurs and the like take precautions too I'm sure, given their liberty would be at stake along with their reputation . In fact most people, whatever their particular penchant apart from exhibitionism,tend to carry out their sexual activities in private . doesn't stop everyone being discovered though .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> The examples given by CR included incest - you chose to edit some of them out of your response. I'm not going to let you pick only the examples which you think are easiest to argue your case for.
> 
> I agree 100% that a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about, but you seem to be going too far in the opposite direction by arguing that "is anyone harmed" is the be-all-and-end-all of morality.
> 
> ...



Or your gran..or even your grandad . Not like there's any chance of some inbred child from sucking your grandads cock is there ? Nobody harmed either. So why not ?

Because its fucking sick is why, and so is fucking a severed pigs head .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> The examples given by CR included incest - you chose to edit some of them out of your response. I'm not going to let you pick only the examples which you think are easiest to argue your case for..


I'll edit out whatever I choose, thanks.

Notice how you say 'I fuck my mum'. Really, it would be far more likely to be the other way around - your mum fucking you. It's very rare as we have inbuilt evolved mechanisms that mostly stop us from being attracted to our immediate family. But when it does happen, incest normally involves an abusive, coercive relationship which is wrong on all kinds of levels.

But having a wank into a pig's head is really in a different universe from incest. It's not a helpful comparison.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you tried fucking your gran?



No because I think it's exceptionally morally repugnant, not because I think nobody would be harmed by it so it's no big deal really but just not for me . And if I knew somebody who was fucking their gran I'd put the bastards windows in. For being a sick fuck .

I'm not usually a nosy neighbour but...


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 23, 2015)

...


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'll edit out whatever I choose, thanks.
> 
> Notice how you say 'I fuck my mum'. Really, it would be far more likely to be the other way around - your mum fucking you. It's very rare as we have inbuilt evolved mechanisms that mostly stop us from being attracted to our immediate family. But when it does happen, incest normally involves an abusive, coercive relationship which is wrong on all kinds of levels.



Sure, you can edit what you chose, but you can't reduce a discussion to only the examples which suit you, not if you want to be taken seriously.

I suggest that the primary "evolved mechanism that mostly stops us from being attracted to our immediate family" is in fact the incest taboo.

And although incest may very well include a coercive element, it's regarded by most people as wrong even if it doesn't


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'll edit out whatever I choose, thanks.
> 
> Notice how you say 'I fuck my mum'. Really, it would be far more likely to be the other way around - your mum fucking you. It's very rare as we have inbuilt evolved mechanisms that mostly stop us from being attracted to our immediate family. But when it does happen, incest normally involves an abusive, coercive relationship which is wrong on all kinds of levels.
> 
> But having a wank into a pig's head is really in a different universe from incest. It's not a helpful comparison.



You edit out that which is inconvenient to your wider point . It's why you choose to edit it which is the point .

And now you're making generalisations . A sexual relationship with a non family member can be abusive and coercive too . In fact most abusive and coercive relationships involve people who aren't immediately related .

What we are talking about is 2 consenting adults . And it's fucking sick . It makes my skin crawl thinking about it . And it's not because I think ...oh dear, sucking grandads cock might be somehow unequal given the seniority and respect within the wider family tree . It's because it's utterly rank as a concept . As is fucking pigs heads . Something else we have evolved beyond not being attracted to .


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2015)

Piggate — Wikipédia 

Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2015)

Just as entertaining in French  






Liberation


----------



## keybored (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Piggate — Wikipédia
> 
> Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well


If you're going to start vandalising wiki, posting a link to the article is only going to trigger the bots (so I'm told anyway).


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

Cameron took his time for this one:


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I suggest that the primary "evolved mechanism that mostly stops us from being attracted to our immediate family" is in fact the incest taboo.


Nope. The incest taboo has arisen from the evolved mechanism. We're not the only animals with it. It's not a mechanism that chooses for family per se, but for those we have close relationships with when very very young, whether our family or not.

Studies have been done on children growing up in communal kibbutzim. Those children who lived in extended 'families' from infancy almost never chose sexual partners from any of the children they grew up with. It wasn't a conscious decision - they had simply developed an aversion to sexual attraction to them. There is a critical age beyond which the mechanism's efficacy drops dramatically. Irrc around 2-3 years old.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

keybored said:


> If you're going to start vandalising wiki, posting a link to the article is only going to trigger the bots (so I'm told anyway).



I'm not vandalising it!


----------



## keybored (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I'm not vandalising it!


"Enhancing" it, whatever


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

keybored said:


> "Enhancing" it, whatever



There's not a problem.with the content its that my french grammar is awful


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Пиггейт — Википедия it got deleted before as there were too many grammatical errors   lets hope this one gets kept.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Schopenhauer bummed my tortoise.



you as well? blimey.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

Oops...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Piggate - Wikipedia

In romanian now


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

Got bored trying to follow this odd little debate so skipped forward the end of the thread. Can someone please sum up who said what when, and more importantly, who on Urban are the most notorious pig fuckers to be avoided?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

*David Cameron still mired in his pig story*


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

They think they/he can ride it out. Each day that passes since zero hour will make them more arrogant and complacent.

We must and we can grind him into the dirt from whence he came. He drives disabled people to suicide. We must be as relentless and merciless in our ridicule as the darkness he serves.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

Naturlich (sorry if re-post)


----------



## free spirit (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> That's a nonsensical circular argument.
> 
> "It's wrong because people would be harmed if it was found out, but people would only be harmed because of the widespread view that it's wrong."
> 
> ...


maybe so, but as a long term (now largely retired) hedonist, it still seems well past the line (and my line's waaaay past standard society taboo lines).

It's into shitting on a baking tray and putting it in the oven type territory.*

The sort of thing that just makes it obvious the person's a bit of a twat, and probably too easily led to really be trusted to do anything like erm running the country.

*not something I've done, but some fucker did once and never owned up.....


----------



## free spirit (Sep 24, 2015)

He has done the rest of us a massive favor though, as the bar for what's completely taboo has now been set so low that it means if he gets away with it with his job intact, then nobody will really need to be scared that their skeletons in their closets should stop them going into politics, or anything else.

From now on it will always be a defense to say 'yeah, but the Prime Minister face fucked a dead pig in public'.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Piggate — Wikipédia
> 
> Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well



It's the lack of references that will get it deleted!


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2015)

This thread is going, has gone, slightly ridiculous hysterical.  Of course it is still funny to say he fucked a pig. You can't take that away. No problem.   Even if he didn't actually fuck a pig's head.  Rather engaged in weird frat boy rugby posh school elite ritualistic  wrongness. Which we all suspected they get up to anyway.  But it isn't going to bring down Cameron, it isn't going to thwart there heinous policies.  Please get a grip.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

So Cameron tries to quietly get back to tweeting...


----------



## Zabo (Sep 24, 2015)

For out Italian readers. 

Inghilterra: droga, sesso e maiali: in un libro le accuse a David Cameron

And

PigGate: consegnato un maialino a David Cameron


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not exactly what I said. If you were secretly spying on people, which was the example given, they could be harmed on finding out as their privacy and perhaps dignity would feel violated. If something you do would cause harm to others if it were found out, that's a good way of telling if there is something wrong about you doing it. It is a little like drink-driving - it's still wrong even if you get home safely because you opened up the possibility of harm.
> 
> On your other point, I'm not sure I agree. I think morality can be reduced to 'is anyone harmed' mostly. I think a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about.



This is nonsense . It's not wrong to spy on little naked kids ...or anyone else ...because there's an outside chance they might find out you were doing it and be upset by it. It's fucking wrong full stop . The morality doesn't rest upon the chance you might get caught. Jesus fucking Christ . The person doing it is a cunt because they like looking at little naked kids for sexual gratification in the first place .

Ths is why liberals shoud all be shot


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 24, 2015)

xenon said:


> This thread is going, has gone, slightly ridiculous hysterical.  Of course it is still funny to say he fucked a pig. You can't take that away. No problem.   Even if he didn't actually fuck a pig's head.  Rather engaged in weird frat boy rugby posh school elite ritualistic  wrongness. Which we all suspected they get up to anyway.  But it isn't going to bring down Cameron, it isn't going to thwart there heinous policies.  Please get a grip.



Innit.  As I said earlier, the really strange part of this story is the hysterical reaction of Cameron's enemies to this.  You'd think the Bastille had fallen to hear this lot going on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Piggate — Wikipédia
> 
> Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well


"Dans un livre".


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 24, 2015)

xenon said:


> This thread is going, has gone, slightly ridiculous hysterical.  Of course it is still funny to say he fucked a pig. You can't take that away. No problem.   Even if he didn't actually fuck a pig's head.  Rather engaged in weird frat boy rugby posh school elite ritualistic  wrongness. Which we all suspected they get up to anyway.  But it isn't going to bring down Cameron, it isn't going to thwart there heinous policies.  Please get a grip.



Have we had this yet? Since this is really what most people are thinking


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Naturlich (sorry if re-post



I've been waiting for one of those to turn up


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

It is pretty inconsequential and far from the worst thing he's done but it is hilarious, and it has done serious damage already. Imagine having this as your political epitaph.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Innit.  As I said earlier, the really strange part of this story is the hysterical reaction of Cameron's enemies to this.  You'd think the Bastille had fallen to hear this lot going on.


the bastille fell 226 years ago. sorry no one told you.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

> Her husband was by then fully aware that if Scotland broke away, the removal vans would soon be trundling up Downing Street. Worse, he’d go down in history as the Prime Minister who presided over the break-up of Britain.
> 
> One of his confidants says: ‘Funnily enough, I think it was less “We’re going to have to move out” than the fact that, for the rest of his life, he’d be the Prime Minister who lost the United Kingdom. He was saying: “I’ll be remembered for this till the day I die.” ’



At least he doesn't have to worry about that any more.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

> ‘Let’s try something with the dogs,’ suggested the photographer, Andrew Parsons, gesturing towards a pack of huskies waiting to tow them across the ice. Cameron began rounding up the animals. But half an hour and much flying fur later, the photographer was getting nowhere.
> 
> The dogs refused to sit still. ‘Get down on your haunches and just bloody hold on to them!’ Parsons yelled, trying to make himself heard over the barking. Cameron crouched down, gripped one of the animals by its collar and beamed into the lens. Finally, Parsons had his ‘money shot’. Everone assumed it was a masterstroke by spin doctors — but it was never planned.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

PM 'set up Leveson to take heat off over his spin doctor'


This could be damaging


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> PM 'set up Leveson to take heat off over his spin doctor'
> 
> 
> This could be damaging


Cameron is already a busted flush; he's said he won't be standing as leader in the next election. All this stuff in the Mail will damage his reputation but that is all. What we need is stuff that damages the Tory Party and stuff like that sure won't get much play in the Daily Mail or the rest of the mainstream media.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Piggate — Wikipédia
> 
> Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well



why in french?

or to put it another way, pork-kwah?


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 24, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> why in french?
> 
> or to put it another way, pork-kwah?


*snort*


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not exactly what I said. If you were secretly spying on people, which was the example given, they could be harmed on finding out as their privacy and perhaps dignity would feel violated. If something you do would cause harm to others if it were found out, that's a good way of telling if there is something wrong about you doing it. It is a little like drink-driving - it's still wrong even if you get home safely because you opened up the possibility of harm.
> 
> On your other point, I'm not sure I agree. I think morality can be reduced to 'is anyone harmed' mostly. I think a fair few people moralise about a bunch of stuff they have no business moralising about.



Is it necessary to be subjectively aware of being harmed in order to actually be harmed? It seems to me that it's not. Take the following example: your friend gives me a gift to pass on to you. I keep the gift for myself. Even if neither you nor your friend find out that I've kept it for myself I've still harmed both of you by keeping it. Harming somebody involves unjustly setting back their interests and our interests can be set back even if we are not aware of it. We have interests in privacy and autonomy that the voyeur sets back whether or not we find out about their activities.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> Sure, you can edit what you chose, but you can't reduce a discussion to only the examples which suit you, not if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> I suggest that the primary "evolved mechanism that mostly stops us from being attracted to our immediate family" is in fact the incest taboo.
> 
> And although incest may very well include a coercive element, it's regarded by most people as wrong even if it doesn't



In respect of this psychologist Liane Young distinguishes between 'harm norms' and 'purity norms' which she argues are distinct and serve different adaptive functions, although we often conflate them within the same paradigm of moral judgement. Harm norms function to govern our relations with others whereas purity norms function more inwardly to help us protect ourselves from e.g. eating the wrong food or sleeping with the wrong people. The are obvious evolutionary advantages to the incest taboo but it's probably more of what Cass Sunstein calls a 'moral heuristic' than a moral principle - it's a mental shortcut or a moral rule of thumb that generally holds good and adherence to which usually produces the best outcome. But we perhaps make an error when we understand genuinely consensual incest that results in no harm (e.g. birth defects, psychological injury etc) as morally wrong rather than behaviour that we find disgusting.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.


littlebabyjesus Orang Utan


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 24, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Got bored trying to follow this odd little debate so skipped forward the end of the thread. Can someone please sum up who said what when, and more importantly, who on Urban are the most notorious pig fuckers to be avoided?



littlebabyjesus and orangutan


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

No doubt the views of oiks won't count as they haven't written a paper on it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Piggate — Wikipédia
> 
> Itll probably get deleted like the Russian one i did but oh well


My eldest daughter leaves early on Saturday morning for France, where she will be spending a year as a teaching assistant in a high school.  She has a message for the Prime Minister.

"Merci, Dave.  Merci beaucoup".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Is it necessary to be subjectively aware of being harmed in order to actually be harmed? It seems to me that it's not. Take the following example: your friend gives me a gift to pass on to you. I keep the gift for myself. Even if neither you nor your friend find out that I've kept it for myself I've still harmed both of you by keeping it. Harming somebody involves unjustly setting back their interests and our interests can be set back even if we are not aware of it. We have interests in privacy and autonomy that the voyeur sets back whether or not we find out about their activities.


Yes that's a good point.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.



what is wrong is what the majority thinks? Can you not think for yourself?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> No doubt the views of oiks won't count as they haven't written a paper on it.


Is this necessary?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> what is wrong is what the majority thinks? Can you not think for yourself?



Are you being serious here? My political views are a niche within a niche but you think I just go along with  the crowd?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> Is this necessary?



Not really. But neither were the chest thumping jibes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> In respect of this psychologist Liane Young distinguishes between 'harm norms' and 'purity norms' which she argues are distinct and serve different adaptive functions, although we often conflate them within the same paradigm of moral judgement. Harm norms function to govern our relations with others whereas purity norms function more inwardly to help us protect ourselves from e.g. eating the wrong food or sleeping with the wrong people. The are obvious evolutionary advantages to the incest taboo but it's probably more of what Cass Sunstein calls a 'moral heuristic' than a moral principle - it's a mental shortcut or a moral rule of thumb that generally holds good and adherence to which usually produces the best outcome. But we perhaps make an error when we understand genuinely consensual incest that results in no harm (e.g. birth defects, psychological injury etc) as morally wrong rather than behaviour that we find disgusting.


I would say more generally that what we find disgusting (wrong for us) is a first heuristic for what we think is morally wrong (wrong for everyone). I would also say that it requires maturity of thought to go beyond that in your morality. I'm not sure everyone does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.


Laughter yes. Since when did laughing at something mean it was wrong?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Laughter yes. Since when did laughing at something mean it was wrong?



Since forever surely? comedy is one of the main ways we explore - and enforce - taboos. Taboos like fucking pigs heads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> Is this necessary?


yes. yes it is.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Are you being serious here? My political views are a niche within a niche but you think I just go along with  the crowd?



So surely you can appreciate that "what the people down the pub might think" is a pretty bad heuristic?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> what is wrong is what the majority thinks? Can you not think for yourself?


I think the point about what the majority thinks is related to the question of normative ideas of morality/disgustingness. It's a valid question.

Me, I think the whole thing is cartoonishly stupid enough to escape too much close moral scrutiny. Just the fact that "David Cameron fucked a pig" is a Thing is good enough for me


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> what is wrong is what the majority thinks? Can you not think for yourself?


which majority are you talking about? the majority of people in your local? the majority of people prepared to listen to your effete and ineffectual bleating?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.



I thought we (most of us anyway) had moved on to why and how it was wrong, snd even to the very nature of wrongness.

Do keep up at the back


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> which majority are you talking about? the majority of people in your local? the majority of people prepared to listen to your effete and ineffectual bleating?


Are YouGov asking people about fucking dead pigs' heads, now?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I would say more generally that what we find disgusting (wrong for us) is a first heuristic for what we think is morally wrong (wrong for everyone). I would also say that it requires maturity of thought to go beyond that in your morality. I'm not sure everyone does.



I don't know what a heuristic is, TBH, but I'm not arguing that something is morally wrong because I find it disgusting, I'm arguing that it's morally wrong because many/most people find it disgusting.

And good work in claiming that your morality has more "maturity of thought" than the rest of us who are still guided to some extent by our emotions, whereas you have overcome all that and are solely guided by your intellect


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are YouGov asking people about fucking dead pigs' heads, now?


ask littlebabyjesus, he's the one here who seems to think the majority are inherently wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I don't know what a heuristic is, TBH, but I'm not arguing that something is morally wrong because I find it disgusting, I'm arguing that it's morally wrong because many/most people find it disgusting.
> 
> And good work in claiming that your morality has more "maturity of thought" than the rest of us who are still guided to some extent by our emotions, whereas you have overcome all that and are solely guided by your intellect


a heuristick is a thing which people use to baffle the hoi polloi. it is there to prevent you fully engaging with the debate as the person playing the heuristick has established their insurmountable superiority.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Why are you calling him a she?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

NoXion said:


> So surely you can appreciate that "what the people down the pub might think" is a pretty bad heuristic?



It's an obvious example. It carries over to everywhere though. Apart from initiation rites to elite clubs and a couple of posters on here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are you calling him a she?


who is him? tim?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I don't know what a heuristic is, TBH, but I'm not arguing that something is morally wrong because I find it disgusting, I'm arguing that it's morally wrong because many/most people find it disgusting.
> 
> And good work in claiming that your morality has more "maturity of thought" than the rest of us who are still guided to some extent by our emotions, whereas you have overcome all that and are solely guided by your intellect


I wasn't referring specifically to you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> who is him? tim?


Lbj


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I wasn't referring specifically to you.


what, you were taking the wee?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a heuristick is a thing which people use to baffle the hoi polloi. it is there to prevent you fully engaging with the debate as the person playing the heuristick has established their insurmountable superiority.



Lucky you're working in a library so you could look it up for me


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Lbj


this is another example of you fighting other people's battles.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I thought we (most of us anyway) had moved on to why and how it was wrong, snd even to the very nature of wrongness.
> 
> Do keep up at the back



Sometimes it works just to state the bleeding obvious. Not here though!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

I have pm on ignore again, btw. No point talking to me, pickers.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I don't know what a heuristic is, TBH, but I'm not arguing that something is morally wrong because I find it disgusting, I'm arguing that it's morally wrong because many/most people find it disgusting.
> 
> And good work in claiming that your morality has more "maturity of thought" than the rest of us who are still guided to some extent by our emotions, whereas you have overcome all that and are solely guided by your intellect


But it's not only the act itself that is disgusting, is it? We are talking here about the adult actions of someone who presumes to govern and represent us. Consider for a moment the disgusting hypocrisy of such an individual berating, for example, professional footballers for their failure to act as 'role models' for the young when their behaviour (at a similar age to the undergraduate Cameron) falls short of what he deems to be acceptable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> Lucky you're working in a library so you could look it up for me


i don't think that will help you much. 

* 1. = heuretic n. Now rare.*
* 2. A heuristic process or method for problem-solving, decision-making, or discovery; a rule or piece of information used in such a process.*
 B*.* adj. *1.*
* a. Of, relating to, or enabling discovery or problem-solving, esp. through relatively unstructured methods such as experimentation, evaluation, trial and error, etc.*
* b. Psychol. Designating or relating to decision making that is performed through intuition or common sense.*
*2. Educ. Of or relating to an educational method or resource that enables students or children to learn by making discoveries for themselves, rather than being directed.*
*3. Computing. Of a program: that solves problems or makes decisions by trial and error or through empirically-derived rules (often used to obtain approximations when more formal or exact methods are too slow or complex). Also: relating to or involving such a program.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But it's not only the act itself that is disgusting, is it? We are talking here about the adult actions of someone who presumes to govern and represent us. Consider for a moment the disgusting hypocrisy of such an individual berating, for example, professional footballers for their failure to act as 'role models' for the young when their behaviour (at a similar age to the undergraduate Cameron) falls short of what he deems to be acceptable.


Yes, this is what's really disgusting and immoral


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

Are we really going to let noted homophobe CR where it is or isn't acceptable to stick your knob in?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have pm on ignore again, btw. No point talking to me, pickers.


i have never felt there was any point talking to you.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I wasn't referring specifically to you.



Again, you don't win an argument by excluding the most significant parts of your opponents' arguments and focussing on the weakest.

Anyway, I'm leaving you all to explore the morality of pig's head fucking further as I have less interesting but more pressing things to get on with today.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a heuristick is a thing which people use to baffle the hoi polloi. it is there to prevent you fully engaging with the debate as the person playing the heuristick has established their insurmountable superiority.


...or they've read one of Phil's books using a highlighter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Are we really going to let noted homophobe CR where it is or isn't acceptable to stick your knob in?


you're a word short of a post i think.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But it's not only the act itself that is disgusting, is it? We are talking here about the adult actions of someone who presumes to govern and represent us. Consider for a moment the disgusting hypocrisy of such an individual berating, for example, professional footballers for their failure to act as 'role models' for the young when their behaviour (at a similar age to the undergraduate Cameron) falls short of what he deems to be acceptable.



Yeah, that's all true as well


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are YouGov asking people about fucking dead pigs' heads, now?


They did! I think they found that while a decent majority (60%) believes its true, only 30% think it matters


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

> I'm arguing that it's morally wrong because many/most people find it disgusting



Is coprophilia morally wrong, then? 

This is a pretty dangerous argument for intolerance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Is coprophilia morally wrong, then?
> 
> This is a pretty dangerous argument for intolerance.


This is why I've been arguing against the moralising about the act itself, rather than the attendant attitudes.


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My eldest daughter leaves early on Saturday morning for France, where she will be spending a year as a teaching assistant in a high school.  She has a message for the Prime Minister.
> 
> "Merci, Dave.  Merci beaucoup".


Well, I suppose we won't be les Ros-Bifs any more. Though maybe Scots never were.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My eldest daughter leaves early on Saturday morning for France, where she will be spending a year as a teaching assistant in a high school.  She has a message for the Prime Minister.
> 
> "Merci, Dave.  Merci beaucoup".



Hope your daughter enjoys her year abroad!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why I've been arguing against the moralising about the act itself, rather than the attendant attitudes.


so in summary you see nothing wrong with facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so in summary you see nothing wrong with facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club.



Not really something I would argue even if I thought it, which I don't...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so in summary you see nothing wrong with facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club.


Fine, if that makes them happy.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My eldest daughter leaves early on Saturday morning for France, where she will be spending a year as a teaching assistant in a high school.  She has a message for the Prime Minister.
> 
> "Merci, Dave.  Merci beaucoup".



Oh. Shit. I have indeed been in a bubble of pointing-and-giggling.

The real effect of all this may well be:




			
				Everyone else in the world said:
			
		

> Your Prime Minister did... _that_...
> 
> ...and you _didn't_ rise up with pitchforks and throw out the government!
> 
> You Brits are all so perverted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fine, if that makes them happy.


so what you're saying is that requiring someone to commit a sexual act is moral. i'm glad we've cleared that up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

This adds another level of wrongness.

Did it make Cameron _happy_?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> This adds another level of wrongness.
> 
> Did it make Cameron _happy_?


it's made orang utan's day too.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Is coprophilia morally wrong, then?


I want to find a way of saying no to this, but I'm struggling.


> This is a pretty dangerous argument for intolerance.


First they came for the pig fuckers ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> This adds another level of wrongness.
> 
> Did it make Cameron _happy_?


see my post #2355 about _another_ level of wrongness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so what you're saying is that requiring someone to commit a sexual act is moral. i'm glad we've cleared that up.


Nope. Only if they wanted to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's made orang utan's day too.


What are you suggesting?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. Only if they wanted to.


above you said it was "fine, if it makes them happy" - that is, if the end result is happiness. now you're moving the goalposts. why the change?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What are you suggesting?


that it has made you happy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> above you said it was "fine, if it makes them happy" - that is, if the end result is happiness. now you're moving the goalposts. why the change?


I'm not moving any goalposts. You keep asking stupid questions. I've stated my position. No more, esp if you're just going to behave like this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> that it has made you happy.


Has what made me happy?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> Oh. Shit. I have indeed been in a bubble of pointing-and-giggling.
> 
> The real effect of all this may well be:


then comes the fun of explaining exactly why brits are unsuprised at this- do other countries (not counting america, they are a colony still) have this class/school/deviance thing going on? Are their pigs head fuckers attending the sorbonne?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not moving any goalposts. You keep asking stupid questions. I've stated my position. No more, esp if you're just going to behave like this.


i am interested in your position that it is morally ok to require someone to commit a sexual act as a condition of entry into a club or society.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Has what made me happy?


cameron facefucking a pig. i am saying you have enjoyed posting about it. that you are never happy than when you are proposing a contrarian viewpoint, even if it is one which is not sustainable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am interested in your position that it is morally ok to require someone to commit a sexual act as a condition of entry into a club or society.


I don't think that is my position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think that is my position.


see post #2353. "fine, if it makes them happy".

if you are going to lie please make it artful.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> cameron facefucking a pig. i am saying you have enjoyed posting about it. that you are never happy than when you are proposing a contrarian viewpoint, even if it is one which is not sustainable.


Oh yes, I'm sure everyone has enjoyed it.
It is not a contrarian viewpoint. It is a genuine one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure everyone has enjoyed it.
> It is not a contrarian viewpoint. It is a genuine one.


i am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> see post #2353. "fine, if it makes them happy".
> 
> if you are going to lie please make it artful.


That's not how i understood the question. 
I have stated my position multiple times, yet you keep putting words in my mouth (better than a PM's cock, I suppose).
I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong with the act, but I deplore the attitudes and values that the act in this case seem to be reinforcing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not how i understood the question.
> I have stated my position multiple times, yet you keep putting words in my mouth (better than a PM's cock, I suppose).
> I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong with the act, but I deplore the attitudes and values that the act in this case seem to be reinforcing.



Class hatred?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Class hatred?


Amongst others


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not how i understood the question.
> I have stated my position multiple times, yet you keep putting words in my mouth (better than a PM's cock, I suppose).
> I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong with the act, but I deplore the attitudes and values that the act in this case seem to be reinforcing.


i thought the question was quite clear. that you see nothing wrong in
* facefucking the severed head of a dead pig (a sexual act)
* in front of other people (in public)
* as part of the requirements of joining the piers gaveston society.

to which you said in essence that it was fine with you: that you had no difficulty with any of that.

i can only explain it to you, i cannot understand it for you.


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 24, 2015)

I would like every poster on this thread to think back through their life and pin point something they did that they are ashamed of or truly regret.  Something that still makes them cringe today, something that you would not necessarily share with others.  

Then think about the responsibility that you now have, and how much the shameful situation from the past is not compatible with or indicative of the kind of person you believe you are today.

And I bet it is no where near as bad as BEING PRIME MINISTER AND SHAGGING A PIG!!!!  What a massive bell-end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not how i understood the question.
> I have stated my position multiple times, yet you keep putting words in my mouth (better than a PM's cock, I suppose).
> I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong with the act, but I deplore the attitudes and values that the act in this case seem to be reinforcing.


do you want me to run through it with you again?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Is coprophilia morally wrong, then?
> 
> This is a pretty dangerous argument for intolerance.



Coprophilia (the act of eating shit) is generally regarded morally wrong, as demonstrated by feelings of disgust, taboos against it, etc. Feel free to argue the contrary, if you wish.

And, of course, merely saying that an act is morally wrong doesn't mean we need to behave intolerantly to those who might wish to commit that act. You're slipping in (ooer missus) crafty emotional non sequiturs to try and back up your point.


----------



## shambler (Sep 24, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> I would like every poster on this thread to think back through their life and pin point something they did that they are ashamed of or truly regret.  Something that still makes them cringe today, something that you would not necessarily share with others.



Whilst largely agreeing with your post, I refuse to do this - too much stuff to get done today


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so what you're saying is that requiring someone to commit a sexual act is moral.


I'm not sure it's necessarily _immoral.
_
If the club required the initiate to stand on a stage and have a wank it'd be a bit weird, and probably not the kind of organisation that many of us would care to join, but _immoral_?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought the question was quite clear. that you see nothing wrong in
> * facefucking the severed head of a dead pig (a sexual act)
> * in front of other people (in public)
> * as part of the requirements of joining the piers gaveston society.
> ...


My position is similar to this one:
The PM, the Pig and musings on Power | @robfahey


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not sure it's necessarily _immoral.
> _
> If the club required the initiate to stand on a stage and have a wank it'd be a bit weird, and probably not the kind of organisation that most of us would care to join, but _immoral_?


given that the club required prospective members to facefuck a pig in front of them: and to apparently record the event photographically - i think there are levels of wrongness there even a loughborough graduate can discern.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you want me to run through it with you again?


No thanks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> My position is similar to this one:
> The PM, the Pig and musings on Power | @robfahey


i don't care about that. i am not interested in people with _similar_ positions to you. i am wondering about _your_ position, not robfahey's position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No thanks.


i am glad then that you have grasped now what you agreed with.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't care about that. i am not interested in people with _similar_ positions to you. i am wondering about _your_ position, not robfahey's position.


I agree with him and he puts it more eloqently than I ever could


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am glad then that you have grasped now what you agreed with.


I don't really agree with forcing people to do things they don't want to do though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't really agree with forcing people to do things they don't want to do though.


i am glad to hear it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I agree with him and he puts it more eloqently than I ever could


so in the last couple of minutes you've gone from 'his position is similar to mine' to 'his position is identical to mine'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> I would like every poster on this thread to think back through their life and pin point something they did that they are ashamed of or truly regret.  Something that still makes them cringe today, something that you would not necessarily share with others.
> 
> Then think about the responsibility that you now have, and how much the shameful situation from the past is not compatible with or indicative of the kind of person you believe you are today.
> 
> And I bet it is no where near as bad as BEING PRIME MINISTER AND SHAGGING A PIG!!!!  What a massive bell-end.



Nothing as bad as shagging a pig and not being prime minister either.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> given that the club required prospective members to facefuck a pig in front of them: and to apparently record the event photographically - i think there are levels of wrongness there even a loughborough graduate can discern.


Ah, but now you've introduced the pig which was absent from the post I quoted above. I think that changes things for me, with the morality (lack thereof) of defiling an animal. There's certainly wrongness involved but I don't think it's absolutely clear cut regarding morality.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so in the last couple of minutes you've gone from 'his position is similar to mine' to 'his position is identical to mine'.


Yes, I was agreeing with the article. Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you want me to run through it with you again?


I think this thread is quite long enough already, don't you...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think this thread is quite long enough already, don't you...?


if you want it locked all you need do is ask editor nicely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

how is it possible to suck the joy out of a thread about the prime minister having his dick in a hogsmouth. It shouldn't be possible, and yet...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how is it possible to suck the joy out of a thread about the prime minister having his dick in a hogsmouth. It shouldn't be possible, and yet...


I agree. It's getting fucking boring getting asked increasingly duller questions that even Pickman's isn't interested in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I agree. It's getting fucking boring getting asked increasingly duller questions that even Pickman's isn't interested in.


i don't think dotcommunist was asking a dull question and am surprised you seem to think he was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think dotcommunist was asking a dull question and am surprised you seem to think he was.


No, just you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, just you.


but i am interested in your opinion, dull though you may think it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

The Prime Minister shagged a dead pig's head.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

elbows said:


> I'm not convinced thats the angle that really delivers the goods. I think the purposes and effects of the ritual & such clubs is where the action is if we want to get deep.
> 
> I don't mean that the treatment of pigs is unimportant, but I'm not convinced the violation of the pig head is directly linked to scummy attitudes towards those not of their ilk. It serves another purpose on their road to elite power shitting on the rest of us, I don't think the pig is especially symbolic. Parties, scenes and groups where such rituals exist are alien to me. Much more familiar is the way that *humiliation can be a powerful component of social group behaviour.*



Of course. Initiation rituals are about bonding the acolyte to the initiates. The more humiliating, arcane, illegal or _outré_ the ritual, the stronger the bond.



> One angle I think I'll take is that I'm adding this pig face fuckery to my list of shit things that happen when too many males spend too much time, and certain important developmental stages, in single-sex environments. Especially when they are resplendent with all manner of archaic nonsense.



The worst we ever did in an all-male environment was play "Freckles". The necrozoophilia must be a class thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but i am interested in your opinion, dull though you may think it.


I don't believe you are.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The worst we ever did in an all-male environment was play "Freckles".


I had to look that up. I could kind of guess, but Ewwww!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't believe you are.


in the same sort of way i am interested in other disasters.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> A man so weak he would put his cock in the mouth of a dead pig for the amusement of others.



So weak, and/or so hungry for acceptance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> in the same sort of way i am interested in other disasters.


Ghoul! Now that IS disgusting!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ghoul! Now that IS disgusting!


lots of people are interested in disasters. being interested in something does not equal taking pleasure from it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> lots of people are interested in disasters. being interested in something does not equal taking pleasure from it.


Does for you. It's v boring for everyone else though. Enough.


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> And I bet it is no where near as bad as BEING PRIME MINISTER AND SHAGGING A PIG!!!!  What a massive bell-end.



But he wasn't prime minister at the time and he didn't shag a pig. I'm not defending his actions it's just I think it's important to clarify what he was doing and when he was doing it


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> But he wasn't prime minister at the time and he didn't shag a pig.


No, it was only the head of a dead pig.  And he did it_ to join a dining club_.  I'd have been like, "No, you're all right.  The chip shop's still open".


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how is it possible to suck the joy out of a thread about the prime minister having his dick in a hogsmouth. It shouldn't be possible, and yet...



Pickmans is doing an heroic effort to do it


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> No, it was only the head of a dead pig.  And he did it_ to join a dining club_.  I'd have been like, "No, you're all right.  The chip shop's still open".


 
Quite the act in of itself is noteworthy without exaggeration


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Schopenhauer bummed my tortoise.



Well, philosophers and tortoises are both total sluts, so what did you expect?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

"I get hard when I see lard".


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

To try and drag this thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments. 

One theory put forward is that elite societies have these rituals to ensure a code of silence among its members. 

Now one had breached that code and what's more it appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community which in of itself should be a better discussion than the shit we've put up with these last few pages.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

"It was JUST ONE TIME"


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

"We were ON. A. BREAK!"


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> One theory put forward is that elite societies have these rituals to ensure a code of silence among its members.


 
It's mostly a bonding thing (on which much has been written).

I found it interesting that it's not a big deal to the wider community, though it hasn't played out fully yet.
Like it was interesting in a different way how there was outrage over that twat who put up the prices of that cancer drug by 5000% - it's like no one noticed capitalism existed.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> "It was JUST ONE TIME"



More like "This is the symbol for monotheism and our struggle over the hated kufar and rafida, I am so against pigs that I am joining ISIS now no one will say I fuck pigs."


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> To try and drag this thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments.
> 
> One theory put forward is that elite societies have these rituals to ensure a code of silence among its members.
> 
> Now one had breached that code and what's more it appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community which in of itself should be a better discussion than the shit we've put up with these last few pages.


if i may, briefly: throughout this thread and its companion orang utan has been valiantly defending the morality of facefucking the severed head of a pig against all comers. over the last page or two i have been moving the debate towards his defence of the morality of requiring someone to commit a sexual act to join a group. now, you may find that dull. that's your prerogative. but it was moving from the yes but no but to forcing one of the more recalcitrant posters on this thread to re-evaluate their position.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone else thought about the other people who are supposedly members of that club? Hugh Grant, yeah, could totally imagine him doing this. He probably said Wahey and called the pig Deirdre or something. But Ian Hislop? Really? Although it'll certainly add something to the next HIGNFY.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nope. The incest taboo has arisen from the evolved mechanism. We're not the only animals with it. It's not a mechanism that chooses for family per se, but for those we have close relationships with when very very young, whether our family or not.
> 
> Studies have been done on children growing up in communal kibbutzim. Those children who lived in extended 'families' from infancy almost never chose sexual partners from any of the children they grew up with. It wasn't a conscious decision - they had simply developed an aversion to sexual attraction to them. There is a critical age beyond which the mechanism's efficacy drops dramatically. Irrc around 2-3 years old.



The above is a good example of formulating a thesis on limited data, as we know from other examples (Branch Davidian and The Peoples' Temple [aka Jonestown] being the most egregious) that such conditioning works both ways, i.e. it's *not* innate to social development.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

8ball said:


> I found it interesting that it's not a big deal to the wider community, though it hasn't played out fully yet.


I think that's a problematic interpretation of what polls we've had.

I was polled by YouGov on the matter, and the questions did lead you in a certain way.  "Do you think it's important to know what public figures got up to when they were young?"  Well, no, for the most part I don't.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 24, 2015)

He meets weekly with the Queen doesn't he? The head of the Church of England. Wonder if she'll stifle a smirk or not.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2015)

Wonder when _Spiked_ are gonna publish their piece on why it's okay to fuck a dead pigs head?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I think that's a problematic interpretation of what polls we've had.
> 
> I was polled by YouGov on the matter, and the questions did lead you in a certain way.  "Do you think it's important to know what public figures got up to when they were young?"  Well, no, for the most part I don't.


also depends what you mean by young. 6? 10? 16? probably not unless they were cleggite arsonists. 20? at that point it's perhaps more relevant to their later career. contrast alan sugar and david cameron - the one out actually working, the other shagging pigs' heads.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> to forcing one of the more recalcitrant posters on this thread to re-evaluate their position.



Is that a posh way of saying you have been trying to bully someone into agreeing with you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He meets weekly with the Queen doesn't he? The head of the Church of England. Wonder if she'll stifle a smirk or not.


perhaps she'll stifle him


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Is that a posh way of saying you have been trying to bully someone into agreeing with you?


no, i have been asking him to look at the act in context.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why I've been arguing against the moralising about the act itself, rather than the attendant attitudes.


.  I'll admit, I'm not wild about the idea of facefucking dead animals and if that's what someone is in to I'd hazard a guess that they've got a few problems, to say the very least. But yes, if we were talking about this simply as a context free act I'd be personally disgusted but would ultimately fall back on informed consent being the basis for what you can and can't do with regard to sexuality.  But that's it, this can't be reduced to the act.  As Pickman's said, unavoidably, this is first and foremost "facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club".  And in that context this wasn't a random initiation, they didn't go with down a yard of ale in one, put a condom up one nostril and out the other etc.  They went with a sexual parody, sex and an animal corpse, humiliation and taboo busting.  It was about who they are.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

chilango said:


> Wonder when _Spiked_ are gonna publish their piece on why it's okay to fuck a dead pigs head?


O'neil did a piece for the telegraph.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 24, 2015)

chilango said:


> Wonder when _Spiked_ are gonna publish their piece on why it's okay to fuck a dead pigs head?



"A Marxian Theory of why all true progressives who don't hate the working-class respect David Cameron even more knowing he fucked a pig's head and why everyone else is an Islington dwelling elitist"


----------



## story (Sep 24, 2015)

If, as Rob Fahey has put it, this is the big swinging dicks all standing about holding each others' balls in threatening close grips, and Ashcroft has squeezed Cameron's quite hard in order to demonstrate his power and determination, I wonder what else is known, what is not being disclosed.

It certainly demonstrates a willingness to disclose hitherto withheld secrets. It makes me think that, on the whole, no one has properly tested this mutually-withheld-secrets system, or at least not publicly, and this revelation is a shot across the bows. 

I doubt that facefucking a dead pig is the worst thing any of them knows about each other. They'll all be scurrying to strengthen their alliances after this. Far from bringing them down, it could serve to fortify the system. Cameron is just the stooge.


----------



## Santino (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i have been asking him to look at the act in context.


You need to work harder on your presentation and communication skills if that is your earnest wish.


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He meets weekly with the Queen doesn't he? The head of the Church of England. Wonder if she'll stifle a smirk or not.



With Phil in the background asking if he fancied a quickie with one of the Corgis.


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

8ball said:


> It's mostly a bonding thing (on which much has been written).



Weird to describe it as a team building exercise 


> I found it interesting that it's not a big deal to the wider community, though it hasn't played out fully yet.
> Like it was interesting in a different way how there was outrage over that twat who put up the prices of that cancer drug by 5000% - it's like no one noticed capitalism existed.




I think everyone is aware capitalism exists it's his acted so brazen.


----------



## Sifta (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> O'neil did a piece for the telegraph.



The Spectator:

"Oh man, I hope it’s true that Cameron did that thing with a pig. He’d be King of the Lads"

Oh man, I hope it's true that Cameron did that thing with a pig. He'd be King of the Lads - Spectator Blogs


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ask littlebabyjesus, he's the one here who seems to think the majority are inherently wrong.



Social norms are socially constructed. This happens for fairly utilitarian reasons, although in terms of mass morality religion and the desires of the powerful often play a part. The majority therefore *can't* be wrong, as their opinion informs what our social norms are. It's arrogant for anyone to assume that the majority are wrong purely because their views aren't consonant with what you believe.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting tired of it tbh. Some unnecessarily personal attacks from the usual bully boys.



Public school education. They'll probably end up running the country.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Weird to describe it as a team building exercise.


 
That's exactly what it was.



8den said:


> I think everyone is aware capitalism exists it's his acted so brazen.


 
It acts this brazenly all the time - it was just the PR that was a little weak this time.


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

For using the word bants the Piers guys should forgo the pig and use his head next time they have a get together


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how is it possible to suck the joy out of a thread about the prime minister having his dick in a hogsmouth. It shouldn't be possible, and yet...


Good point. 

Our Prime Minister fucked a pig. That's all that really matters.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I want to find a way of saying no to this, but I'm struggling.
> 
> First they came for the pig fuckers ...



And you were a pig fucker, so you cheesed it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> O'neil did a piece for the telegraph.


He would.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

Sifta said:


> The Spectator:
> 
> "Oh man, I hope it’s true that Cameron did that thing with a pig. He’d be King of the Lads"
> 
> Oh man, I hope it's true that Cameron did that thing with a pig. He'd be King of the Lads - Spectator Blogs


that's the one.

edit: actually, he did both. 

This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Has anyone else thought about the other people who are supposedly members of that club? Hugh Grant, yeah, could totally imagine him doing this. He probably said Wahey and called the pig Deirdre or something. But Ian Hislop? Really? Although it'll certainly add something to the next HIGNFY.


Entry fees can change. Was Hislop a member at the same time as Dave the Pig Shagging Prime Minister?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He meets weekly with the Queen doesn't he? The head of the Church of England. Wonder if she'll stifle a smirk or not.



He is also her fifth cousin, twice removed. Removed from what? I ask myself!
I bet she's not purring now!


----------



## emanymton (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> .  I'll admit, I'm not wild about the idea of facefucking dead animals and if that's what someone is in to I'd hazard a guess that they've got a few problems, to say the very least. But yes, if we were talking about this simply as a context free act I'd be personally disgusted but would ultimately fall back on informed consent being the basis for what you can and can't do with regard to sexuality.  But that's it, this can't be reduced to the act.  As Pickman's said, unavoidably, this is first and foremost "facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club".  And in that context this wasn't a random initiation, they didn't go with down a yard of ale in one, put a condom up one nostril and out the other etc.  They went with a sexual parody, sex and an animal corpse, humiliation and taboo busting.  It was about who they are.


This, absolutely 100% this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Santino said:


> You need to work harder on your presentation and communication skills if that is your earnest wish.


next time i will detail in red the reasons behind my posts, e.g. ho ho if orang utan agrees with this as he surely will then i have him by the knackers


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Entry fees can change. Was Hislop a member at the same time as Dave the Pig Shagging Prime Minister?


he was born in i think 1960 as opposed to 1966 for cameron so i expect he was 'up' at oxford round 1980 as opposed to the mid-80s for dc. at that point the gaveston initiation may have been a simple yard of ale, who knows.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Entry fees can change. Was Hislop a member at the same time as Dave the Pig Shagging Prime Minister?



Good point. Or possibly it was something you could get out of if you were vociferous enough.

I'd still like to hear him on HIGNFY about this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> that's the one.
> 
> edit: actually, he did both.
> 
> This Cameron 'piggate' furore is just pearl-clutching class hatred in disguise


not brendan o'neill off the mummy?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Good point. Or possibly it was something you could get out of if you were vociferous enough.
> 
> I'd still like to hear him on HIGNFY about this.


Oh, he should definitely have the piss taken out of him, no question.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

story said:


> If, as Rob Fahey has put it, this is the big swinging dicks all standing about holding each others' balls in threatening close grips, and Ashcroft has squeezed Cameron's quite hard in order to demonstrate his power and determination, I wonder what else is known, what is not being disclosed.
> 
> It certainly demonstrates a willingness to disclose hitherto withheld secrets. It makes me think that, on the whole, no one has properly tested this mutually-withheld-secrets system, or at least not publicly, and this revelation is a shot across the bows.
> 
> I doubt that facefucking a dead pig is the worst thing any of them knows about each other. They'll all be scurrying to strengthen their alliances after this. Far from bringing them down, it could serve to fortify the system. Cameron is just the stooge.


I am sure Sun Tzu would have had some apposite advice about the folly of fortifying yourself into a defensive position 

What it might well achieve is a clearer distinction that a certain clique of people, some of whom happen to be rather disproportionately represented in Parliament, will be distanced - and have distanced themselves - even further from the general man/woman in the street. Much in the way that whether or not Cameron committed this act doesn't really matter, the somewhat clumsy efforts of these privileged "elites" and their followers to make light of this in the face of open ridicule demonstrate that the notion of it is enough to highlight how much not "like us" they are.

OU's right (in a way): the finer moral/social distinctions around the ethics of putting your dick in a dead decapitated pig's mouth are irrelevant. I suspect that, if Cameron had been caught surreptitiously boning the pork on Clapham Common one dark night, the situation might have been different - but because it was being done as an initiation ritual for an avowedly "exclusive" dining club at Oxford, it reminds us of the people who are making some big decisions about how we should live. And the idea that they're so far removed from us, and even engage in rituals designed to bind them together (and thereby exclude the rest of us) is going to be extremely toxic in terms of their, and the Conservative Party's, image.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 24, 2015)

I doubt the pig head thing was a universal initiation.  More likely they thought up something uniquely disgusting for each new member.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Good point. Or possibly it was something you could get out of if you were vociferous enough.


Maybe that was the test. *snigger* he agreed to do it *snigger* A bit of a standard bully-boy tactic. 

tbh compared to the shitwankercunt-fest Bullingdon Club, I can just about see why an impressionable boy might want to join this one, fancying himself as some kind of sexually ambiguous 18th-century libertine.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Entry fees can change. Was Hislop a member at the same time as Dave the Pig Shagging Prime Minister?


I doubt everyone was expected to shag a pig head. More likely they spotted a particularly desperate to please twat in Cameron's case, and thought 'what's the most revolting thing we can make _this_ fucker do?'


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> More likely they spotted a particularly desperate to please twat in Cameron's case, and thought 'what's the most revolting thing we can make _this_ fucker do?'


And suffered from a serious lack of imagination.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> And suffered from a serious lack of imagination.


go on then, what should they have done?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> And suffered from a serious lack of imagination.


even the finest minds of the british upper classes lack your expansive imagination and attention to detail when it comes to the sordid and revolting, spy. and they probably had a pig head to hand.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> go on then, what should they have done?


I'm not saying _should_, but they _could_ have used a live pig and had _him_ fellate _it_, for starters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not saying _should_, but they _could_ have used a live pig and had _him_ fellate _it_, for starters.


you're quite right. i see the benefits now of going to one of the _less urban_ universities.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

I bet Mark Oaten feels a lot better about himself now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I bet Mark Oaten feels a lot better about himself now.


not to mention the ghost of stephen milligan.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he was born in i think 1960 as opposed to 1966 for cameron so i expect he was 'up' at oxford round 1980 as opposed to the mid-80s for dc. at that point the gaveston initiation may have been a simple yard of ale, who knows.


I struggle to see Hislop in a drinking club.  Admittedly they have valets to do the heavy lifting like getting the cork out, but he'd still struggle to get a glass to his lips.  Not some 'drinkerist' point on my part, I just can't envisage him leaping on a table to start declaiming about St Crispin's Day after his 13th pint.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I struggle to see Hislop in a drinking club.  Admittedly they have valets to do the heavy lifting like getting the cork out, but he'd still struggle to get a glass to his lips.  Not some 'drinkerist' point on my part, I just can't envisage him leaping on a table to start declaiming about St Crispin's Day after his 13th pint.


while i don't doubt a great deal of drinking goes on at the p.g., it is at least ostensibly a dining club.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> while i don't doubt a great deal of drinking goes on at the p.g., it is at least ostensibly a dining club.


There's 3 of us in our office at work going for a chip butty in the pub for dinner. We'll have to be quick to get an initiation in before 1.30.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's arrogant for anyone to assume that the majority are wrong purely because their views are consonant with what you believe.



s/consonant/dissonant/

Argument is shite, either way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> There's 3 of us in our office at work going for a chip butty in the pub for dinner. We'll have to be quick to get an initiation in before 1.30.


You could play the soggy butty game


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> There's 3 of us in our office at work going for a chip butty in the pub for dinner. We'll have to be quick to get an initiation in before 1.30.


1 chip butty among 3? that's a mite stingy


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 1 chip butty among 3? that's a mite stingy


Whoever cums lasts eats it


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Whoever cums lasts eats it


Me + 2 women. More complex - I'll report back later.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I doubt the pig head thing was a universal initiation.  More likely they thought up something uniquely disgusting for each new member.


Or perhaps, in a moment of prescience, they chose something uniquely disgusting for our Dave.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not brendan o'neill off the mummy?




Das ist Brendan Fraser, dumkopf!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm sticking with my theory of a tradition and a special head, past down through the ages


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Whoever cums lasts eats it


surely making someone eat a cold chip butty punishment enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Das ist Brendan Fraser, dumkopf!


that's a relief.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sticking with my theory of a tradition and a special head, past down through the ages


if you want it parsed it should be 'passed'.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Whoever cums lasts eats it



The thing I want to know is why on earth the loser in this game would continue finishing his wank when it is abundantly clear he will be the one munching on the butty once all is done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> The thing I want to know is why on earth the loser in this game would continue finishing his wank when it is abundantly clear he will be the one munching on the butty once all is done.


a zero cum game


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a zero cum game



Kerspunk.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> s/consonant/dissonant/



I've edited my post to read "aren't consonant".



> Argument is shite, either way.



In what way?


----------



## agricola (Sep 24, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Kerspunk.



not rushin' roulette


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

agricola said:


> not rushin' roulette



Making a deposit in the piggy wank. (ok not a pun on game names, but still apt)


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i have been moving the debate towards his defence of the morality of requiring someone to commit a sexual act to join a group.



Glad to see this is working out


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

in daves case, carcass-on his nob


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

if it's in a chip shop it could be a hand of fin cummy


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Glad to see this is working out


it's done quite nicely, thank you.



Wilf said:


> .  I'll admit, I'm not wild about the idea of facefucking dead animals and if that's what someone is in to I'd hazard a guess that they've got a few problems, to say the very least. But yes, if we were talking about this simply as a context free act I'd be personally disgusted but would ultimately fall back on informed consent being the basis for what you can and can't do with regard to sexuality.  But that's it, this can't be reduced to the act.  *As Pickman's said, unavoidably, this is first and foremost "facefucking the severed head of a dead animal in front of other people as part of an inititation rite for a student dining club".  And in that context this wasn't a random initiation, they didn't go with down a yard of ale in one, put a condom up one nostril and out the other etc.  They went with a sexual parody, sex and an animal corpse, humiliation and taboo busting.  It was about who they are.*


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2015)

I thought it was a biscuit not a butty. Does that make me posh?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

it is a biscuit, profanisaurus has it as a 'cheesy biscuit'

wether or not the biscuit is cheesy before or after the synchronized yoghurt coughing is not mentioned


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's done quite nicely, thank you.



And now it's soggy biscuits all round to celebrate


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

maomao said:


> I thought it was a biscuit not a butty. Does that make me posh?



Undoubtedly. Not as posh as the Soggy Cake players though. Posh wankers!


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Posh wankers!



A posh wank is something completely different


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn = definitely Firky


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> A posh wank is something completely different



Of course. In a game of Soggy Cake I guess that would be considered cheating, too.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

maomao said:


> umop apisdn = definitely Firky



Firky?


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I bet Mark Oaten feels a lot better about himself now.


 According to wiki Oaten now works for the fur industry so you can fall further


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> The thing I want to know is why on earth the loser in this game would continue finishing his wank ....


He doesn't. The biscuit gets eaten by the loser as soon as the second last man has shot his load onto it.

At least that's the way we ......


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Firky?


Classic firky behaviour there


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> And now it's soggy biscuits all round to celebrate


i think we can stretch to some nice hobnobs with no extra toppings.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

maomao said:


> umop apisdn = definitely Firky


what a pity. it was such a good user name i thought for a minute or two we had a decent _new_ poster among us


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Classic firky behaviour there





Pickman's model said:


> what a pity. it was such a good user name i thought for a minute or two we had a decent _new_ poster among us



I just did a forum search for this Firky chap, and it seems he (amongst other things) betrayed the confidence of another member who had been sexually abused, and is now banned.

And you think I'm him?

I can assure you I am not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

from the irish times:


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a majority stopped believing in gravity, it still wouldn't right to throw a baby off a cliff.

It's a complete mystery how these external constraints on majority belief work: but they do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> If a majority stopped believing in gravity, it still wouldn't right to throw a baby off a cliff.


quite right too. it is traditional to expose them on a windwept hillside.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

Dinner passed without incident. I had soup.


----------



## 8den (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> from the irish times:
> 
> View attachment 77130



"Conservatives have more adventurous sex lives"

That should be the party slogan. Blimey Saachti Saachti Saachti & Saachti missed a trick there.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2015)

It didn't happen but Conservatives have more adventurous sex lives. I see


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 24, 2015)

If I could only have my time on U75 over again, I'd choose the name 'Piers Gaviscon'


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If I could only have my time on U75 over again, I'd choose the name 'Piers Gaviscon'


I struggling to digest that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If I could only have my time on U75 over again, I'd choose the name 'Piers Gaviscon'


pm editor and your wish could be granted.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If I could only have my time on U75 over again, I'd choose the name 'Piers Gaviscon'


(Wan)King Biscuit Time?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I struggling to digest that.


andrews antacid man myself. As dave said to the pigs head, 'suck it and see'


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> (Wan)King Biscuit Time?


"Wayne"...shirley?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I struggling to digest that.



I find that a little hard to swallow/get my tongue round etc


----------



## little_legs (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> To try and drag this thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments.
> 
> One theory put forward is that elite societies have these rituals to ensure a code of silence among its members.
> 
> Now one had breached that code and what's more it appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community which in of itself should be a better discussion than the shit we've put up with these last few pages.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> I find that a little hard to swallow/get my tongue round etc


Do I need to _*repeat *_myself?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> If a majority stopped believing in gravity, it still wouldn't right to throw a baby off a cliff.
> 
> It's a complete mystery how these external constraints on majority belief work: but they do.



Is gravity the same kind of ever-changing, fluid social force that normative majority public opinion is?

If not, then your analogy sucks Cameron's cock.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Dinner passed without incident. I had soup.



Vichyssoise?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is gravity the same kind of ever-changing, fluid social force that normative majority public opinion is?


And how does it change? Not by everyone simply accepting it. We can all think of examples of majority moral opinion in different times and places being something that we think is abhorrent.

'I think it is wrong because the majority thinks it is wrong' is never an acceptable justification for a position. It's an abandoning of a wider duty to question.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If I could only have my time on U75 over again, I'd choose the name 'Piers Gaviscon'



The fireman who comes in your mouth!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> The fireman who comes in your mouth!


Lordy!


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 24, 2015)

8den said:


> To try and drag this thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments.
> 
> One theory put forward is that elite societies have these rituals to ensure a code of silence among its members.
> 
> Now one had breached that code and what's more it appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community which in of itself should be a better discussion than the shit we've put up with these last few pages.



Things have come to a pretty pass when 8den is making more sense than the rest.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Vichyssoise?


I don't normally like soup in microwaveable pots, but in these gastronomically worrying times I was quite relieved to find it had been warmed in a tamper-proof container.


----------



## agricola (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> As dave said to the pigs head, 'suck it and see'



'as ye reap, so shall ye, Sow'


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Things have come to a pretty pass when 8den is making more sense than the rest.


I'm naturally suspicious of posts that  "try and drag the thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments". It's not the urban way.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I'm naturally suspicious of posts that  "try and drag the thread away from nearly twenty pages of pedantic arguments". It's not the urban way.



Odd to select a post displaying such an incomprehensible, un-punctuated 'stream of consciousness' as 'making sense'.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Odd to select a post displaying such an incomprehensible, un-punctuated 'stream of consciousness' as 'making sense'.



Well yes, he rarely "makes sense" as most people would understand the phrase.

But he does have a decent point when he says the public reaction to this affair is more interesting than the affair itself.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And how does it change? Not by everyone simply accepting it. We can all think of examples of majority moral opinion in different times and places being something that we think is abhorrent.
> 
> 'I think it is wrong because the majority thinks it is wrong' is never an acceptable justification for a position. It's an abandoning of a wider duty to question.



Ooh, are we still discussing this?

Morality changes as a social process, the same as other socially-dependent concepts change, but the point is that it is a social product, formed and changing through social processes, rather than being created by the individual intellects of moral philosophers (which is how your contributions suggest to me you think it is created). It includes considerations of ideology, though it isn't simply reducible to ideology.

Another way of putting it is that moral philosophy might be able to explain intellectually why a particular morality exists, but it doesn't actually create it - to suggest it does is again to miss the point of what morality really is, and to observe that it is what it is in a particular context isn't to justify it.

The reason that morality changes over time, and that things that were once thought moral are now thought immoral (and vice versa) is not because we are intellectually more advanced than people in the past, but because social and material conditions have changed. 

But fortunately there are still some aspects of morality which we share with past societies, and we (the majority of us anyway) still find fucking a dead pig's head disgusting and immoral.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And how does it change? Not by everyone simply accepting it. We can all think of examples of majority moral opinion in different times and places being something that we think is abhorrent.
> 
> 'I think it is wrong because the majority thinks it is wrong' is never an acceptable justification for a position. It's an abandoning of a wider duty to question.



Have I said we shouldn't be critical? Nope, I haven't said that at all. I've said that social norms become social norms because they have utility for the majority.
Answer the argument made, rather than the one you'd like to answer.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Well yes, he rarely "makes sense" as most people would understand the phrase.
> 
> But he does have a decent point when he says the public reaction to this affair is more interesting than the affair itself.


He said the dead pig head fucking "..._appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community..."._
Is there evidence to support that contention?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And how does it change? Not by everyone simply accepting it. We can all think of examples of majority moral opinion in different times and places being something that we think is abhorrent.
> 
> 'I think it is wrong because the majority thinks it is wrong' is never an acceptable justification for a position. It's an abandoning of a wider duty to question.


the question surely should be asked: 'what does the majority think?' before saying: 'the majority is wrong'.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 24, 2015)

Was there any health and safety- a plank or a miners lamp
edit;- blimy


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Talking of which, according to YouGov, the majority (66%) do believe the story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Well yes, he rarely "makes sense" as most people would understand the phrase.
> 
> But he does have a decent point when he says the public reaction to this affair is more interesting than the affair itself.


but he's not saying that: unless you think that "the wider community" = "society". i think he's saying "the wider [elite] community" rather than "the general publick". and i would argue that the wider elite community is not ignoring it, sections of it are trying to keep us unaware of it - the day this came out in the _mail_ the bbc merely mentioned a lurid initiation ritual on the today programme. and rather than declaring 'i'm suing for libel' cameron's simply got people to say 'we don't recognise this claim' - damage limitation in full effect from the outset.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

The Independent's Dave Brown cartoon today is missing online: I'll put the tinfoil away bcs most of the site is borked.

It shows Tim Farron* - a rather porcine Tim Farron - holding a bottle of Listerine and saying "Go back to your constituencies and prepare for seconds". 


* Apparently a Liberal Democrat.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2015)

Private Eye as I recall reported that a previous Liberal/Lib Dem leader (I forget which) said after a conference "Go back to your constituencies and prepare for a nice cup of tea"


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> He said the dead pig head fucking "..._appears to not be that big a deal to the wider community..."._
> Is there evidence to support that contention?


I haven't had the time or inclination to look at it properly, but on the face of it most people don't appear to really care. YouGov |  Public: PM's Oxford 'debauchery' couldn't matter less


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Talking of which, according to YouGov, the majority (66%) do believe the story.


yeah, they believe it, and they don't really care.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Talking of which, according to YouGov, the majority (66%) do believe the story.


"Lord Ashcroft has said the alleged incident could be a case of mistaken identity."

i'm not sure how that could be.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 24, 2015)

It doesn't matter if the elite community want to keep us unaware of it, they couldn't stop a pig in an entry.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've said that social norms become social norms because they have utility for the majority.


Even that's not really true. All kinds of social norms serve vested minority interests.

I've been _very specifically_ answering responses making claims about what a majority feeling of disgust ought to mean for our morality and how we should act. 

You're all over the place on this, VP.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> "Lord Ashcroft has said the alleged incident could be a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> i'm not sure how that could be.



Yeah, it's pretty easy to distinguish a pig's head from a sheep's or a cow's, I would have thoight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> It doesn't matter if the elite community want to keep us unaware of it, they couldn't stop a pig in an entry.


so you say. but to take one example, lots of people knew about sir jimmy savile obe kcsg for years before he croaked. but it was kept from the general public till after his death. same with cyril smith. you can't say the elite are unable to prevent things getting out because there are some demonstrable occasions when they have succeeded for many years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> Yeah, it's pretty easy to distinguish a pig's head from a sheep's or a cow's, I would have thoight.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so you say. but to take one example, lots of people knew about sir jimmy savile obe kcsg for years before he croaked. but it was kept from the general public till after his death. same with cyril smith. you can't say the elite are unable to prevent things getting out because there are some demonstrable occasions when they have succeeded for many years.


In both of those cases it was widely known that they were nonces, if not the extent of their activities. It got out, they just didn't face justice.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> I haven't had the time or inclination to look at it properly, but on the face of it most people don't appear to really care. YouGov |  Public: PM's Oxford 'debauchery' couldn't matter less


Did you read the wording of the question that produced those responses?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> In both of those cases it was widely known that they were nonces, if not the extent of their activities. It got out, they just didn't face justice.


do you read my posts or just selected portions of them? lots of people did know: but far more didn't. you're just being wise after the event. i also said the cover-up succeded 'for many years' - obviously the truth got out, but only when it could do no harm to savile or smith.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is gravity the same kind of ever-changing, fluid social force that normative majority public opinion is?



Of course not, silly. Strict social constructionists notwithstanding.

It's an extreme example of a constraint that is independent of opinion, majority or otherwise.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Even that's not really true. All kinds of social norms serve vested minority interests.



Something I mentioned in my first post on the subject.
That doesn't change the fact that social norms are social norms due to utility. If they lose utility, they fall out of use and are no longer social norms.  



> I've been _very specifically_ answering responses making claims about what a majority feeling of disgust ought to mean for our morality and how we should act.
> 
> You're all over the place on this, VP.



Says the person who's spent the entire thread selectively arguing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> Of course not, silly. Strict social constructionists notwithstanding.
> 
> It's an extreme example of a constraint that is independent of opinion, majority or otherwise.



And is therefore an irrelevant comparator when deployed in analogy.


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And is therefore an irrelevant comparator when deployed in analogy.



It's deployed in contradiction, _Dummkopf_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the question surely should be asked: 'what does the majority think?' before saying: 'the majority is wrong'.



Or, even more radically, "why does the majority think what it thinks?".


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Did you read the wording of the question that produced those responses?


Hm, yeah. And I guess many of the respondents may not have been aware of the substance of the allegations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> Hm, yeah. And I guess many of the respondents may not have been aware of the substance of the allegations.


the debauchery was probably taken to be drinking and (human) shagging.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2015)

2,558 responses to this thread!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> Hm, yeah. And I guess many of the respondents may not have been aware of the substance of the allegations.


Exactly. There's quite a distance between saying (as they actually did) does Cameron's university sex life/drinking/drugs matter to you, and actually saying does it matter to you that he fucked a dead pig in the mouth.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

How convenient for the tory press to have such a "poll finding" as early as the evening of the 21st. See, if you were still interested in the story by that stage you were in prurient minority. In other words stfu about it.

So where is this evidence that the public don't care about it?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Well it doesnt matter to me, im not shocked, or remotely surprised, let alone crying myself to sleep over it. Many people dont keep up with the news either.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Wonder what Ashcrofts poll says about it


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the debauchery was probably taken to be drinking and (human) shagging.


It's rather unlikely that the majority of the respondents were unaware of the specifics prior to answering the poll questions, given that they were splashed all over the media almost immediately. I reckon most folk genuinely don't give a toss.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

There's an interesting parallel with Michael Moore's attempt to stop Dubya being re-elected.  He produced enough evidence in Fahrenheit 911 about Bush's draft dodging, links with the Ban laden family, dishonesty over going to war - but it made no difference. The politics of the period, the values, hegemony, call it what you want, meant that Bush was going to win.  In comparison, a bit of pig fucking isn't going to do for Cameron either.  It's wonderful, it's something to haunt him with till his dying day, but the tories have enough going for them for it to have no real impact.  There's also the sense people don't (seemingly) care precisely because they know that's how posh people behave.  Cameron's pig fucking doesn't fit into a narrative of political change because at the moment there isn't any such narrative.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's rather unlikely that the majority of the respondents were unaware of the specifics prior to answering the poll questions given that they were splashed all over the media almost immediately. I reckon most folk genuinely don't give a toss.


People I've spoken to about it don't care. Something from Ashcroft might hurt Cameron, but it won't be this.


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon most folk genuinely don't give a toss.



I agree with Spymaster. 

My baseless guess would be that the majority of people only really give a toss about things which directly affect them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> It's deployed in contradiction, _Dummkopf_.



Tut tut. Descending to abuse.
Something I expect from *me*, but not from *you*.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2015)

*PM David Cameron has inadvertently solved Britain’s migrant crisis overnight by opting to shove his cock in the mouth of a dead pig.*

With the fresh taste of vomit in their mouths, refugees in their millions have said a resounding ‘No’ to what they see as Britain’s entrenched culture of necro-beastiality.


And as a potential destination for those seeking sanctuary, Britain is now five times less popular than the bottom of the Aegean Sea.

As dawn broke, Northern Europe witnessed a biblical exodus of refugees travelling back southward where they prepared, once again, to be tear-gassed by Hungarian fascists.

While across the Channel in Calais, migrant camps were said to be quieter than the breakfast table at Number 10 Downing Street.

Aleppo resident Ali Muktari said, “I would rather subject my family to the cluster bombs of the butcher Assad than live in a country where this sort of thing goes on.”

His friend, Saeed Jazeera, agreed, telling us, “Until yesterday, I saw Britain as the land of Milton, Shakespeare and a generous benefits system, but not even a four-bedroom house in Esher would persuade me to live next door to this sort of pervert.”

Meanwhile, the Bullingdon Club insists nothing illegal took place on Cameron’s night of romance, except perhaps for leaving the forensic evidence on the doorstep of a mosque.

Last night UKIP leader, Nigel Farage, insisted David Cameron had succeeded where generations of right-wing arseholes like himself had failed.

He concluded, “For years I’ve been trying to address immigration by concocting scare stories about Bulgarian paedophiles stealing our jobs, when clearly all I had to do was fuck a dead pig in the mouth.”


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's rather unlikely that the majority of the respondents were unaware of the specifics prior to answering the poll questions, given that they were splashed all over the media almost immediately. I reckon most folk genuinely don't give a toss.


Maybe, but the fieldwork was conducted pretty sharpish tbh. This result was published on-line just after 5 on the evening of the 21st. Even our own estimable thread didn't kick off till the morning of the 21st.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

The bbc havent really reported the story. Plenty of people dont know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well it doesnt matter to me, im not shocked, or remotely surprised, let alone crying myself to sleep over it. Many people dont keep up with the news either.


i have been crying myself to sleep over it  crying with laughter


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

it wasn't splashed all over the media immediately - most outlets were very coy on the details until quite late on - mid morning before the guardian was reporting it, the BBC were still pretty sketchy the next day...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The bbc havent really reported the story. Plenty of people dont know.


Look what YG said themselves when they published this polling...


> *Most people say new allegations about David Cameron's 'debauched' behaviour at Oxford couldn't matter less (but we didn't mention the pig)*


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.


tbh I took the yougov poll at face value because it chimed with my own observations - most people I've discussed it with (outside of my close friends and here) seem not to think it's important. They believed it, often found it funny or gross, but also didn't think it mattered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.


because their moral compass is utterly fucked

next


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> tbh I took the yougov poll at face value because it chimed with my own observations - most people I've discussed it with (outside of my close friends and here) seem not to think it's important. They believed it, often found it funny or gross, but also didn't think it mattered.



Well it doesnt matter tbh, not to peoples general opinion of him


----------



## emanymton (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> tbh I took the yougov poll at face value because it chimed with my own observations - most people I've discussed it with (outside of my close friends and here) seem not to think it's important. They believed it, often found it funny or gross, but also didn't think it mattered.


It's not even a topic at work, people just aren't interested.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

laptop said:


> The Independent's Dave Brown cartoon today is missing online: I'll put the tinfoil away bcs most of the site is borked.
> 
> It shows Tim Farron* - a rather porcine Tim Farron - holding a bottle of Listerine and saying "Go back to your constituencies and prepare for seconds".
> 
> ...


_Sloppy_ seconds, presumably. Urgh.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Tbh i get the feeling ashcroft is holding back on stuff that is far more politically damaging


----------



## little_legs (Sep 24, 2015)

Why would anyone take YouGov seriously after they said that Labour had the 2015 GE in the bag. YouGov should be abolished.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> tbh I took the yougov poll at face value because it chimed with my own observations - most people I've discussed it with (outside of my close friends and here) seem not to think it's important. They believed it, often found it funny or gross, but also didn't think it mattered.


In a very restricted sense, it doesn't and can't matter; the wider electorate are never again going to be asked to vote with the prospect of Cameron as PM forming part of that decision.
But the fact that they believe this incident did happen might well yet be of some import.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

3rd hand Via Twitter (dunno author, not mentioned where I saw it):

"Toff on swine, toff on the corpses of swine"


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well it doesnt matter tbh, not to peoples general opinion of him


Yeah this. It's a godsend to anyone who already hated Cameron/the tories, but pissed up uni-bollocks that took place over 30 years ago isn't going to change the opinions of many who didn't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.



Some believe it detracts from scrutiny of the crimes of Cameron's governments - because people can't possibly hold more than a single idea in their heads at a time, can they?
Some believe that such behaviour isn't shocking, wrong, disgusting or immoral.
Some people make a distinction between zoophilia and putting your cock in a pig's head in order to satisfy the initiation criteria for a club.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh i get the feeling ashcroft is holding back on stuff that is far more politically damaging



Highly likely, and the pig's head stuff is merely a shot across the bows of Cameron, and of Conservative Central Office.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh i get the feeling ashcroft is holding back on stuff that is far more politically damaging


Cameron & Co will have a good idea what he's holding back on - nice way to increase the pressure, if they never quite know what the next tranche of dirt might contain...

Maybe we can expect him to pick up a juicy post when Cameron hands over to Osborne - perhaps this is all part of a long game to say "I've got the dirt, and I'm not afraid to dish it. Now play nice..."


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.



I imagine at some point the accusation that they're middle class liberals might be contemplated?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2015)

emanymton said:


> It's not even a topic at work, people just aren't interested.


I haven't really watched much telly in the last couple of days.  It will get an airing over the weekend - News Quiz, hignfy, but not likely to be any kind of Saturday Night Live moment.  All very muted  We need to reanimate Peter Cooke.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm genuinely intrigued why some posters would seek to play down the public reaction to Cameron's behaviour.


I guess now the idea of fighting neo-liberalism to the last Greek has gone it is all a bit of a silly distraction from the vital task of forging new social links through collectively masturbating over a pigs ear.

Isn't simply mocking the ruling class a bit of a slippery slope ? Doesn't it just open the door to undisciplined sniggering when someone's trying to make a serious point ?

*serious face*


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

Some polling, which I've not examined closley, seems to indicate the public find the pigfuck allegations plausible but dont seem to much thing it matters. 

People overlooking student hijinks, no matter how repulsive, is fine.

People overlooking the country run by and on behalf of extreme elitist snobs, whose over rated talents would not likely have got them anywhere near office, is high end muggishness.

The likes of Bullingdon, Skull and Bones et al are far beyond rugby club stuff in purpose. I think that's a key confusion here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Some polling, which I've not examined closley, seems to indicate the public find the pigfuck allegations plausible but dont seem to much thing it matters.
> 
> People overlooking student hijinks, no matter how repulsive, is fine.
> 
> ...


But most people already knew all this about him. Massively privileged upper-class background, fully embracing his poshness, hanging out with other posh people doing posh things. We know all this of him already - hence the pigfucking is eminently plausible yet adds little.


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> "Lord Ashcroft has said the alleged incident could be a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> i'm not sure how that could be.


It was a peccary.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> And suffered from a serious lack of imagination.



Sometimes you can have too much imagination...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 24, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But most people already knew all this about him. Massively privileged upper-class background, fully embracing his poshness, hanging out with other posh people doing posh things. We know all this of him already - hence the pigfucking is eminently plausible yet adds little.



Just a hunch, but I suspect people THINK they know they get this, but don't

Like a lot of middle class people somehow reckon they know how the elite live, their attitudes but don't neccessarily have a fucking clue. It's part of how it all works - to make folk think they are "in" on the lifestyle - have a chance even of attaining it, allbeit as a couple of days of luxury, and then they think their interests lie more in that direction. 

Dunno if I expressed that very well, but anyway...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Like a lot of middle class people somehow reckon they know how the elite live, their attitudes but don't neccessarily have a fucking clue. It's part of how it all works - to make folk think they are "in" on the lifestyle - have a chance even of attaining it, allbeit as a couple of days of luxury, and then they think their interests lie more in that direction.


I think there is some truth to this, yes. Hence a rather surprisingly (to me) large number of middle earners are opposed to increasing the top rate of income tax - many of them hope one day to be in that tax bracket, even knowing that few ever will be. 

And yes, 'You want to join our club? What school did you go to? What does your father do?' That kind of entry barrier to elite clubs (and of course no women, whoever your father is) is rather hard to comprehend - it is hard to put yourself in the mind of someone who does that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i think we can stretch to some nice hobnobs with no extra toppings.



Have a like for your rather apt 'School Bully' avatar old bean!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some believe it detracts from scrutiny of the crimes of Cameron's governments - because people can't possibly hold more than a single idea in their heads at a time, can they?
> Some believe that such behaviour isn't shocking, wrong, disgusting or immoral.
> Some people make a distinction between zoophilia and putting your cock in a pig's head in order to satisfy the initiation criteria for a club.


Yeah, but why would holding those beliefs necessarily translate into seeking to down-play the potential impact of the story on public opinion?


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

maomao said:


> It was a peccary.


Don't you shove them somewhere else?


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

On it mattering, think that even if most don't care enough for there to be direct public pressure on him now it must surely weaken him as a candidate in any election (free ammo) so is he not likely to go sooner as a result in favour of Gideon or whoever?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what a pity. it was such a good user name i thought for a minute or two we had a decent _new_ poster among us



isay say Pickman's model old chap, could you enlighten me?

 umop apisdn? I don't get it. You mop a piss stain?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah this. It's a godsend to anyone who already hated Cameron/the tories, but pissed up uni-bollocks that took place over 30 years ago isn't going to change the opinions of many who didn't.


Well, that's obviously your opinion, but let's not forget that a significant sub-set of the vermin's 'core' vote are older, socially conservative and recall previous generations of party leaders who were presented as 'respectable', patrician figures. I'm pretty sure that many of these people will have been far from impressed by the allegation and a fair few of them genuinely shocked.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

JimW said:


> On it mattering, think that even if most don't care enough for their to be direct public pressure on him now it must surely weaken him as a candidate in any election (free ammo) so is he not likely to go sooner as a result in favour of Gideon or whoever?


Yes; one of Ashcroft's aims, I'm sure.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

LiamO said:


> isay say Pickman's model old chap, could you enlighten me?
> 
> umop apisdn? I don't get it. You mop a piss stain?


Upside down, innit?


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yes; one of Ashcroft's aims, I'm sure.


You have quoted me before I fixed my horrible their/there error and exposed my shame to the world. On the upside, no pigs were fucked in the process.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2015)

JimW said:


> On it mattering, think that even if most don't care enough for there to be direct public pressure on him now it must surely weaken him as a candidate in any election (free ammo) so is he not likely to go sooner as a result in favour of Gideon or whoever?



Possibly before the Euro Ref if it can be arranged? Having a pig-fucker trying to re-negotiate "our" place within the EU doesn't put us in a great position, does it?


----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 24, 2015)

LiamO said:


> isay say Pickman's model old chap, could you enlighten me?
> 
> umop apisdn? I don't get it. You mop a piss stain?





brogdale said:


> Upside down, innit?



That's right!


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> ... let's not forget that a significant sub-set of the vermin's 'core' vote are older, socially conservative and recall previous generations of party leaders who were presented as 'respectable', patrician figures. I'm pretty sure that many of these people will have been far from impressed by the allegation and a fair few of them genuinely shocked.


I'm sure that's true but do you think that that core subset are suddenly going to stop voting tory because of it?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm sure that's true but do you think that core subset are suddenly going to stop voting tory because of it?


I doubt it, but certainly Ashcroft's tactic of personal demolition carries some risk of more generalised 'brand damage'. It may be that he factored in Labour's apparent post-Corbyn weakness as a 'space' within which he could conduct his attack.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but why would holding those beliefs necessarily translate into seeking to down-play the potential impact of the story on public opinion?



People tend to project their beliefs as being normative, so may assume that the majority think as they do, and that they are reacting to a voluble minority, and downplaying the opinions of a minority.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I doubt it, but certainly Ashcroft's tactic of personal demolition carries some risk of more generalised 'brand damage'. It may be that he factored in Labour's apparent post-Corbyn weakness as a 'space' within which he could conduct his attack.


this attack has been planned for months - I don't see how Corbyn could have been factored in (although I suppose whoever won it was apparent there would be issues this side of the leadership election)


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2015)

Up until Corbynator was elected I was glued to the Labour leadership thread; now I'm similarly glued to this one. It just keeps on rolling!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I doubt it, but certainly Ashcroft's tactic of personal demolition carries some risk of more generalised 'brand damage'. It may be that he factored in Labour's apparent post-Corbyn weakness as a 'space' within which he could conduct his attack.


Ashcrofts co-author said she spent 18 months on the book. If Ashcroft believed his own polling he may well have begun it under the assumption that Cameron wouldn't necessarily be PM. I'd assume the book was substantially completed before it was known who would lead Labour. My guess is that this is far more narrowly internal to Tory politics.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2015)

Was round at the kids' house this evening, and as I was tidying I found my daughter's 'My First Year Book' where you fill all the details about their first year: Crawling, crying, shitting, locks of hair etc. And where it said "The Prime Minister When I Was Born Was..." I thought of replacing the answer with "Pig Fucker" 

ETA: Shit spelling


----------



## Mation (Sep 24, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> 3rd hand Via Twitter (dunno author, not mentioned where I saw it):
> 
> "Toff on swine, toff on the corpses of swine"


Similarly, "David Cameron is now a threat to national charcuterie."


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh i get the feeling ashcroft is holding back on stuff that is far more politically damaging



 I hope so.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

8ball said:


> I hope so.


Well, the Mail clearly think they've run out of anything worth putting on the front page...

Tomorrow's Papers Today


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Well, the Mail clearly think they've run out of anything worth putting on the front page...
> 
> Tomorrow's Papers Today



Like the Mail give a fuck about emissions!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 24, 2015)

The kabbess, who hates the tories in general and Cameron in particular, has quite surprised me by not really giving a fuck about this story.  She found it funny for 10 minutes but now rolls her eyes when I bring it up, as if I am the prurient one for caring about it. 

At work, people were initially shocked and amused but that was it.  30 minutes later it was like nothing new was going on.  The VW story is the bigger news by far.

As far as I can see, the Mash has it spot on.  People wearily accept that this is the kind of thing our prime minister did and move on.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2015)

Pretty much - people look at him, say "yeah, he fucked a pig", then get on with their day.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2015)

kabbes said:


> The VW story is the bigger news by far.


Pah. Beat me to it!

We've got over 100 pages on 'piggate' across multiple threads and barely half a dozen on the VW scandal which is infinitely more newsworthy and interesting!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2015)

Well the tax stuff and things the army said to him could be far more damaging.


----------



## coley (Sep 24, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Pah. Beat me to it!
> 
> We've got over 100 pages on 'piggate' across multiple threads and barely half a dozen on the VW scandal which is infinitely more newsworthy and interesting!



It certainly will be when the other major manufactures are implicated, esp the American ones, reminds me of the Exxon Valdez rulings compared to BPs deepwater rulings, one rule for American companies and another for the rest of the world.
Cameron enjoyed a simulated blow job from a deid pigs heid? Can't stand the git, ( Cameron, that is) but who amongst us didn't do something as stupid in our youth?


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Well the tax stuff and things the army said to him could be far more damaging.


  Where's this Frogy?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2015)

coley said:


> It certainly will be when the other major manufactures are implicated, esp the American ones, reminds me of the Exxon Valdez rulings compared to BPs deepwater rulings, one rule for American companies and another for the rest of the world.
> Cameron enjoyed a simulated blow job from a deid pigs heid? Can't stand the git, ( Cameron, that is) but who amongst us didn't do something as stupid in our youth?


*raises hand*


----------



## little_legs (Sep 24, 2015)

LRB on the PG Soc

LRB · Nick Richardson · Short Cuts: The kind of party that people put their dicks in pigs at


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 25, 2015)

No mention of piggate on 'Question Time' but plenty of references on 'This Week' including a report from a farm yard with Supertramp's 'Take a Look At My Girlfriend' over footage of a pig...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

little_legs said:


> LRB on the PG Soc
> 
> LRB · Nick Richardson · Short Cuts: The kind of party that people put their dicks in pigs at



"Fucking a pig’s head is not what makes David Cameron a rubbish prime minister."


----------



## little_legs (Sep 25, 2015)

_'I like the English. They have the most rigid code of immorality in the world.' - _Malcolm Bradbury


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 25, 2015)

So we all look at Cameron now or in the future and think  ...... ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 25, 2015)

Excuse me while I resume giggling


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> Ashcrofts co-author said she spent 18 months on the book. If Ashcroft believed his own polling he may well have begun it under the assumption that Cameron wouldn't necessarily be PM. I'd assume the book was substantially completed before it was known who would lead Labour. My guess is that this is far more narrowly internal to Tory politics.


no, it's to do with sales.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

coley said:


> It certainly will be when the other major manufactures are implicated, esp the American ones, reminds me of the Exxon Valdez rulings compared to BPs deepwater rulings, one rule for American companies and another for the rest of the world.
> Cameron enjoyed a simulated blow job from a deid pigs heid? Can't stand the git, ( Cameron, that is) but who amongst us didn't do something as stupid in our youth?


dead pigs' heads can't give blowjobs of any sort.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> "Fucking a pig’s head is not what makes David Cameron a rubbish prime minister."


Is he *'a rubbish prime minister*'?
He's pushed through a right-wing policy programme for his party without having a majority, and then secured a majority administration on the basis of that record. In many senses, he has been a remarkably successful Prime Minister for the vermin.

What we now know is that he is a dangerous, ideologically driven class enemy disguised as an old-school pragmatist patrician...who fucked a pigs head.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> What we now know is that he is a dangerous, ideologically driven class enemy disguised as an old-school pragmatist patrician...


Yes. But I was quoting from the article linked to and that's not what it said.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. But I was quoting from the article linked to and that's not what it said.


Perhaps I'm misinterpreting your use of the , then.

I took that to be a 'thumbs up' for the sentence that you had quoted from the article.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Perhaps I'm misinterpreting your use of the , then.
> 
> I took that to be a 'thumbs up' for the sentence that you had quoted from the article.


It was. Do you not agree that Cameron is a "rubbish PM"?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It was. Do you not agree that Cameron is a "rubbish PM"?


No.
He might well be a 'rubbish person'; his beliefs, ideology, 'ethics' and morals all appear to be most unpleasant, anti-social and consistent with a degree of (disguised) psychopathy...but his ability as a political operator, as a Prime Minister appears dangerously effective.

That said, his decision to fuck a dead pigs head was not a good one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It was. Do you not agree that Cameron is a "rubbish PM"?


yes. when he was elected in 2010 i believe the tory party had a position of restoring weekly bin collections. this has not happened. he is therefore a rubbish pm.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. when he was elected in 2010 i believe the tory party had a position of restoring weekly bin collections. this has not happened. he is therefore a rubbish pm.


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> No.
> He might well be a 'rubbish person'; his beliefs, ideology, 'ethics' and morals all appear to be most unpleasant, anti-social and consistent with a degree of (disguised) psychopathy...but his ability as a political operator, as a Prime Minister appears dangerously effective.
> 
> That said, *his decision to fuck a dead pigs head was not a good one*.



It rarely is, in my experience


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> He might well be a 'rubbish person'; his beliefs, ideology, 'ethics' and morals all appear to be most unpleasant, anti-social and consistent with a degree of (disguised) psychopathy...


I think all that makes him a "rubbish PM".

It would've been nice to reinforce the point in stronger terms, but that's not really how quoting works.


----------



## Yata (Sep 25, 2015)

if he were a good pm he'd have been able to handle ashcroft most torys at least should know how to keep their shareholders happy


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2015)

Yata said:


> if he were a good pm he'd have been able to handle ashcroft most torys at least should know how to keep their shareholders happy


Yes, let's not forget what an utter cunt Ashcroft is.  The word 'entitled' is overused but covers exactly what he is.  This spluttering 'but, but, but he didn't make me a CABINET MINISTER!'.  It's not even private fuming along the lines of 'I gave you millions, it was the least you could do in return', he's quite happy for that to be his public grievance.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2015)

Somebody at the BBC website having a little fun this morning?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> "Lord Ashcroft has said the alleged incident could be a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> i'm not sure how that could be.


One pig looks similar to another...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> One pig looks similar to another...


how many pigs has the pm facefucked?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> how many pigs has the pm facefucked?


You think he'd allow himself to be seen doing that (in front of people he wanted to impress) before a few trial runs in private?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You think he'd allow himself to be seen doing that (in front of people he wanted to impress) before a few trial runs in private?


yeh he wouldn't want a cock-up in front of the selection panel.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You think he'd allow himself to be seen doing that (in front of people he wanted to impress) before a few trial runs in private?


Yes. He wouldn't want to be seen as ham-fisted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. He wouldn't want to be seen as ham-fisted.


it wouldn't go down well if he made a pig's ear of it


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2015)

Let alone making a pig's ear of it.
Drat your fast fingers Pickman's model!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2015)

urgh, a not-so-dry run


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> urgh, a not-so-dry run


cum on cum on
do you wanna be in dave's gang?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> cum on cum on
> do you wanna be in dave's gang?


Jamon, Jamon


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it wouldn't go down well if he made a pig's ear of it



You lot are making me snort.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> One pig looks similar to another...



Piggist


----------



## RareBird (Sep 25, 2015)

Piggy heaven for Cameron?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2015)

the picture that's doing the rounds is fake right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> the picture that's doing the rounds is fake right?


post it up so the urban criticks can judge.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Sifta (Sep 25, 2015)

Don't wish to encourage any zoomery here, but what's that exploding out of Cameron's chest in the cover picture of  The Economist's 'World in 2015' ?

Leaders - The World In 2015


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2015)

Sifta said:


> Don't wish to encourage any zoomery here, but what's that exploding out of Cameron's chest in the cover picture of  The Economist's 'World in 2015' ?
> 
> Leaders - The World In 2015


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> the picture that's doing the rounds is fake right?



Someone may be telling porkie-pies.


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> the picture that's doing the rounds is fake right?



'Fraid so: tineye.com comes up with this:






larry-fink-2nd-hungarian-ball-1978-web.jpg from artblart.com

Photographer: Larry Fink: see Larry Fink 2nd Hungarian Ball | Art Blart


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 25, 2015)

.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah it didn't look right to me.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 25, 2015)

"I never want to be part of a club you have to fuck a pigs head to join"


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Yeah it didn't look right to me.



For one thing, the putative Cameron is smaller than a Saxe-Coburg Gotha. And we all know the State Carriage is a pram.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

laptop said:


> For one thing, the putative Cameron is smaller than a Saxe-Coburg Gotha. And we all know the State Carriage is a pram.


shurely 'we all know the state carriage is a fire hazard'.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2015)

It was a noble effort that captured the spirit of the actual scene I bet though.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I think all that makes him a "rubbish PM".
> 
> It would've been nice to reinforce the point in stronger terms, but that's not really how quoting works.



Yeah, but that quote from Nick Richardson appears to imply a number of things. Maybe my mis-reading but he seems to be saying that fucking a dead pig's head is 'no biggie'; well maybe not in his world, but to many of the 'little people' it ain't right. Richardson also seems to be implying that those of us who think it's a bit off that the PM should behaved in such a way, are missing the point...that we somehow haven't seen the bad stuff he's done as PM. 

I'm pretty sure that most people here who've had a pop at the pig-fucker have also got a long record of calling his governance for what it is. 

He's a nasty, ideological class-warrior...and he fucked a dead pig's head to impress his nasty vermin mates.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 25, 2015)

So I sat down with the old man to watch Mock The Week last night, and he was utterly confused as to why every third joke was about pigs. I think I need to buy him a radio or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> So I sat down with the old man to watch Mock The Week last night, and he was utterly confused as to why every third joke was about pigs. I think I need to buy him a radio or something.


or a sub to the mail.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> or a sub to the mail.



That just sounds cruel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> That just sounds cruel.


but he'd always know why people were making jokes on mtw.


----------



## chilango (Sep 25, 2015)

Why is this not on the front page of the boards anymore?

*David Cameron, the Prime Minister, fucked a dead pig in the mouth!*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

chilango said:


> Why is this not on the front page of the boards anymore?
> 
> *David Cameron, the Prime Minister, fucked a dead pig in the mouth!*


in front of a load of other toffs.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

chilango said:


> Why is this not on the front page of the boards anymore?
> 
> *David Cameron, the Prime Minister, fucked a dead pig in the mouth!*


Don't worry about the boards...it's embedded in people's memory and, better still...their 'mind's eye'!

Oink, oink.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

little_legs said:


> LRB on the PG Soc
> 
> LRB · Nick Richardson · Short Cuts: The kind of party that people put their dicks in pigs at



"Some part of the outrage – #snoutrage – over Porkergate has been Nietzschean: the meek applying the balm of sanctimony to the bruises of austerity."  

Sounds about right.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 25, 2015)

We had plenty of fun making this video


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> "Some part of the outrage – #snoutrage – over Porkergate has been Nietzschean: the meek applying the balm of sanctimony to the bruises of austerity."
> 
> Sounds about right.


you've always had a weakness for sanctimony - righteousness accompanied by an unwarranted attitude of moral or social superiority; smug or hypocritical righteousness - of course.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but that quote from Nick Richardson appears to imply a number of things. Maybe my mis-reading but he seems to be saying that fucking a dead pig's head is 'no biggie'; well maybe not in his world, but to many of the 'little people' it ain't right.


Nobody is arguing that it's right. Just about the level of wrongness and whether something that happened between a bunch of toffs at uni over 30 years ago really matters in the grand scheme of things. 

I've been out 2 or 3 times with mates since this happened and it's raised a smile and a few pork jokes and everyone's moved on to refugees, VW, or Diego Costa. 

This just isn't as big a deal as you want it to be!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Nobody is arguing that it's right. Just about the level of wrongness and whether something that happened between a bunch of toffs at uni over 30 years ago really matters in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I've been out 2 or 3 times with mates since this happened and it's raised a smile and a few pork jokes and everyone's moved on to refugees, VW, or Diego Costa.
> 
> This just isn't as big a deal as you want it to be!


in your social network perhaps but i can tell you it is a central point of discussion in the inner pigsties of the pig liberation front.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> This just isn't as big a deal as you want it to be!



Wow!

But a bigger deal than Cameron/the vermin wanted it to be? So all your mates were talking about, then?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

Eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Wow!
> 
> But a bigger deal than Cameron/the vermin wanted it to be? So all your mates were talking about, then?


both of them apparently


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 25, 2015)

This has appeared on facebook...


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> This has appeared on facebook...



Only one page back, FFS...


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 25, 2015)

laptop said:


> Only one page back, FFS...


oh sorry, did look, didn't see it


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> "Some part of the outrage – #snoutrage – over Porkergate has been Nietzschean: the meek applying the balm of sanctimony to the bruises of austerity."
> 
> Sounds about right.


Sounds like a right cunt tbh.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like a right cunt tbh.



Undoubtedly.

But he's diagnosed the hysteria over this business with remarkable acuity.  It's one of those strange episodes where the public loses the plot.  Reminiscent of Diana's death in a way.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> both of them apparently



This is Pickers' 250th post on this thread.  Just saying.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Undoubtedly.
> 
> But he's diagnosed the hysteria over this business with remarkable acuity.  It's one of those strange episodes where the public loses the plot.  Reminiscent of Diana's death in a way.



Not really. There's no book of condolences being signed. Yet.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2015)

laptop said:


> 'Fraid so: tineye.com comes up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the 'shop, though


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> This just isn't as big a deal as you want it to be!



It _is _a big deal, but not in the way that Pickman's and his ilk think it is.

The big deal is their reaction to it.  That's what's truly fascinating.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> This is Pickers' 250th post on this thread.  Just saying.



And you're the sad fuck who cares enough to keep count.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> And you're the sad fuck who cares enough to keep count.



A fair point.

I've also done the maths.  That's 125 posts a day, on this thread alone.  At a conservative estimate, that must have taken him at least eight hours, or an average working day, every day.  That's what I call prurience writ large.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Undoubtedly.
> 
> But he's diagnosed the hysteria over this business with remarkable acuity.  It's one of those strange episodes where the public loses the plot.  Reminiscent of Diana's death in a way.


Are you in UK? Based on that, I can't imagine you were here over the last week. There has been no (sn)outrage at all, no 'losing the plot', just people having a fucking good laugh at Cameron's expense. (He fucked a dead pig head)
As for acuity; no.
Laughing at the toff twats does not make you "meek", "sanctimonious" or offer any "balm' for the actual class-war these (pig) fuckers are undertaking. Richardson writes from the perspective of someone who will never be affected by their policies.

Genuinely surprised that you've been taken in by such a twat, Nietzschean or not.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> A fair point.
> 
> I've also done the maths.  That's 125 posts a day, on this thread alone.  At a conservative estimate, that must have taken him at least eight hours, or an average working day, every day.  That's what I call prurience writ large.



I think you seriously overestimate the time taken to make posts.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I think you seriously overestimate the time taken to make posts.


Perhaps Phil 'types' one fingered?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are you in UK? Based on that, I can't imagine you were here over the last week. There has been no (sn)outrage at all, no 'losing the plot', just people having a fucking good laugh at Cameron's expense. (He fucked a dead pig head)
> As for acuity; no.
> Laughing at the toff twats does not make you "meek", "sanctimonious" or offer any "balm' for the actual class-war these (pig) fuckers are undertaking. Richardson writes from the perspective of someone who will never be affected by their policies.
> 
> Genuinely surprised that you've been taken in by such a twat, Nietzschean or not.



No, I'm not in the UK.  I wasn't there for Diana's death either.  In both cases, I think being geographically removed from the madness gave me a more accurate perspective on it--or at least a different perspective.  It's hard to evaluate these episodes from the inside.

It's not the laughing that's strange, it's the fantasies about the possible consequences of the scandal.  They look like revenge fantasies to me.  That's why I think Richardson, posh twerp as he most certainly is, has got it right.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> A fair point.
> 
> I've also done the maths.  That's 125 posts a day, on this thread alone.  At a conservative estimate, that must have taken him at least eight hours, or an average working day, every day.  That's what I call prurience writ large.


Given that most of his posts are quick one-liners and comebacks, I think you're over-egging the pudding a little...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> It's hard to evaluate these episodes from the inside.


I was here for both and its nothing like dianas wall to wall intensity. You were here for niether lol.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I think you seriously overestimate the time taken to make posts.



Maybe so.

But then let's factor in the fact that Pickman's total post count over the last four days is well over 500, and the vast majority have concerned this affair.  So now we're seriously getting into obsessive, foam-at-the-mouth, barking territory.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting and funny and all that, but there's a limit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> A fair point.
> 
> I've also done the maths.  That's 125 posts a day, on this thread alone.  At a conservative estimate, that must have taken him at least eight hours, or an average working day, every day.  That's what I call prurience writ large.


while you may have contributed fewer posts, none of yours has half the wit of my 250th behind it


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was here for both and its nothing like dianas wall to wall intensity. You were here for niether lol.


I think they're patently very different things. I am having fun trying to work out which argument from his vast repertoire Phil is working up to picking. I think we can guess the target.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Maybe so.
> 
> But then let's factor in the fact that Pickman's total post count over the last four days is well over 500, and the vast majority have concerned this affair.  So now we're seriously getting into obsessive, foam-at-the-mouth, barking territory.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting and funny and all that, but there's a limit.


yes. we can all see your obsessive foaming at the mouth about my postcount.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 25, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think they're patently very different things. I am having fun trying to work out which argument from his vast repertoire Phil is working up to picking. I think we can guess the target.



God?


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> the picture that's doing the rounds is fake right?



While we're on the subject of fake pictures, can I just say how disappointed I am that no one with photoshop skillz has so far posted one with Cameron's head stuck on to Brad Pitt's  semi-naked body with the caption


> The First Rule of Pig's Head Fucking Club Is...


Maybe someone here is in a position to remedy the situation


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> God?


you sir e


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think they're patently very different things. I am having fun trying to work out which argument from his vast repertoire Phil is working up to picking. I think we can guess the target.



I won't deny I'm tempted, but this one's too easy.  And I'm seriously worried he might explode or something.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> It _is _a big deal, but not in the way that Pickman's and his ilk think it is.
> 
> The big deal is their reaction to it.  That's what's truly fascinating.


Up to 43 yourself.  Your Nietzscheo-Hellfire-justsayin line stretches over the horizon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I won't deny I'm tempted, but this one's too easy.  And I'm seriously worried he might explode or something.


blah blah blah  change the fucking record you sad auld shit


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh, good. People are talking about Dwyer again. God is in His Heaven, _etc_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Up to 43 yourself.  Your Nietzscheo-Hellfire-justsayin line stretches over the horizon.


just sayin of course his 'oh marge' to the auld racist frances lengel,


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> No, I'm not in the UK.  I wasn't there for Diana's death either.  In both cases, I think being geographically removed from the madness gave me a more accurate perspective on it--or at least a different perspective.  It's hard to evaluate these episodes from the inside.
> 
> It's not the laughing that's strange, it's the fantasies about the possible consequences of the scandal.  They look like revenge fantasies to me.  That's why I think Richardson, posh twerp as he most certainly is, has got it right.


I'm not sure you're geographical privilege is working if you're seriously equating the Diana death hysteria with 'Pig-gate'. Ashcroft's revenge is no fantasy, but the consequences of it are inevitably modest as Cameron's political career ended in March.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Up to 43 yourself.  Your Nietzscheo-Hellfire-justsayin line stretches over the horizon.



Perhaps you're unaware that your own total is almost double mine?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Perhaps you're unaware that your own total is almost double mine?


but a grester proportion if his and mine on topick by contrast with you off-topick shite which is, objectively, pro-pigfucker.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> God?


I expect it'll get there eventually. They usually do.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Perhaps you're unaware that your own total is almost double mine?


I'm well aware of it and don't feel it puts me amongst the meek - just the lazy.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> *pro-pigfucker*



more 'Nun's delight' over keyboard!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I won't deny I'm tempted, but this one's too easy.  And I'm seriously worried he might explode or something.


You are a terrible worrier on that account! I have seen you deeply concerned about similarly dramatic responses to your posts many times before. Yet you continue to encourage the possibility...

Could it be that your concerns are *gasp* not entirely genuine?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure you're geographical privilege is working if you're seriously equating the Diana death hysteria with 'Pig-gate'.



I'll take your word for it.  I guess Pickers is not exactly what you'd call representative anyway.  

Without making claims about the general public however, I still maintain that a certain personality type has been disproportionately affected by this matter.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> more 'Nun's delight' over keyboard!



You find this conversation erotic?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure if libertarian groups are weighing up names for their group - the ubermenschers, the atlas shruggers - they'll feel their search is ended when they see the words 'pro-pigfucker'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I'll take your word for it.  I guess Pickers is not exactly what you'd call representative anyway.
> 
> Without making claims about the general public however, I still maintain that a certain personality type has been disproportionately affected by this matter.


you were 'up'  at oxford in the 1980s. i wonder whether you have an interest in this which you've not declared. it would gosome way to explaining why hou're trying to curtail discussion of your fellow oxonian the pigfucker cameron.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You find this conversation erotic?


Don't pretend you're ignorant of ale; that _will_ undermine your credibility.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> hou're trying to curtail discussion of your fellow oxonian the pigfucker cameron.



On the contrary, I think you should continue talking about it.  There must be several aspects you haven't explored yet.  500 posts in 4 days is hardly adequate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Don't pretend you're ignorant of ale; that _will_ undermine your credibility.


being as he was a contemporary of cameron at oxford i think the reason for his descent on this thread obvious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> On the contrary, I think you should continue talking about it.  There must be several aspects you haven't explored yet.  500 posts in 4 days is hardly adequate.


i shall. but given you have had nothing on topick to say for some time now your presence here now surplus to requirements.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i shall.



Do you think you'll hit four figures by midnight?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Do you think you'll hit four figures by midnight?


do you think you'll post one worthwhile post by midnight? both are desirable but i doubt either's really on the cards.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you think you'll post one worthwhile post by midnight? both are desirable but i doubt either's really on the cards.



Anyone fancy a flutter?  

We all put up a fiver, and the one who guesses closest to Pickers' post-count on this thread by midnight wins the lot.  No prodding him or other forms of cheating allowed.  Who's in?


----------



## 8den (Sep 25, 2015)

Dwyer V Pickmans

No matter who wins humanity looses.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 25, 2015)

Good to see R4's News Quiz is having a laugh about it. Jeremy Hardy on top form as usual.

BBC Radio 4 - The News Quiz, Series 88, Episode 2


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

8den said:


> No matter who wins humanity looses.



Looses what? The Dogs of War?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2015)

the slings and arrows


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2015)

burning spear?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2015)

laptop said:


> Looses what? The Dogs of War?



Mock not the afflicted.  It's well-known that 8den is dyslexic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

8den said:


> Dwyer V Pickmans
> 
> No matter who wins humanity looses.


perhaps it's better not to let the prof have his way, specially on a friday night when he should be out on the road promoting his new book - and of course it's term time for him so there'll be academic things for him to do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Mock not the afflicted.  It's well-known that 8den is dyslexic.


while you're just a pro-pigfucker twat. have a good evening.


----------



## treelover (Sep 25, 2015)

> Bright young things revisited: how Cameron’s generation made Oxford their playground
> 
> When Ian Jack reported on Oxford’s most privileged students in 1981, he didn’t hear anything about dead pigs – but he did find a splendidly unguarded group of youths getting ‘hog-whimpering’ drunk. So did their grip on the establishment turn out to be as firm as they believed? Of course it did
> 
> ...



Nicely written and revealing article by Ian Jack.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 25, 2015)

treelover said:


> Nicely written and revealing article by Ian Jack.



Some very good comments too which justify the opprobrium and ridicule poured over these odious bastards.

"With the vast gulf between privilege and the real world, at Oxford the likes of Cameron got away with trashing restaurants, burning £50 notes in front of beggars, snorting cocaine and sticking their nether regions in the orifices of dead pigs etc.. Any working class lad for that matter, would have been named and shamed and banged up for such acts, yet the toffs are still seen as being above the rest of society, the untouchables, unaccountable and almost rubber stamped to get away with murder.

Yet these same people, now in government, their media backers, and the rich elites are quick to condemn and point their moral fingers at the poor and disabled people for being immoral like, because they've been made to feel like criminals, because their living off the state, scorned as welfare scroungers, shirkers and unproductive layabouts, made to feel guilty, simply because of circumstances beyond their control, they were cast aside, cut adrift, become ill, bullied or injured at work sometimes people with terminal illnesses, had a mental breakdowns, traumatised in their childhood, or they were just unlucky to be born disabled, people who maybe have strived all their lives, just to make a decent and respectable life.

Those people at the top and sycophantic supporters make me ashamed to be British, because they throw stones in green houses, they pontificate and scorn and accuse others, far more helpless and in need than themselves, and because of the nasty campaign of vindictiveness against sick, disabled, poor and homeless people, who have been made to feel ashamed and victimised."

Those at the top are ultra hypocrites, who behave, act and walkabout as if they had the god given right to rule!"


----------



## J Ed (Sep 25, 2015)

Gogglebox on piggate is funny


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2015)

*humblebrag*

Chatting in the smoking area to 2 guys who were obviously on the right hand side of things to say the least 

One starts going on about Kelly McCarthy (I think) trying to "ban people from eating bacon sandwiches except as a treat". 

Couldn't resist... "one trying to restrict pork, the other side trying to fuck it's mouth eh lads?" 

They grunted and wandered back inside without further comment


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2015)

Fucking a pig, fucking the country
 not the best article ive ever written but i cant be arsed to write a long piece about it.


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> dead pigs' heads can't give blowjobs of any sort.



I will bow to your expert opinion


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Fucking a pig, fucking the country
> not the best article ive ever written but i cant be arsed to write a long piece about it.





> Whether it’s bombing Syria, supplying arms to jihadists, carrying out extra judicial killings, carrying out attacks on workers and unions, stirring up racism, driving disabled people to kill themselves and presiding over a huge transfer of wealth *from rich to poor* ....


(my emph)

Maybe the wrong way round, Frogster?


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

existentialist said:


> *raises hand*



I think yer fibbing, Pickman's model, I could believe, but not yer good self


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> (my emph)
> 
> Maybe the wrong way round, Frogster?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

frogwoman said:


>


A heartfelt piece, all the same.


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Not really. There's no book of condolences being signed. Yet.



It's the problem of identifying the pig concerned I imagine


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> A heartfelt piece, all the same.



Cheers


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Cheers


Pleasure.


> His behaviour helped facilitate a culture where animals can be treated with disgusting cruelty for our amusement



 Well done. Not enough focus on this, though maybe a bit late for "cruelty". I'd have used "indifference" .... or summat.


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> God?



Mm, pork in relation to various pixie beliefs?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Sep 25, 2015)

Your free printable cut-out pig mask!

Make your own pig mask and join the Fuck Parade xxx


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> just sayin of course his 'oh marge' to the auld racist frances lengel,


His ban should be up,about now?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2015)

coley said:


> His ban should be up,about now?


Been, gone, and been again.


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I'll take your word for it.  I guess Pickers is not exactly what you'd call representative anyway.
> 
> Without making claims about the general public however, I still maintain that a certain personality type has been disproportionately affected by this matter.


Or you could look it at from another angle, the general public has become inured,beyond caring,  to the behaviour of the Tory loving minority?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Pleasure.
> 
> 
> Well done. Not enough focus on this, though maybe a bit late for "cruelty". I'd have used "indifference" .... or summat.



Well no not cruelty in that case as the pig was dead, but the idea the dead head of a pig can be fucked by the prime minister facilitates the acceptance that anything goes as far as pigs are concerned.


----------



## coley (Sep 25, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Been, gone, and been again.



Oh bugger, did like the odd sod


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2015)

When i said i hadnt eaten pork in years i realised i was slightly dishonest as i bought a sandwich a few weeks ago and realised i had boufht a pork one by mistake but continued eating it as i didnt want to waste food


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 26, 2015)

coley said:


> Oh bugger, did like the odd sod


Many did. Me included.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 26, 2015)

Pigman is so not bothered he had to mention it.

"David Cameron has joked about controversial claims made about him by the former Conservative Party treasurer Lord Ashcroft.

They include allegations about the prime minister's student days.

Up till now Downing Street has said it does not see the need to "dignify" them by offering any comment.

But, speaking about them for the first time, Mr Cameron told a business audience in west Oxfordshire it was Lord Ashcroft who had suffered.

"I've had an interesting week. It's a week in which thousands of tress have died in vain, sales of Supertramp albums have gone through the roof and one man's reputation lies in ruins.

"I don't think Michael Ashcroft will ever recover."

Link includes video of smarmy bastard attempting stand up comedy.


David Cameron jokes about Lord Ashcroft's book - BBC News


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2015)

How old was the pig?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Pigman is so not bothered he had to mention it.
> 
> "David Cameron has joked about controversial claims made about him by the former Conservative Party treasurer Lord Ashcroft.
> 
> ...



I noticed the laughter on that clip was a bit forced


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

Out with friends last night -- I can report that despite my best efforts, none of them gave the first fuck about this story.  They already knew he was in the Bullingdon club and that infamous photo and the £50-burning story was far worse in their view than these particular pissed-up antics of an 18 year-old, plus they already guessed he did this kind of thing anyway.  The act itself was no better or worse that they expected.  They weren't interested in the angle of shared power and mutual assured destruction, not least because it was nothing new.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2015)

Pigs, Lies & Political Sex Scandals


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Zabo said:


> "I've had an interesting week. It's a week in which thousands of tress have died in vain, sales of Supertramp albums have gone through the roof and one man's reputation lies in ruins.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 26, 2015)

Apologies if already posted


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Out with friends last night -- I can report that despite my best efforts, none of them gave the first fuck about this story.  They already knew he was in the Bullingdon club and that infamous photo and the £50-burning story was far worse in their view than these particular pissed-up antics of an 18 year-old, plus they already guessed he did this kind of thing anyway.  The act itself was no better or worse that they expected.  They weren't interested in the angle of shared power and mutual assured destruction, not least because it was nothing new.


After a (working) week of reporting on the story I'd imagine that, when pushed about piggate, many folk would prefer to present an air of cosmopolitan insouciance rather than risk an accusation of prudish shock. And, don't forget after all, this was a news story about 'politics'.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> After a (working) week of reporting on the story I'd imagine that, when pushed about piggate, many folk would prefer to present an air of cosmopolitan insouciance rather than risk an accusation of prudish shock. And, don't forget after all, this was a news story about 'politics'.


Three of the four hadn't heard the story yet at all.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Three of the four hadn't heard the story yet at all.


How does that happen?


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> How does that happen?



Not down with the Internet nor are they Mail readers.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Not down with the Internet nor are they Mail readers.


I was under the impression that many people got their news from FB/twatter etc. That does seem spectacularly ill-informed not to have even heard of the story by Friday...are they hermits?


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

No this is a bubble. People aren't dwelling on this. Synacle laugh and move on.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

xenon said:


> No this is a bubble. People aren't dwelling on this. Synacle laugh and move on.


To laugh about it you have to know about it. 3 out of 4 of Kabbes mates had not even heard of the piggy thing...apparently.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> After a (working) week of reporting on the story I'd imagine that, when pushed about piggate, many folk would prefer to present an air of cosmopolitan insouciance rather than risk an accusation of prudish shock. And, don't forget after all, this was a news story about 'politics'.


Or maybe, like, they just didn't care about it. Why do you assume they're putting on some kind of affected front? 

The anecdotal evidence on here backs up the results of the polls posted earlier - most people find the accusation plausible, but don't think it matters.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I was under the impression that many people got their news from FB/twatter etc. That does seem spectacularly ill-informed not to have even heard of the story by Friday...are they hermits?



Most people get their news from The Sun or ITV.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

A lot of people dont keep up with the news, at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Most people get their news from The Sun or ITV.


according to ...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Or maybe, like, they just didn't care about it. Why do you assume they're putting on some kind of affected front?
> 
> The anecdotal evidence on here backs up the results of the polls posted earlier - most people find the accusation plausible, but don't think it matters.


Reportedly, most of them didn't know about it..so whether or not their response was affected is immaterial. Assuming they've all been in this country for the week, I do find it hard to believe that they'd not even heard any reference to the story...but there we go.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> A lot of people dont keep up with the news, at all.


true, but my experience was that this was a 'water cooler' tale...if only for the lulz.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> A lot of people dont keep up with the news, at all.


And those that do might do so from the BBC website, which only mentioned 'accusations'. It didn't spell them out.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> true, but my experience was that this was a 'water cooler' tale?


It was only brought up at my work because I brought it up.

People I spoke to had heard of it, and one shared some jokes with me. But the general opinion was that it was childish to make much of it.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was only brought up at my work because I brought it up.


good work


----------



## Argonia (Sep 26, 2015)

#piggate thread is now on page 93!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 26, 2015)

What the top Tories really got up to at Oxford


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Three of the four hadn't heard the story yet at all.


Nobody talked about it at my work. It's not a big story.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

That cassetteboy video was watched millions of times. Not all by people on here. It was reported internationally too in places like Time, Liberation and Foreign Affairs.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nobody talked about it at my work. It's not a big story.


Sounds like a seriously tedious workplace. Big or not, the story was funny as...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree it's inconsequential but to say it wasn't a big story is pushing it a bit.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Argonia said:


> #piggate thread is now on page 93!


Too much to hope I suppose that there is a photo and that someone publishes it.Otherwise there would never be an end to the #pig-gate thread.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I agree it's inconsequential but to say it wasn't a big story is pushing it a bit.


Without evidence, all it is is someone who admits to having a massive grudge quoting an anonymous source saying that he did this.

I agree with OU. It's funny, but it's also very possibly not true, and it's not a big story.

My guess is that there will be a fair few tory voters out there in whose eyes it is Ashcroft, not Cameron, who comes out badly in this.


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Without evidence, all it is is someone who admits to having a massive grudge quoting an anonymous source saying that he did this.
> 
> I agree with OU. It's funny, but it's also very possibly not true, and it's not a big story.
> 
> My guess is that there will be a fair few tory voters out there in whose eyes it is Ashcroft, not Cameron, who comes out badly in this.



The funniest thing about this story (apart from the idea that David Cameron fucked a pig's head; nothing's going to top that) is that here we are nearly a week and 100 pages of this thread later, and some people are still *insisting* it's not a big story


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> To laugh about it you have to know about it. 3 out of 4 of Kabbes mates had not even heard of the piggy thing...apparently.



TBF I spose I might have Googled to see what the radio news were referring to, had I not seen it mentioned on here then read the DM online. The non web news has been rather circumspect about it.

Of the people IRL I've talked to about it, no one's been amazingly shocked. Weird Bullingdon boy poshos, the PM fucked a pig LOL. (I know it was a different club but that's the one people have hither too heard of by and large.)  Then conversation's moved on. The pub wasn't buzzing with outrage and seditious fervor.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

andysays said:


> The funniest thing about this story (apart from the idea that David Cameron fucked a pig's head; nothing's going to top that) is that here we are nearly a week and 100 pages of this thread later, and some people are still *insisting* it's not a big story



Big on Urban does not mean big in the real world.

A couple of people on here are obviously obsessed with this.  That says more about them than anything else.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like a seriously tedious workplace. Big or not, the story was funny as...


It might be that a lot of people _were_ talking about it at OU's workplace but, knowing his tendencies, thought better of discussing it in his earshot.


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Big on Urban does not mean big in the real world.
> 
> A couple of people on here are obviously obsessed with this.  That says more about them than anything else.



I think there's more than a couple of people here who are clearly interested enough to keep the thread rolling on a while yet, and that includes you and me.

Whether that makes any of them genuinely obsessed is a matter of opinion.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My guess is that there will be a fair few tory voters out there in whose eyes it is Ashcroft, not Cameron, who comes out badly in this.


I think there will be more than a few. Confronted with the weirdness of dining club initiation rituals vs the comfortable familiarity of vicious, petty acts of revenge, the Tory heartlands will stick with what they know, allow their cognitive dissonance to wipe their minds of any recollection of pig-fucking, and focus on getting the hate on at the "disloyal" Ashcroft.

After all, in adversity, we all need to stick together, eh, what?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like a seriously tedious workplace. Big or not, the story was funny as...


They didn't talk about the election too. Most people don't talk about these things much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> It might be that a lot of people _were_ talking about it at OU's workplace but, knowing his tendencies, thought better of discussing it in his earshot.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

andysays said:


> I think there's more than a couple of people here who are clearly interested enough to keep the thread rolling on a while yet, and that includes you and me.
> 
> Whether that makes any of them genuinely obsessed is a matter of opinion.


I think this is just an instance of Phil's classic Urban gambit - he's busily (almost feverishly) trying to separate off a couple of targets - you know, like the leopard does in those gory Attenborough documentaries - so he can go to town on them, with the intention of trying to turn the rest of Urban against them. I don't know why he keeps trying to do it, but he invests a lot of effort in it, and it is always completely futile.

Indeed, his sneering slurs at Pickman's Model about the amount of time he's spent posting on this thread are interesting when you note the sheer amount of effort he puts in to playing his own little game. Still, if it keeps him amused


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean by that?


I could imagine you quite easily taking umbrage at some perceived insult or point of view which you felt was in some way a criticism; indeed, I don't even have to imagine it, given goings-on earlier on this thread. In workplaces I've been in where there have been people like that, what often quickly happens is that the rest of the staff tend to stay off anything potentially controversial or likely to cause such a person to kick off and disrupt the harmony of the place.

Of course, there's also usually one, quite often me, who then keeps banging on about the emperor's new clothes, or some such...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was only brought up at my work because I brought it up.
> 
> People I spoke to had heard of it, and one shared some jokes with me. But the general opinion was that it was childish to make much of it.


Same here.  If I hadn't told people I think they'd still not know about it at all at work either.

It's not that hard to understand.  People I know read the Times, Guardian and Telegraph if they read anything and they watch BBC if they watch anything.  They don't read tabloids (including the Mail), they have no idea what the tabloids are talking about.  It's had no more than tangential mentions in the media they consume, and those mentions easily pass over the inattentive head.  None of them use social media at all.  Social media is nothing like the force people think it is from inside its bubble.  70% of the country at least totally ignores it.  It's not a topic of conversation because when people do find out, they're not surprised and they don't care anyway.  Those people won't be talking about it to others, so the story isn't passed on.

This is like the surprise some people (including me) had at the election result.  The tribes in this country for the main have absolutely no idea what interests the other tribes.  It's easy to think your interests are the interests of everyone when everyone in your tribe has the same basic approach and interface to the world, but it just isn't the case.  

I'm as taken in by all this as anybody else, incidentally.  This isn't me saying nobody else has a clue.  Actually, none of us has a clue.  Society is too disparate for us to viscerally feel the full range of empathy with other views of the world, so we tend to underplay it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nobody talked about it at my work. It's not a big story.


nothing that happens at your work is a big story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I could imagine you quite easily taking umbrage at some perceived insult or point of view which you felt was in some way a criticism; indeed, I don't even have to imagine it, given goings-on earlier on this thread. In workplaces I've been in where there have been people like that, what often quickly happens is that the rest of the staff tend to stay off anything potentially controversial or likely to cause such a person to kick off and disrupt the harmony of the place.
> 
> Of course, there's also usually one, quite often me, who then keeps banging on about the emperor's new clothes, or some such...


you don't need to imagine it, you can see it here on a regular basis


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I could imagine you quite easily taking umbrage at some perceived insult or point of view which you felt was in some way a criticism; indeed, I don't even have to imagine it, given goings-on earlier on this thread. In workplaces I've been in where there have been people like that, what often quickly happens is that the rest of the staff tend to stay off anything potentially controversial or likely to cause such a person to kick off and disrupt the harmony of the place.
> 
> Of course, there's also usually one, quite often me, who then keeps banging on about the emperor's new clothes, or some such...


You clearly know nothing about me so keep your speculation to yourself please.

Nobody talks about politics at my work so I don't. Do you think I talk about the same things at work as I do on here?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You clearly know nothing about me so keep your speculation to yourself please.
> 
> Nobody talks about politics at my work so I don't. Do you think I talk about the same things at work as I do on here?


It's never even occurred to me to wonder. But I'd be surprised if your character and way of relating to other people is fundamentally different between the two places.

ETA: and whether Cameron put his cock in a dead pig's mouth isn't exactly purely "politics", is it, even if he does happen to be Prime Minister now?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

Fuck off with this existentialist.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> It's never even occurred to me to wonder. But I'd be surprised if your character and way of relating to other people is fundamentally different between the two places.
> 
> ETA: and whether Cameron put his cock in a dead pig's mouth isn't exactly purely "politics", is it, even if he does happen to be Prime Minister now?


I am totally different at work, ffs.  I wouldn't last 2 minutes at work if I was like I am here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck off with this existentialist.


existentialist tell lbj to get to fuck and the thin-skinned twat will put you on ignore. it's a great improvement


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I am totally different at work, ffs.  I wouldn't last 2 minutes at work if I was like I am here.


i am like i am here at work and it's served me well for a decade


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You clearly know nothing about me so keep your speculation to yourself please.
> 
> Nobody talks about politics at my work so I don't. Do you think I talk about the same things at work as I do on here?


why not tell us about your work to avoid future speculation?


----------



## little_legs (Sep 26, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> That cassetteboy video was watched millions of times. Not all by people on here. It was reported internationally too in places like Time, Liberation and Foreign Affairs.



Russian speaking NTV, RT and Euronews news reported it too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> It's never even occurred to me to wonder. But I'd be surprised if your character and way of relating to other people is fundamentally different between the two places.
> 
> ETA: and whether Cameron put his cock in a dead pig's mouth isn't exactly purely "politics", is it, even if he does happen to be Prime Minister now?


Fuck off with your assumptions. You know nothing. Cheeky cunt


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am like i am here at work and it's served me well for a decade


i thought this was your job?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off with your assumptions. You know nothing. Cheeky cunt


you know nothing existentialist snow


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i thought this was your job?


it was, once


----------



## free spirit (Sep 26, 2015)

interesting that this pig's head stuff has meant that almost nothing's been said about the allegations that the prime minister was holding coke fuelled parties at his house after he was married, so not just student high jinx.

This is after he'd spent years working as a spad for the tory government, including a couple of years as special advisor to the home secretary during John Major's back to basics campaign, and while the tories were pushing through the criminal justice bill. 

The sheer hypocrisy of this stinks far more than the pigs head stuff to me. Tens of thousands of people have been locked up in this country since then for doing the exact same thing as the prime minister was allegedly doing (or for facilitating people to do what he was allegedly doing).


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Big on Urban does not mean big in the real world.



Plenty of automatons will have refused to think badly of their prime minister for sure. The Russian Embassy saw fit to comment on it though.


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

Automatons, sheeple. ITV watching Sun readers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think its class specific.


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

free spirit said:


> interesting that this pig's head stuff has meant that almost nothing's been said about the allegations that the prime minister was holding coke fuelled parties at his house after he was married, so not just student high jinx.
> 
> This is after he'd spent years working as a spad for the tory government, including a couple of years as special advisor to the home secretary during John Major's back to basics campaign, and while the tories were pushing through the criminal justice bill.
> 
> The sheer hypocrisy of this stinks far more than the pigs head stuff to me. Tens of thousands of people have been locked up in this country since then for doing the exact same thing as the prime minister was allegedly doing (or for facilitating people to do what he was allegedly doing).




Hypocrisy of course. But not new or astounding. Everyone knows if you're rich, got security, you can bang as much coke up your shnoz as you like, unmolested by the Police. And of course, do much worse.

We can laugh and or hang them. I'm not in the position to do the latter...


----------



## free spirit (Sep 26, 2015)

xenon said:


> Hypocrisy of course. But not new or astounding. Everyone knows if you're rich, got security, you can bang as much coke up your shnoz as you like, unmolested by the Police. And of course, do much worse.
> 
> We can laugh and or hang them. I'm not in the position to do the latter...


I don't really think that everyone does know this.

Pointing out that both the prime minister and chancellor (allegedly) used to be coke users might either turn the blue rinse brigade against them, or result in them finally grasping the fact that the drugs laws are unsupportable bullshit, and maybe we could actually get rid of them.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck off with this existentialist.


Oh?


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think the Blue rincers, the only demography I can think of who may be wholly ignorant to what goes on at parties are likely to become pro decriminalisation having found out the Chipping Norton lot indulge. They'll just exercise good old cognitive disonence. 

The rich, powerful, getting away with stuff the plebs can't is a universal truism and a trope since for ever. It's not apathy, it's with out a direct practicle thing you can do, laugh, make mental note, continue with what ever you can do.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 26, 2015)

but it is that blue rinse brigade who really under pin the tories and keep them in government, and IME they're mostly of the law abiding citizen, the law should apply equally to all type of mentality, so I do think there's a fair amount of mileage in using this to help undermine their support for the drugs laws / demonstrate how utterly they've failed, how much they've been lied to about the dangers of drugs, and how unequal the application of the law actually is.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 26, 2015)

free spirit said:


> interesting that this pig's head stuff has meant that almost nothing's been said about the allegations that the prime minister was holding coke fuelled parties at his house after he was married, so not just student high jinx.
> 
> This is after he'd spent years working as a spad for the tory government, including a couple of years as special advisor to the home secretary during John Major's back to basics campaign, and while the tories were pushing through the criminal justice bill.
> 
> The sheer hypocrisy of this stinks far more than the pigs head stuff to me. Tens of thousands of people have been locked up in this country since then for doing the exact same thing as the prime minister was allegedly doing (or for facilitating people to do what he was allegedly doing).



Kinnock, Hain, two Jags, Straw  _et al_ spent their whole political careers slagging off the lords  ...but couldn't get in there fast enough when offered ......and giving some of their sons a leg up ....

they are all fucking pigs


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2015)

xenon said:


> I don't think the Blue rincers, the only demography I can think of who may be wholly ignorant to what goes on at parties are likely to become pro decriminalisation having found out the Chipping Norton lot indulge. They'll just exercise good old cognitive disonence.
> 
> The rich, powerful, getting away with stuff the plebs can't is a universal truism and a trope since for ever. It's not apathy, it's with out a direct practicle thing you can do, laugh, make mental note, continue with what ever you can do.



Since laws were made, for every degree,
To curb vice in others, as well as me,
I wonder we han’t better company
 Upon Tyburn tree.
But gold from law can take out the sting;
And if rich men, like us, were to swing,
’Twould thin the land, such numbers to string
 Upon Tyburn tree.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe we're arguing the toss over whether shagging a dead pig is wrong or not. Seriously, go shag a dead pig, take pics and then hand them round your local. See how well your intellectual explanations stand up to the torrent of laughter.



Torrent of bottles, pint glasses , bar stools and fists...with some laughter in the background


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Kinnock, Hain, two Jags, Straw  _et al_ spent their whole political careers slagging off the lords  ...but couldn't get in there fast enough when offered ......and giving some of their sons a leg up ....
> 
> they are all fucking pigs



Jack never actually got his expected peerage




So sad!


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 26, 2015)

It's good a billionaire is plotting against the Tories. The idea he may be looking for rat insiders to do more damage, makes me happy.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 26, 2015)

I was a little tempted in work to ask a couple of colleagues in the States whether it was a big thing (or even a thing) that our PM fucked a pig.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Are we really going to let noted homophobe CR where it is or isn't acceptable to stick your knob in?



He's doing it again...the vindictive little obsessive shite !!!
Is this because I called you a fucking wanker the other day ? When you were repeatedly trailing me round the thread with this sort of bollocks ? That's 3 days in a row now and your still at it . You must be fuming .

If I was as obsessed as you with an anonymous internet grudge I'd take some satisfaction in the obvious fact I'm winning . My relationship with your head seems to be a bit like David Cameron's with the pig . However I just think its the pathetic side of funny . Cop on to yourself you foolish man .


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

free spirit said:


> but it is that blue rinse brigade who really under pin the tories and keep them in government, and IME they're mostly of the law abiding citizen, the law should apply equally to all type of mentality, so I do think there's a fair amount of mileage in using this to help undermine their support for the drugs laws / demonstrate how utterly they've failed, how much they've been lied to about the dangers of drugs, and how unequal the application of the law actually is.


I think that the blue rinse brigade's definition of "everybody" is a very flexible one. For various reasons,. all entirely my fault, I find myself coming into contact with this kind of person quite frequently, and there is nothing quite as adaptable as the mores of your typical elderly rural Tory hanger-on: seriously, it has to be seen to be believed.

I am pretty certain that you could show them a teenager and a Tory MP doing *exactly* the same thing, and they'd be snarling and baring their teeth at the "feral" teen and going on about how it shows how society's going to the dogs, while the Tory MP with a rolled fiver up his nose and a carrot up his arse would get a kind of "bless, well, boys will be boys" reaction.

I may be exaggerating slightly for impact here, but I seriously believe that it is impossible to overestimate the selectivity of these people in terms of the judgements they make. To them, context (which basically boils down to fitting into the mould they consider constitutes "people like me") is more important than facts.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> existentialist tell lbj to get to fuck and the thin-skinned twat will put you on ignore. it's a great improvement


littlebabyjesus, kindly get to fuck.

Thank you.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off with your assumptions. You know nothing. Cheeky cunt


QED.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Is coprophilia morally wrong, then?
> 
> This is a pretty dangerous argument for intolerance.



Yes , it's morally wrong . So too is animations or cgi imagery of kids being sexually abused . Or people being raped . Even though it's not even real people .

A little intolerance can be a good thing every now and then . In moderation , like all things .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> littlebabyjesus, kindly get to fuck.
> 
> Thank you.


Kindly stop insinuating other posters are pigfuckers.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> First they came for the pig fuckers ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2015)

I remember when that second life came out and you had some adults having kiddy avatars and well, you can guess. WTF is wrong with some people.

I seem to recall some press at the time doing the 'ummm but no-one is actually hurt?' thing. #its a sick world out there.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not sure it's necessarily _immoral.
> _
> If the club required the initiate to stand on a stage and have a wank it'd be a bit weird, and probably not the kind of organisation that many of us would care to join, but _immoral_?



I'd definitely say it was immoral . How can I screw my face up sufficiently when pointing at them if it's not immoral ?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> But he wasn't prime minister at the time and he didn't shag a pig. I'm not defending his actions it's just I think it's important to clarify what he was doing and when he was doing it



Cameron's lick arse


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sticking with my theory of a tradition and a special head, past down through the ages



My theory is they like fucking pig heads because they're all posho perverts

Anyone who likes chasing little foxes about the place and tearing them to bits doesn't get the benefit of the CR doubt


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

NoXion said:


> God?



She can go get fucked.


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think that the blue rinse brigade's definition of "everybody" is a very flexible one. For various reasons,. all entirely my fault, I find myself coming into contact with this kind of person quite frequently, and there is nothing quite as adaptable as the mores of your typical elderly rural Tory hanger-on: seriously, it has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> I am pretty certain that you could show them a teenager and a Tory MP doing *exactly* the same thing, and they'd be snarling and baring their teeth at the "feral" teen and going on about how it shows how society's going to the dogs, while the Tory MP with a rolled fiver up his nose and a carrot up his arse would get a kind of "bless, well, boys will be boys" reaction.
> 
> I may be exaggerating slightly for impact here, but I seriously believe that it is impossible to overestimate the selectivity of these people in terms of the judgements they make. To them, context (which basically boils down to fitting into the mould they consider constitutes "people like me") is more important than facts.



Of course, "people like us" don't go in for stereotyping whole swathes of people like "them", do they?


----------



## free spirit (Sep 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not sure it's necessarily _immoral.
> _
> If the club required the initiate to stand on a stage and have a wank it'd be a bit weird, and probably not the kind of organisation that many of us would care to join, but _immoral_?


boarding school, soggy biscuit................. once you've been involved in that particular game with your class mates I suspect that standing on a stage having a wank with or without a pigs head would seem pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Cameron's lick arse



Ah Urbans resident homophobe in da house


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> You are a terrible worrier on that account! I have seen you deeply concerned about similarly dramatic responses to your posts many times before. Yet you continue to encourage the possibility...
> 
> Could it be that your concerns are *gasp* not entirely genuine?



Well, he's made clear before that he gets pleasure from aggravating people.
To me that speaks of a deeply-rooted lack in his life. Perhaps he's impotent?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

tim said:


> Of course, "people like us" don't go in for stereotyping whole swathes of people like "them", do they?


I suspect the "people like us" regard even the notion of "stereotyping" as dangerously close to "political health correctness and safety gorn maaaaaad".


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kindly stop insinuating other posters are pigfuckers.


What's it to you, pigfucker?

(and that is, to my certain knowledge, the first time I have "insinuated" that anyone's a pigfucker. Get over it)


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2015)

existentialist said:


> What's it to you, pigfucker?
> 
> (and that is, to my certain knowledge, the first time I have "insinuated" that anyone's a pigfucker. Get over it)



The pigs can look after themselves. It's his intimacy with kittens that worries me.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

DOMINIC SANDBROOK: PM's antics have revealed enduring power of class

Surprisingly good article in the mail, obviously written from a right wing perspective but makes some good points


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2015)

> cut-glass cronies.



accents are cut glass not people. also: trigger warning for big pic of thatch

interesting stuff on macmillain and the eton mafia tho


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

free spirit said:


> interesting that this pig's head stuff has meant that almost nothing's been said about the allegations that the prime minister was holding coke fuelled parties at his house after he was married, so not just student high jinx.
> 
> This is after he'd spent years working as a spad for the tory government, including a couple of years as special advisor to the home secretary during John Major's back to basics campaign, and while the tories were pushing through the criminal justice bill.
> 
> The sheer hypocrisy of this stinks far more than the pigs head stuff to me. Tens of thousands of people have been locked up in this country since then for doing the exact same thing as the prime minister was allegedly doing (or for facilitating people to do what he was allegedly doing).



There's been some mention of the allegations about coke parties at _Chez Cameron_.
Unfortunately, most of the mentions have been of Cameron's shock that un-named third parties passed around the marching powder (unknown to him and Samantha, obviously!) at their _soirees_.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/24/o...-minister-did-what-with-a-pigs-head.html?_r=0 

New York Times reports the story


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kindly stop insinuating other posters are pigfuckers.



So, not only are you down on people using the epithet "pig-fucker", you're also keen to police what you believe to be insinuations,as well?

Catch a hold of yourself.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, not only are you down on people using the epithet "pig-fucker", you're also keen to police what you believe to be insinuations,as well?
> 
> Catch a hold of yourself.


In the context of this thread, yes, that is what I believe that was, and yes I will say that I don't like it.

Suitably vague mention of a poster's 'tendencies' meaning that others would avoid talking about this with them. You think that's ok? You're free to say so, of course. As I am that I don't.


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In the context of this thread, yes, that is what I believe that was, and yes I will say that I don't like it.
> 
> Suitably vague mention of a poster's 'tendencies' meaning that others would avoid talking about this with them. You think that's ok? You're free to say so, of course. As I am that I don't.



Hmm, if you're referring to what I think you're referring to, it didn't look anything like an insinuation of pig fucking to me.

But maybe, for the avoidance of doubt, you can repost the offending comment so we can all see what you're on about, otherwise I for one will simply conclude that you're doing your frequent trick of smearing people and their arguments by making allegations and drawing inferrences which are unjustified (and unlike you, I've quoted such things immediately after you've done it, but you seem to rarely have had the stomach to actually defend them)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In the context of this thread, yes, that is what I believe that was, and yes I will say that I don't like it.
> 
> Suitably vague mention of a poster's 'tendencies' meaning that others would avoid talking about this with them. You think that's ok? You're free to say so, of course. As I am that I don't.



You stated last night your reason(s) for disliking and disapproving of the "pig-fucker" epithet. It "triggers" you. Well and good, nothing wrong with that. Expecting others to curb their behaviour or vocabulary on the basis of your dislike (whether you've explained your dislike or not) misses the point of your mention of freedom, surely?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> <snip> To me that speaks of a deeply-rooted lack in his life. Perhaps he's impotent?


No, darling.  He likes to think he's _important._


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2015)

xenon said:


> Automatons, sheeple. ITV watching Sun readers.



Is that what you think of Phil, OU and LBJ?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Ah Urbans resident homophobe in da house



You're the only homophobe on here.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kindly stop insinuating other posters are pigfuckers.



And so the revolution devours its children.


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Is that what you think of Phil, OU and LBJ?


 It's what some seem to think of the public who haven't been frothing at the mouth over this.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You're the only homophobe on here.



CRs reputation as a homophobe has been clearly established on this forum. Please cite explains of where I have used homophobic language or retract that slur.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In the context of this thread, yes, that is what I believe that was, and yes I will say that I don't like it.
> 
> Suitably vague mention of a poster's 'tendencies' meaning that others would avoid talking about this with them. You think that's ok? You're free to say so, of course. As I am that I don't.


Would you like to be a little more specific? Because I think you are in danger of assuming all kinds of things about my thinking on the basis of very sketchy evidence of them.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> CRs reputation as a homophobe has been clearly established on this forum. Please cite explains of where I have used homophobic language or retract that slur.



Only a homophobe would throw around accusations of homophobia as readily as you do.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Only a homophobe would throw around accusations of homophobia as readily as you do.



So you don't have any evidence. So please retract your slur. I don't "throw around" accusations. Casually Red's casual use of homophobic language is well documented on this site.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> So you don't have any evidence. So please retract your slur. I don't "throw around" accusations. Casually Red's casual use of homophobic language is well documented on this site.



I haven't seen him using homophobic language.  I've seen you using it on several occasions.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I haven't seen him using homophobic language.  I've seen you using it on several occasions.



Again, if you have example please quote them or retract that empty slur, you feeble pathetic coward.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> Again, if you have example please quote them or retract that empty slur, you feeble pathetic coward.



Oh Jaysus.  Why do you do this to yourself?



8den said:


> I don't want to get soppy or gay but





8den said:


> (God that sounds gay in retrospect)



Etc etc etc.  There are many, many more.

As I said, you are the only homophobe on here.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Oh Jaysus.  Why do you do this to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you are the only homophobe on here.



Did you check the context there Phil? 

The Quote is from a thread I started over *8 years ago*. And I talking about my *6 month old puppy*.Who was incredibly ill. In fact by the end of the thread we found out he was * slowly dying after he had* *been poisoned. 

You're giving me shit because I'm upset MY PUPPY IS DYING....*

Fucking hell even for Phil thats a new low.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 26, 2015)

Interesting that your most recent example is from 2007, Phil. Couldn't find anything more recent? Or do you believe people incapable of changing over the years?

Desperate stuff from you.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

coley said:


> It certainly will be when the other major manufactures are implicated, esp the American ones, reminds me of the Exxon Valdez rulings compared to BPs deepwater rulings, one rule for American companies and another for the rest of the world.
> Cameron enjoyed a simulated blow job from a deid pigs heid? Can't stand the git, ( Cameron, that is) but who amongst us didn't do something as stupid in our youth?



I did loads of stupid stuff when I was young. Took far too many drugs, had sexual encounters I would live to regret (all of them with live adult humans by the way) and did all kinds of stuff that could have got me arrested. I never fucked a dead pig though. Nobody I know did either.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Interesting that your most recent example is from 2007, Phil. Couldn't find anything more recent? Or do you believe people incapable of changing over the years?
> 
> Desperate stuff from you.



I don't think I've ever used the word "gay" or any other homosexual term as a derogatory term, and I've never accused anyone of being gay as a way of insulting them. That is what I would consider homphobic language, something CR has done frequently. Phil is just being a contrarian because he's an vile, obnoxious prick. 

Oh and Phil, I desperately want to relive those two weeks in 2007 when my puppy was slowly dying so thank you so much for reminding me, you obnoxious heartless little shit stain.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Interesting that your most recent example is from 2007, Phil. Couldn't find anything more recent? Or do you believe people incapable of changing over the years?



Some people can change over the years, it's true.  But not 8den.  His homophobia is deeply ingrained, it is part of his identity now.

And there are many more recent examples too, if I could be bothered looking for them.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Some people can change over the years, it's true.  But not 8den.  His homophobia is deeply ingrained, it is part of his identity now.
> 
> And there are many more recent examples too, if I could be bothered looking for them.


Oh look, a target change.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Some people can change over the years, it's true.  But not 8den.  His homophobia is deeply ingrained, it is part of his identity now.
> 
> And there are many more recent examples too, if I could be bothered looking for them.



So thats a no. Desperate stuff all together. Are you going to apologise for taking a quote from a pet about a dying pet completely out of context or are you going to slink off you disgusting waste of genetic material?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> I don't think I've ever used the word "gay" or any other homosexual term as a derogatory term



But I've just quoted two examples of you doing exactly that.

Are you mad?


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> But I've just quoted two examples of you doing exactly that.
> 
> Are you mad?



I was talking about myself, discussing how upset I was when my dog was dying. And you think that makes me a homophobe?


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

I noticed you skipped pasted the dozens of posts I made on the gay marriage referendum thread where I voice my support for the proposal and how we're working for a yes vote. Convenient there Phil.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> I was talking about myself, discussing how upset I was when my dog was dying. And you think that makes me a homophobe?



Why do you bother to lie, when you're so easily exposed?



8den said:


> I dunno last time I was on mushies I was in a friend's caravan in letrim playing with a tibetian pray bowl *(God that sounds gay in retrospect)* I remember having an intense spiritual awaking where I met god, we spoke for a while, and I just came out of a daze, and said to everyone "Oh I'm sorry I was away for a bit, by the way, God says "hi"".



Look, I'm sorry you're upset.  But if you don't like being exposed as a homophobe, you shouldn't throw around baseless accusations against other posters.  Simple as that really.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Phil. This is desperate pathetic stuff you've been caught out acting like a bigger asshole than usual now fuck off.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

Just something that popped into my head when thinking about all the weird toff drinking stuff - I think a good angle to take with right wingers on the whole burning money in front of the poor thing - given that they don't give a fuck about the poor - would be to point out that they engaged in the treasonous act of burning the image of our royal highness the queen of England.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2015)

I think thats considered low treason so Deportation rather than the block


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was only brought up at my work because I brought it up.
> 
> People I spoke to had heard of it, and one shared some jokes with me. But the general opinion was that it was childish to make much of it.



People at my work thought it childish too - but we didn't think that was a good enough reason to not make it the main topic of jokes and conversation for a week. Because he fucked a pig.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

xenon said:


> TBF I spose I might have Googled to see what the radio news were referring to, had I not seen it mentioned on here then read the DM online. The non web news has been rather circumspect about it.
> 
> Of the people IRL I've talked to about it, no one's been amazingly shocked. Weird Bullingdon boy poshos, the PM fucked a pig LOL. (I know it was a different club but that's the one people have hither too heard of by and large.)  Then conversation's moved on. The pub wasn't buzzing with outrage and seditious fervor.


Yes, the 'conversation' may well have moved on now. But we can take some satisfaction from the fact that the vermin would massively preferred that this tale had remained untold, and that the 'conversation' was far bigger and lasted far longer than team tory would have wished...just for a while they lost control of the news agenda. And what are we left with? The knowledge that nearly everyone in the country (apart from OU's colleagues & Kabbes' 'mates') now knows that Cameron put his cock into a dead pig's head...and every time he now attempts to throw 'mud' at his opponents a good many people will be thinking "yeah, but he didn't....."


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kindly stop insinuating other posters are pigfuckers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Just something that popped into my head when thinking about all the weird toff drinking stuff - I think a good angle to take with right wingers on the whole burning money in front of the poor thing - given that they don't give a fuck about the poor - would be to point out that they engaged in the treasonous act of burning the image of our royal highness the queen of England.



The same as the EDL etc scrawling graffiti all over their beloved national flags.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

Has anyone anything special planned for page 100?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Has anyone anything special planned for page 100?


I was going to violate an ungulate


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

Just to be clear, the only evidence I have seen that either littlebabyjesus or Orang Utan fuck pigs has been circumstantial at best. I want to clarify this so that neither of them misread any of my posts as calling them pig fuckers. They may well not be.


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Just to be clear, the only evidence I have seen that either littlebabyjesus or Orang Utan fuck pigs has been circumstantial at best. I want to clarify this so that neither of them misread any of my posts as calling them pig fuckers. They may well not be.


I thought their position is that there's nothing wrong with fucking pigs - so calling them pigfuckers wouldn't therefore be insulting/annoying/upsetting/offensive ...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2015)

*read back a few pages*


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to violate an ungulate


I've been on the lookout for a tapir all day.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to violate an ungulate


Poetic, it its own way.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Has anyone anything special planned for page 100?


Dunno mate, I'm scratchings me head.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

cesare said:


> I thought their position is that there's nothing wrong with fucking pigs - so calling them pigfuckers wouldn't therefore be insulting/annoying/upsetting/offensive ...



Hadn't thought about it like that 

I'm all about accuracy and fairness in my posting though so at this stage the closest I can come to outright calling them pig fuckers is to say that although the circumstantial evidence is not enough to convict them in the court of spiney it is sufficient to warrant further investigation.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Has anyone anything special planned for page 100?



Cameron's gonna turn up to defend himself then flounce in an amusing self-entitled posho way, shouting over her shoulder and tweeting that we're all pigfuckerphobes and speciesists a la laurie penny.


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Hadn't thought about it like that
> 
> I'm all about accuracy and fairness in my posting though so at this stage the closest I can come to outright calling them pig fuckers is to say that although the circumstantial evidence is not enough to convict them in the court of spiney it is sufficient to warrant further investigation.


Potential pigfuckers?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yes, the 'conversation' may well have moved on now. But we can take some satisfaction from the fact that the vermin would massively preferred that this tale had remained untold, and that the 'conversation' was far bigger and lasted far longer than team tory would have wished...just for a while they lost control of the news agenda. And what are we left with? The knowledge that nearly everyone in the country (apart from OU's colleagues & Kabbes' 'mates') now knows that Cameron put his cock into a dead pig's head...and every time he now attempts to throw 'mud' at his opponents a good many people will be thinking "yeah, but he didn't....."


Why have you put inverted commas around my mates?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Hadn't thought about it like that
> 
> I'm all about accuracy and fairness in my posting though so at this stage the closest I can come to outright calling them pig fuckers is to say that although the circumstantial evidence is not enough to convict them in the court of spiney it is sufficient to warrant further investigation.



Excellent.  

Now we have 8den convicted of homophobia, and OU/LBJ on trial for bestiality, on a thread that began with everyone joyfully attacking Cameron.  Thermidor innit.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, this seems to all have taken a nasty turn. Which is saying something seeing as it started out talking about someone fucking a pig.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Why have you put inverted commas around my mates?


If they're real to you, then they are real...in a way.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Dunno mate, I'm scratchings me head.



You could get a pig to do it?


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Now we have 8den convicted of homophobia, and OU/LBJ on trial for bestiality, on a thread that began with everyone joyfully attacking Cameron.  Thermidor innit.


Only you have convicted 8den of homophobia.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> So you don't have any evidence. So please retract your slur. I don't "throw around" accusations. Casually Red's casual use of homophobic language is well documented on this site.


Don't rise to Dwyer, you big div.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

cesare said:


> Only you have convicted 8den of homophobia.



He convicted himself.  Just after accusing others _of the very same vice._

I don't think I've ever seen anyone so effectively hoist by his own petard.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

cesare said:


> Potential pigfuckers?



Under the right circumstances who isn't?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Well, this seems to all have taken a nasty turn. Which is saying something seeing as it started out talking about someone fucking a pig.


What? A load of cultural Marxists discussing a topic of moral relativism...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Now we have 8den convicted of homophobia, and OU/LBJ on trial for bestiality, on a thread that began with everyone joyfully attacking Cameron.  Thermidor innit.



It's not _that _good yet. I for one am working on it though.

Is it still bestiality if the pig is dead? Or do you have evidence of live pig fucking that the rest of us have not seen?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If they're real to you, then they are real...in a way.


You think I made up it up?  Why?  What a mundane thing to make up.  It didn't even prove any point I had been making.

Still, you believe what you want to believe.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> It's not _that _good yet. I for one am working on it though.



You aspire to the role of the little Corsican?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Thermidor innit.


 As far as I know we haven't had a proposed sexual adventure with an anthropod. Maybe _that _will be the page 100 theme.


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Under the right circumstances who isn't?


I'm not sure I want to spend too much time thinking about what the "right circumstances" could consist of


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> You think I made up it up?  Why?  What a mundane thing to make up.  It didn't even prove any point I had been making.
> 
> Still, you believe what you want to believe.


I was pulling your pisser.
 Geddit?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I was pulling your pisser.
> Geddit?


Okay then.  Good stuff.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You aspire to the role of the little Corsican?



Fuck, got mixed up between thermidor and the terror 

Happens to us all


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fuck, got mixed up between thermidor and the terror
> 
> Happens to us all


I imagine thermidor and terror are pretty much intertwined for lobsters.


----------



## JHE (Sep 26, 2015)

On the question of the importance of the story about Cameron's willy and a dead pig...

I can see one way in which it could end up having some political effect - and it's independent of whether the story is true or (as I suspect) made up.  Cameron is going to be the enemy of whoever he thinks put this weird bit of gossip in circulation.  Obviously Ashcroft and his co-author Isabel Oakeshott are unlikely to be invited round to No 10 for drinks and roast pork, but unless they have lied through their teeth about this, there is some Tory who gave them the story and whoever Cameron thinks it is will pay some sort of price.  If that's someone who aspires to lead the Tory Party (BJ has got to be a suspect), that person will have Cameron absolutely determined to stop him.  On the other hand, if it's someone in the government, that person can expect to be out of a job soon enough and if it's someone else, that person can expect at the very least not to benefit from government patronage.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Well, this seems to all have taken a nasty turn. Which is saying something seeing as it started out talking about David Cameron fucking a pig.



fify


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

cesare said:


> I imagine thermidor and terror are pretty much intertwined for lobsters.



Pigs remain silent on the matter though. Possibly because they've got Cameron's cock in their mouths.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

JHE said:


> On the question of the importance of the story about Cameron's willy and a dead pig...
> 
> I can see one way in which it could end up having some political effect - and it's independent of whether the story is true or (as I suspect) made up.  Cameron is going to be the enemy of whoever he thinks put this weird bit of gossip in circulation.  Obviously Ashcroft and his co-author Isabel Oakeshott are unlikely to be invited round to No 10 for drinks and roast pork, but unless they have lied through their teeth about this, there is some Tory who gave them the story and whoever Cameron thinks it is will pay some sort of price.  It that's someone who aspires to lead the Tory Party (BJ has got to be a suspect), that person will have Cameron absolutely determined to stop him.  On the other hand, if it's someone in the government, that person can expect to be out of a job soon enough and if it's someone else, that person can expect at the very least not to benefit from government patronage.


Yes, which all makes sense if you see Ashcroft's machinations as part of project Osborne.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> He convicted himself.  Just after accusing others _of the very same vice._
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen anyone so effectively hoist by his own petard.


Then you haven't been paying enough attention. Selectively.


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Why have you put inverted commas around my mates?





kabbes said:


> Why have you put inverted commas around my mates?


 I didn't notice that  FWIW.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fuck, got mixed up between thermidor and the terror



The terror was pages 51-82.  We're well into the reaction now.  8den was Marat.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2015)

Does this thread end with the commune and la semaine sanglante?

Can I be either Frankel or DeLescluze if it does?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> The terror was pages 51-82.  We're well into the reaction now.  8den was Marat.


How did the knitting go?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Does this thread end with the commune and la semaine sanglante?



I was thinking Waterloo.  Pickers as the Iron Duke.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2015)

JHE said:


> On the question of the importance of the story about Cameron's willy and a dead pig...
> 
> I can see one way in which it could end up having some political effect - and it's independent of whether the story is true or (as I suspect) made up.  Cameron is going to be the enemy of whoever he thinks put this weird bit of gossip in circulation.  Obviously Ashcroft and his co-author Isabel Oakeshott are unlikely to be invited round to No 10 for drinks and roast pork, but unless they have lied through their teeth about this, there is some Tory who gave them the story and whoever Cameron thinks it is will pay some sort of price.  If that's someone who aspires to lead the Tory Party (BJ has got to be a suspect), that person will have Cameron absolutely determined to stop him.  On the other hand, if it's someone in the government, that person can expect to be out of a job soon enough and if it's someone else, that person can expect at the very least not to benefit from government patronage.



There are two - the tory mp who told ashcroft and the guy with the photo


----------



## Coolfonz (Sep 26, 2015)

Somehow reminds me of an Adam and the Ants gig.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Has anyone anything special planned for page 100?



The rate at which it's moving along now, the big celebration will be at quarter past seven on Monday morning.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The rate at which it's moving along now, the big celebration will be at quarter past seven on Monday morning.


Peak Deadpigsheadfucker has been reached.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Peak Deadpigsheadfucker has been reached.



Fingers crossed the Sunday papers will have further revelations of inter-pork action...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Fingers crossed the Sunday papers will have further revelations of inter-pork action...


I thought that the Mail's serialisation finished on friday?


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I thought that the Mail's serialisation finished on friday?



Then the other rags should dig something up!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Then the other rags should dig something up!


I understand a number of woodland creatures are speaking to their agents.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I understand a number of woodland creatures are speaking to their agents.



Perhaps the reasons for the badger cull were even more sinister than we thought...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

8den said:


> So thats a no. Desperate stuff all together. Are you going to apologise for taking a quote from a pet about a dying pet completely out of context or are you going to slink off you disgusting waste of genetic material?



You reacting in an annoyed or angry manner gives him a boner. Laugh him off or ignore him, is my recommendation.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Perhaps the reasons for the badger cull were even more sinister than we thought...


Same principle as the murder of the innocents - kill 'em all to get the one who might cause trouble?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to violate an ungulate



Orally, or otherwise?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Orally, or otherwise?


By enrolling it in the Tory party.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> By enrolling it in the Tory party.



That's fucking despicable!


----------



## JHE (Sep 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I understand a number of woodland creatures are speaking to their agents.



It gets worse and worse. You think innocent Anarchists are going to be dragged into the scandal, just because of some possible youthful indiscretions?







Sources close to Badger deny that he has ever had any intimate encounter with Tory appendages.

Mole has gone into hiding.  Vole is lying low.  Weasel is speaking off the record, blaming various ferrets and stoats.

The possible involvement of Pooh doesn't even Bear thinking about.  As ever, Eeyore expects the worst.  Apparently, someone has a photo showing he's hung like a donkey.


----------



## tim (Sep 27, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Perhaps the reasons for the badger cull were even more sinister than we thought...



There's nothing better than genuine badger for lathering up the old pubic forest prior close shave.







With you ivory cut throat razor


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 27, 2015)

It's over the hours since anyone posted on this thread. We'll never get to 100 pages that way. 

Cameron fucked a dead pig.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 27, 2015)

This will not go down well in the political history of the united kingdom. Spamooron should be given the chop.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Dunno about the chop, but he'll certainly take some ribbing for this!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2015)

8den said:


> So thats a no. Desperate stuff all together. Are you going to apologise for taking a quote from a pet about a dying pet completely out of context or are you going to slink off you disgusting waste of genetic material?


you'd have thought dwyer would do it better, being oxford educated before attending a prestigious university in the united states for not one but two research degrees.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd have thought dwyer would do it better, being oxford educated before attending a prestigious university in the united states for not one but two research degrees.


What's his subject area?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> What's his subject area?


he's been known to write on ideology but his specialist area as you'd expect usury.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he's been known to write on ideology but his specialist area as you'd expect usury.


'Politics', then?


----------



## little_legs (Sep 27, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> It's over the hours since anyone posted on this thread. We'll never get to 100 pages that way.
> 
> Cameron fucked a dead pig.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

little_legs said:


>



Thats fucking horrible


----------



## NoXion (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You reacting in an annoyed or angry manner gives him a boner. Laugh him off or ignore him, is my recommendation.



Telling Dwyer to fuck off is also good.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 27, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Telling Dwyer to fuck off is also good.


I think that it's become such a commonplace thing that it's more conversational than an expression of outrage 

There were floating around, for a while, images saying it - but I seem to recall that the mods got a little unhappy about that, even though some of them were very funny.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

First in on page 100.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Dammit!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> First in on page 100.


no me


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Dammit... again?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm afraid, not you, DotCommunist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

yes me


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Dammit three times!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

ffs


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Um... now?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Did we break Urban?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

Sigh!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ffs


Hurrah.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Sow, we got there with this twisting tail!


----------



## Santino (Sep 27, 2015)

What sort of cunt fucks a pig?


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 27, 2015)

Id imagine quite a few policitians/celebs have had similar garish pleasures in the name of hazing...just hasn't been found out.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 27, 2015)

sovereignb said:


> Id imagine quite a few policitians/celebs have had similar garish pleasures in the name of hazing...just hasn't been found out.


Yet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

extra dry said:


> This will not go down well in the political history of the united kingdom. Spamooron should be given the chop.



Pork or mutton?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> 'Politics', then?



Nope,17th-century English lit was his original thing.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nope,17th-century English lit was his original thing.


Oh, EngLit, eh? 
Would it be fair to say that someone reading that subject @ Awkxfud *might *have been attracted to a society taking its name from an historical character dramatically portrayed by Marlowe?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

I asked my grandma, a right wing UKIP voter, what she thought of it today and she said that Ashcroft and the Tory MP who told him the story should both be deported and banned from the country, but that Cameron was an 'idiot and a pervert' and that it was 'the worst bit of gossip she'd heard in a long time', and 'how can anyone think about David Cameron any more without sniggering'


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

She doesnt think Ashcroft should be able to show his face in the party any more though


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> She doesnt think Ashcroft should be able to show his face in the party any more though


Maybe he should be forced to wear a pig mask in public?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

those old cold blue monsters will be fist bumping him all round. Even if they don't like Ashcroft the likes of the '22 comittee are just the sorts to appreciate a flawless character assasination on its own terms


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2015)

Fucking hell. Page 100. Almost missed it.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## little_legs (Sep 27, 2015)

Did anyone listen to BBC 4 Profile on Saturday? Ashcroft was the subject of the program, so as per usual, they contacted people who know him. In the first minute of the program they had a guy from Belize saying 'Oh, yes, I am aware of the book, I read about it on Facebook, it documents that David Cameron sexually assaulted a dead pig.'


----------



## Wilf (Sep 27, 2015)

If you think about it as a marathon, it's not a case of _starting _page 100, it's a case of _completing _page 100. Getting over the line.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 27, 2015)

Damn! 

Dorando Pietri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2015)

A pub on the Royal Mile in Edinburgh


----------



## nogojones (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I asked my grandma, a right wing UKIP voter, what she thought of it today and she said that Ashcroft and the Tory MP who told him the story should both be deported and banned from the country, but that Cameron was an 'idiot and a pervert' and that it was 'the worst bit of gossip she'd heard in a long time', and 'how can anyone think about David Cameron any more without sniggering'


 I think that's a result


----------



## Mation (Sep 27, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Fucking hell. Page 100. Almost missed it.
> 
> View attachment 77271


#baconfreude keeps on giving


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2015)

Mation said:


> #baconfreude keeps on giving



Need a serious bunfight igniting to keep up the stamina here...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2015)

From FB:
 
(in East London tonight supposedly)


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> From FB:
> View attachment 77281
> (in East London tonight supposedly)


Last night.
Shoreditch.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2015)

Cameron issues weak as piss denial

David Cameron publicly denies Lord Ashcroft allegation for first time  - Guardian



> The prime minister said everybody could see straight through the book published by Ashcroft, and confirmed he was disputing the specific allegation that he put a private part of his anatomy in a dead pig’s mouth at an event of the Piers Gaveston Society when he was a student.





> The hunt is now on for the Tory MP – an Oxford University contemporary of Cameron – who claimed to the authors of the biography that he had seen photographic evidence of the pig incident.



David Cameron denies pig initiation ceremony claims - Telegraph



> Conservative whips have reportedly begun an investigation into the unnamed Tory MP who was at Oxford with Mr Cameron and said to be behind the claims.





> Mark Field, the Tory MP for the Cities of London and Westminster, issued a strenuous denial he was behind the story after accusations made by senior figures appeared in the Sunday newspapers.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

> Asked about his feelings towards Ashcroft and the pig allegation, Cameron said: “Everyone can see why the book was written and everyone can see straight through it. As for the specific issue raised, a very specific denial was made a week ago and I’ve nothing to add to that.”



He obviously did it then


----------



## J Ed (Sep 27, 2015)

he fucked a pig and he liked it, he hoped that Ashcroft didn't mind it


----------



## 8den (Sep 27, 2015)

A week of waiting for worse allegations and worrying the photo would leak and now he's denying it. Someone's telling Porkies.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 27, 2015)

Hopefully the denials will bring it all back up for a second round


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope there is a photo. If he didnt do it why did he go into hiding for a week?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

'A very specific denial was made a week ago' 

Thats not the same as claiming he didnt do it!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 27, 2015)

If he's only denying it now they must have had confirmation that the pic or the holder has been sat on


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope Ashcroft made a copy of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

'lets make the sonofabitch deny it'

objective achieved by ashcroft. You have to wonder at the sheer hubris and arrogance of such a billionaire lord though. I just don't understand the psyche of such people. You are filthy, filthy rich. Why not just enjoy you massive wealth? 

Why be so driven by a base lust for power and control you'd stab your own team mate in the back cos he didn't give you a cabinet position?

There is something truly sick in the minds of these people, they desire power for the opportunity it affords to be ubermensch. No wonder most of them were all for that funny little austrian untill he threatened the empiah


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

David Cameron tried to halt 'PigGate' book and begged sources not to squeal


----------



## little_legs (Sep 27, 2015)

If I was DC's chief of staff, I'd want the story to be dead and buried before the start of the Tory conference on Oct 4.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

Its never gonna happen though. Thats next weekend.

He 'should' have just ignored it. Issuing a strangely worded denial a week later after being in hiding for a week is even dodgier than saying nothing imo.


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> David Cameron tried to halt 'PigGate' book and begged sources not to squeal



Ashcroft* has given an interview to the _Mirror_? Bitter, much?


* Examples of "friend of Lord X" not meaning "Lord X, shyly" welcome.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

Interesting that, 6 days on, Cameron feels the need to _dignify _the claim that he fucked a dead pig's head.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

If there was a rumour about you fucking a pig which WASNT true would you a) laugh it off b) ignore it and hope everyone forgets c) go into hiding for ages and then issue a very oddly worded statement about it?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Interesting that, 6 days on, Cameron feels the need to _dignify _the claim that he fucked a dead pig's head.



Has anyone done the pignify pun yet?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)

'As for the specific issue raised, a very specific denial was issued a week ago and I have nothing to add to that' 

Is a very odd way of saying that you didnt have sex with a pig.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> If there was a rumour about you fucking a pig which WASNT true would you a) laugh it off b) ignore it and hope everyone forgets c) go into hiding for ages and then issue a very oddly worded statement about it?



I'd be all 'Yeah I rode that pigs mouth! and I'd do it again for the lolz. I'm rearing a Little Lord Ashcroft piglet right now and cannot wait to go to town on its severed head- yeah fucking well quote me on it you slags'

which is why I don't get to hold public office.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2015)

pfft boris managed to become mayor


don't sell yourself short


----------



## little_legs (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Its never gonna happen though. Thats next weekend.
> 
> He 'should' have just ignored it. Issuing a strangely worded denial a week later after being in hiding for a week is even dodgier than saying nothing imo.



Yep. It looks like they are desperate to kill the story. 

I am curios if John Oliver will mention the piggate tonight on his Last Week Tonight show. This story is perfect for Comedy Central.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2015)

That useless cunt James Delingpole offers a few words on the code of ethics amongst journalists and Tories.

Sorry to have grassed on you, PM. But it didn’t half liven up the week - Sunday Times (paywalled)



Spoiler: Text of Article



Cameron’s courtiers and cronies have left James Delingpole in no doubt they see his revelation about drug use at Oxford as a gross betrayal. Another name for it is journalism

James Delingpole Published: 27 September 2015

If Dave Cameron and I had ever done class-As together, would I have spilt the beans? Never. (Too damaging.) If Dave told me something “strictly off the record”, would I ever squeal? Nope. (Journalistic ethics.) If the 19-year-old undergraduate Dave and I had smoked weed together while listening to Supertramp’s Crime of the Century at Oxford, would I have grassed?

Well you know the answer to the last one. It was all over the papers last week. And the question one or two people have asked me — BBC reporters mainly, but also the odd friend of Dave (of which more in a moment) — has been: “Why?”

The short answer is very simple. Someone asked. When Isabel Oakeshott wondered whether I’d be up for helping with the new biography of the prime minister that she was co-writing, I thought: “Yeah. Why not?” And when I mentioned the Supertramp and spliff stuff and told her she was free to use it, it scarcely crossed my mind that there would be any fallout. How big a deal could it possibly be that a politician, however eminent, had smoked weed 30 years ago?

Even after all the fuss, I still believe this to be so. Marijuana is being decriminalised across the world. Quite soon we’ll find the idea that puffing on a reefer was ever a criminal act about as barmy and illiberal as the notion that, not so long ago, a man could be imprisoned for sleeping with another man. But we haven’t reached that stage yet, so I suppose, yes, I did have to seize my moment while the issue was still mildly titillating.

By outing the PM as a closet stoner I was doing the equivalent, if you like, of what Kenneth Tynan did when he was the first man on television to say “f***”.

Really, though, what is the worst that could happen as a result of this non-scandal scandal — Barack Obama cracking a few Cheech and Chong jokes next time they meet for one of their hamburger and baseball love-ins? Angela Merkel teasing him about preferring Supertramp to Kraftwerk? Dave looking a hypocrite if ever again he votes against the decriminalisation of cannabis?

Was this naive, irresponsible and impulsive of me? Well, of course. That’s why I chose to be a journalist rather than, say, a diplomat or a senior civil servant or a lawyer. The whole point of being a hack is — or should be, I believe — that you never grow up. You spend your whole life in a state of arrested adolescence, forever the cheeky fifth-former at the back of the bus, waving for attention, gurning for easy laughs and flicking two fingers at authority.

Yes, I suppose I could have saved my toke’n’tell revelation for my autobiography. But I’m not writing an autobiography at the moment and by the time I do no one will care what Dave Cameron got up to at Oxford because he’ll be yesterday’s man. He almost is already, in fact, having announced that he intends to step down as prime minister before the next election. Another reason why my indiscretion cannot possibly harm his career.

And I do have a conscience in these matters. Some years ago I was all set to write a cover story for this newspaper about my Oxford memories of Dave when I began to have second thoughts. Back then Dave was at a much more sensitive stage of his political career and it seemed to me unfair to jeopardise it with ill-timed personal revelations.

When I changed my mind, the editor was so furious that he banned me from writing for the paper. For a jobbing freelance journalist this was a costly punishment. But I didn’t regret my decision, buoyed as I was by the thought that I had done the morally right thing.

There was another factor too in my decision not to publish first time round: it was the advice I was given by various friends of Dave.

When you’ve been at Oxford with the prime minister, you end up, as you can imagine, having quite a few mates in common. None of them issued threats; none of them told me what to do. They simply suggested ever so gently that while there might be certain benefits to writing an attention-grabbing article about the prime minister in The Sunday Times, there might also be consequences that I would come to regret.

Only now that I’ve broken the omerta am I beginning to understand what they meant. One of them sent me an email casually referring to me as Judas. Another tweeted a quote from me — “No hard feelings, Dave, I hope” — with the comment: “I don’t think that’s going to cut any ice, somehow.” Yet another subjected me to a weird passive- aggressive telephone interrogation, full of sympathetic sighs as if in sorrow that I had permanently blighted my career.

Now here’s a thing. Each one of those paragons stands to gain from their associations with the Cameron project, in at least one case, possibly, with a peerage. And while I perfectly well understand their touching displays of loyalty to their sponsor, I’m not sure they’re really in a position to deliver moral lectures.

I’m a journalist, not a courtier; my job is to tell stories, not to squish them. The same goes in spades for the tenacious and fearless Oakeshott, whose monstering by Cameron loyalists such as his Twitter-obsessed Madame Defarge Louise Mensch I find utterly despicable.

I helped Oakeshott because she’s a kindred spirit. I never asked for or expected any money. (Although she did subsequently pay me for the use of a photograph.) I did it because if everyone kept shtoom all the time about every interesting piece of gossip — that wretched omerta that the Cameron set so fetishise for all the world as if they’d been at Bletchley Park — then writers would have no material and the world would be a much duller place.

When people actually read Oakeshott’s book they’ll discover it’s not just well researched but also much fairer and better written than the sensationalised tabloid extracts. That stuff you read about it being Lord Ashcroft’s revenge porn is largely media spin.

It makes you wonder who’d want to be a journalist. Most of my contemporaries, very wisely, have found themselves a more respectable way of earning a living. Some put on exquisite suits and go into corporate PR; some become politicians — in Michael Gove’s and Boris Johnson’s case very good ones too; and some end up working for the government in quangos or advisory units.

In order to do these things, however, you have to suppress all those personal qualities that first drew you to be a journalist: your curiosity, your puckishness, your urge to get to the truth of the matter at whatever cost, and perhaps above all your independence.

We all love to kid ourselves that we’re free spirits, slave to no one. But the older we grow, the more tragically compromised we become as it dawns on us that the only way to get on is to ingratiate ourselves with whoever it is that holds the reins of power. Also, it’s wonderful to feel part of an inner circle, close to the movers and shakers, privy to the gossip.

I’ve watched with a mix of fascination and horror as my contemporaries have trimmed their principles, adjusted their personalities and killed their spirits in order to benefit from the new Cameroon order. It was the same, I’m sure, in the Blair era and before that in the Thatcher era. In fact I’m sure it has been going on since time immemorial: if you’re not in the court — the Cotswold Set, as it’s now called — then you might as well not exist.

How must it have been, I used to wonder, to have lived in a time when your entire wellbeing was dependent on royal favour? I’m thinking, for example, of the occasion when, allegedly, the Earl of Oxford felt so mortified at having accidentally farted while bowing to the queen that he voluntarily exiled himself to France for seven years. (“My lord,” Elizabeth said generously on his return, “I had forgot the fart.”)

Well now I know. It’s not because of any genuine harm I’ve done to Cameron that I’m being condemned by his circle. It’s because I’ve committed the one crime that loyal courtiers are required to abhor above all else: lèse majesté.





> We all love to kid ourselves that we’re free spirits, slave to no one. But the older we grow, the more tragically compromised we become as it dawns on us that the only way to get on is to ingratiate ourselves with whoever it is that holds the reins of power. Also, it’s wonderful to feel part of an inner circle, close to the movers and shakers, privy to the gossip.





> I’ve watched with a mix of fascination and horror as my contemporaries have trimmed their principles, adjusted their personalities and killed their spirits in order to benefit from the new Cameroon order. It was the same, I’m sure, in the Blair era and before that in the Thatcher era. In fact I’m sure it has been going on since time immemorial: if you’re not in the court — the Cotswold Set, as it’s now called — then you might as well not exist.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2015)

little_legs said:


> Yep. It looks like they are desperate to kill the story.
> 
> I am curios if John Oliver will mention the piggate tonight on his Last Week Tonight show. This story is perfect for Comedy Central.


Curious and inept news management, then...the story was dead on its feet...(even Urban was only chuntering on for the big 100)...now by _dignifying _the story with a comment/denial he's re-ignited interest.

Cameron has just called one of his MPs a three-time liar, and said that one of his peers has repeated that lie.


----------



## JimW (Sep 27, 2015)

One of Cameron's spads must have told him the thread was struggling to reach 100 pages but we got there without his late denial anyway. What a useless pig-fucker.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> 'As for the specific issue raised, a very specific denial was issued a week ago and I have nothing to add to that'
> 
> Is a very odd way of saying that you didnt have sex with a pig.



And in fact no 'specific denial was issued' only off the record statements by 'friends of the Prime Minister'.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2015)

Everyone was on the verge of forgetting about it too! Well sort of


----------



## laptop (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> David Cameron tried to halt 'PigGate' book and begged sources not to squeal


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Everyone was on the verge of forgetting about it too! Well sort of


It is bizarre; the compliant media had put the story to bed last Tuesday...now Davy boy puts his pig fuckery back on the front page. Seriously ill-advised.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Curious and inept news management, then...the story was dead on its feet...(even Urban was only chuntering on for the big 100)...now by _dignifying _the story with a comment/denial he's re-ignited interest.
> 
> Cameron has just called one of his MPs a three-time liar, and said that one of his peers has repeated that lie.



downing street was hoping that it'd be like some urbs here have said, oh please, it's a non-story, there is nothing in it.

who did he call a 3-time liar?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2015)

And what about the other,more serious allegations? Not a word about those


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

little_legs said:


> who did he call a 3-time liar?


we don't know, do we?


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> we don't know, do we?



Right, I'd better read the stuff in those links.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> And what about the other,more serious allegations? Not a word about those



Maybe the pig fucking is just a convenient decoy device. I can see it now: for the next 5 years, every time something goes tits up in government, or any time a scandal threatens to destabilise things, Dave will just bring up the pig sex. "Yes, yes, I know we've entered another recession and everything but what about that time I stuck my winky in a pigs head?"


----------



## laptop (Sep 28, 2015)

James Delingpole said:
			
		

> I’ve watched with a mix of fascination and horror as my contemporaries have trimmed their principles, adjusted their personalities and killed their spirits in order to benefit from the new Cameroon order.



A suggestion Delingpole's been cast into the outer darkness, too. Nothing to do with his columns - especially those failing to deal with climate change - mark him as being certifiable. Oh no.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 28, 2015)

Cameron’s five-year legacy: has he finished what Thatcher started? | Polly Toynbee and David Walker
The man is depraved.
Edit:- He fucks his own kind.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> And what about the other,more serious allegations? Not a word about those



My guess is that those allegations will be picked up when the book is published. For now the pig story takes care of the public interest in the book and the book sales, it's a marketing ploy.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> Cameron’s five-year legacy: has he finished what Thatcher started? | Polly Toynbee and David Walker
> The man is depraved.
> Edit:- He fucks his own kind.



He is a stooge for capital.  Don't big him up - there are millions like him out there.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

Also, I am looking forward to Sas' contribution to this thread, 102 pages and not a peep.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> Edit:- He fucks his own kind.


I trust you mean members of the ruling class. No reason to insult pigs.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 28, 2015)

Just think, 1 week ago we didn't know that our porcine comrades were getting their mouths tainted by prime ministerial genitalia. Poor piggies.


----------



## JimW (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> And what about the other,more serious allegations? Not a word about those


Not a sausage, as it were.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2015)

Id love a pig one day. A live one that is though. Isnt this one sweet? Makes what he did even worse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 28, 2015)

That Snatch clip makes me wish that Camerot's pig were alive.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Cameron's lick arse





8den said:


> Ah Urbans resident homophobe in da house



You are the second person (recently) to suggest that the term 'lick-arse' is homophobic. You can't just pull this stuff out of thin air.

I have been familiar with the term for decades and AFAICR it has _always_ been a term that refers to the recipient being considered a toady, a teacher's pet. It contains no implication of sexual act nor sexual orientation.

arse-licking - definition of arse-licking in English from the Oxford dictionary
The action or practice of behaving obsequiously in order to gain favour:

Your quoting CR's use of it as evidence of 'homophobia' puts you in some _very_ strange company. Very strange indeed.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

LiamO said:


> You are the second person (recently) to suggest that the term 'lick-arse' is homophobic. You can't just pull this stuff out of thin air.
> 
> I have been familiar with the term for decades and AFAICR it has _always_ been a term that refers to the recipient being considered a toady, a teacher's pet. It contains no implication of sexual act nor sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


see also 'bum-licky' , 'brown-noser' etc.
Patently absurd to conflate with (exclusively) homosexual analingus.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2015)

Cameron 'too busy' to take legal action over claims of debauchery

Translation: 'There is a strong possibility of other very unsavoury stuff coming out if this is pursued through the courts'


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Cameron 'too busy' to take legal action over claims of debauchery
> 
> Translation: 'The is a strong possibility of other very unsavoury stuff coming out if this is pursued through the courts'


Great journalism; there is no reference in the copy to the substance of the title.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Great journalism; there is no reference in the copy to the substance of the title.


Hmm well just for clarity, in the Mirror piece about this they attribute that comment to an interview on Sky News.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> see also 'bum-licky' , 'brown-noser' etc.
> Patently absurd to conflate with (exclusively) homosexual analingus.



On the other hand... if someone (other than a semi-literate teenager) was to use the phrase "I don't want to get soppy or gay but" or even "(God that sounds gay in retrospect)"...


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

from that Mirror link 

Read more: David Cameron tried to halt 'PigGate' book and begged authors' sources not to squeal


----------



## extra dry (Sep 28, 2015)

I heard on a 'richard herring Lester square pod cast' that camaroon and his friends burned a £50 note in front of a tramp.


----------



## Santino (Sep 28, 2015)

Lester Square - he was a great trombonist in his day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> 'A very specific denial was made a week ago'
> 
> Thats not the same as claiming he didnt do it!


It's a suspiciously specific denial. My bet is that he shagged a pig's head at another event, not Piers Gavescon. Something like that.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 28, 2015)

LiamO said:


> from that Mirror link
> 
> Read more: David Cameron tried to halt 'PigGate' book and begged authors' sources not to squeal



from that link-



> Lord Ashcroft does not expect to get a Christmas card from Cameron this year.


----------



## JimW (Sep 28, 2015)

Santino said:


> Lester Square - he was a great trombonist in his day.


Collaboration with Ruddy Yurts?


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

Piggate was 2nd main headline (after the Pope's visit) on the Last Week Tonight


----------



## Zabo (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting take by the Fail.

PM breaks silence on pig claims to deny it ever happened

They are not going to let this die are they?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

wrighty needs a shave there


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Interesting take by the Fail.
> 
> PM breaks silence on pig claims to deny it ever happened
> 
> They are not going to let this die are they?


 
I guess they've been scrabbling around all week to see if they can find someone who ever saw any pictures, and figure this is the best calculated risk to take.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2015)

I really hope that photo turns up.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2015)

PM pictured with blood-shot eyes after week of sordid revelations


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

haggard is such a great word


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> 'A very specific denial was made a week ago'
> 
> Thats not the same as claiming he didnt do it!


If I was denying something like that, I wouldn't need to be so specific. 

"I have never put my Willie into any part of a non-human animal, alive or dead". There you go.


----------



## Arthur Cravan (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> haggard is such a great word





> 8. “Or is it because I can imagine so well the rest of the colorful classroom around my dolorous and hazy darling: Grace and her ripe pimples; Ginny and her lagging leg; Gordon, the haggard masturbator; Duncan, the foul-smelling clown; nail-biting Agnes; Viola, of the blackheads and the bouncing bust; pretty Rosaline; dark Mary Rose; adorable Stella, who has let strangers touch her; Ralph, who bullies and steals; Irving, for whom I am sorry.” _(Nabokov, Vladimir: Lolita, [53]) _


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> haggard is such a great word



Some great songs too


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> PM pictured with blood-shot eyes after week of sordid revelations



He's not been getting much sleep on the sofa, I guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> He's not been getting much sleep on the sofa, I guess


rumours the prime minister had a love piglet are being denied by number ten.


----------



## andysays (Sep 28, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Some great songs too




Is that from the same session where they did a version of _Stand By Your Ham_?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> wrighty needs a shave there



He's been cultivating the beard ever since he started to get a turkey neck.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> PM pictured with blood-shot eyes after week of sordid revelations



How the Fail must be praying for him to get a stye...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's been cultivating the beard ever since he started to get a turkey neck.


attempting to daub his wattles in hair eh


----------



## Zabo (Sep 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> 'A very specific denial was made a week ago'. Thats not the same as claiming he didnt do it!



Good call.

""It might still be unclear whether the allegations are true, but what is clear is that the PM has categorically not denied the incident, despite what he says.

You nearly had us there, Dave."

Has Cameron actually denied Pig Gate? | News | LondonlovesBusiness.com


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

JimW said:


> Collaboration with Ruddy Yurts?


Yurts could sink low, but not _that_ low.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

8ball said:


> I guess they've been scrabbling around all week to see if they can find someone who ever saw any pictures, and figure this is the best calculated risk to take.


Exactly this. Some SPAD has decided that, if the picture hasn't emerged in a week, it probably doesn't exist.

It would be the most appallingly delicious turn of events if it did now appear, though it would almost certainly result in Trutheresque levels of speculation about its genuineness...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Exactly this. Some SPAD has decided that, if the picture hasn't emerged in a week, it probably doesn't exist.
> 
> It would be the most appallingly delicious turn of events if it did now appear, though it would almost certainly result in Trutheresque levels of speculation about its genuineness...


we possess the preliminary sketches


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Yurts could sink low, but not _that_ low.


do you not recall his booking to play the 40th birthday party of one m portillo? fortunately yurts was too pissed to perform on the night, but it was a near-run thing.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 28, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> How the Fail must be praying for him to get a stye...


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

LiamO said:


> You are the second person (recently) to suggest that the term 'lick-arse' is homophobic. You can't just pull this stuff out of thin air.
> 
> I have been familiar with the term for decades and AFAICR it has _always_ been a term that refers to the recipient being considered a toady, a teacher's pet. It contains no implication of sexual act nor sexual orientation.
> 
> ...



I never suggested Casually Red was a homophobe because he used the term "lick arse". I called Casually Red a homophobe because of his well documented homophobia on this webforum, for example his opposition to gay marriage.


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

little_legs said:


> Piggate was 2nd main headline (after the Pope's visit) on the Last Week Tonight




#respectfullinterspeciesfacefuck hashtag on Twitter

"what was Cameron trying to join? 4chan?"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> I never suggested Casually Red was a homophobe because he used the term "lick arse". I called Casually Red a homophobe because of his well documented homophobia on this webforum, for example his opposition to gay marriage.


on what grounds does he oppose it?


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

Alot of vague ill defended reasons, such as marriage is between a man and woman, and sure homosexuals have never been oppressed in Ireland anyway.


----------



## Arthur Cravan (Sep 28, 2015)

Why's no one seemingly thus far posited the motion that of all people, Pickman's would be familiar with the idea of sticking his willy into something gross as some sort of initiation ritual - Either when he was in public(K) (sic) school with the chaps in the dorm or maybe in some tawdry incantation inspired by Crowley in some sort of  weird "I'll affect an interest in this trumpet so my own personality might not yet appear so tragically lacking." Or something, I don't know.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> #respectfullinterspeciesfacefuck hashtag on Twitter
> 
> "what was Cameron trying to join? 4chan?"


----------



## Zabo (Sep 28, 2015)

*Kevin Maguire* ‏@Kevin_Maguire  2h2 hours ago
Ashcroft's brought forward publication of Call Me Dave to next Monday, start of the Con conference. It's war!

What's that thing about how long a story will last before it dies? This one has enough legs to win any marathon.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

Arthur Cravan said:


> Why's no one seemingly thus far posited the motion that of all people, Pickman's would be familiar with the idea of sticking his willy into something gross as some sort of initiation ritual - Either when he was in public(K) (sic) school with the chaps in the dorm or maybe in some tawdry incantation inspired by Crowley in some sort of  weird "I'll affect an interest in this trumpet so my own personality might not yet appear so tragically lacking." Or something, I don't know.


Impressive 'local knowledge' from someone who's 'just arrived'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

oh come on he's not even trying to hide it


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> oh come on he's not even trying to hide it


which one is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

Lengel 


brogdale said:


> which one is it?



and he's gone again


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Impressive 'local knowledge' from someone who's 'just arrived'.


No prizes for guessing who it is


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2015)

Snap DC


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2015)

That went well 

Gave himself away blatantly there


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you not recall his booking to play the 40th birthday party of one m portillo? fortunately yurts was too pissed to perform on the night, but it was a near-run thing.


He wasn't pissed, though! I know this, because a (former) friend of mine was in the studio with him that night. Slightly off his face on quaaludes, yes, but perfectly capable. You may recall that this event slightly preceded the departure of his infamous manager, Andreu Stavrapopoulos, who had a somewhat...undiscriminating approach to bookings, considering Yurt's high profile role in left-wing politics, and had booked him for that gig knowing that he'd already refused to perform at Thatcher's 65th in 1990, 3 years earlier - apparently he'd billed Yurts' band as a "Palm Court Trio" for that one, despite there being 8 of them.

So his absence at Portillo's gig was a matter of choice, and his putative presence pure devilment on the part of Stavropopolous. Who, as it turns out, was simply using Yurts as his stooge in his own political game, which seemed to be to book as many Left acts into right-wing events as he could, for whatever reason.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 28, 2015)

Arthur Cravan said:


> Why's no one seemingly thus far posited the motion that of all people, Pickman's would be familiar with the idea of sticking his willy into something gross as some sort of initiation ritual - Either when he was in public(K) (sic) school with the chaps in the dorm or maybe in some tawdry incantation inspired by Crowley in some sort of  weird "I'll affect an interest in this trumpet so my own personality might not yet appear so tragically lacking." Or something, I don't know.


My team of semioticians and code breakers have been pouring through this post all day.  For the moment they have no leads at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah I'd file it with the Sun City allegations and rumours of private gigs for the ayatollahs. Total faery


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

Wilf said:


> My team of semioticians and code breakers have been pouring through this post all day.  For the moment they have no leads at all.


maybe if they trying poring through it instead they may get further: although i suppose it's soaked beyond recognition now


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

Wilf said:


> My team of semioticians and code breakers have been pouring through this post all day.  For the moment they have no leads at all.


I think they could have saved themselves the effort 

Do you think Frances fancies himself as the New Firky?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think they could have saved themselves the effort
> 
> Do you think Frances fancies himself as the New Firky?


frances just fancies himself


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> frances just fancies himself


Shame, though. I thought he was a character, and entertainingly articulate. If it had not been for all the nasty shit he would fling about at random intervals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Shame, though. I thought he was a character, and entertainingly articulate. If it had not been for all the nasty shit he would fling about at random intervals.


i suspect the nasty shit the real man and the genial and vastly entertaining persona merely a mask.


----------



## Flanflinger (Sep 28, 2015)

Dunno if its been mentioned already, but does anyone fear for the safety of the Downing street cat ?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Lengel
> 
> 
> and he's gone again


Very odd behaviour this keep coming back to 'the scene of the crime' and all that; why on earth do folk do that?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Dunno if its been mentioned already, but does anyone fear for the safety of the Downing street cat ?


I think that is an unwarranted slur on the integrity of our Prime Minister. Just because he porks the occasional pork doesn't mean he's undiscriminating when it comes to his interspecies shenanigans: he might have a very definite predilection for congress with charcuterie, and have nothing to do with cats.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Arthur Cravan said:


> Why's no one seemingly thus far posited the motion that of all people, Pickman's would be familiar with the idea of sticking his willy into something gross as some sort of initiation ritual - Either when he was in public(K) (sic) school with the chaps in the dorm or maybe in some tawdry incantation inspired by Crowley in some sort of  weird "I'll affect an interest in this trumpet so my own personality might not yet appear so tragically lacking." Or something, I don't know.



POP.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 28, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Dunno if its been mentioned already, but does anyone fear for the safety of the Downing street cat ?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Very odd behaviour this keep coming back to 'the scene of the crime' and all that; why on earth do folk do that?



to see if they've been missed;
to see what people are saying about them;
to demonstrate to themselves that it was all only just a game anyway, so they'd better keep playing it in case anyone (or they) start thinking it matters that they got booted off;
attention;
hatred towards the nasty, rejecting Urban - "I'll make you pay for this".
something else completely fucked up.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Very odd behaviour this keep coming back to 'the scene of the crime' and all that; why on earth do folk do that?



To take the piss out of Pickers I guess.

Anyway, this presumably clears up the question of whether Frances got a permaban.  Shame.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> to see if they've been missed;
> to see what people are saying about them;
> to demonstrate to themselves that it was all only just a game anyway, so they'd better keep playing it in case anyone (or they) start thinking it matters that they got booted off;
> attention;
> ...


Jesus, how sad.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, how sad.


Well, that's why _I_ would keep coming back, if I got banned. And kept coming back, obvs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> To take the piss out of Pickers I guess.
> 
> Anyway, this presumably clears up the question of whether Frances got a permaban.  Shame.


there was no wether but there was a why. Says have been said on that matter and I lke a roman governer of judea wash my hands of it.

he'll be back


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> POP.


you'll have observed that i have been arguing that putting a penis in a pig's mouth is a vile practice while you have been disrupting the thread - objectively pro-pigfucker.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll have observed that i have been arguing that putting a penis in a pig's mouth is a vile practice while you have been disrupting the thread - objectively pro-pigfucker.



Poor Old Pickers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Poor Old Pickers.


piss off phildwyer


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll have observed that i have been arguing that putting a penis in a pig's mouth is a vile practice while you have been disrupting the thread - objectively pro-pigfucker.


I wonder if there have ever been any Welsh members of the Piers Gaveston society?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I wonder if there have ever been any Welsh members of the Piers Gaveston society?


none that will admit to it apparently


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> To take the piss out of Pickers I guess.
> 
> Anyway, this presumably clears up the question of whether Frances got a permaban.  Shame.


Hopefully he'll be back again, and again, and again. I quite fancy Frankie to take Firky's returner crown. At least he's funny.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I wonder if there have ever been any Welsh members of the Piers Gaveston society?


There was that chubby lad, pot bellied John Thomas


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I wonder if there have ever been any Welsh members of the Piers Gaveston society?



Mae gennym y Gymdeithas Dylan Thomas yn lle hynny, yn llawer mwy o hwyl .


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Mae gennym y Gymdeithas Dylan Thomas yn lle hynny, yn llawer mwy o hwyl .


Google translate has that as...


> As for the specific issue raised, a very specific denial was made a week ago and I’ve nothing to add to that.”


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Hopefully he'll be back again, and again, and again. I quite fancy Frankie to take Firky's returner crown. At least he's funny.


yeh funny peculiar


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> I never suggested Casually Red was a homophobe because he used the term "lick arse". I called Casually Red a homophobe because of his well documented homophobia on this webforum, for example his opposition to gay marriage.



That is grossly implausible - even by your standards.

Yes. You clearly did just that. Plain as day.

You directly (and selectively) quoted this...


Casually Red said:


> Cameron's lick arse



and posted this in response...


8den said:


> Ah Urbans resident homophobe in da house



How much clearer could it be?

At least Casually Red never posted anything as openly homophonic as

"I don't want to get soppy or gay but" or even

"(God that sounds gay in retrospect)"...

like a _certain_ poster did.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh funny peculiar


Nah, I liked him.


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

LiamO were you born this thick or did work at it by smashing your head at a wall repeatedly? 

CR homophobia is well known on this forum and you are taking a comment I made about my dying puppy out of context.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> CR homophobia is well known on this forum and you are taking a comment I made about my dying puppy out of context.


Tbf, the fact that the post was on a thread about your puppy is neither here nor there.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Tbf, the fact that the post was on a thread about your puppy is neither here nor there.



It wasn't about his damn puppy anyway:



8den said:


> dunno last time I was on mushies I was in a friend's caravan in letrim playing with a tibetian pray bowl *(God that sounds gay in retrospect)* I remember having an intense spiritual awaking where I met god.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Tbf, the fact that the post was on a thread about your puppy is neither here nor there.



I'm confused now. Was his puppy gay then? Or is he trying to lay the blame for his homophobic post at the door of the poor dead puppy?


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

Lurdan said:


>



meh, its the joke that came first to everyones lips. I expect better/harsher/more 'did he really fucking say...' from the boyle


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> meh, its the joke that came first to everyones lips. I expect better/harsher/more 'did he really fucking say...' from the boyle


Indeed, it's not particularly great. 

Except, that is, by the standards of the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 28, 2015)

aye, it's a pig's ear.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 28, 2015)

The Trot Rot has started.


----------



## laptop (Sep 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> meh, its the joke that came first to everyones lips. I expect better/harsher/more 'did he really fucking say...' from the boyle



It also needs a credit to Frank Zappa. Though I can't find a source for his version...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2015)

From FB:
 
"Seriously, I shit you not, a pig's head".


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> From FB:
> View attachment 77337
> "Seriously, I shit you not, a pig's head".



Hmmm.... deviancy based humour involving the head of the catholic church?


----------



## Argonia (Sep 29, 2015)

Somebody has missed a trick here. This should have been packaged up as a single with all proceeds going to the RSPCA and PETA and then we could all watch it soar effortlessly to number one (fuelled in part by a po-faced BBC ban no doubt).


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2015)

I am getting the book delivered the day it comes out!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I am getting the book delivered the day it comes out!


see? marketing works. 

you do know that everything in it not serialised in the mail will be dull as ditchwater, i hope.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> see? marketing works.
> 
> you do know that everything in it not serialised in the mail will be dull as ditchwater, i hope.



Well yeah probably but then again it may not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2015)

The fact hes releasing it at the same time as the tory conference is funny as fuck as is dave trying to stop it being published,


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The fact hes releasing it at the same time as the tory conference is funny as fuck as is dave trying to stop it being published,


standard publishing manoeuvre to ensure sales in run-up to xmas


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> standard publishing manoeuvre to ensure sales in run-up to xmas


 
note to self: include reference to senior politician necrophile bestial shenanigans in next sci fi opus...


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

8den said:


> LiamO were you born this thick or did work at it by smashing your head at a wall repeatedly?
> 
> CR homophobia is well known on this forum and you are taking a comment I made about my dying puppy out of context.



8den, you're a crying , dishonest , disingenuous little midle class cunt who's still mightily miffed you were bested in a couple of exchanges over the years , and plainly that rankles deeply with you . And because of that  you've used this thread, as you've previously done with a number of others , to persue you're  ...and youre alone ...online vendetta . For days on end now with posts wholly unrelated and unconnected to the subject matter at hand . I suspect you hope sufficient demonisation and wild misrepresentation might get me banned or something . So if you truly believe the term lick arse/ arse licker is a homophobic insult please go ahead and report it as such to the mods .and see what they make of it .

You pathetic ,barrell scraping, character deficient little arsehole .


----------



## Théoden (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't believe the story, but even if true, I'm finding it difficult to see its relevance.  To my mind, it just reflects a decline in media and public standards - in the past, this sort of thing would never even have been published in the 'serious' press.

(I might be showing my age here.  Cue witty quips about shoe sizes, etc.).


----------



## JimW (Sep 29, 2015)

Théoden said:


> I don't believe the story, but even if true, I'm finding it difficult to see its relevance...


Yeah, whether or not our prime minister engaged in simulated bestiality says nothing at all about the man and his background one way or the other. Come off it.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> 8den, you're a crying , dishonest , disingenuous little midle class cunt who's still mightily miffed you were bested in a couple of exchanges over the years , and plainly that rankles deeply with you . And because of that  you've used this thread, as you've previously done with a number of others , to persue you're  ...and youre alone ...online vendetta . For days on end now with posts wholly unrelated and unconnected to the subject matter at hand . I suspect you hope sufficient demonisation and wild misrepresentation might get me banned or something . So if you truly believe the term lick arse/ arse licker is a homophobic insult please go ahead and report it as such to the mods .and see what they make of it .
> 
> You pathetic ,barrell scraping, character deficient little arsehole .


How are the charm school classes going, CR?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

LiamO said:


> I'm confused now. Was his puppy gay then? Or is he trying to lay the blame for his homophobic post at the door of the poor dead puppy?



Did he fuck his dead puppy ? If not i for one fail to see how his puppy is relevant to this thread . He plainly used the term " gay " as an insult , a pejorative . That meant soppy and effete . Something I've definitely never done here .

So I can now add the words "homophobic hypocrite " to my string of insults when criticising the whinging little git .

Btw did the cool kids who habitually add likes to his posts making unfounded allegations against myself " like " his " gay " post I wonder ? Or are they hypocritical little gits too ?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Tbf, the fact that the post was on a thread about your puppy is neither here nor there.



Not unless he fucked it after it died .

Might 8den consider that a  bit " gay " though ? Hard to know where he stands on these issues. A veritable _will o the wisp_ it seems


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

8den said:


> So you don't have any evidence. So please retract your slur. I don't "throw around" accusations. Casually Red's casual use of homophobic language is well documented on this site.



It's been categorically proven you do . By quoting your own vile , homophobic post .

Hoist by your own petard .

Bwahahahah


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Interesting that your most recent example is from 2007, Phil. Couldn't find anything more recent? Or do you believe people incapable of changing over the years?
> 
> Desperate stuff from you.



I see . You're defending him on the basis he no longer uses anti homosexual hate speech . Like nick griffin ?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

8den said:


> I was talking about myself, discussing how upset I was when my dog was dying. And you think that makes me a homophobe?



You were without doubt using the word " gay " as an insult . The context is wholly irrelevant .

A man with a shred of character would simply fess up , apologise for an indiscretion and any offence it may have caused and promise never todo it again . Instead, again displaying you're innate lack of character, you hide behind the corpse of an innocent dead little puppy while furiously refusing to take any responsibility whatsoever for your own ( thoroughly hypocritical ) transgression .

This is why I continually refer to you as a little cunt . Because its what you do . You'd make an excellent politician .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

cesare said:


> Only you have convicted 8den of homophobia.



Untrue, he's been caught out .

He's a lying , vindictive little cunt with it too .


----------



## Théoden (Sep 29, 2015)

JimW said:


> Yeah, whether or not our prime minister engaged in simulated bestiality says nothing at all about the man and his background one way or the other. Come off it.



You're welcome to your opinion about it, but let me elaborate a little on mine.

Supposing it's true, it doesn't tell us much about him one way or the other.  It's just stupid behaviour, done while he was a drunk, boisterous student.  Most people will chalk it up as such.  It's not as if he simulates bestiality on a regular basis as a grown adult.  It doesn't say much _for_ him, admittedly, but people do stupid things like this, don't they?  Or maybe they don't?  Speaking for myself, simulated bestiality is not quite my thing, but I've done stupid stuff.  It all seems eminently trivial to me. 

Then there's the more practical question of truth.  He won't admit to it, due to the inherent embarrassment, so how are you going to establish with certainty that he did?  Should someone launch a detailed investigation?  Why?  What purpose does any of this serve in the greater scheme of things?

[God, why am I getting into a discussion about this?  I need to get a life.  I'd better log off now.].


----------



## laptop (Sep 29, 2015)

The amount of noise you're making, anyone might think you were trying to distract attention from something, O Spawn of Stalin. (Not you, new member.)


----------



## NoXion (Sep 29, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I see . You're defending him on the basis he no longer uses anti homosexual hate speech . Like nick griffin ?



Nick Griffin's a racist cunt. What's your point, caller?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

laptop said:


> The amount of noise you're making, anyone might think you were trying to distract attention from something, O Spawn of Stalin. (Not you, new member.)



Really ? There was me thinking it was that dreary little cunt who'd been distracting the thread from its subject matter for days with repeated unilateral attacks on myself addressed to the wider board community seeking their approval . That came out of nowhere. As they've done on a litany of other threads . But when I respond to them I'm " making noise " and engaging in distraction ?

You can fuck off too .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Nick Griffin's a racist cunt. What's your point, caller?



My point is that now he moderates his tone doesn't mean what he said in the past should be forgotten , particularly when there's no apology .

Shouting context while hiding behind a dead puppy...ffs


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 29, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Shouting context while hiding behind a dead puppy...ffs



It's the Tibetan prayer bowl I feel sorry for.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 29, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> It's the Tibetan prayer bowl I feel sorry for.



The mere ownership of one tells me all I need to know .


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 29, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> The mere ownership of one tells me all I need to know .


Careful...you could be reincarnated as a pig's head.

It would be a form of Karma....Parma.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 30, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> The mere ownership of one tells me all I need to know .



he didn't 'own' it... it was just resting in his friend's caravan.

Did we work out who was gay yet? Was it the dead puppy? Is that why he killed it?


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 30, 2015)

That was well clever that one..

Touché


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 30, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Did we work out who was gay yet? Was it the dead puppy? Is that why he killed it?



The unfortunate puppy appears to have been sacrificed in some kind of mushroom-fuelled Tibetan-style orgy ritual.

Makes Cameron look like Mary Poppins quite frankly.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 30, 2015)

LiamO said:


> he didn't 'own' it... it was just resting in his friend's caravan.
> 
> Did we work out who was gay yet? Was it the dead puppy? Is that why he killed it?



I'm unsure . He's claiming in his defence to have been highly traumatised by the puppy's death . It must then be some sort of psychosomatic reaction of his to grievous personal loss, insulting gay people . So its ok when he does it . Or maybe its the the magic mushroom made him do it .fuck knows .

But anyway apparently phils a beastly rotter for having the temerity to hoist him by his own petard . After him repeatedly demanding proof too 

8den ; _I challenge you to back that disgraceful assertion up..where is your proof..withdraw it you swine...provide a source or withdraw your foul slur, you corner boy you !! Prove it or be damned I say !!_

Phil ; you said this there...and another time there..

8den ; _you absolute swine !! My puppy had just died !! Totally out of context..my puppy..my dead puppy..you heartless bastard !!



_


----------



## discokermit (Sep 30, 2015)

shut up you wankers. there are pig jokes still to be made.


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2015)

discokermit said:


> shut up you wankers. there are pig jokes still to be made.


Sucked the joy out of #piggate and left its desecrated corpse in their wake


----------



## teqniq (Sep 30, 2015)

Pulled pork bap in the ruins of a cereal bar, anyone?


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Pulled pork bap in the ruins of a cereal bar, anyone?


Snout, crackling and slop


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 30, 2015)

What happened to this cereal bar people keep going on about ? I thought it was one of those alpen type snacks but now I see it's one of those hipster joints . What happened ?


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> What happened to this cereal bar people keep going on about ? I thought it was one of those alpen type snacks but now I see it's one of those hipster joints . What happened ?


There was a mobile anti-gentrification protest which went past the cereal bar.  There was an opportunistic example made of them en route - smoke grenade thrown into the cafe, paint on the windows, name calling etc. Cereal bar positioned it as a #hatecrime over social media and told the Granuiad and the like how hatefully they'd been treated, worse, bullied. Seeing how effective this outrage was in stirring up the emotions of the better heeled, there's been a reported decision by Class War to do more of it, but on purpose now


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2015)

Farewell then piggate, we'll see you again the next time a senior politician inserts his member into a dead animal.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 30, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Farewell then piggate, we'll see you again the next time a senior politician inserts his member into a dead animal.



Michael Gove and a Tapir.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2015)

Whilst discussing important topics with important people the other day, I was saddened to find out so many them didn't know about the PMs' piggery and those that did; didn't care.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Whilst discussing important topics with important people the other day, I was saddened to find out so many them didn't know about the PMs' piggery and those that did; didn't care.


In any case, it's had its flowering now, and most of the people likely to be interested in the detail beyond "PM embarrassed by past indiscretion" know by now.

But I think we shouldn't underestimate its effect. Alone, it won't mean much. In combination with impressions given by other things that Cameron et al succeed in giving, and already have given, it is a further stain which adds another piece to a picture of a group of people who are a very long way from being representative of, or have lives even remotely similar to those of, the general public. 

Who will put up with a certain amount of that, but not too much. Corbyn's politics might well be anathema to some, but his all-too-evident "man of the people" status is going to look increasingly threatening to the Eton-to-PPE-at-Oxford mob at the very least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

existentialist said:


> In any case, it's had its flowering now, and most of the people likely to be interested in the detail beyond "PM embarrassed by past indiscretion" know by now.
> 
> But I think we shouldn't underestimate its effect. Alone, it won't mean much. In combination with impressions given by other things that Cameron et al succeed in giving, and already have given, it is a further stain which adds another piece to a picture of a group of people who are a very long way from being representative of, or have lives even remotely similar to those of, the general public.
> 
> Who will put up with a certain amount of that, but not too much. Corbyn's politics might well be anathema to some, but his all-too-evident "man of the people" status is going to look increasingly threatening to the Eton-to-PPE-at-Oxford mob at the very least.


what it suggests to me is, if this is what the prime minister got up to then what other members of the cabinet got up to must as bad if not worse.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what it suggests to me is, if this is what the prime minister got up to then what other members of the cabinet got up to must as bad if not worse.


I dunno. They were all probably pretty much equals back then. If any of them got up to worse, it was nothing to do with their Cabinet rank, but entirely with the sort of person they were/are. I think that's what it says most about Cameron.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I dunno. They were all probably pretty much equals back then. If any of them got up to worse, it was nothing to do with their Cabinet rank, but entirely with the sort of person they were/are. I think that's what it says most about Cameron.


so if jeffrey archer reworked his 1980s bestseller, cameron would be 'worst among equals' then.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Whilst discussing important topics with important people the other day, I was saddened to find out so many them didn't know about the PMs' piggery and those that did; didn't care.


They can't be that important, then? Tories, were they?


----------



## panpete (Oct 1, 2015)

David Cameron looks a bit like a pig.
He has a very chubby, pink face.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so if jeffrey archer reworked his 1980s bestseller, cameron would be 'worst among equals' then.


I think that's likely. Even the smarmy Gideon is more personable and less wooden than Cameron.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2015)

panpete said:


> David Cameron looks a bit like a pig.
> He has a very chubby, pink face.


I think his chubbiness in that picture has had more than a little digital assistance


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 1, 2015)

existentialist said:


> ....has had more than a little digital assistance



Given where he puts his ticket, I shudder to think where he sticks his fingers


----------



## Supine (Oct 1, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Farewell then piggate, we'll see you again the next time a senior politician inserts his member into a dead animal.



It might have happened today lol. Just hope the photo's get released.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 1, 2015)

What's the best joke that #piggate has spawned so far?


----------



## 8den (Oct 1, 2015)

That it should have been called "The Prosciutto Affair"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

Argonia said:


> What's the best joke that #piggate has spawned so far?


phildywer's disruption of the thread, showing him as an ardent defender of his oxford contemporary david 'pig-fucker' cameron.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> They can't be that important, then? Tories, were they?



I didn't ask. Does it matter? They were important to me in the sense that they are mates.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 77502


No wonder he did, dirty buggers they are.


----------



## MrsDoyle (Oct 1, 2015)

//www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/10/01/putins-facebook-page/ Vlad's FB page with piggate sledging mirth


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 1, 2015)

Argonia said:


> What's the best joke that #piggate has spawned so far?



Two words: Tibetan prayer-bowl.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> I didn't ask. Does it matter? They were important to me in the sense that they are mates.


You don't know whether or not your mates are tories?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Two words: Tibetan prayer-bowl.


what's the joke there?


----------



## LiamO (Oct 1, 2015)

8den said:


> That it should have been called "The Prosciutto Affair"



Oh look. Urban's resident homophobe is back.

Maybe Cameron should have gone with 8den 's patented _'But my puppy had just died'_ defence.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 1, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Two words: Tibetan prayer-bowl.



That's three words - hyphens don't reduce the word count.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

pedantry alive and well


----------



## LiamO (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you, Master.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Thank you, Master.


no, no - i bow to my superior. i would never have thought to quibble with dwyer on the word count.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, no - i bow to my superior. i would never have thought to quibble with dwyer on the word count.


Now you iz just being modest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Now you iz just being modest.


as is fitting in the presence of such an august überpedant as LiamO.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 1, 2015)

LiamO said:


> That's three words - hyphens don't reduce the word count.



Curses, it was a trap for Pickers.  But you had to go and spoil it.


----------



## cesare (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

LiamO said:


> That's three words - hyphens don't reduce the word count.


He's not a count.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> He's not a count.



Who's going to be the first?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Who's going to be the first?


It's an open goal!  (Purely humour, nothing against phil)


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

Actual confirmation that this story has been forgotten...



> *THE story that went round last week about David Cameron has completely disappeared from the public mind, it has emerged.*
> Only a few days ago, the internet was rife with insinuations that he participated in some kind of obscene act.
> But now, with the rugby world cup, the Volkswagen emissions scandal and Jeremy Corbyn’s Labour conference speech, no one can remember what it was.
> Tom Logan, from Workington, said: “Oh yes, there was something, wasn’t there? Was it to do with a private members’ bill on farm subsidies?”
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You don't know whether or not your mates are tories?



Unless someone tells me, I don't ask which way they vote. Should I?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Unless someone tells me, I don't ask which way they vote. Should I?


tbh you can usually tell a tory without needing to ask which way they vote.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh you can usually tell a tory without needing to ask which way they vote.



Well, for sure. If the world consisted of absolutes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, for sure. If the world consisted of absolutes.


if you cannot tell a tory from their views on certain issues and personalities - well, i think you know where i'm going on this one.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Unless someone tells me, I don't ask which way they vote. Should I?


Not got very good vermin radar, then? Or are your conversations somehow restricted to 'apolitical' topics?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if you cannot tell a tory from their views on certain issues and personalities - well, i think you know where i'm going on this one.



No, I'm not clever enough. 

I'll hazzard a guess, mind. Some posters who lack imagination and may well be as dim as I am have suggested over the years that because I don't parrot the confrontation stance, because I don't do violence, or wave flags, or do nationalism that I might be a tory.

I am not, nor ever have been a tory. I do not vote for them and I cannot think of a single decent tory politician, off the top of my head.

That said; stupid as I am; I like to get on with people and I take them as I find them. If they are tory; so be it. Of course one or two people I know vote tory. You're allowed do that kind of thing in a democracy, unpleasant electoral choice as it might be.

I also have mates who vote Sinn Fein - I wouldn't vote for that party, either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> No, I'm not clever enough.
> 
> I'll hazzard a guess, mind. Some posters who lack imagination and may well be as dim as I am have suggested over the years that because I don't parrot the confrontation stance, because I don't do violence, or wave flags, or do nationalism that I might be a tory.
> 
> ...


i think margaret thatcher has improved immeasurably since her death


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not got very good vermin radar, then? Or are your conversations somehow restricted to 'apolitical' topics?



Are you, what, still at school or something? How do you think people converse in their local? Do you think they walk in and ask for party identification before immediately talking about the latest stock exchange figures/austerity cuts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Are you, what, still at school or something? How do you think people converse in their local? Do you think they walk in and ask for party identification before immediately talking about the latest stock exchange figures/austerity cuts?


you can usually tell a tory from their views on stock exchange figures and / or austerity cuts.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Are you, what, still at school or something? How do you think people converse in their local? Do you think they walk in and ask for party identification before immediately talking about the latest stock exchange figures/austerity cuts?


I don't know how you and your 'mates' converse in your local, but it must take the form of a very restricted and shallow discourse if you are unable to discern the political views of the participants.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you can usually tell a tory from their views on stock exchange figures and / or austerity cuts.



I just go to my local to chat with my mates. If someone wants to sound off about Corbyn*, Farrage, Cameron - fine with me. I've done it myself.




* not JC. I have nothing but respect for the man


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I don't know how you and your 'mates' converse in your local, but it must take the form of a very restricted and shallow discourse if you are unable to discern the political views of the participants.



Why the inverted commas? How should I converse with mates in or outside of the pub? What business is it of yours what politics they do or don't subscribe to?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Why the inverted commas? How should I converse with mates in or outside of the pub? What business is it of yours what politics they do or don't subscribe to?


It's 'my business' to the extent that your offered their knowledge of/reaction to 'piggagte' as some metric of the wider import of the story; remember?


krtek a houby said:


> Whilst discussing important topics with important people the other day, I was saddened to find out so many them didn't know about the PMs' piggery and those that did; didn't care.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> It's 'my business' to the extent that your offered their knowledge of/reaction to 'piggagte' as some metric of the wider import of the story; remember?
> ​



Well then; why ask what people discuss in their local? I'd say it's pretty obvious that there's a wide variety of subjects up for discussion but not everyone is as clued up as the urban mighty. Politics may, for some, be the last thing they want to discuss on a Friday night down in the local.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Well then; why ask what people discuss in their local? I'd say it's pretty obvious that there's a wide variety of subjects up for discussion but not everyone is as clued up as the urban mighty. Politics may, for some, be the last thing they want to discuss on a Friday night down in the local.


But you said that you were discussing 'piggate' with them? Confused.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2015)

The idea of speaking to people about anything down 'the local' is strange to me.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The idea of speaking to people about anything down 'the local' is strange to me.


O.C.S.O.?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> O.C.S.O.?


What?


----------



## LiamO (Oct 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Why the inverted commas?



cos you ain't got no mates?


----------



## LiamO (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I don't know how you and your 'mates' converse in your local, *but it must take the form of a very restricted and shallow discourse *if you are unable to discern the political views of the participants.



ALL crybaby's conversations are a restricted and shallow discourse. It's what he does.


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2015)

> ...and in news just in the Meat Marketing Board has bowed to public concern and all pig products will now carry the warning 'may contain traces of Tory' (a riff on my favourite pig-gate meme)



Not really bothered by Pig gate, but thought this one was a Corker, apologies if already posted.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 3, 2015)

treelover said:


> Not really bothered by Pig gate, but thought this one was a Porker, apologies if already posted.



Fixed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2015)

LiamO said:


> ALL crybaby's conversations are a restricted and shallow discourse. It's what he does.



You've been calling me that for 5 years. That's all you do. You're a bully and a charlatan.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But you said that you were discussing 'piggate' with them? Confused.



Is piggate politics or farce?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2015)

LiamO said:


> cos you ain't got no mates?



Whereas you have to hypnotise people to get them to talk to you, right?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2015)

Piggate added a frisson to the turgid procession that HIGNFY has become.  Hislop very defensive about it, Clarkson didn't know what to do.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

Tory conference ready to go


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Piggate added a frisson to the turgid procession that HIGNFY has become.  Hislop very defensive about it, Clarkson didn't know what to do.


Early 90s or whenever it started there was something delicious about about politicians getting the piss ripped out of them on hignify.  The 90s weren't the 50s and a lot of that deference had already gone, but it was a pre-internet age and it was still a shock hearing our rulers being discussed with contempt on the state broadcaster.  It always was bits of the establishment taking the piss out of other bits (esp. in the form of Hislop), but much of what was transgressive has gone now. The internet's already mocked up a picture of cameron fucking a pig before hignify even gets there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2015)

they moved from pig fucking lols onto corbyn mocking with relief and unseemly haste


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they moved from pig fucking lols onto corbyn mocking with relief and unseemly haste


Probably because Hislop is a past member of Piers Gaveston


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2015)

cesare said:


> Probably because Hislop is a past member of Piers Gaveston


well yeah thats why he was so bashful. I only watched the first bit to see that and switched off when it was into ho ho sandals territory.


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> well yeah thats why he was so bashful. I only watched the first bit to see that and switched off when it was into ho ho sandals territory.


They used to take the piss out of AD unmercifully (but justifiably), Hislop should have been on the receiving end for a lot longer imo


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2015)

cesare said:


> Probably because Hislop is a past member of Piers Gaveston


Well, he said he wasn't.  But not sure that really means anything.


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Well, he said he wasn't.  But not sure that really means anything.


Pinch of salt


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i think margaret thatcher has improved immeasurably since her death


She should have done it years earlier, in fact.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Is piggate politics or farce?


Are you aware of the provenance of that particular suffix?


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 4, 2015)

From Popbitch:

Q/ What do you call a pigfucker with three eyes?


A/ Daviiid Cameron


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2015)

Argonia said:


> Somebody has missed a trick here. This should have been packaged up as a single with all proceeds going to the RSPCA and PETA and then we could all watch it soar effortlessly to number one (fuelled in part by a po-faced BBC ban no doubt).




Waiting for the release of 'porker face' now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are you aware of the provenance of that particular suffix?



I'm not even of aware of what language you're speaking at me.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm not even of aware of what language you're speaking at me.


English.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> English.



I see. Well how about asking me again, a little more grounded, like?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> I see. Well how about asking me again, a little more grounded, like?


You tedious fucker.
'Grounded' enough for you?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Is piggate politics or farce?





brogdale said:


> Are you aware of the provenance of that particular suffix?






krtek a houby said:


> I'm not even of aware of what language you're speaking at me.





brogdale said:


> English.





krtek a houby said:


> I see. Well how about asking me again, a little more grounded, like?





brogdale said:


> You tedious fucker.
> 'Grounded' enough for you?



I asked is it politics or farce; you talked of provenance and suffixes.

Looks farcical, to me.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> I asked is it politics or farce; you talked of provenance and suffixes.
> 
> Looks farcical, to me.


OK.
Please stop, though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> OK.
> Please stop, though.



 Ok. I shall accept everything without question.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Ok. I shall accept everything without question.


Whatever. Goodbye.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Whatever. Goodbye.


 
Goodbye.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2015)

LOL brogdale 

That's manners put on you. 

_*in crybaby's head anyway_


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2015)

Oi brogdale 

post 'bye' as a response - just to see if he can let it go without adding his own 'bye'. You will still have 'by' and 'b' to play with if he can't


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Oi brogdale
> 
> post 'bye' as a response - just to see if he can let it go without adding his own 'bye'. You will still have 'by' and 'b' to play with if he can't


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2015)

LiamO said:


> LOL brogdale
> 
> That's manners put on you.
> 
> _*in crybaby's head anyway_



Are you hoping that the crybaby epithet will take? You've only been using it 5 years? 
Search Results for Query: crybaby | urban75 forums

Maybe if you hypnotise us?

You're the epitome of a schoolyard bully. Assigning names to people you thing you're better than.

Perhaps you were bullied, too?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2015)

stop being such a crybaby (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 5, 2015)

Grown men.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Oct 6, 2015)

Turns out it _could_ have been worse.

*I sacrificed goat 'to wilderness god' and drank its blood, admits US politician Augustus Sol Invictus*





_I sacrificed an animal to the god of the wilderness… yes, I drank the goat's blood._


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 6, 2015)

Opera Buffa said:


> Turns out it _could_ have been worse.
> 
> *I sacrificed goat 'to wilderness god' and drank its blood, admits US politician Augustus Sol Invictus*
> 
> ...


He didn't stick his cock in its dead mouth though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Oi brogdale
> 
> post 'bye' as a response - just to see if he can let it go without adding his own 'bye'. You will still have 'by' and 'b' to play with if he can't


no brogdale tell him to piss off.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> He didn't stick his cock in its dead mouth though.


That we know of.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2015)

Opera Buffa said:


> Turns out it _could_ have been worse.
> 
> *I sacrificed goat 'to wilderness god' and drank its blood, admits US politician Augustus Sol Invictus*
> 
> ...



Sadistic Goat Sacrificers and Tory Pig Fuckers United.


----------



## Argonia (Oct 7, 2015)

The whole fandango gives a whole new meaning to the noun 'porksword' and the verb 'to pork'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## andysays (Oct 9, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


>



Out of interest, how did you happen to discover that?

Don't tell us, you were just looking "for a friend"...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 14, 2015)

I never thought I'd live to see the day where this piggate thread got relegated to the second page of threads in this forum. I genuinely thought this one was going to run and run until the end of Cameron's career.


----------



## laptop (Oct 15, 2015)

Argonia said:


> I never thought I'd live to see the day where this piggate thread got relegated to the second page of threads in this forum. I genuinely thought this one was going to run and run until the end of Cameron's career.



Short attention spa


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 16, 2015)

PMQs 14/10/15:

*Kevin Brennan (Cardiff West) (Lab):* Can the Prime Minister help to clear up something for the House and the country? It concerns the recent biography of him by Isabel Oakeshott. In it, Lord Ashcroft says that he told the Prime Minister about his non-dom tax status in 2009; yet, in 2010, the Prime Minister said that he did not know the detail of Lord Ashcroft’s tax status. _*Clearly, someone is telling porkies.*_ Is it him, or Lord Ashcroft?

*Callum McCaig (Aberdeen South) (SNP):* The Scottish Government have estimated that the apprenticeship levy introduced by the Chancellor in the July Budget will raise £391 million from Scotland, with £146 million of that coming from the public sector. As yet, there has been no confirmation that a single penny of that will come to Scotland to fund our distinct modern apprenticeship programme. Will the Prime Minister confirm today that Scotland will receive our fair share of this funding, _*or are we seeing another pig in a poke*_ from this supposed one nation Government?


----------



## laptop (Oct 16, 2015)

Time to move on to an urbanz compendium of porcine metaphors.

All contributions are accepted on the understanding that they may be communicated to Opposition MPs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2015)

the Iain Duncan Smiths have released 'This Charming Ham'

Smiths tribute band release new song 'This Charming Ham' following David Cameron dead pig claims | NME.COM


----------



## JHE (Oct 19, 2015)

Lord Ashcroft is in intensive care with 'life-threatening' kidney failure. Sinister mad cackling has been heard in the vicinity of Downing Street.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## weepiper (Oct 19, 2015)

Did we all see this one?

Nicola Sturgeon Says David Cameron Is 'Pig-headed' And Treats Scotland With 'Disdain'


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2015)

JHE said:


> Lord Ashcroft is in intensive care with 'life-threatening' kidney failure. Sinister mad cackling has been heard in the vicinity of Downing Street.



Polonium?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2015)

it's a bit suspicious tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> it's a bit suspicious tbh.


lashed with chains i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2015)

JHE said:


> Lord Ashcroft is in intensive care with 'life-threatening' kidney failure.


 Given the work that's been done on pig to human tranplants, maybe they could use the parts Cameron didn't shag to sort Lord Ashcroft out.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Ashcroft must be feeling a little more chipper...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

Update on the Bullingdon Boys. Apparently they used to get drunk and shove live pigeon heads up their back doors



I have got pissed up plenty of times and never felt the need


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Update on the Bullingdon Boys. Apparently they used to get drunk and shove live pigeon heads up their back doors



#pigeongate

Wow.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh dear Osbourne.  Perhaps explains that perpetually alarmed look he carries so well


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe Natalie Rowe was one of the parliamentary sex workers. The one that blew the lid on George's coke habit


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh dear Osbourne.  Perhaps explains that perpetually alarmed look he carries so well



and the legs akimbo stance?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

That last Tweet, where she called him a sick twat, suggests that the chancellor has had a pigeon's head up his back passage.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> #pigeongate
> 
> Wow.


Coming home to roost, no less.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That last Tweet, where she called him a sick twat, suggests that the chancellor has had a pigeon's head up his back passage.


Yeah, but tbf he is a sick twat, irrespective.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Coming home to roost, no less.


Yeah, the 4th estate need to keep pecking away at this tail.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2015)

This is like one of those A&E stories, 'how I accidentally got some pigeon beak wedged 6 inches up my bumhole'.  The 'slippy bathroom floor' escape route doesn't work for this one, needs more creativity.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2015)

'Whilst visiting the combined naturist/bird sanctuary, I bent over to tie my non-existent shoelace ...'.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That last Tweet


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 20, 2015)

I hope this works lol



Yay!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Wilf said:


> 'Whilst visiting the combined naturist/bird sanctuary, I bent over to tie my non-existent shoelace ...'.


Are you sure you're not getting _carrier _way with this story?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

List of places Tories should be banned from
Pig farms
Averies
Bird World
London Wetlands
Trafalgar Square


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Are you sure you're not getting _carrier _way with this story?


I fancy _*you*_ are getting carried away.  I'm rock solid on this - it's a racing certainty.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> List of places Tories should be banned from
> Pig farms
> Averies
> Bird World
> ...


This life.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)

No squabbling


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2015)

Bet the tories are in a bit of a flap over this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2015)

The thing is I don't think it's ruffled any feathers with the tories , it's a rite of passage for them and I wouldn't be surprised if they told the tale with pride


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wilf said:


> 'Whilst visiting the combined naturist/bird sanctuary, I bent over to tie my non-existent shoelace ...'.



_I normally use goose feathers to wipe my arse only today I didn't have any so used my initiative. Then sort of lost my balance._


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> List of places Tories should be banned from
> Pig farms
> Averies
> Bird World
> ...



Parliament 
The NHS
The BBC


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2015)

Wtf just read the tweet from natalie rowe, so osborne had a live pigeon shoved up his arse until it suffocated?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)

yup


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2015)

Thats disgusting. Wtf is the matter with these bastards. He should go on the register for that, fairly sure violent sex acts with animals are very very illegal.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)

This, really


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Wtf just read the tweet from natalie rowe, so osborne had a live pigeon shoved up his arse until it suffocated?



Pretty much.  Apparently it is normal in Tory circles.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Oct 20, 2015)

George; don't you put the ring on the pigeon not the other way around?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2015)

Interesting, and perhaps unsurprising. I've been following the #Pigeongate hashtag on Twitter and like last time there's jokes but but not anywhere near the quality and quantity of #Piggate. Alongside and in equal if not larger numbers are expressions of genuine disgust.


----------



## Rod Skase (Oct 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> to see if they've been missed;
> to see what people are saying about them;
> to demonstrate to themselves that it was all only just a game anyway, so they'd better keep playing it in case anyone (or they) start thinking it matters that they got booted off;
> attention;
> ...



One and two maybe - The rest of it, you're reading far too much into it my mate. The way I see it's like this - I used to like posting on here - Why should I stop just coz I'm banned? 

When Mango5 banned me for a year for incorrigible racism/refreshingly un-PC comedy stylings/whatever you want to call it well, she'd have had the right to swing a life ban my way and I'd have had no leg to stand on WRT clemency. But she banned me for a year, so I thought "fair enough" and waited patiently for a year. And then after having me waiting all year like some kind of chump, friggo bans me for fuck all on the day I get back - That's just fucking _peevish._

Mind you, friggo is a bit peevish isn't he? I'd be lying if I said sour grapes weren't kicking in at least a little bit  now but still, what's the script with Fridgemagnet? He brings nothing to the table. As a poster his stillborn insights don't exactly add any seasoning to the broth and as a mod well, he quite simply lacks either the intelligence or the people skills to do his job effectively. But it's more than that. He's a useless cunt. On a properly fundamental level. His peers have left him behind in terms of career achievement, he lives in a crap, washing-over-the-bath flat, he gets depressed - and yet he works in IT - You can make a decent butty in IT, so, despite all the advantages his fee-paying school background afforded him, he must be shit at it. Like he's shit at everything else -Fridgemagnet knows nothing he does for anyone will be or ever can be good enough for anyone - Friggers, that's not depression you're suffering from, all it is right, well, all it is is realising, with mounting horror, that you've got to spend the entire duration _being you._ 

Even Noel Edmonds managed to find a niche in the end. Not you though eh, Friggo - If we take Friggo's mother out of the equation, I'd confidently bet a small amount of money that our favourite mod has _never been loved by anyone ever._

And if it transpires that even his old queen looks at the thing she's spawned and thinks whistfully of knitting kneedles - Well, who could blame her?

Proper sour grapes shit, that. I'm not pleased he banned me for fuck all though.



Pickman's model said:


> i suspect the nasty shit the real man and the genial and vastly entertaining persona merely a mask.



Fuck _right_ off, Sebastian - You're the nastiest wanker on here (and that's with quite stiff competition) - You're like _Malfoy_, you are.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2015)

The mirror is your friend. You can look at twats without having to log on to a porn site.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2015)

never understood why FM gets flak. yofulloshitfrankie


----------



## Rod Skase (Oct 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> never understood why FM gets flak. yofulloshitfrankie



Sack your silly push iron off, get a car, and live out your self-frustrated dreams of enticing a child into it. Yeah. Ginge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2015)

Rod Skase said:


> One and two maybe - The rest of it, you're reading far too much into it my mate. The way I see it's like this - I used to like posting on here - Why should I stop just coz I'm banned?
> 
> When Mango5 banned me for a year for incorrigible racism/refreshingly un-PC comedy stylings/whatever you want to call it well, she'd have had the right to swing a life ban my way and I'd have had no leg to stand on WRT clemency. But she banned me for a year, so I thought "fair enough" and waited patiently for a year. And then after having me waiting all year like some kind of chump, friggo bans me for fuck all on the day I get back - That's just fucking _peevish._
> 
> ...


i sure do like the way you do your best to prove my point


----------



## Rod Skase (Oct 20, 2015)

You have no point, you bullying nonce.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

Jesus, this pigeon stuff the sort of behaviour serial killers start out with. Completely depraved, cruel and illegal.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2015)

Well that outburst was only ever going to end up going one way.....


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

How the hell is this cunt not charged with bestiality?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2015)

cos it was an unsubstantiated tweet. let it go, froggy!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

She claims to have evidence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2015)

ok, but it will blow over, just like pig-gate.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> She claims to have evidence.


could be interesting if it made it to court, as Osbourne's main line of defence would probably have to be that he only told her it coz he was coked up to fuck and was talking complete shit as a consequence.

Though I guess he'd probably aim a bit lower and go for having just had one too many brandies.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

Would being pissed really lead you to tell someone you'd had a pigeon stuffed in your arse until it died?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Would being pissed really lead you to tell someone you'd had a pigeon stuffed in your arse until it died?


of course not


----------



## JimW (Oct 21, 2015)

I was that astounded I looked her actual tweets up for once and afaict the claim is it was some other bullingdons hole. Not that he's not a sick fucker


----------



## free spirit (Oct 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Would being pissed really lead you to tell someone you'd had a pigeon stuffed in your arse until it died?


not happened to me so far to my knowledge.

some right crap does get spouted when people are coked up though, especially when coked up and attempting to impress a young lady with your wild antics (erm so I've heard).


----------



## free spirit (Oct 21, 2015)

Think I need some mind bleach now please


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 21, 2015)

free spirit said:


> not happened to me so far to my knowledge.
> 
> some right crap does get spouted when people are coked up though, especially when coked up and attempting to impress a young lady with your wild antics (erm so I've heard).



I doubt many women would be 'impressed' by tales of killing small animals by sticking them up your anus.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 21, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I doubt many women would be 'impressed' by tales of killing small animals by sticking them up your anus.


this is Osbourne we're talking about, his judgement on pretty much everything is a little different to most peoples.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I doubt many women would be 'impressed' by tales of killing small animals by sticking them up your anus.


elizabeth windsor among those who are impressed by it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2015)

So pigeongate....when the abuse of animals by the overseers of the UK was just met with a shrug and seen as normal behaviour by them. What a fucked up country.


----------



## campanula (Oct 21, 2015)

mmm, the gun-loving yahoos (Norfolk) next to my wood shot a poor old pidge last weekend and just left it in the road...although at least me and the dog ate it (properly barbecued).
eta - the dog actually stole her portion while I was rooting around for some redcurrant jelly


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2015)

surely if you stuck a live pigeons head up your gary the beak would do terrible damage to the inside of your bum?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> surely if you stuck a live pigeons head up your gary the beak would do terrible damage to the inside of your bum?


maybe they debeak it or put some muzzle round it.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

((((pigeon)))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> maybe they debeak it or put some muzzle round it.


Cling film?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> surely if you stuck a live pigeons head up your gary the beak would do terrible damage to the inside of your bum?



A Squab's beak hasn't hardened off like that of an adult beak, it's still quite soft.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A Squab's beak hasn't hardened off like that of an adult beak, it's still quite soft.


this sounds like the voice of experience


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> this sounds like the voice of experience



I've felled a few ivy covered trees in my time that have contained nests with Squab's - & had to re-home them in nearby trees.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've felled a few ivy covered trees in my time that have contained nests with Squab's - & had to re-home them in nearby trees.


the voice of kindness


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the voice of kindness



Unlike those dirty, Tory bastards


----------



## xes (Oct 21, 2015)

I wonder if the ghost of it is still haunting his hole, serving as a guide to other animals shoved up there, like Lemmywinks had.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 21, 2015)

Wait... what the fuck? What's all this about pigeons?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2015)

Whole new meaning to pigeon fancying .


----------



## xes (Oct 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Wait... what the fuck? What's all this about pigeons?


go back 2 pages, and let lulz commence.

Maybe another thread might garner more attention.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 21, 2015)

xes said:


> go back 2 pages, and let lulz commence.
> 
> Maybe another thread might garner more attention.



Oh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Whole new meaning to pigeon fancying .


i've heard of pigeon fancier's lung but not pigeon fancier's arse.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 21, 2015)

What an evil bastard. Imagine you were the pigeon and those were your last moments.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What an evil bastard. Imagine you were the pigeon and those were your last moments.


nurse! the mind bleach!


----------



## Argonia (Oct 21, 2015)

xes said:


> go back 2 pages, and let lulz commence.
> 
> Maybe another thread might garner more attention.


 
Is there a #pigeongate thread yet?


----------



## laptop (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe this one should just be renamed #bestialitygate


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> How the hell is this cunt not charged with bestiality?



They could catch one of these fuckers with a swan stuffed up their urethra, and they still wouldn't arrest the cunts and give them the beating (and beasting) they deserve.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2015)

xes said:


> go back 2 pages, and let lulz commence.
> 
> Maybe another thread might garner more attention.


Lulz?

I'm not laughing.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2015)

If Natalie Rowe hasn't been sued for libel, does that mean it's true?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Update on the Bullingdon Boys. Apparently they used to get drunk and shove live pigeon heads up their back doors
> 
> 
> 
> I have got pissed up plenty of times and never felt the need




Not pissed enough clearly


----------



## laptop (Oct 22, 2015)

NoXion said:


> If Natalie Rowe hasn't been sued for libel, does that mean it's true?



'Fraid not.

We also have to take into account Wilde's Lesson.




Which is: suing for libel can and usually will uncover all sorts of other shit.


----------



## xes (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Lulz?
> 
> I'm not laughing.


well, yes lulz was the wrong term although laughing at fucked up shit like this cushions it a little. Possibility for poignant songs to spring up is quite high though, they're usually amusing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Lulz?
> 
> I'm not laughing.


aw come on it's hilarious


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> aw come on it's hilarious


Suffocating a pigeon in your arse? No.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2015)

I wonder which species and orifices/organs will feature in the next revelation? Stickleback up the urethra?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Suffocating a pigeon in your arse? No.


A Tory politician being accused of shoving a pigeon up his arse is, yes.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 22, 2015)

JimW said:


> I wonder which species and orifices/organs will feature in the next revelation? Stickleback up the urethra?


I was going to suggest they swim in tanks of candiru.


----------



## xes (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Suffocating a pigeon in your arse? No.



Surely we're allowed to laugh that it'll be making Osborne rather uncomfortable if it gets out properly and into the papers ect. 


(if anyone wants to do a song like with the pig ones) A rejiggle of the Chicken song from Spitting Image could work. 'Hooold a pigeon in the air, and then stick it up your arse...'


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

JimW said:


> I wonder which species and orifices/organs will feature in the next revelation? Stickleback up the urethra?


Ken Livingstone sounding with a newt


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2015)

Dare I ask what sounding means in this context?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2015)

Its animal cruelty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Dare I ask what sounding means in this context?


to save you the google, it is putting objects up (or is it down?) your franklin


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> to save you the google, it is putting objects up (or is it down?) your franklin



Urethra, I think I've got it?


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Suffocating a pigeon in your arse? No.



Rapey too. Holding someone down and sticking stuff up their arse. If true, is serious offence.


----------



## laptop (Oct 22, 2015)

xenon said:


> Rapey too. Holding someone down and sticking stuff up their arse. If true, is serious offence.



No, no, the animal cruelty offence is More Serious.








Oooh, new frontiers in intersectionality


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2015)

xenon said:


> Rapey too. Holding someone down and sticking stuff up their arse. If true, is serious offence.


I may have misunderstood; I thought he enjoyed being held down and a pigeon stuffed up his arse.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A Tory politician being accused of shoving a pigeon up his arse is, yes.


I appear to be at odds with the zeitgeist again. No, I am prudish enough not to be amused by animal cruelty.


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I may have misunderstood; I thought he enjoyed being held down and a pigeon stuffed up his arse.



Just going by the c&p tweets (no pun intended) on thread. Someone chosen, held down etc.


----------



## Flanflinger (Oct 22, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Its animal cruelty.




Any animal coming into contact with a fucking tory is classed as cruelty.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2015)

The sexual murder of animals can lead fairly rapidly to attacks on people tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

As if it happened


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I appear to be at odds with the zeitgeist again. No, I am prudish enough not to be amused by animal cruelty.


Or just the idea of a coked up Toryboy boasting that he shoved a pigeon up his arse - that's funny too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or just the idea of a coked up Toryboy boasting that he shoved a pigeon up his arse - that's funny too.


A whole pidgeon?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> A whole pidgeon?


No d.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> No d.


I keep doing that...no idea why.  Have trouble with misogyny too.   I mean...never mind.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Dare I ask what sounding means in this context?


It is almost certainly one of those "if you need to ask, you probably don't want to know..." questions.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Urethra, I think I've got it?


Urethra Franklin


----------



## J Ed (Oct 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> The sexual murder of animals can lead fairly rapidly to attacks on people tbh.



...and it has


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> ...and it has



Most serial killers started out with the torture and murder of animals for sexual purposes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

You're talking about it as if it happened


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Urethra, I think I've got it?


By George, she's got it.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You're talking about it as if it happened


You're talking about it as if you know it didn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> You're talking about it as if you know it didn't.


And other people are talking about it as if they know it did! I'm going with the most likely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> And other people are talking about it as if they know it did! I'm going with the most likely.


you're with the 'dids' then despite your  comments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're with the 'dids' then despite your  comments.


Nope. I doubt it happened. Osborne may have boasted of it though whilst off his nut.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. I doubt it happened. Osborne may have boasted of it though whilst off his nut.


you don't trust our chancellor to tell the truth?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't trust our chancellor to tell the truth?


Of course not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course not.


you think he's a pathological liar


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you think he's a pathological liar


What do you think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you think?


i think you think he's a pathological liar but i also think he stuck an unfortunate bird up his jaxi.

e2a: i'm sorry you find it boring vvv


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Zzzzzz


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't know (or care, TBH) if it happened or not, but it seems unlikely that a few tweets from Natalie Rowe, alleging that he made this claim to her when he was off his nut, are going to effect Osbourne's position, anymore than the previous stories around his involvement with her (which were first hand and had some photographic back up) did.

This story doesn't even have the questionable authority of the Mail behind it. Has it actually been reported by any vaguely mainstream news outlet?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 23, 2015)

What (I really hope) will fuck Gidiot up, is his Captain Ahab intent on bringing in his tax credit cuts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> What (I really hope) will fuck Gidiot up, is his Captain Ahab intent on bringing in his tax credit cuts.


Innit. All this silly pigeon nonsense is distracting us from this. 
Cameron has blatantly lied about it on television and no one (in the media) seems that bothered.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 23, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Imagine you were the pigeon and those were your last moments.



That should be an essay proposal on an english language A-level paper.  Or a workshop proposal followed by 'and demonstrate this through the medium of interpretative dance'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Innit. All this silly pigeon nonsense is distracting us from this.
> Cameron has blatantly lied about it on television and no one (in the media) seems that bothered.


ffs orang utan, you seem determined to be wilfully ignorant:

Sorry, Prime Minister, you lied on tax credits - and that's the truth
Pre-Election Footage Exposes David Cameron's 'Lies' On Child Tax Credits
Corbyn has accused the Tories of an 'absurd lie' over cuts to tax credits
'Reverse Robin Hood' Cameron's stealing from poor must stop says Terry Christian


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Well done. Dunno why you bothered. Should be much bigger news though


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Well done. Dunno why you bothered. Should be much bigger news though



Maybe it should, but the reason it isn't doesn't have anything to do with the massive media coverage of "pigeongate" or even "piggate", is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> Maybe it should, but the reason it isn't doesn't have anything to do with the massive media coverage of "pigeongate" or even "piggate", is it?


What massive media coverage?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Well done. Dunno why you bothered. Should be much bigger news though


no surprise you've had your 'no one (in the media) seems that bothered' shown up for the lie it is.


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What massive media coverage?



Exactly


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no surprise you've had your 'no one (in the media) seems that bothered' shown up for the lie it is.


No one does seem that bothered short of the commentariat who seem to think they have a good idea of what the public think.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Whagwan (Oct 30, 2015)

Check out the "Frequently bought together" on this Amazon listing.  Think I know what's gonna be this years most popular Halloween costume...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aurora-Favo..._UL160_SR117,160_&refRID=1J545TWRE10XC1TSCA9Q


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Check out the "Frequently bought together" on this Amazon listing.  Think I know what's gonna be this years most popular Halloween costume...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aurora-Favourites-Pig-Plush-Toy/dp/B00U2OJW8U/ref=pd_sim_21_7?ie=UTF8&dpID=3118NMm-FSL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR117,160_&refRID=1J545TWRE10XC1TSCA9Q


----------



## vanya (Oct 30, 2015)

The meaning of Piggate

What the British are really laughing about - The Leveller

Oink! Oink!


----------



## 2hats (Nov 5, 2015)

I see the effigy for the Lewes bonfire is ready...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2015)

2hats said:


> I see the effigy for the Lewes bonfire is ready...



That's fucking ace


----------



## sim667 (Nov 5, 2015)

I was going to go to lewes too, then decided I couldn't be bothered

Its on a saturday next year


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

The weather down here atm is particularly shite too!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

HT ChunkyMark






Looking good!


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shredded by fireworks


----------



## Zabo (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL at the comments: 'Guy Porks' 

Lewes crowds brave rain to spark bonfire night celebrations into life


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## laptop (Nov 7, 2015)

A New Scientist staffer reaches for an arbitrary example of the environmental impact of web searches:



> a search for “David Cameron pig gate” uses... 0.2 grams of CO2 and a few drops of cooling water.



Data protection is complex and costly, finds Obfuscation | New Scientist


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## 8den (Dec 25, 2015)

New rule pigs in a blanket are now "Cameron's Delight" (nicked from Twitter)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2015)

8den said:


> New rule pigs in a blanket are now "Cameron's Delight" (nicked from Twitter)


 
I really don't want that thought just before xmas dinner...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 25, 2015)

What Puddy_Tat said. Don't let that cunt Cameron ruin the best part of Christmas ffs.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What Puddy_Tat said. Don't let that cunt Cameron ruin the best part of Christmas ffs.


Not really the best part for the pig(s), is it?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not really the best part for the pig(s), is it?



Meh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2016)

I suspect Jay Rayner is a pig fucker too:
The Flitch of Bacon: restaurant review | Jay Rayner


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

In honour of World Poetry day...this gem..


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Does anyone know where the Camerons are holidaying?



Mysterious Swedish couple dressed as pigs have sex, cause traffic jam


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Spoiler: Does anyone know where the Camerons are holidaying?
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious Swedish couple dressed as pigs have sex, cause traffic jam


you'd know where the camerons were if one of them had had their head lopped off and then facefucked.


----------



## Argonia (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank goodness people are still posting at this thread and the original incident hasn't been forgotten!


----------



## 8den (Sep 18, 2016)

Reminder its been one glorious year since we heard David Cameron fucked a pig.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't suppose there's any chance he'll now sue Ashcroft and Oakeshott, now there's no public office holding him back? Or will Ashcroft's Belize billions scare him off?


----------



## Chz (Sep 21, 2016)

8den said:


> Reminder its been one glorious year since we heard David Cameron fucked a pig.


Truly a celebraTory occasion. It was one of his rasher decisions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> I don't suppose there's any chance he'll now sue Ashcroft and Oakeshott, now there's no public office holding him back? Or will Ashcroft's Belize billions scare him off?


streisand effect. Not only Ashcrofts deep pockets but can you imagine 'Former PM in Pigfucking Libel Trial'. No, a wise man would leave it


----------



## emanymton (Sep 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> streisand effect. Not only Ashcrofts deep pockets but can you imagine 'Former PM in Pigfucking Libel Trial'. No, a wise man would leave it


But what about Cameron?


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> streisand effect. Not only Ashcrofts deep pockets but can you imagine 'Former PM in Pigfucking Libel Trial'. No, a wise man would leave it



OK, so on a scale from zero to Blair, how much will Dave be able to rake in as a former leader in other responsible (sic) roles?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> OK, so on a scale from zero to Blair, how much will Dave be able to rake in as a former leader in other responsible (sic) roles?


after dinner speaker circuit= bare cash. Purely honourary no work positions on firms his government gladhanded. None of which he needs because he's heir to a family fortune that six of us working 45 years on an hourly wage would come no way near to rivalling. They've got the gig sewn up so tight its only fire that can solve this. Lots of fire.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2016)

How long will he wait before lobbying to get on the red benches? Or will he settle for a knighthood like Major?


----------



## kebabking (Sep 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> How long will he wait before lobbying to get on the red benches? Or will he settle for a knighthood like Major?



I'd put good money on him accepting a knighthood after 2020 - I doubt he'd be interested in a peerage, he's done the 'politics thing', he's been PM, he has no interest in sitting in the lord's and going through paragraph iii, sub-section D7 of the Agricultural (Environmental protection) Bill on a wet Thursday afternoon while others set defence policy or sign trade treaties with the US President.

That's not who he is - he's done it, its time to do something else - and unlike the odious Blairs he's not blinded by greed and avarice for money. He'll earn money obviously, and some of his choices may not pass the smell test, but he's loaded, his family is loaded, his wife is loaded, and he's used to that money just being there - he doesn't have to earn it and never has, and never will.

He'll buy a big house in Notting hill and a farm in Leicestershire, do charity work, some after dinner speaking and a couple of non-executive directorships.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2016)

kebabking said:


> I'd put good money on him accepting a knighthood after 2020 - I doubt he'd be interested in a peerage, he's done the 'politics thing', he's been PM, he has no interest in sitting in the lord's and going through paragraph iii, sub-section D7 of the Agricultural (Environmental protection) Bill on a wet Thursday afternoon while others set defence policy or sign trade treaties with the US President.
> 
> That's not who he is - he's done it, its time to do something else - and unlike the odious Blairs he's not blinded by greed and avarice for money. He'll earn money obviously, and some of his choices may not pass the smell test, but he's loaded, his family is loaded, his wife is loaded, and he's used to that money just being there - he doesn't have to earn it and never has, and never will.
> 
> He'll buy a big house in Notting hill and a farm in Leicestershire, do charity work, some after dinner speaking and a couple of non-executive directorships.


And a pig.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> is that a  bullingdon club outit ?


Jaysus Boris Johnson is looking awful rough these days.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 22, 2016)

kebabking said:


> I'd put good money on him accepting a knighthood after 2020 - I doubt he'd be interested in a peerage, he's done the 'politics thing', he's been PM, he has no interest in sitting in the lord's and going through paragraph iii, sub-section D7 of the Agricultural (Environmental protection) Bill on a wet Thursday afternoon while others set defence policy or sign trade treaties with the US President.
> 
> That's not who he is - he's done it, its time to do something else - and unlike the odious Blairs he's not blinded by greed and avarice for money. He'll earn money obviously, and some of his choices may not pass the smell test, but he's loaded, his family is loaded, his wife is loaded, and he's used to that money just being there - he doesn't have to earn it and never has, and never will.
> 
> He'll buy a big house in Notting hill and a farm in Leicestershire, do charity work, some after dinner speaking and a couple of non-executive directorships.



He'll no doubt settle a few scores in his biography, in anticipation of which he had kept very detailed records. Literary "super agent" Ed Victor has taken on the project so DC will be looking at a 2-4m advance for that.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 22, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Jaysus Boris Johnson is looking awful rough these days.



 I thought it was an improvement .


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2016)

kebabking said:


> I'd put good money on him accepting a knighthood after 2020 - I doubt he'd be interested in a peerage, he's done the 'politics thing', he's been PM, he has no interest in sitting in the lord's and going through paragraph iii, sub-section D7 of the Agricultural (Environmental protection) Bill on a wet Thursday afternoon while others set defence policy or sign trade treaties with the US President.
> 
> That's not who he is - he's done it, its time to do something else - and unlike the odious Blairs he's not blinded by greed and avarice for money. He'll earn money obviously, and some of his choices may not pass the smell test, but he's loaded, his family is loaded, his wife is loaded, and he's used to that money just being there - he doesn't have to earn it and never has, and never will.
> 
> He'll buy a big house in Notting hill and a farm in Leicestershire, do charity work, some after dinner speaking and a couple of non-executive directorships.



They should try and get him to present HIGNFY too, although I doubt he'll do it. Clegg might though.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 22, 2016)

stavros said:


> They should try and get him to present HIGNFY too, although I doubt he'll do it. Clegg might though.



Clegg has a thicker skin than Cameron, and is better dealing with jokes at his expence - he might be quite good at it actually.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2016)

They've had former leaders of major parties - the Lib Dems were major until last year - before, with Charlie Kennedy, William Hague and Neil Kinnock, plus Prezza, but never an ex-PM. We've now got four living of those, and I reckon Major would probably be the most likely, albeit not very.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2017)

Remind you of anyone? Man who took selfie having oral sex with mum's dog identified by tattoo on hand


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2017)

Happy Pigfucking Day, everyone!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2017)

goes off the idea of fried English breakfast in the morn...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 20, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> goes off the idea of fried English breakfast in the morn...



Maybe buy some Danish or a nice drop of Ayrshire.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> goes off the idea of fried English breakfast in the morn...


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2017)

May's apparently welcomed Ashcroft back into the Tory fold, presumably by giving him some sort of special job. Cameron refused to do this so Ashcroft made this bollocks up.

He's still, as far as I know, a tax-dodging, lying, unelected cunt.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Argonia (May 17, 2019)

Nice to see this bumped. Lest we forget.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Nice to see this bumped. Lest we forget.


Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it, etc., etc.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Nice to see this bumped. Lest we forget.


How could we forget-as Idris suggests it is already part of the political history of this great nation.Incidentally, such a promising first paragraph,is there a link for a chapter or two?


----------



## gosub (May 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Nice to see this bumped. Lest we forget.


Tbf He did go to extraordinarily lengths to ensure he is remembered for other things


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> How could we forget-as Idris suggests it is already part of the political history of this great nation.Incidentally, such a promising first paragraph,is there a link for a chapter or two?



Something about having fucked a dead pig’s head he decided it might give him a stronger ejaculation to fuck a country.


----------



## gosub (May 17, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Something about having fucked a dead pig’s head he decided it might give him a stronger ejaculation to fuck a country.


LIBYA???


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2019)

gosub said:


> LIBYA???



Bit closer to home...


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2019)

Down at the bacon factory we say "Cameron for Statesmanship".


----------



## Ming (May 18, 2019)

I think the nostril would probably be better though. You’re not going to get a lot of purchase from the mouth. It’s not like a dead pig’s head is going to suck its cheeks in (i’ve thought about this way too much).


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 19, 2019)

Has anyone coined the term Swinecrophilia yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Has anyone coined the term Swinecrophilia yet?


Cameron's syndrome, an unnatural sexual attraction to pigs' heads


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Cameron's syndrome, an unnatural sexual attraction to pigs' heads



One or both of us needs hiring by the compilers of DSM 6 pronto, before it goes into print.


----------



## vanya (May 19, 2019)

Oink oink!


----------

